# CONNECTIONS 4



## PurpleFi

Come on you lot keep up. Now remember to dust and tidy everything and get the chairs ready. Who's going to be first?


----------



## Dreamweaver

Xiang said:


> *GROAN ....... MOAN* I really hate it when there is a film on one channel & cricket on another & DH decides that he is watching cricket ..... Then promptly falls asleep, missing all the things *HE* thinks is interesting and important. If I change the channel, he is instantly awake, stating "Hey, I was watching that" must be being directly beamed onto his retinas :-( :thumb down: :XD: :XD:


And my dad did this with a cup of coffee balanced on the arm of his chair and never spilled a drop!!!! My DH does this as well, but als turns on a raceorsome such and then immediately wanders off to the garage..... Having the tV on is just a reflex to him.....


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> I am posting some sunshine to the ladies of the British Isles, just in-case you haven't had any for a long time & you are still getting too much rain :shock: :thumbup:
> 
> Ladies in the USA, please disregard the photos of sunshine. Unfortunately I don't have any photos of rain :-( :-(


Xiang, thanks for the sunshine pictures. I think it rained all night here. Hope everyone else in the UK doesn't have too much otherwise they will be swimming. The cat was out all night. He came in looking very wet this morning.
What is that yummy looking yarn? It is soooo lovely.


----------



## lifeline

Right, I only popped in to do a quick catch-up whilst making cuppa to take back to bed. I'm off with it now it's brewed.
Have a lovely day/night everyone. Don't over-do-it PV. Xiang I hope you get some good sleep. Pearlie I hope you enjoyed your 40th anniversary dinner. 

I would have come back on yesterday, but DD found Jigsaw World on the computer and so I spent too much time doing jigsaws :roll:


----------



## Dreamweaver

*Xiang* Love. love, love that yarn..... (we actually had a little thunderstorm today... Of course. I was trying to finish pruning nandinas with the Sawsall and DH made me unplug it..... Hope to get up early tomorrow to do a bit in the yard.... I bought a couple flats of flowers that need to be planted and the grass that needs to be pulled is horrid..... I'm hoping the rain will have softened the ground a little and it won't be such a chore.

*Purly* Glad you are feeling a little better and that you are meeting with Dr. soon.... Surely you could find a good dessert at the club.... As to those fancy clothes, many of the cruises are quite casual now..... As to not getting dressed up anymore.... I'm with you.... I love to stay in my "uniforms", a model's coat, loose sundress, Yoga clothes... the more comfy the better.

*PV* Glad the move is going well and you are NOT lifting.... I'm trying to decide whether to watch tennis live or wait till the afternoon broadcast.....

*Londy* I like the colors you have used and I am thinking that the grey and white are textured yarn? I would like the sleeves longer myself.... Did you do the provisional cast-on for them? I haven't read that pattern through well enough yet... I didn't realize that you did a neck and edging band.....

*Lifeline* The Rocky Road sound delicious..... Today is Chocolate Day (or I guess yesterday, since it is after midnight. Hope you have a break in the weather to get laundry done..... Just one more week to go before the summer break.

*Binky* No getting sick allowed. Sure hope you get a break in the weather. We did get to 100 today, but looks like we are going to be under for the whole week.... Yeah.....

Darn.... I've got to go and get a drink to stop this hacking and get to bed. I'll be waking DH up with all this.... Sure wish the medicine would show signs of working.


----------



## Xiang

Dreamweaver said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> *GROAN ....... MOAN* I really hate it when there is a film on one channel & cricket on another & DH decides that he is watching cricket ..... Then promptly falls asleep, missing all the things *HE* thinks is interesting and important. If I change the channel, he is instantly awake, stating "Hey, I was watching that" must be being directly beamed onto his retinas :-( :thumb down: :XD: :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> And my dad did this with a cup of coffee balanced on the arm of his chair and never spilled a drop!!!! My DH does this as well, but als turns on a raceorsome such and then immediately wanders off to the garage..... Having the tV on is just a reflex to him.....
Click to expand...

It really must be a man thing - maybe their brains can't cope with watching all that action in a space (depending on the tv) :shock: :shock:


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am posting some sunshine to the ladies of the British Isles, just in-case you haven't had any for a long time & you are still getting too much rain :shock: :thumbup:
> 
> Ladies in the USA, please disregard the photos of sunshine. Unfortunately I don't have any photos of rain :-( :-(
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang, thanks for the sunshine pictures. I think it rained all night here. Hope everyone else in the UK doesn't have too much otherwise they will be swimming. The cat was out all night. He came in looking very wet this morning.
> What is that yummy looking yarn? It is soooo lovely.
Click to expand...

That "yummy looking yarn" is "Cleckheaton California" the colour is - "5791, Circus" and the Colour Lot is "67721" it is available from Spotlight, in Australia & New Zealand. Not sure if it is available from anywhere else


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> No one here. GD and I made two cakes today - one chocolate and one with vanilla icing and strawberry jam. A good deal of my dds furniture has been moved into storage and all their clothes a personal stuff are here. Little Madam's toys are spread around the end of the lounge and gks stuff is all in his room which is quite tidy at the moment. More moving stuff tomorrow and I have to take gs to a party. Thanks for thinking about me but I have been good and not been lifting stuff (too much). Hope to get on a bit tomorrow, if the gks let me. I'm off to have a piece of cakie and coffee and do some knitting before I go to bed. Love and hugs xxxx


Sounds like a good time was had by all xx


----------



## Xiang

pearlone said:


> Hello ladies. Just finished taking shower and doing hair for dinner party tonight with family. SIL and BIL 40th anniversary. Just starting to feel better. Can't wait to get off this freakin med that is causing me so many problems. See doc on Wednesday for this. Yea!!
> 
> Hey Purple happy to hear move is going swiftly aand that all is well. Your cakes and everyone else baking has made me hungry for a homemade goodie. have nothing in the house that is cake like at the moment. Maybe dessert tonight. Fingers crossed. Enjoy your wine and knitting.
> 
> GS Come to Florida when we are down there. That would be simply over the moon. We plan to head down around Nov.1st. What a good time we could have.
> 
> Lifeline your recipe for your chocolate cake sounds very yummy but sinfully so. I would probably gain like 100 lbs.
> just looking at it. hahaha
> 
> Londy sounds like a lovely cruise for 10 days. Why does your DH not like cruises. I have never been on one, but wouldn't mind trying one. Hope I would not get sea sick. I guess they have pills for it if you do. I would also have to go buy some fancy duds as I have no dress up clothes of any kind any more.
> 
> Hi Polly, how are you my dear. Haven't heard from you in a bit. You must be very busy. Hope all is well.
> 
> Binky hope you don't have an ear infection, and hope you do get some rain to lower your temps. They say our temps are to drop into the 80's starting tomorrow. Hope they are right. The humidity is awful.
> 
> Hi Saxy, hope you are getting a rest up after your busy hectic schedule you had been maintaining.
> 
> Sorry if I have missed anyone, but I must sign off for now as need to finish preparing myself to look presentable for dinner. Since I retired, I love to hang around in my nighty or just scruffy clothes. Perhaps it was because I always had to dress up nicely for work and wear makeup and etc. I have now turned into a slob. I could care less about clothes shopping. I need to do better. Well Lov to all. Purly


Purly, I love reading your post, it covers everything. I might just take to reading these instead of wading throuh hours of posts :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD:

Well done


----------



## Xiang

Dreamweaver said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> *GROAN ....... MOAN* I really hate it when there is a film on one channel & cricket on another & DH decides that he is watching cricket ..... Then promptly falls asleep, missing all the things *HE* thinks is interesting and important. If I change the channel, he is instantly awake, stating "Hey, I was watching that" must be being directly beamed onto his retinas :-( :thumbdown: :XD: :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> And my dad did this with a cup of coffee balanced on the arm of his chair and never spilled a drop!!!! My DH does this as well, but als turns on a raceorsome such and then immediately wanders off to the garage..... Having the tV on is just a reflex to him.....
Click to expand...

I suppose there is a bonus to it - I do get a lot of knitting done :roll: and when I get a bit too tired to knit & start making too many mistakes, I just watch some shows on my IPad or my laptop :thumbup: :thumbup: with my earphones in :-D  :-D


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> *GROAN ....... MOAN* I really hate it when there is a film on one channel & cricket on another & DH decides that he is watching cricket ..... Then promptly falls asleep, missing all the things *HE* thinks is interesting and important. If I change the channel, he is instantly awake, stating "Hey, I was watching that" must be being directly beamed onto his retinas :-( :thumbdown: :XD: :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> And my dad did this with a cup of coffee balanced on the arm of his chair and never spilled a drop!!!! My DH does this as well, but als turns on a raceorsome such and then immediately wanders off to the garage.....  Having the tV on is just a reflex to him.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose there is a bonus to it - I do get a lot of knitting done :roll: and when I get a bit too tired to knit & start making too many mistakes, I just watch some shows on my IPad or my laptop :thumbup: :thumbup: with my earphones in :-D  :-D
Click to expand...

HI!!!!!


----------



## linkan

can you slowly turn the volume down ... and then change the channel and then a little at a time turn it back up? 
Me i would just say nuh uh and he would let me have my way LOL my dh is too laid back for his own good sometimes HAHA


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Hi Xiang and Lifeline, if you are both still there!!
> Hope all iis well with you both?
> This is my just-off-the-needles Adult BSJ, isn't it ghastly? I have a lot of work still to do on it, I need to re-knit the front and neck band all in navy and I have cast off too tightly at the botton front corners. I also want to lengthen the sleeves and have about 3 zillion end to darn in. After m that, I will probably take it to the charity shop! BTW, I am NOT fishing for compliments!!!


fishing or not .. I think it is beautiful and i would wear it every day ! whomever picks it up at the charity shop will be VERY lucky 

It really is beautiful , all the detail you have done to it , Great job you


----------



## linkan

Xiang ... ? 
Darn , i thought for a moment you were there .... 
I had to have missed you by just seconds  
I will catch you later i hope , i am going to stay on here for a little while longer and then i am going to bed ... 
xoxo


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're so right lifeline..At least when it's cold and wet, we can cover up, but when it's hot there's no escape is there?
> 
> 
> 
> We can dress like they do in the Middle East, with the loose flowing clothing- I have heard said, that style of clothing keeps the body cooller, much cooler than the way we dress - might try it, when our summer returns
Click to expand...

I had the same idea ... sort of .. it was 106 today .. so i bought me 3 sun dresses ... very flowing and comfy type style ... in the hopes that they will help keep me cooler ...
downside ..... they arent full length so i have to shave my legs more often ... i do get lazy and let it go sometimes haha ... after all who cares !


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are the muffins. Has DH been aloud to have one.
> 
> 
> 
> There were 2 rejects out of thw dozen for freezinf so he had 1 of them and a chocolate muffin. When I say reject it's cos I'd put too much mixture in so they were a funny shape. ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arn't funny shaped ones like broken biscuits- contain no calories :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That must be where I'm going wrong. hahaha..DH is still looking at Florida....I'm going to bed now. I'm not paying silly prices while the children are off school. It's a different matter when there's all of us going, but just him and me can go right off season....for a fraction of the price.
Click to expand...

Next time you really plan a trip to Florida .. Let me and Binky know , maybe we can arrange to take a mini vacation and come see you there !!!!!  wouldnt that be so great ! 
but .. not till next year ... DH hasnt got any vacation days left at work , he used em all on me in hospital :|


----------



## linkan

Sorry if I have missed anyone, but I must sign off for now as need to finish preparing myself to look presentable for dinner. Since I retired, I love to hang around in my nighty or just scruffy clothes. Perhaps it was because I always had to dress up nicely for work and wear makeup and etc. I have now turned into a slob. I could care less about clothes shopping. I need to do better. Well Lov to all. Purly[/quote]

OMG .... you sound just like me ! Since i had my accident i have become a night gown fanatic LOL ... i hate having to put on what i call "people clothes" the ones you have to wear to go out somewhere hahaha 
when i get home , i am in my nighty within minutes of walking in the door ... shoes OFF and usually slippers on ..I did buy some sun dresses ... but half the reason was to be cooler and the other half is because its kind of like wearing one of my night gowns LOL !! win win ..

Wouldnt it be wonderful if me and Binky could meet up with you and GSusan in Florida ... can you imagine the fun we would have !!  We will just have to keep working on that  !


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> *GROAN ....... MOAN* I really hate it when there is a film on one channel & cricket on another & DH decides that he is watching cricket ..... Then promptly falls asleep, missing all the things *HE* thinks is interesting and important. If I change the channel, he is instantly awake, stating "Hey, I was watching that" must be being directly beamed onto his retinas :-( :thumbdown: :XD: :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> And my dad did this with a cup of coffee balanced on the arm of his chair and never spilled a drop!!!! My DH does this as well, but als turns on a raceorsome such and then immediately wanders off to the garage..... Having the tV on is just a reflex to him.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose there is a bonus to it - I do get a lot of knitting done :roll: and when I get a bit too tired to knit & start making too many mistakes, I just watch some shows on my IPad or my laptop :thumbup: :thumbup: with my earphones in :-D  :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HI!!!!!
Click to expand...

Hello, I'm here now


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls..just got up...I'm getting worse. Is everyone OK?


----------



## Xiang

Hello every one, I'm chatting with my 2nd DD, so I will be slow at answering xx


----------



## linkan

Hiya GSusan and Mjudi  

I get up later everyday too anymore , as i dont sleep till noon HAHA


----------



## linkan

Okay noon is an exaggeration .. since i keep falling asleep now lol


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Sorry if I have missed anyone, but I must sign off for now as need to finish preparing myself to look presentable for dinner. Since I retired, I love to hang around in my nighty or just scruffy clothes. Perhaps it was because I always had to dress up nicely for work and wear makeup and etc. I have now turned into a slob. I could care less about clothes shopping. I need to do better. Well Lov to all. Purly


OMG .... you sound just like me ! Since i had my accident i have become a night gown fanatic LOL ... i hate having to put on what i call "people clothes" the ones you have to wear to go out somewhere hahaha 
when i get home , i am in my nighty within minutes of walking in the door ... shoes OFF and usually slippers on ..I did buy some sun dresses ... but half the reason was to be cooler and the other half is because its kind of like wearing one of my night gowns LOL !! win win ..

Wouldnt it be wonderful if me and Binky could meet up with you and GSusan in Florida ... can you imagine the fun we would have !!  We will just have to keep working on that  ![/quote]

You and Purley have made me happy. I just love being in pj's and I never rush to get up now. I call it idleness, but I think it's not. It's called retirement..


----------



## grandma susan

What's everyone going to do today? I haven't any idea. We will be seeing the family sometime if we make the effort to get ready....


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I have missed anyone, but I must sign off for now as need to finish preparing myself to look presentable for dinner. Since I retired, I love to hang around in my nighty or just scruffy clothes. Perhaps it was because I always had to dress up nicely for work and wear makeup and etc. I have now turned into a slob. I could care less about clothes shopping. I need to do better. Well Lov to all. Purly
> 
> 
> 
> OMG .... you sound just like me ! Since i had my accident i have become a night gown fanatic LOL ... i hate having to put on what i call "people clothes" the ones you have to wear to go out somewhere hahaha
> when i get home , i am in my nighty within minutes of walking in the door ... shoes OFF and usually slippers on ..I did buy some sun dresses ... but half the reason was to be cooler and the other half is because its kind of like wearing one of my night gowns LOL !! win win ..
> 
> Wouldnt it be wonderful if me and Binky could meet up with you and GSusan in Florida ... can you imagine the fun we would have !!  We will just have to keep working on that  !
Click to expand...

You and Purley have made me happy. I just love being in pj's and I never rush to get up now. I call it idleness, but I think it's not. It's called retirement..[/quote]

I specifically bought PJ's that are more like the "Lounge Suit" - they are pretty & comfortable & I don't look daggy :thumbup: :thumbup: Can't cope with that at all :XD: :XD:


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I have missed anyone, but I must sign off for now as need to finish preparing myself to look presentable for dinner. Since I retired, I love to hang around in my nighty or just scruffy clothes. Perhaps it was because I always had to dress up nicely for work and wear makeup and etc. I have now turned into a slob. I could care less about clothes shopping. I need to do better. Well Lov to all. Purly
> 
> 
> 
> OMG .... you sound just like me ! Since i had my accident i have become a night gown fanatic LOL ... i hate having to put on what i call "people clothes" the ones you have to wear to go out somewhere hahaha
> when i get home , i am in my nighty within minutes of walking in the door ... shoes OFF and usually slippers on ..I did buy some sun dresses ... but half the reason was to be cooler and the other half is because its kind of like wearing one of my night gowns LOL !! win win ..
> 
> Wouldnt it be wonderful if me and Binky could meet up with you and GSusan in Florida ... can you imagine the fun we would have !!  We will just have to keep working on that  !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and Purley have made me happy. I just love being in pj's and I never rush to get up now. I call it idleness, but I think it's not. It's called retirement..
Click to expand...

I specifically bought PJ's that are more like the "Lounge Suit" - they are pretty & comfortable & I don't look daggy :thumbup: :thumbup: Can't cope with that at all :XD: :XD:[/quote]

Haha ... Birds of a feather and so on .....


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> What's everyone going to do today? I haven't any idea. We will be seeing the family sometime if we make the effort to get ready....


I have already visited my girls & MIL, and now I am chatting with my friends & very soon I will be knitting the Brioche Beret some more.

*LIFELINE* - what problem did your friend have with the Brioche stitch ..... I find it really easy to do. I did it wrong in the first couple of rows, but now that I have realised what I was doing wrong, it is an easy stitch to do


----------



## grandma susan

It's 11.10am and I'm not ready yet....WhenI was working I was up at 6 everyday.


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's everyone going to do today? I haven't any idea. We will be seeing the family sometime if we make the effort to get ready....
> 
> 
> 
> I have already visited my girls & MIL, and now I am chatting with my friends & very soon I will be knitting the Brioche Beret some more.
> 
> *LIFELINE* - what problem did your friend have with the Brioche stitch ..... I find it really easy to do. I did it wrong in the first couple of rows, but now that I have realised what I was doing wrong, it is an easy stitch to do
Click to expand...

Is it a bit like a diagonal lump? :roll: :roll: (I ask you, how are you supposed to answer that eh? should I go back to bed?) hahaha...show us the stitch?


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> What's everyone going to do today? I haven't any idea. We will be seeing the family sometime if we make the effort to get ready....


I have to get to cleaning out my room ... we got us a bed on the way soon and we have to clear out some old furniture to give to DD for her new room at her granpa's apartment  
we are using parts of the old bed as towers beside our closet but they are going to her and one bookshelf and the nightstands and a dresser LOL ... jeez .. now i dont want to start its alot more than i thought lol

Ds says he will help me do it all and then i want to borrow Dad's carpet cleaner and give the carpet a going over before the beds are set up .... :|

i will do it all in PJ's TOO  HAHAA


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's everyone going to do today? I haven't any idea. We will be seeing the family sometime if we make the effort to get ready....
> 
> 
> 
> I have to get to cleaning out my room ... we got us a bed on the way soon and we have to clear out some old furniture to give to DD for her new room at her granpa's apartment
> we are using parts of the old bed as towers beside our closet but they are going to her and one bookshelf and the nightstands and a dresser LOL ... jeez .. now i dont want to start its alot more than i thought lol
> 
> Ds says he will help me do it all and then i want to borrow Dad's carpet cleaner and give the carpet a going over before the beds are set up .... :|
> 
> i will do it all in PJ's TOO  HAHAA
Click to expand...

You take care with that shoulder girl...Don't undo drs good work.... :?


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> It's 11.10am and I'm not ready yet....WhenI was working I was up at 6 everyday.


Its 6:15 here and i havent even slept yet and i am suppose to get up at 11 and start cleaning 

I dont wanna .............
but i will i guess if i have too ...

OH!! GSusan ... guess what ? 
January 2013 Downton Abbey Season 3 will be Here  !! I got dd hooked on that show too


----------



## Xiang

I specifically bought PJ's that are more like the "Lounge Suit" - they are pretty & comfortable & I don't look daggy :thumbup: :thumbup: Can't cope with that at all :XD: :XD:[/quote]

Haha ... Birds of a feather and so on ..... [/quote]

For coolness in the heat, have you thought about trying the long flowing type of clothing that the Arab or Indian (Continental) women wear? They are remarkably cool & apparently comfortable


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's everyone going to do today? I haven't any idea. We will be seeing the family sometime if we make the effort to get ready....
> 
> 
> 
> I have to get to cleaning out my room ... we got us a bed on the way soon and we have to clear out some old furniture to give to DD for her new room at her granpa's apartment
> we are using parts of the old bed as towers beside our closet but they are going to her and one bookshelf and the nightstands and a dresser LOL ... jeez .. now i dont want to start its alot more than i thought lol
> 
> Ds says he will help me do it all and then i want to borrow Dad's carpet cleaner and give the carpet a going over before the beds are set up .... :|
> 
> i will do it all in PJ's TOO  HAHAA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You take care with that shoulder girl...Don't undo drs good work.... :?
Click to expand...

I will mostly be the general ... point and instruct .....

yeah right .. 
I hereby promise to be good and not do anything too strenuous though


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's everyone going to do today? I haven't any idea. We will be seeing the family sometime if we make the effort to get ready....
> 
> 
> 
> I have to get to cleaning out my room ... we got us a bed on the way soon and we have to clear out some old furniture to give to DD for her new room at her granpa's apartment
> we are using parts of the old bed as towers beside our closet but they are going to her and one bookshelf and the nightstands and a dresser LOL ... jeez .. now i dont want to start its alot more than i thought lol
> 
> Ds says he will help me do it all and then i want to borrow Dad's carpet cleaner and give the carpet a going over before the beds are set up .... :|
> 
> i will do it all in PJ's TOO  HAHAA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You take care with that shoulder girl...Don't undo drs good work.... :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will mostly be the general ... point and instruct .....
> 
> yeah right ..
> I hereby promise to be good and not do anything too strenuous though
Click to expand...

Or anything that will involve the use of your shoulder :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> I specifically bought PJ's that are more like the "Lounge Suit" - they are pretty & comfortable & I don't look daggy :thumbup: :thumbup: Can't cope with that at all :XD: :XD:


Haha ... Birds of a feather and so on ..... [/quote]

For coolness in the heat, have you thought about trying the long flowing type of clothing that the Arab or Indian (Continental) women wear? They are remarkably cool & apparently comfortable[/quote]

The three i got are kind of like what you are talking about , maybe ... they are flowing but not floor length , knee length .. and two are sleeveless


----------



## grandma susan

I am so fat that if I wear something floating I look like a marshmallow..


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's everyone going to do today? I haven't any idea. We will be seeing the family sometime if we make the effort to get ready....
> 
> 
> 
> I have to get to cleaning out my room ... we got us a bed on the way soon and we have to clear out some old furniture to give to DD for her new room at her granpa's apartment
> we are using parts of the old bed as towers beside our closet but they are going to her and one bookshelf and the nightstands and a dresser LOL ... jeez .. now i dont want to start its alot more than i thought lol
> 
> Ds says he will help me do it all and then i want to borrow Dad's carpet cleaner and give the carpet a going over before the beds are set up .... :|
> 
> i will do it all in PJ's TOO  HAHAA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You take care with that shoulder girl...Don't undo drs good work.... :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will mostly be the general ... point and instruct .....
> 
> yeah right ..
> I hereby promise to be good and not do anything too strenuous though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or anything that will involve the use of your shoulder :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

hmm .. pointing is out then HAHA

nah , i will be good , i will be "clagging" stuff out of the dresser drawers into storage containers and the boys will do the lifting parts ... 
DH has my sewing room all a HOT MESS again just to caulk the trim ... and he didnt get to touch it today because his dads car overheated and broke down so when he got off work he spent the rest of the down outside in this heat trying to fix it ... we finally told him to take our car and he will do the rest tomorrow ... poor honhon  he works in the heat with cars all day and the temps today .. well yesterday now , were a new record ... 106 .. how hot is that for you folks again ? i swear i am getting a converter to figure that out someday on my own LOL ......


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I am so fat that if I wear something floating I look like a marshmallow..


Hahahahahaha ...... Or the Jolly Blue Puffball   ...... Hahahaha

Only joking Susan, you know I love you ...... If I didn't like you, I couldn't say something like that


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> I am so fat that if I wear something floating I look like a marshmallow..


I am round shaped too 

And i will probably look pregnant but oh well , it is what it is at the moment and that is just the way it is  
And .... i happen to like marshmallows teeheehee


----------



## grandma susan

Just been speaking with DIL. We are going up for coffee about 2ish....


----------



## Xiang

DH has my sewing room all a HOT MESS again just to caulk the trim ... and he didnt get to touch it today because his dads car overheated and broke down so when he got off work he spent the rest of the down outside in this heat trying to fix it ... we finally told him to take our car and he will do the rest tomorrow ... poor honhon  he works in the heat with cars all day and the temps today .. well yesterday now , were a new record ... 106 .. how hot is that for you folks again ? i swear i am getting a converter to figure that out someday on my own LOL ......[/quote]

That is 41C about normal summer for my region, possibly a different type of heat to what you are having though - especially if this isnt normal temps for you


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so fat that if I wear something floating I look like a marshmallow..
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahahaha ...... Or the Jolly Blue Puffball   ...... Hahahaha
> 
> Only joking Susan, you know I love you ...... If I didn't like you, I couldn't say something like that
Click to expand...

Feel free. hahahaha... :thumbup:


----------



## linkan

I might break my own rule and let someone take a pic of me in one and see what ya think  

Dh keeps telling me to go and get my hair done ... I havent had it cut yet !! its been years now LOL 
I still havent figured how i want it done ... short would be so much easier for me since i cant even put it up on my own right now .... 
still ... idk :| 
oh well its just hair haha


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Just been speaking with DIL. We are going up for coffee about 2ish....


Give her my Love too


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Just been speaking with DIL. We are going up for coffee about 2ish....


That will be nice for you, do you have sunshine yet?


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> DH has my sewing room all a HOT MESS again just to caulk the trim ... and he didnt get to touch it today because his dads car overheated and broke down so when he got off work he spent the rest of the down outside in this heat trying to fix it ... we finally told him to take our car and he will do the rest tomorrow ... poor honhon  he works in the heat with cars all day and the temps today .. well yesterday now , were a new record ... 106 .. how hot is that for you folks again ? i swear i am getting a converter to figure that out someday on my own LOL ......


That is 41C about normal summer for my region, possibly a different type of heat to what you are having though - especially if this isnt normal temps for you[/quote]

Not normal for us at all .. with the heat index it feels like 118 instead of 106 ... brought the cat in it is so bad , we are in a bowl or valley so the air quality is one of the worst . 
when it is that hot here , you walk outside and cant breathe , the air is so thick and heavy .. :| its pretty bad , and on top of that .. no rain lately .. so we are in a drought and crops are suffering big time .


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just been speaking with DIL. We are going up for coffee about 2ish....
> 
> 
> 
> That will be nice for you, do you have sunshine yet?
Click to expand...

Sunshine? Don't be silly !!!! I think this has been the worst Summer I'be ever known....It's grey, damp and cool.


----------



## Xiang

Just watching "Billy Connolly on Route 66" and he is at Glenn Rio & there is only one lady who lives there now.


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> Just watching "Billy Connolly on Route 66" and he is at Glenn Rio & there is only one lady who lives there now.


So she 's not got noisy neighbours then?


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just been speaking with DIL. We are going up for coffee about 2ish....
> 
> 
> 
> That will be nice for you, do you have sunshine yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sunshine? Don't be silly !!!! I think this has been the worst Summer I'be ever known....It's grey, damp and cool.
Click to expand...

I sent a photo of sunshine for you to look at when you get sick of the grey :lol: :lol:


----------



## linkan

Okay my lovelies  
I am gonna put my head to the pillow for a little while before the lil general (ds) lol gets up and starts "helping" me .. his ocd gets in the way of this type of thing sometimes ... i will throw it in the box (neatly of course) but neat is not good enough for him so he will spend a lot of time redoing or showing me the "proper" way to do things lol ... But i cherish the moments together , we usually have a good laugh when we are together , and he is growing so fast that i know these moments are fleeting ....
jeez ..... can you tell menopause didnt kick in and my pms is showing ?? :| 
I had high hopes again for about a month , but Aunt FLO came back HAHAHA


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just watching "Billy Connolly on Route 66" and he is at Glenn Rio & there is only one lady who lives there now.
> 
> 
> 
> So she 's not got noisy neighbours then?
Click to expand...

No, only the 6 dogs & some roaming cattle :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Okay my lovelies
> I am gonna put my head to the pillow for a little while before the lil general (ds) lol gets up and starts "helping" me .. his ocd gets in the way of this type of thing sometimes ... i will throw it in the box (neatly of course) but neat is not good enough for him so he will spend a lot of time redoing or showing me the "proper" way to do things lol ... But i cherish the moments together , we usually have a good laugh when we are together , and he is growing so fast that i know these moments are fleeting ....
> jeez ..... can you tell menopause didnt kick in and my pms is showing ?? :|
> I had high hopes again for about a month , but Aunt FLO came back HAHAHA


She departs gradually, not immediately :XD: :XD:


----------



## grandma susan

The woman next but one here has 7 dogs and 6 cats and 2 tortoises, god forbid she gets hens...


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just watching "Billy Connolly on Route 66" and he is at Glenn Rio & there is only one lady who lives there now.
> 
> 
> 
> So she 's not got noisy neighbours then?
Click to expand...

heeheehee .... you slay me 

I admit , i have become a looker , something happens in our neighborhood and EVERYONE knows it though , we are so closely spaced together ...


----------



## grandma susan

You take care Linky...


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay my lovelies
> I am gonna put my head to the pillow for a little while before the lil general (ds) lol gets up and starts "helping" me .. his ocd gets in the way of this type of thing sometimes ... i will throw it in the box (neatly of course) but neat is not good enough for him so he will spend a lot of time redoing or showing me the "proper" way to do things lol ... But i cherish the moments together , we usually have a good laugh when we are together , and he is growing so fast that i know these moments are fleeting ....
> jeez ..... can you tell menopause didnt kick in and my pms is showing ?? :|
> I had high hopes again for about a month , but Aunt FLO came back HAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> She departs gradually, not immediately :XD: :XD:
Click to expand...

I keep trying to kick the b%@&* out but she wont go !


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I might break my own rule and let someone take a pic of me in one and see what ya think
> 
> Dh keeps telling me to go and get my hair done ... I havent had it cut yet !! its been years now LOL
> I still havent figured how i want it done ... short would be so much easier for me since i cant even put it up on my own right now ....
> still ... idk :|
> oh well its just hair haha


We are waiting :-D :-D :-D


----------



## grandma susan

Flo and me are going cos I've got to make some effort to move. Why is everything a chore to me eh? I could stay idle like this forever....Everything is an effort....Never mind... have a lovely sleep both of you..x


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay my lovelies
> I am gonna put my head to the pillow for a little while before the lil general (ds) lol gets up and starts "helping" me .. his ocd gets in the way of this type of thing sometimes ... i will throw it in the box (neatly of course) but neat is not good enough for him so he will spend a lot of time redoing or showing me the "proper" way to do things lol ... But i cherish the moments together , we usually have a good laugh when we are together , and he is growing so fast that i know these moments are fleeting ....
> jeez ..... can you tell menopause didnt kick in and my pms is showing ?? :|
> I had high hopes again for about a month , but Aunt FLO came back HAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> She departs gradually, not immediately :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I keep trying to kick the b%@&* out but she wont go !
Click to expand...

I did that when I was 40 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> You take care Linky...


Love ya'll  
XOXO

have a good day today both of you , be good ! NOT !! be naughty and love it !! lol 
:twisted:

I will try to come back later ...  
HUGS !!


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Flo and me are going cos I've got to make some effort to move. Why is everything a chore to me eh? I could stay idle like this forever....Everything is an effort....Never mind... have a lovely sleep both of you..x


 Love you


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Flo and me are going cos I've got to make some effort to move. Why is everything a chore to me eh? I could stay idle like this forever....Everything is an effort....Never mind... have a lovely sleep both of you..x


Bye Susan, enjoy your visit with DIL


----------



## grandma susan

I'm ready clean and tidy, I'm going to make a coffee do you want one?


----------



## SaxonLady

jollypolly said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> the drumhead itself, with our local standards on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Great photos of a great day! You must have had a good seat.
Click to expand...

I'm not the photographer> I don't get time for that. I'm too busy running around most of the time, but I'm in the front row centre aisle seat, left. Not the lady with the pink hat, that's the Lord Lieutenant.


----------



## SaxonLady

jollypolly said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Saxy..I haven't been on since yesterday morning...Has anything changed? SD has just rang from kuala lumpar and he seems ready for home. DIL is not so good with her FM, but is adamant she doesn't need us to go up and see to boys.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just about getting over my weekend, but now trying to sort out the funeral. You'd be surprised the problems I've had with that. SIL is to be buried in the double grave with her mother, my MIL. FIL was buried in what was to be Janet's grave as new wifey didn't want thim with ist wife. (with me so far?) But FIL left everything to his new wifey, who b.....d off with the money and hasn';t been seen for years. everything included the rights to open both graves. So Alan has no right to bury his sister with his mother as agreed. Fortunately the lady i/c the Cemetery traced her through her daughter and she agreed to sign an agreement to open the grave for Janet. She will sign over the rights later. Not something people think about when making their wills! I need this like a hole in the head. I am exhausted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amazing! I'm so sorry you've been stressed this way. Hope it wil soon be resolved. Just a bump in the road today, yes?
Click to expand...

All resolved on that front; now I'm having problems getting her money. Forms are wrong!


----------



## grandma susan

Hi Saxy...Now, what would you do if something wasn't a hassle and it went straight forward? You wouldn't know what to do....Why is everything a headache these days....


----------



## grandma susan

I wish you could be in this room at the moment. DH put a "new" refill in his pen that he found yesterday. Naturally the refill doesn't work because it's about 15yr old. He won't accept it doesn't work and he's scribbling away trying to make it work...Honestly, life is too short to care....


----------



## pearlone

Morning.


----------



## pearlone

Have enjoyed reading the last couple of pages. Trying to read fast before folks leave for other things.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I wish you could be in this room at the moment. DH put a "new" refill in his pen that he found yesterday. Naturally the refill doesn't work because it's about 15yr old. He won't accept it doesn't work and he's scribbling away trying to make it work...Honestly, life is too short to care....


Tell him to run hot water over it, if he is that desperate to get it going :XD: :XD:


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you could be in this room at the moment. DH put a "new" refill in his pen that he found yesterday. Naturally the refill doesn't work because it's about 15yr old. He won't accept it doesn't work and he's scribbling away trying to make it work...Honestly, life is too short to care....
> 
> 
> 
> Tell him to run hot water over it, if he is that desperate to get it going :XD: :XD:
Click to expand...

A steam engine might be a better bet!!!! Morning Purley, did you sleep well?


----------



## Xiang

pearlone said:


> Have enjoyed reading the last couple of pages. Trying to read fast before folks leave for other things.


Hello Purly, fancy meeting you here. Leave the catchup until you are having a rest, stay & have a chat :thumbup:

http://petitepurls.com/Winter12/winter2012_p_ava.html

This is the hat I am making for my eldest GK, I just increased the number of cast on stitches


----------



## pearlone

Lovely time yesterday evening. There was a wedding reception for 210 folks on the lawn by the lake also going on. My grand niece Lily who is 2 yrs. old was awed by the real live princess(the bride)It was so sweet. Dinner was wonderful, stuffed ravioli with vegetables and a tomato berre blanc sauce that was heavenlt, and I got cake for dessert. Lovely time. Wonderful to be with family.


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have enjoyed reading the last couple of pages. Trying to read fast before folks leave for other things.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Purly, fancy meeting you here. Leave the catchup until you are having a rest, stay & have a chat :thumbup:
> 
> http://petitepurls.com/Winter12/winter2012_p_ava.html
> 
> This is the hat I am making for my eldest GK, I just increased the number of cast on stitches
Click to expand...

I'm loving the hat..What colour?


----------



## pearlone

Oh Judi, sweet little hat. What had you done wrong with the stitch the first time??

Had a lovely rest GS. Was awake at 6 am but laid there till 6:39 when Daisy Doggie wanted outside for morning business.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi lifeline, londy...I've been looking on virgin holidays for a couple of weeks in the sun and they are quoting silly prices. I've come off in case I think I'm on ebay...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need a little flag on your computer, that pops up when you aren't on EBay? :shock: :-o :shock:
Click to expand...

Now, don't let's start on about the flags again, I will only get into trouble!!!


----------



## London Girl

pearlone said:


> Oh Judi, sweet little hat. What had you done wrong with the stitch the first time??
> 
> Had a lovely rest GS. Was awake at 6 am but laid there till 6:39 when Daisy Doggie wanted outside for morning business.


Hi Purly, you still there? Haven't had a chat for ages, I miss you!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have enjoyed reading the last couple of pages. Trying to read fast before folks leave for other things.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Purly, fancy meeting you here. Leave the catchup until you are having a rest, stay & have a chat :thumbup:
> 
> http://petitepurls.com/Winter12/winter2012_p_ava.html
> 
> This is the hat I am making for my eldest GK, I just increased the number of cast on stitches
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm loving the hat..What colour?
Click to expand...

It's a vareigated pastel with the colours pink, green, yellow, purple & orange, but no second colour - it looks good so far


----------



## pearlone

Yes, what color is beret going to be. Loved the colored yarn you put up. What are you making with it?

GS come to Florida, then Linky and Binky might come and we will go to the lys on Sanibel Island and have a great day. Judi you are also invited, infact all the tenas are invited. It would be so great. Wishful thinking on my part, I guess.


----------



## pearlone

Hi Londy, it has been so long since we chatted. I miss you too.


----------



## Xiang

pearlone said:


> Oh Judi, sweet little hat. What had you done wrong with the stitch the first time??
> 
> Had a lovely rest GS. Was awake at 6 am but laid there till 6:39 when Daisy Doggie wanted outside for morning business.


I didn't alternate, so the little heart shape didn't show, have got it right now - just didn't read the instructions properly. I have half of the hat finished, it is so easy to knit, I love this stitch :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I am so fat that if I wear something floating I look like a marshmallow..


I LOVE marshmallows!! x


----------



## London Girl

pearlone said:


> Hi Londy, it has been so long since we chatted. I miss you too.


How are you doing dear, are you coping OK?


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so fat that if I wear something floating I look like a marshmallow..
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE marshmallows!! x
Click to expand...

hahahahaha,,,are you OK girl?


----------



## pearlone

Staying in today, have been invited to SIL's for pizza tonight. It will depend on how I feel. Need to do asome catch up on laundry today.

GS tell DIL I said hi, and hope she is feeling better. Glad your DS got home safe and sound. Tell DH to give up on old ink refill, they will never work if too old. (like us)LOL

Londy, loved your jacket. This pattern sounds difficult to make. I have to admit I haven't read it thru completely yet. Any lady who gets your jacket will be very fortunate though, you have done a lovely job on it.


----------



## grandma susan

The pen is NOT mightier than the sword in this case. He has put it on the table and now he's using another one...The trouble is girls, he'll not throw it away you know....he throws nothing away....


----------



## London Girl

pearlone said:


> Staying in today, have been invited to SIL's for pizza tonight. It will depend on how I feel. Need to do asome catch up on laundry today.
> 
> GS tell DIL I said hi, and hope she is feeling better. Glad your DS got home safe and sound. Tell DH to give up on old ink refill, they will never work if too old. (like us)LOL
> 
> Londy, loved your jacket. This pattern sounds difficult to make. I have to admit I haven't read it thru completely yet. Any lady who gets your jacket will be very fortunate though, you have done a lovely job on it.


Thanks sweetie, I was just using up some odds and ends and some bits I got on e-bay. It's not hard but awfully bulky when you get near the end, bit too warm to have a lap blanket on!! I have undone the edging a will re-do it to my liking, it was a lot of fun to do cos I never knew what part I was knitting!!!


----------



## pearlone

Post a pic of beret when finished Xiang. I know it will be lovely.

Yes, I am coping Londy. I have developed a reaction to my BP med. I have been on it way too long and am now experiencing side effects that make me feel yuky most of the time. I see the dr. on Wednesday though, and will get off this med. Need to replace it with something less potent.

GS I also love marshmellows. They are so soft and squishy. Lovem.


----------



## London Girl

Who wants to see the latest pics of my Kiwi Princess then?


----------



## pearlone

Getting another cappacino, will be right back, just have to pour it. Any one care for one???


----------



## London Girl

pearlone said:


> Post a pic of beret when finished Xiang. I know it will be lovely.
> 
> Yes, I am coping Londy. I have developed a reaction to my BP med. I have been on it way too long and am now experiencing side effects that make me feel yuky most of the time. I see the dr. on Wednesday though, and will get off this med. Need to replace it with something less potent.
> 
> GS I also love marshmellows. They are so soft and squishy. Lovem.


Haha, just like Susan! (no offence intended!)
Hope they soon find you something to replace the bad stuff and you stop feeling yukky! Are you having a lot of heat there? That can make you feel pretty yukky too!


----------



## London Girl

pearlone said:


> Getting another cappacino, will be right back, just have to pour it. Any one care for one???


Ooh that will be lovely and calorie free when you make it !!
:lol:


----------



## Xiang

pearlone said:


> Staying in today, have been invited to SIL's for pizza tonight. It will depend on how I feel. Need to do asome catch up on laundry today.
> 
> GS tell DIL I said hi, and hope she is feeling better. Glad your DS got home safe and sound. Tell DH to give up on old ink refill, they will never work if too old. (like us)LOL
> 
> Londy, loved your jacket. This pattern sounds difficult to make. I have to admit I haven't read it thru completely yet. Any lady who gets your jacket will be very fortunate though, you have done a lovely job on it.


Where is the photo of the jacket, not sure if I have seen it :roll:


----------



## pearlone

Londy she is a cutie. Love the expressions she makes. I do believe she looks like her grandma. She is adorable. Mom looks very happy also. Love her little booties.


----------



## London Girl

pearlone said:


> Yes, what color is beret going to be. Loved the colored yarn you put up. What are you making with it?
> 
> GS come to Florida, then Linky and Binky might come and we will go to the lys on Sanibel Island and have a great day. Judi you are also invited, infact all the tenas are invited. It would be so great. Wishful thinking on my part, I guess.


That would be such a great place to meet up with you! Have been there once, at the tail end of an East Coast Tour, boy, was it HOT!!!


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Who wants to see the latest pics of my Kiwi Princess then?


OOOOOOOOOOOOO she's beautiful and taking notice already...I bet you just can't wait Londy...I like how you keep us up to date with her... Purley I've just had a coffee thanks, I must be making a move soon to go up to son's :thumbup:


----------



## pearlone

Here you go by freight express, sorry no calorie free. hahahaha


----------



## London Girl

pearlone said:


> Londy she is a cutie. Love the expressions she makes. I do believe she looks like her grandma. She is adorable. Mom looks very happy also. Love her little booties.


That was a friend of baby's mum, everyone wants to have a cuddle! She is a generally happy, smiley baby and is just starting with the cooing now!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Staying in today, have been invited to SIL's for pizza tonight. It will depend on how I feel. Need to do asome catch up on laundry today.
> 
> GS tell DIL I said hi, and hope she is feeling better. Glad your DS got home safe and sound. Tell DH to give up on old ink refill, they will never work if too old. (like us)LOL
> 
> Londy, loved your jacket. This pattern sounds difficult to make. I have to admit I haven't read it thru completely yet. Any lady who gets your jacket will be very fortunate though, you have done a lovely job on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the photo of the jacket, not sure if I have seen it :roll:
Click to expand...

Hang on, I'll see if I can find it!


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Londy she is a cutie. Love the expressions she makes. I do believe she looks like her grandma. She is adorable. Mom looks very happy also. Love her little booties.
> 
> 
> 
> That was a friend of baby's mum, everyone wants to have a cuddle! She is a generally happy, smiley baby and is just starting with the cooing now!!
Click to expand...

She's got a happy smiley grandma...Are you a Grandma or what are you??????


----------



## pearlone

Have a lovely time with your family GS. 

Londy, I know Christmas can't come soon enough. Mom and Dad will not get their hands on her during the holiday.


----------



## pearlone

I love babies. They smell so good and are so precious.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Who wants to see the latest pics of my Kiwi Princess then?


She is so gorgeous, I love babies ..... As long as I can hand them back to someone else ..... Hahahaha

I will have to get another photo of my little poppet, one day soon


----------



## London Girl

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Staying in today, have been invited to SIL's for pizza tonight. It will depend on how I feel. Need to do asome catch up on laundry today.
> 
> GS tell DIL I said hi, and hope she is feeling better. Glad your DS got home safe and sound. Tell DH to give up on old ink refill, they will never work if too old. (like us)LOL
> 
> Londy, loved your jacket. This pattern sounds difficult to make. I have to admit I haven't read it thru completely yet. Any lady who gets your jacket will be very fortunate though, you have done a lovely job on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the photo of the jacket, not sure if I have seen it :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hang on, I'll see if I can find it!
Click to expand...

Page 89 Xiang!!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Staying in today, have been invited to SIL's for pizza tonight. It will depend on how I feel. Need to do asome catch up on laundry today.
> 
> GS tell DIL I said hi, and hope she is feeling better. Glad your DS got home safe and sound. Tell DH to give up on old ink refill, they will never work if too old. (like us)LOL
> 
> Londy, loved your jacket. This pattern sounds difficult to make. I have to admit I haven't read it thru completely yet. Any lady who gets your jacket will be very fortunate though, you have done a lovely job on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks sweetie, I was just using up some odds and ends and some bits I got on e-bay. It's not hard but awfully bulky when you get near the end, bit too warm to have a lap blanket on!! I have undone the edging a will re-do it to my liking, it was a lot of fun to do cos I never knew what part I was knitting!!!
Click to expand...

Is that the jacket you wanted opinions on?


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just been speaking with DIL. We are going up for coffee about 2ish....
> 
> 
> 
> That will be nice for you, do you have sunshine yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sunshine? Don't be silly !!!! I think this has been the worst Summer I'be ever known....It's grey, damp and cool.
Click to expand...

sorry to rub it in Susan, but it's gloriously sunny here again. Perhaps as well. In under two hours I will be on the pier with my ex-Navy colleagues for Sea Sunday (then into the posh Denton Lounge for cakes and coffee and Pussers Rum!)


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants to see the latest pics of my Kiwi Princess then?
> 
> 
> 
> She is so gorgeous, I love babies ..... As long as I can hand them back to someone else ..... Hahahaha
> 
> I will have to get another photo of my little poppet, one day soon
Click to expand...

I know what you mean but I would cut my ears off for a cuddle with her!!! Pardon?


----------



## pearlone

My little dog Daisy is lying on the couch next to me and she is lying on her back with her feet up in the air and her head thrown back an an impossible angle, sound asleep. She looks so cute.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londy she is a cutie. Love the expressions she makes. I do believe she looks like her grandma. She is adorable. Mom looks very happy also. Love her little booties.
> 
> 
> 
> That was a friend of baby's mum, everyone wants to have a cuddle! She is a generally happy, smiley baby and is just starting with the cooing now!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's got a happy smiley grandma...Are you a Grandma or what are you??????
Click to expand...

Yes, I am Grandma!!


----------



## London Girl

pearlone said:


> Here you go by freight express, sorry no calorie free. hahahaha


Virtual cappuccino is always calorie free! Thank you, that looks delicious!!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hi Saxy...Now, what would you do if something wasn't a hassle and it went straight forward? You wouldn't know what to do....Why is everything a headache these days....


then I could relax and knit. I haven't done anyknitting for two months.


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just been speaking with DIL. We are going up for coffee about 2ish....
> 
> 
> 
> That will be nice for you, do you have sunshine yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sunshine? Don't be silly !!!! I think this has been the worst Summer I'be ever known....It's grey, damp and cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry to rub it in Susan, but it's gloriously sunny here again. Perhaps as well. In under two hours I will be on the pier with my ex-Navy colleagues for Sea Sunday (then into the posh Denton Lounge for cakes and coffee and Pussers Rum!)
Click to expand...

I'm pleased you are getting good weather. you deserve it...I'm off now to see boys...Might be on later, depending what time we get home.


----------



## pearlone

Hi Saxy, enjoy your Sea Sunday with all your ex-buddies. The dessert and coffee sound delish. What is a Pusser's Rum???


----------



## London Girl

Sorry to leave you all but I have minutes to type up for tomorrow and somebody's dance costumes to alter!
Love you all loads xxxxxxxx


----------



## pearlone

Bye Susan, have a lovely visit.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Who wants to see the latest pics of my Kiwi Princess then?


WE DO. And a delight she is. adorable.


----------



## pearlone

Bye Londy, it was great chatting with you.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Staying in today, have been invited to SIL's for pizza tonight. It will depend on how I feel. Need to do asome catch up on laundry today.
> 
> GS tell DIL I said hi, and hope she is feeling better. Glad your DS got home safe and sound. Tell DH to give up on old ink refill, they will never work if too old. (like us)LOL
> 
> Londy, loved your jacket. This pattern sounds difficult to make. I have to admit I haven't read it thru completely yet. Any lady who gets your jacket will be very fortunate though, you have done a lovely job on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks sweetie, I was just using up some odds and ends and some bits I got on e-bay. It's not hard but awfully bulky when you get near the end, bit too warm to have a lap blanket on!! I have undone the edging a will re-do it to my liking, it was a lot of fun to do cos I never knew what part I was knitting!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the jacket you wanted opinions on?
Click to expand...

Um, thanks but it doesn't look like that any more as I have undone the edging all round so I can ease the front bottom corners a bit better when I cast off. Will pic again when it's re-done!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants to see the latest pics of my Kiwi Princess then?
> 
> 
> 
> She is so gorgeous, I love babies ..... As long as I can hand them back to someone else ..... Hahahaha
> 
> I will have to get another photo of my little poppet, one day soon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean but I would cut my ears off for a cuddle with her!!! Pardon?
Click to expand...

Yes, I think I would be the same if my GK's were so far away :-( 
I love having the kids here, but I do get exhausted, easily. The youngest one looks for me as soon as she hears my voice & cries if some one else has her instead of me :-D :-D ....... I am her next favourite person, next to her mum


----------



## SaxonLady

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Saxy...Now, what would you do if something wasn't a hassle and it went straight forward? You wouldn't know what to do....Why is everything a headache these days....
> 
> 
> 
> then I could relax and knit. I haven't done anyknitting for two months.
Click to expand...

I will now get banned from KP for admitting that!


----------



## pearlone

I think I need to start laundry before the heat of the day starts in. Have a grand time today Saxy. You deserve a sunny day and some special treats. Hope to chat with you later dear, Bye for now.


----------



## pearlone

We would never band you my dear. You are too important to us all.


----------



## SaxonLady

pearlone said:


> Hi Saxy, enjoy your Sea Sunday with all your ex-buddies. The dessert and coffee sound delish. What is a Pusser's Rum???


Navy rum - extra strong. They are current buddies, but ex-Navy. All members of our Combined Ex-Services Association. Confusing! I'm ex-Army myself.


----------



## pearlone

Bye Judi.

Love and hugs to all. Purly


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Staying in today, have been invited to SIL's for pizza tonight. It will depend on how I feel. Need to do asome catch up on laundry today.
> 
> GS tell DIL I said hi, and hope she is feeling better. Glad your DS got home safe and sound. Tell DH to give up on old ink refill, they will never work if too old. (like us)LOL
> 
> Londy, loved your jacket. This pattern sounds difficult to make. I have to admit I haven't read it thru completely yet. Any lady who gets your jacket will be very fortunate though, you have done a lovely job on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks sweetie, I was just using up some odds and ends and some bits I got on e-bay. It's not hard but awfully bulky when you get near the end, bit too warm to have a lap blanket on!! I have undone the edging a will re-do it to my liking, it was a lot of fun to do cos I never knew what part I was knitting!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the jacket you wanted opinions on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, thanks but it doesn't look like that any more as I have undone the edging all round so I can ease the front bottom corners a bit better when I cast off. Will pic again when it's re-done!
Click to expand...

No, I just remembered that I did see it & liked what you had done - I was trying to find the pic. I commented on it when you first posted it xx


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Saxy...Now, what would you do if something wasn't a hassle and it went straight forward? You wouldn't know what to do....Why is everything a headache these days....
> 
> 
> 
> then I could relax and knit. I haven't done anyknitting for two months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will now get banned from KP for admitting that!
Click to expand...

Never ..... Always look forward to your quick drop-ins ..... Now we are looking forward to some longer visits (hopefully)


----------



## Xiang

pearlone said:


> Bye Judi.
> 
> Love and hugs to all. Purly


Are you leaving too, Purly?

Yes, I suppose I should really try to get some sleep, before the body argues with me :?


----------



## Xiang

Ok, I can take a hint .... Good night everyone xx

Enjoy whatever is left in your day xx


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Who wants to see the latest pics of my Kiwi Princess then?


These pictures are precious!!!


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> The pen is NOT mightier than the sword in this case. He has put it on the table and now he's using another one...The trouble is girls, he'll not throw it away you know....he throws nothing away....


My Dad always came home with good from an Italian import deli and bottle stoppers for wine bottles but he never bought wine, only drank beer on occasion or coffee. I love his collection now that he's gone. I'm the pen keeper. I have one from the days when they used a plastic tube which was pushed into a nib. No replacements for that I'm thinking


----------



## Dreamweaver

grandma susan said:


> The pen is NOT mightier than the sword in this case. He has put it on the table and now he's using another one...The trouble is girls, he'll not throw it away you know....he throws nothing away....


Just like mom... She won't throw anything out and currently has pen refills on the shopping list because her "favorite" pen is not working. (There are so many ancient refills laying around the house...) I'm not even sure the pen will take a refill - and - *EVERY* thing is her "favorite"...


----------



## Dreamweaver

*Londy*...... She is growing so fast! What great expressions.... Just wonderful.......

*Purly* Sorry you are still feeling yucky... I think BP medications are the hardest to get regulated right.... *2* Dr.s have prescribed for DH.... Wish they would compare notes once in awhile!!!!

I'm stalling...... DH was called into work (I think he may have bribed them to call.) That leaves me to try to finish pruning with saw by myself. Of course, it is now the heat of the day... perfect timing... I think I am going to put on bathing suit and see how long I can stay out to pull grass and get plants in the ground. Have about 6 rows to go on linen vest and would much rather stay in and do that..... I'll check back this evening....


----------



## Xiang

Dreamweaver said:


> *Londy*...... She is growing so fast! What great expressions.... Just wonderful.......
> 
> *Purly* Sorry you are still feeling yucky... I think BP medications are the hardest to get regulated right.... *2* Dr.s have prescribed for DH.... Wish they would compare notes once in awhile!!!!
> 
> I'm stalling...... DH was called into work (I think he may have bribed them to call.) That leaves me to try to finish pruning with saw by myself. Of course, it is now the heat of the day... perfect timing... I think I am going to put on bathing suit and see how long I can stay out to pull grass and get plants in the ground. Have about 6 rows to go on linen vest and would much rather stay in and do that..... I'll check back this evening....


Middle of the heat is the wrong time to prune or plant, better to relax in the shade & do the work in the early morning, or late afternoon :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Staying in today, have been invited to SIL's for pizza tonight. It will depend on how I feel. Need to do asome catch up on laundry today.
> 
> GS tell DIL I said hi, and hope she is feeling better. Glad your DS got home safe and sound. Tell DH to give up on old ink refill, they will never work if too old. (like us)LOL
> 
> Londy, loved your jacket. This pattern sounds difficult to make. I have to admit I haven't read it thru completely yet. Any lady who gets your jacket will be very fortunate though, you have done a lovely job on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks sweetie, I was just using up some odds and ends and some bits I got on e-bay. It's not hard but awfully bulky when you get near the end, bit too warm to have a lap blanket on!! I have undone the edging a will re-do it to my liking, it was a lot of fun to do cos I never knew what part I was knitting!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the jacket you wanted opinions on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, thanks but it doesn't look like that any more as I have undone the edging all round so I can ease the front bottom corners a bit better when I cast off. Will pic again when it's re-done!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I just remembered that I did see it & liked what you had done - I was trying to find the pic. I commented on it when you first posted it xx
Click to expand...

LOL, so you did!! We're as bad as each other!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Xiang said:


> Middle of the heat is the wrong time to prune or plant, better to relax in the shade & do the work in the early morning, or late afternoon :thumbup:


True, but it will be evening by the time I get all the grass pulled! NOTE: I haven't moved yet. The car race was too good...


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's everyone going to do today? I haven't any idea. We will be seeing the family sometime if we make the effort to get ready....
> 
> 
> 
> I have already visited my girls & MIL, and now I am chatting with my friends & very soon I will be knitting the Brioche Beret some more.
> 
> *LIFELINE* - what problem did your friend have with the Brioche stitch ..... I find it really easy to do. I did it wrong in the first couple of rows, but now that I have realised what I was doing wrong, it is an easy stitch to do
Click to expand...

I'm not sure where she was having problems. I think she found the whole idea of it too difficult.


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants to see the latest pics of my Kiwi Princess then?
> 
> 
> 
> She is so gorgeous, I love babies ..... As long as I can hand them back to someone else ..... Hahahaha
> 
> I will have to get another photo of my little poppet, one day soon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean but I would cut my ears off for a cuddle with her!!! Pardon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I think I would be the same if my GK's were so far away :-(
> I love having the kids here, but I do get exhausted, easily. The youngest one looks for me as soon as she hears my voice & cries if some one else has her instead of me :-D :-D ....... I am her next favourite person, next to her mum
Click to expand...

Isn't that the most gorgeous feeling? My GS1 was like that., still is a bit...


----------



## grandma susan

Good evening all, We are just back from the family's. We've been for a carvery together. They have booked a Caribbean cruise for themselves in August. DIL, says will you have the animals???? Well it'll be like Dr Doolittles down here....Some ones got to have the sweet things!!! It tickles me because DS and GS2 are allergic to these animals and they bring on their hayfever...All I had was 1 DOG and they did nothing but moan and DS says there's noway I'm having a dog......OOOOOOOO WRONG.......DS's don't tell mammies what they can and can't have...no, no, no, no, no...


----------



## Dreamweaver

So I am assuming that all animals are still alivea nd kicking. Seems you had to be nursemaid last time around..... (Your son was suggesting that[{b]you[/b] couldn't have a dog? Foolish man....) My poor SIL is allergic as well but DD talked him in to a dog on three occcasions... the current one being a great Pyreneese.... (white bear) *and* a Maine **** cat.... Talk about an excess of hair flying..... With the 3 ladies in his life, he doesn't stand a chance...
Ive only done one cruise but it is a very relaxing way to go.... You can be as busy as you want or do nothing..... an they actually have things for the kids to do to give you a break from them...


----------



## grandma susan

One of the gerbals is poorly again tonight. His infectious ear is back, I don't hold any hope for him this time. they are tkaing him to the vets tomorrow. I think he may put him to sleep this time. Then ther'll be tears. My house will smell like a farmers barn if I have all these animals, 2 bunny's 2 gerbals, 2 fish, 1 guinea pig, talk about Noah's arc...if we borrow her 7 dogs and 6 cats and 2 tortoises from next door but one I could charge people to come and see the mini zoo...I'm sort of hoping DIL's dad will come forward and help.


----------



## grandma susan

Girls, I'm going off to my bed now i's nearly 9pm and I need to unwind and watch my tv Jynx you take care now. Leave all that weeding in your heat..come over here and weed mine in the cold hahahaha...


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from a clear and dry Surrey. Lots of sunshine and showers today. DH, DD & SIL spent another day moving furniture into storage. Little Madam wasn't too good today with a bit of a temperature, but she was as good as gold. Took gs to a laser party which he thoroughly enjoyed. We all got back around 4.30 and had a lazy evening. Hope everyone had a good week end. xxx


----------



## Dreamweaver

I've managed to talk myself out of the weeding until later tonight, if at all. DH came in and said it was really humid out.... I'm just going to finish up the last few rows of my vest and answer a few e-mails..

PV - sorry to hear little Madam is feeling under the weather. I don't imagine the constant change in weather is doing her a lot of good either.... Hope it is something as simple as a little cold.... I'm just watching the car race (taped) from England.... We have watched the fisrt set of the tennis and will flip back after the race... A typical lazy Sunday at out house.......


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm off for an early night. It's been a good day and everyone seems quite content with the way things are progressing. Family have to be up early for school, but only four days to go and they break up and we go to France. Hope to catch up with everyone tomorrow. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Londy, forgot to say the photos are absolutely gorgeous. xxx


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> I am posting some sunshine to the ladies of the British Isles, just in-case you haven't had any for a long time & you are still getting too much rain :shock: :thumbup:
> 
> Ladies in the USA, please disregard the photos of sunshine. Unfortunately I don't have any photos of rain :-( :-(


We are getting some serious rain right now

Love the second photo 
The yarn is lovely what will it be when it grows up?


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Staying in today, have been invited to SIL's for pizza tonight. It will depend on how I feel. Need to do asome catch up on laundry today.
> 
> GS tell DIL I said hi, and hope she is feeling better. Glad your DS got home safe and sound. Tell DH to give up on old ink refill, they will never work if too old. (like us)LOL
> 
> Londy, loved your jacket. This pattern sounds difficult to make. I have to admit I haven't read it thru completely yet. Any lady who gets your jacket will be very fortunate though, you have done a lovely job on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks sweetie, I was just using up some odds and ends and some bits I got on e-bay. It's not hard but awfully bulky when you get near the end, bit too warm to have a lap blanket on!! I have undone the edging a will re-do it to my liking, it was a lot of fun to do cos I never knew what part I was knitting!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the jacket you wanted opinions on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, thanks but it doesn't look like that any more as I have undone the edging all round so I can ease the front bottom corners a bit better when I cast off. Will pic again when it's re-done!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I just remembered that I did see it & liked what you had done - I was trying to find the pic. I commented on it when you first posted it xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, so you did!! We're as bad as each other!!!!
Click to expand...

That's ok, we have the best excuse ..... Baby GK's ....... send the mind all gooey ..... hahahahaha


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's everyone going to do today? I haven't any idea. We will be seeing the family sometime if we make the effort to get ready....
> 
> 
> 
> I have already visited my girls & MIL, and now I am chatting with my friends & very soon I will be knitting the Brioche Beret some more.
> 
> *LIFELINE* - what problem did your friend have with the Brioche stitch ..... I find it really easy to do. I did it wrong in the first couple of rows, but now that I have realised what I was doing wrong, it is an easy stitch to do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure where she was having problems. I think she found the whole idea of it too difficult.
Click to expand...

When I first look at the pattern, my mind had a hissy fit - so I waited a few days, then had another look and started knitting. I posted the site for the pattern a couple of posts back, if you want to look at it. But the pattern is as follows :-

*Rnd 1: With CC, purl around.
Rnd 2: With MC, * k1, k1b. Repeat from * to end of rnd.
Rnd 3: With CC, purl around.
Rnd 4: With MC, * k1b, k1. Repeat from * to end of rnd.

Where k1b = K1b  Knit 1 below*; *knit into stitch below and the top stitch Will drop to form the pattern*

I have used variegated yarn, so only used one color - it is such a pretty pattern


----------



## pearlone

Back from Pizza party at SIL's lovely time. Nice too see the little great niece and nephews. Tired now and going to watch tv. See everyone in the am. nite.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Good evening all, We are just back from the family's. We've been for a carvery together. They have booked a Caribbean cruise for themselves in August. DIL, says will you have the animals???? Well it'll be like Dr Doolittles down here....Some ones got to have the sweet things!!! It tickles me because DS and GS2 are allergic to these animals and they bring on their hayfever...All I had was 1 DOG and they did nothing but moan and DS says there's noway I'm having a dog......OOOOOOOO WRONG.......DS's don't tell mammies what they can and can't have...no, no, no, no, no...


Isn't it funny how quickly the children think the role reversal comes into being :twisted: :shock:


----------



## Xiang

Dreamweaver said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Middle of the heat is the wrong time to prune or plant, better to relax in the shade & do the work in the early morning, or late afternoon :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> True, but it will be evening by the time I get all the grass pulled! NOTE: I haven't moved yet. The car race was too good...
Click to expand...

I am so glad, did you get some knitting done, or was it even too exciting for that.

DD5has just left here to return to her home  And I have just finished rearranging the room, to a one person room - I think I should have waited a few days ..... :roll: :roll:

I am excited about tomorrow, but I am not telling why .... Until tomorrow afternoon/evening, my time :-D :-D :-D


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Middle of the heat is the wrong time to prune or plant, better to relax in the shade & do the work in the early morning, or late afternoon :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> True, but it will be evening by the time I get all the grass pulled! NOTE: I haven't moved yet. The car race was too good...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am so glad, did you get some knitting done, or was it even too exciting for that.
> 
> DD5has just left here to return to her home  And I have just finished rearranging the room, to a one person room - I think I should have waited a few days ..... :roll: :roll:
> 
> I am excited about tomorrow, but I am not telling why .... Until tomorrow afternoon/evening, my time :-D :-D :-D
Click to expand...

 :hunf: :hunf: not even a little hint? :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan

Well, I'm up if not awake. S and b today. the weather is terrible. Cool,grey and pouring down. I think all of us have had enough now. Saxy's the only one who's hsving good weather in the UK. I'm all for us all holidaying at her house...who's with me???? OBTW good morning.


----------



## grandma susan

I started to knit the sleeves of my cardy at DS's yesterday. this morning I'm pulling it out because I'm going to do short sleeves instead.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Middle of the heat is the wrong time to prune or plant, better to relax in the shade & do the work in the early morning, or late afternoon :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> True, but it will be evening by the time I get all the grass pulled! NOTE: I haven't moved yet. The car race was too good...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am so glad, did you get some knitting done, or was it even too exciting for that.
> 
> DD5has just left here to return to her home  And I have just finished rearranging the room, to a one person room - I think I should have waited a few days ..... :roll: :roll:
> 
> I am excited about tomorrow, but I am not telling why .... Until tomorrow afternoon/evening, my time :-D :-D :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :hunf: :hunf: not even a little hint? :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Hehehehe .... Maybe ...... I'm getting company ...... Hehehe


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am posting some sunshine to the ladies of the British Isles, just in-case you haven't had any for a long time & you are still getting too much rain :shock: :thumbup:
> 
> Ladies in the USA, please disregard the photos of sunshine. Unfortunately I don't have any photos of rain :-( :-(
> 
> 
> 
> We are getting some serious rain right now
> 
> Love the second photo
> The yarn is lovely what will it be when it grows up?
Click to expand...

IDK yet, still thinking on it :-D


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Well, I'm up if not awake. S and b today. the weather is terrible. Cool,grey and pouring down. I think all of us have had enough now. Saxy's the only one who's hsving good weather in the UK. I'm all for us all holidaying at her house...who's with me???? OBTW good morning.


Will meet you there, when do I need to leave home to get there :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang

Nearly home, have just been into DD's to cheer her up - she was so miserable - much better now that mum has had a chat :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey, but at the moment dry Surrey. How is everyone today. xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from a grey, but at the moment dry Surrey. How is everyone today. xx


Good morning Purple, we have had a bit of a wet day & night, but it is dry for now xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from a grey, but at the moment dry Surrey. How is everyone today. xx
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Purple, we have had a bit of a wet day & night, but it is dry for now xx
Click to expand...

Evening Xiang, Got up at 6.50 as gs came in to say goodmorning. So had a coffee and chat with the family before they headed off to school. Then went back to bed until 9. Now up properly and having breakfast. I'm having my mri scan at noon. And I must sort out the things I'm taking to the craft evening on Wednesday. We go to France On Thursday, so I better sort out some clothes to take.


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Middle of the heat is the wrong time to prune or plant, better to relax in the shade & do the work in the early morning, or late afternoon :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> True, but it will be evening by the time I get all the grass pulled! NOTE: I haven't moved yet. The car race was too good...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am so glad, did you get some knitting done, or was it even too exciting for that.
> 
> DD5has just left here to return to her home  And I have just finished rearranging the room, to a one person room - I think I should have waited a few days ..... :roll: :roll:
> 
> I am excited about tomorrow, but I am not telling why .... Until tomorrow afternoon/evening, my time :-D :-D :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :hunf: :hunf: not even a little hint? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hehehehe .... Maybe ...... I'm getting company ...... Hehehe
Click to expand...

Your daughters are visiting? I love guessy games hahaha


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm up if not awake. S and b today. the weather is terrible. Cool,grey and pouring down. I think all of us have had enough now. Saxy's the only one who's hsving good weather in the UK. I'm all for us all holidaying at her house...who's with me???? OBTW good morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Will meet you there, when do I need to leave home to get there :XD: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

a week come wednesday. My little treasure's here todazy and usually I help her but not today. I feel so tired and I need to put my knitting right before I go to the s and b..


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from a grey, but at the moment dry Surrey. How is everyone today. xx
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Purple, we have had a bit of a wet day & night, but it is dry for now xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evening Xiang, Got up at 6.50 as gs came in to say goodmorning. So had a coffee and chat with the family before they headed off to school. Then went back to bed until 9. Now up properly and having breakfast. I'm having my mri scan at noon. And I must sort out the things I'm taking to the craft evening on Wednesday. We go to France On Thursday, so I better sort out some clothes to take.
Click to expand...

Just calm it..You have a lot to do, but don't wear yourself out doing it.... :hunf:


----------



## grandma susan

Morning Purple hahaha....I forgot to say that.


----------



## grandma susan

Girls, I'm going now. I'm going to pull the knitting out and get sorted to go up there. I'll be on later. Have a good day....


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Morning Purple hahaha....I forgot to say that.


That's probably cos you forgot who I was. Morning Susan, have missed chatting to you lot. But been just a bit busy over the weekend. All went well and the storage place is nearly full. Ginea pigs are now installed in their hutch on the patio. And a place seems to have been found for everything else! It's very quiet here at the moment just Mr P and me!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Middle of the heat is the wrong time to prune or plant, better to relax in the shade & do the work in the early morning, or late afternoon :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> True, but it will be evening by the time I get all the grass pulled! NOTE: I haven't moved yet. The car race was too good...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am so glad, did you get some knitting done, or was it even too exciting for that.
> 
> DD5has just left here to return to her home  And I have just finished rearranging the room, to a one person room - I think I should have waited a few days ..... :roll: :roll:
> 
> I am excited about tomorrow, but I am not telling why .... Until tomorrow afternoon/evening, my time :-D :-D :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :hunf: :hunf: not even a little hint? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hehehehe .... Maybe ...... I'm getting company ...... Hehehe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your daughters are visiting? I love guessy games hahaha
Click to expand...

No ...... DD5 came up on Friday & has just headed home again ... Hehehe


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Girls, I'm going now. I'm going to pull the knitting out and get sorted to go up there. I'll be on later. Have a good day....


Catch you later, enjoy S&B xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm off to get ready for hosp. Catch you later. Have a good evening Xiang. xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> I'm off to get ready for hosp. Catch you later. Have a good evening Xiang. xx


Ok, hope the MRI goes well

Susan ejoy S&B. I stopped going to quilting, cos I stopped enjoying it


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm up if not awake. S and b today. the weather is terrible. Cool,grey and pouring down. I think all of us have had enough now. Saxy's the only one who's hsving good weather in the UK. I'm all for us all holidaying at her house...who's with me???? OBTW good morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Will meet you there, when do I need to leave home to get there :XD: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a week come wednesday. My little treasure's here todazy and usually I help her but not today. I feel so tired and I need to put my knitting right before I go to the s and b..
Click to expand...

Ok, will see what I can do :XD: :XD:


----------



## pearlone

Judi, Smiley is coming for a visit is my guess. Am I close or not. Oh yes good morning ladies. Am up early, although I could have slept till 9 am today. Need to go to the lab this morning, so can't dawdle. I see GS is off to B&S today after her kniting gets sorted and Purple is going for her MRI. Judi is making us guess what is going on for her. I've put my guess in already.

Has been a hectic week last week and another is already under way. Tues is doc appt. for DH, doc appt me Wednesday, Thurs. Doggie spa for Daisy and DH another doc appt./ So far Friday is only free day we have, but it's early yet.

Hope everyone is doing well, with no unexpected boon doogles taking place.

Well I am going to shower and get ready to start my day and hopefully will be back a little later. Hugs to all. Purly


----------



## Xiang

We are getting torrential downpours & thunder & lightning - it sounds wonderful - my very limited garden is getting well watered ..... Hahahahahaha ..... I think we are going to need the Ark soon ...... Hahahaha


----------



## pearlone

Glad you are getting some water for your garden Judi. Purple must have blown some of the rain your way. that they have been having.lol


----------



## Xiang

pearlone said:


> Glad you are getting some water for your garden Judi. Purple must have blown some of the rain your way. that they have been having.lol


I think she did :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang

Well, it is now 10:40pm & I have early appts in the morning, so I am finishing my cup of tea & then will head off to bed - Link if you are on later, sorry I missed you - didn't get much sleep last night & now am hurting a bit :thumbdown:

Night all - I shall go to sleep, listening to the beautiful sound of rain on a tin roof - I love that sound :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from a grey, but at the moment dry Surrey. How is everyone today. xx
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Purple, we have had a bit of a wet day & night, but it is dry for now xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evening Xiang, Got up at 6.50 as gs came in to say goodmorning. So had a coffee and chat with the family before they headed off to school. Then went back to bed until 9. Now up properly and having breakfast. I'm having my mri scan at noon. And I must sort out the things I'm taking to the craft evening on Wednesday. We go to France On Thursday, so I better sort out some clothes to take.
Click to expand...

hope all goes well with scan xx


----------



## tammie52

well im back, gemma home yesterday, i stayed there all night with her to settle her in, not long home, brother takin over now she/sophie are goin to his house later to stay till fri, as theres a crowd of them off to spain. so i get to relax for 3 weeks, thanks all for the nice commements reff gemma, shes as good as can be for now, thats all i can say,she cnt take her new drug on holiday tho so doc,s said she can take it up till thurs night. i didnt know till last night from brother they had a hell of a time getting gemma insurance for holiday. there was bout 7 companys that would not take her cos of chrohns, which i think is out of order. brother put her on his insurance threw the bank. but was told if she needs hospital attention while there he will have to pay at least a grand up front, we told him if that happens to ring us and we will sort it out. dont ask me why there asking for that amount, its inbeleable to me .


----------



## tammie52

off to make cuppa looks like no one is here catch up later


----------



## Xiang

tammie52 said:


> off to make cuppa looks like no one is here catch up later


Hi Tammie, so glad that Gemma is doing ok for now, but i hope she stays well while on holiday. Seems I may have just missed you, but that's par for the course on here. I did go to bed, but can't sleep anyway - don't know why I bother sometimes :-( :roll:


----------



## grandma susan

Hi ammie,,,DHJ having row with the tax man....!!!!!! I'm so sick of this bloody house, I sometimes never want to come home..


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hi ammie,,,DHJ having row with the tax man....!!!!!! I'm so sick of this bloody house, I sometimes never want to come home..


Apart from that, how are you Susan


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from grey and showery Surrey. Had myt mri scan this morning, all went well. The went and bought up Sainsburys. Now going to sort out knitting for my 'expert' session on Wednesday. Spoke to the lady wo is running it and I think I may have got myself booked to be an embroidery 'expert' at another session!! How is everyone this afternoon. xxx


----------



## grandma susan

peed off and miserable...S and b was a waste of time and dH is getting nowhere with tax man...I'll be back later...I'm going to lamp some bugger.


----------



## PurpleFi

Just going to put the kettle on - anyone for coffee? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

I'll pop back later when I've sorted out some wool and needles and hung the washing out.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Just going to put the kettle on - anyone for coffee? xx


I think I might need one - Susan & I seem to be in similar moods :-(


----------



## SaxonLady

It doesn't look as if anyone is on ATM. It was odd yesterday. Just before Sea Sunday it rained, then while we were out in it the sun shone and summer paid a quick visit. Then, just as we finished the heavens opened. Rain, thunder and lightning. And they say the sun shines on the righteous!
I have to work out how to get pictures off my camera now. No-one else took any.
Today is overcast, but no rain yet. You'd all be welcome to visit for a holiday, but my place is a tip. We have a Travelodge, so we could all move in there for a few days. It overlooks the sea as well.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:57 am EDT and 23'C (73'F) and partly cloudy. We had rain on Sunday and the humidity is GONE. It's glorious out there. My hollyhocks are all crispy. I don't think I'm going to have flowers on them this season.
Before the rain I was willing to trade my family with anyone. The muggy weather was making them nasty and nobody could run away. But today is MUCH BETTER 
I'm on the 9-5 shift this week so I won't be able to get on early. Going to sit in the caf for the first hour so I don't get asked to do work that I won't get paid for.
Today everyone is in training except me, I'm manning the fort. I get my training at the end of the summer after all the vacations (at least that is what I've been told, we'll see)


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> It doesn't look as if anyone is on ATM. It was odd yesterday. Just before Sea Sunday it rained, then while we were out in it the sun shone and summer paid a quick visit. Then, just as we finished the heavens opened. Rain, thunder and lightning. And they say the sun shines on the righteous!
> I have to work out how to get pictures off my camera now. No-one else took any.
> Today is overcast, but no rain yet. You'd all be welcome to visit for a holiday, but my place is a tip. We have a Travelodge, so we could all move in there for a few days. It overlooks the sea as well.


Sounds like a wonderful getaway. 
Hi Saxy


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> It doesn't look as if anyone is on ATM. It was odd yesterday. Just before Sea Sunday it rained, then while we were out in it the sun shone and summer paid a quick visit. Then, just as we finished the heavens opened. Rain, thunder and lightning. And they say the sun shines on the righteous!
> I have to work out how to get pictures off my camera now. No-one else took any.
> Today is overcast, but no rain yet. You'd all be welcome to visit for a holiday, but my place is a tip. We have a Travelodge, so we could all move in there for a few days. It overlooks the sea as well.


That sounds cool hahahaah...next year????? OMG do we care about your house, Well I don't anyway. We love you not your house..


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:57 am EDT and 23'C (73'F) and partly cloudy. We had rain on Sunday and the humidity is GONE. It's glorious out there. My hollyhocks are all crispy. I don't think I'm going to have flowers on them this season.
> Before the rain I was willing to trade my family with anyone. The muggy weather was making them nasty and nobody could run away. But today is MUCH BETTER
> I'm on the 9-5 shift this week so I won't be able to get on early. Going to sit in the caf for the first hour so I don't get asked to do work that I won't get paid for.
> Today everyone is in training except me, I'm manning the fort. I get my training at the end of the summer after all the vacations (at least that is what I've been told, we'll see)


Stick to your guns Nitz...No pay..no work...... :thumbdown:


----------



## pearlone

Morning again. Is 77 degrees F and a lovely breeze is blowing. High humidity gone. Thank goodness. Just back from the lab. Need to do grocery shopping, but am going to take a little nap first. Got up early and really could have slept in today. Tomorrow is a really early day, as DH has first appt. with doctor. Sorry Judi and GS want to lamp somebody, but I understand. Sometimes your last nerve is been stomped on once too often. Hi Nitzi and Saxy. Hope to catch you all later.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:57 am EDT and 23'C (73'F) and partly cloudy. We had rain on Sunday and the humidity is GONE. It's glorious out there. My hollyhocks are all crispy. I don't think I'm going to have flowers on them this season.
> Before the rain I was willing to trade my family with anyone. The muggy weather was making them nasty and nobody could run away. But today is MUCH BETTER
> I'm on the 9-5 shift this week so I won't be able to get on early. Going to sit in the caf for the first hour so I don't get asked to do work that I won't get paid for.
> Today everyone is in training except me, I'm manning the fort. I get my training at the end of the summer after all the vacations (at least that is what I've been told, we'll see)
> 
> 
> 
> Stick to your guns Nitz...No pay..no work...... :thumbdown:
Click to expand...

Hi Susan, how are you doing today. Are the wellies permanently glued to your feet now?


----------



## nitz8catz

pearlone said:


> Morning again. Is 77 degrees F and a lovely breeze is blowing. High humidity gone. Thank goodness. Just back from the lab. Need to do grocery shopping, but am going to take a little nap first. Got up early and really could have slept in today. Tomorrow is a really early day, as DH has first appt. with doctor. Sorry Judi and GS want to lamp somebody, but I understand. Sometimes your last nerve is been stomped on once too often. Hi Nitzi and Saxy. Hope to catch you all later.


Have a good rest Pearlie, catch you later.


----------



## grandma susan

I'm going dancing tonight. A real bundle of joy I'll be....I don't really know what's the matter hahaha...All I know is I went out in a good mood and came back in a rotten one...Then the tax man brassed me off.....Beats me how some people get benefits up to the eyes and end up with more money than us, and we've worked all our lives and they still want more tax. Next door but ones lad who's 25ish never works. He says they've too many animals for him to look after, to go to work. and silly b*&^%%$ s$$%%^^& like dh and me who've worked all our lives end up keeping him..and his drugs and smokes.....Can you tell I'm $$%^&*(((&^$£££ cross? This always brings the worst out in me.


----------



## grandma susan

Hi Purley. You go and have a lie down if you're tired. How do you feel today? It's so cold here today, to think it's july.....


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I'm going dancing tonight. A real bundle of joy I'll be....I don't really know what's the matter hahaha...All I know is I went out in a good mood and came back in a rotten one...Then the tax man brassed me off.....Beats me how some people get benefits up to the eyes and end up with more money than us, and we've worked all our lives and they still want more tax. Next door but ones lad who's 25ish never works. He says they've too many animals for him to look after, to go to work. and silly b*&^%%$ s$$%%^^& like dh and me who've worked all our lives end up keeping him..and his drugs and smokes.....Can you tell I'm $$%^&*(((&^$£££ cross? This always brings the worst out in me.


I keep saying to myself "It'll even out in the end" At least I can hope so. 
I've worked since I was 10 (started out on the neighbour's farm) and I'm making really small plans for retirement 'cause I'm going to have to stretch what I have, and others I know have just breezed through life with whatever they wanted. 
If I think on it too much, I just get sad and angry, so I think of what I CAN do. And ignore whatever causes me grief. 
I know my attitude annoys some of my family, but it's all that I can do.
You have a wonderful family Susan, guinea pigs and all. Smile on that


----------



## grandma susan

I'm intermittant because I'm doing my tea....


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hi Purley. You go and have a lie down if you're tired. How do you feel today? It's so cold here today, to think it's july.....


An excuse to knit???


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look as if anyone is on ATM. It was odd yesterday. Just before Sea Sunday it rained, then while we were out in it the sun shone and summer paid a quick visit. Then, just as we finished the heavens opened. Rain, thunder and lightning. And they say the sun shines on the righteous!
> I have to work out how to get pictures off my camera now. No-one else took any.
> Today is overcast, but no rain yet. You'd all be welcome to visit for a holiday, but my place is a tip. We have a Travelodge, so we could all move in there for a few days. It overlooks the sea as well.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds cool hahahaah...next year????? OMG do we care about your house, Well I don't anyway. We love you not your house..
Click to expand...

Hi Nitzi, Hi GS. I hate my house. But any chance of a get-together is fine by me.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going dancing tonight. A real bundle of joy I'll be....I don't really know what's the matter hahaha...All I know is I went out in a good mood and came back in a rotten one...Then the tax man brassed me off.....Beats me how some people get benefits up to the eyes and end up with more money than us, and we've worked all our lives and they still want more tax. Next door but ones lad who's 25ish never works. He says they've too many animals for him to look after, to go to work. and silly b*&^%%$ s$$%%^^& like dh and me who've worked all our lives end up keeping him..and his drugs and smokes.....Can you tell I'm $$%^&*(((&^$£££ cross? This always brings the worst out in me.
> 
> 
> 
> I keep saying to myself "It'll even out in the end" At least I can hope so.
> I've worked since I was 10 (started out on the neighbour's farm) and I'm making really small plans for retirement 'cause I'm going to have to stretch what I have, and others I know have just breezed through life with whatever they wanted.
> If I think on it too much, I just get sad and angry, so I think of what I CAN do. And ignore whatever causes me grief.
> I know my attitude annoys some of my family, but it's all that I can do.
> You have a wonderful family Susan, guinea pigs and all. Smile on that
Click to expand...

Thankyou for that Nitz and putting thinks in perspective..Every now and then I need someone to shake me up from self pity and anger. I hate to see it on other folk so I'm not pleased when I feel that way.....you're right about the guinea pigs....I think one of the gerbils is going to the vets again. I don't think he'll come home this time. That's if he's still alive as I type...


----------



## SaxonLady

pearlone said:


> Morning again. Is 77 degrees F and a lovely breeze is blowing. High humidity gone. Thank goodness. Just back from the lab. Need to do grocery shopping, but am going to take a little nap first. Got up early and really could have slept in today. Tomorrow is a really early day, as DH has first appt. with doctor. Sorry Judi and GS want to lamp somebody, but I understand. Sometimes your last nerve is been stomped on once too often. Hi Nitzi and Saxy. Hope to catch you all later.


hope you're having a good nap


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look as if anyone is on ATM. It was odd yesterday. Just before Sea Sunday it rained, then while we were out in it the sun shone and summer paid a quick visit. Then, just as we finished the heavens opened. Rain, thunder and lightning. And they say the sun shines on the righteous!
> I have to work out how to get pictures off my camera now. No-one else took any.
> Today is overcast, but no rain yet. You'd all be welcome to visit for a holiday, but my place is a tip. We have a Travelodge, so we could all move in there for a few days. It overlooks the sea as well.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds cool hahahaah...next year????? OMG do we care about your house, Well I don't anyway. We love you not your house..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Nitzi, Hi GS. I hate my house. But any chance of a get-together is fine by me.
Click to expand...

mines a tip...why should we want to do housework if someone just wrecks it again? and as for the garages well, I'm not going there......the house will still be standing when we are gone...My epitaph WON'T read here lies Susan, her house was immaculate..No one could ever, ever say that....


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going dancing tonight. A real bundle of joy I'll be....I don't really know what's the matter hahaha...All I know is I went out in a good mood and came back in a rotten one...Then the tax man brassed me off.....Beats me how some people get benefits up to the eyes and end up with more money than us, and we've worked all our lives and they still want more tax. Next door but ones lad who's 25ish never works. He says they've too many animals for him to look after, to go to work. and silly b*&^%%$ s$$%%^^& like dh and me who've worked all our lives end up keeping him..and his drugs and smokes.....Can you tell I'm $$%^&*(((&^$£££ cross? This always brings the worst out in me.
> 
> 
> 
> I keep saying to myself "It'll even out in the end" At least I can hope so.
> I've worked since I was 10 (started out on the neighbour's farm) and I'm making really small plans for retirement 'cause I'm going to have to stretch what I have, and others I know have just breezed through life with whatever they wanted.
> If I think on it too much, I just get sad and angry, so I think of what I CAN do. And ignore whatever causes me grief.
> I know my attitude annoys some of my family, but it's all that I can do.
> You have a wonderful family Susan, guinea pigs and all. Smile on that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thankyou for that Nitz and putting thinks in perspective..Every now and then I need someone to shake me up from self pity and anger. I hate to see it on other folk so I'm not pleased when I feel that way.....you're right about the guinea pigs....I think one of the gerbils is going to the vets again. I don't think he'll come home this time. That's if he's still alive as I type...
Click to expand...

That's the one that had the bad ear last time, isn't it? Hope your grand has been prepared for the result of the vet visit. Sounds like the gerbil has been on borrowed time for a while.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I'm going dancing tonight. A real bundle of joy I'll be....I don't really know what's the matter hahaha...All I know is I went out in a good mood and came back in a rotten one...Then the tax man brassed me off.....Beats me how some people get benefits up to the eyes and end up with more money than us, and we've worked all our lives and they still want more tax. Next door but ones lad who's 25ish never works. He says they've too many animals for him to look after, to go to work. and silly b*&^%%$ s$$%%^^& like dh and me who've worked all our lives end up keeping him..and his drugs and smokes.....Can you tell I'm $$%^&*(((&^$£££ cross? This always brings the worst out in me.


don't think about it. I worked out a long time ago that people like that are never happy. They do actually feel guilty though they wouldn't admit it.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look as if anyone is on ATM. It was odd yesterday. Just before Sea Sunday it rained, then while we were out in it the sun shone and summer paid a quick visit. Then, just as we finished the heavens opened. Rain, thunder and lightning. And they say the sun shines on the righteous!
> I have to work out how to get pictures off my camera now. No-one else took any.
> Today is overcast, but no rain yet. You'd all be welcome to visit for a holiday, but my place is a tip. We have a Travelodge, so we could all move in there for a few days. It overlooks the sea as well.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds cool hahahaah...next year????? OMG do we care about your house, Well I don't anyway. We love you not your house..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Nitzi, Hi GS. I hate my house. But any chance of a get-together is fine by me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mines a tip...why should we want to do housework if someone just wrecks it again? and as for the garages well, I'm not going there......the house will still be standing when we are gone...My epitaph WON'T read here lies Susan, her house was immaculate..No one could ever, ever say that....
Click to expand...

My mum runs around the house with the vacuum cleaner whenever she gets upset. We have one of the best vacuumed houses ever  :roll:


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going dancing tonight. A real bundle of joy I'll be....I don't really know what's the matter hahaha...All I know is I went out in a good mood and came back in a rotten one...Then the tax man brassed me off.....Beats me how some people get benefits up to the eyes and end up with more money than us, and we've worked all our lives and they still want more tax. Next door but ones lad who's 25ish never works. He says they've too many animals for him to look after, to go to work. and silly b*&^%%$ s$$%%^^& like dh and me who've worked all our lives end up keeping him..and his drugs and smokes.....Can you tell I'm $$%^&*(((&^$£££ cross? This always brings the worst out in me.
> 
> 
> 
> I keep saying to myself "It'll even out in the end" At least I can hope so.
> I've worked since I was 10 (started out on the neighbour's farm) and I'm making really small plans for retirement 'cause I'm going to have to stretch what I have, and others I know have just breezed through life with whatever they wanted.
> If I think on it too much, I just get sad and angry, so I think of what I CAN do. And ignore whatever causes me grief.
> I know my attitude annoys some of my family, but it's all that I can do.
> You have a wonderful family Susan, guinea pigs and all. Smile on that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thankyou for that Nitz and putting thinks in perspective..Every now and then I need someone to shake me up from self pity and anger. I hate to see it on other folk so I'm not pleased when I feel that way.....you're right about the guinea pigs....I think one of the gerbils is going to the vets again. I don't think he'll come home this time. That's if he's still alive as I type...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the one that had the bad ear last time, isn't it? Hope your grand has been prepared for the result of the vet visit. Sounds like the gerbil has been on borrowed time for a while.
Click to expand...

It had a growth on it's tummy last year and it cost £100 to operate on it....Oh there'll be so many tears....If it's going to go I hope it does so before they leave it with me again....


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look as if anyone is on ATM. It was odd yesterday. Just before Sea Sunday it rained, then while we were out in it the sun shone and summer paid a quick visit. Then, just as we finished the heavens opened. Rain, thunder and lightning. And they say the sun shines on the righteous!
> I have to work out how to get pictures off my camera now. No-one else took any.
> Today is overcast, but no rain yet. You'd all be welcome to visit for a holiday, but my place is a tip. We have a Travelodge, so we could all move in there for a few days. It overlooks the sea as well.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds cool hahahaah...next year????? OMG do we care about your house, Well I don't anyway. We love you not your house..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Nitzi, Hi GS. I hate my house. But any chance of a get-together is fine by me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mines a tip...why should we want to do housework if someone just wrecks it again? and as for the garages well, I'm not going there......the house will still be standing when we are gone...My epitaph WON'T read here lies Susan, her house was immaculate..No one could ever, ever say that....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My mum runs around the house with the vacuum cleaner whenever she gets upset. We have one of the best vacuumed houses ever  :roll:
Click to expand...

Send her here Nitz. I'll upset her. :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

I'm just going to have my omelette...DH is cooking tonight.....bloody omelette....I hope the hens don't go on strike....


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I'm just going to have my omelette...DH is cooking tonight.....bloody omelette....I hope the hens don't go on strike....


my DH makes delicious cheese omelettes.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just going to have my omelette...DH is cooking tonight.....bloody omelette....I hope the hens don't go on strike....
> 
> 
> 
> my DH makes delicious cheese omelettes.
Click to expand...

I'd love a mushroom omelette.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon everyone I am having 5 minutes to myself before everyone comes in from school! How's you all doing.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just going to have my omelette...DH is cooking tonight.....bloody omelette....I hope the hens don't go on strike....
> 
> 
> 
> my DH makes delicious cheese omelettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love a mushroom omelette.
Click to expand...

I'd like one too but with out the eggs!!! :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

Hello Susan, Nitzi and Saxy. xxx


----------



## lifeline

Good afternoon. I won't ask how everyone is. Susan you sound like you need a break.


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Good afternoon. I won't ask how everyone is. Susan you sound like you need a break.


Afternoon Rebecca, How as your day? xx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just going to have my omelette...DH is cooking tonight.....bloody omelette....I hope the hens don't go on strike....
> 
> 
> 
> my DH makes delicious cheese omelettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love a mushroom omelette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like one too but with out the eggs!!! :roll:
Click to expand...

ha ha Fried mushrooms in mushroom gravy?


----------



## lifeline

PV you sound like you've had a quiet day. How did the scan go? 
Saxy you sound quite relaxed after being so busy.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> Hello Susan, Nitzi and Saxy. xxx


Hi Purple
How's your day?


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just going to have my omelette...DH is cooking tonight.....bloody omelette....I hope the hens don't go on strike....
> 
> 
> 
> my DH makes delicious cheese omelettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love a mushroom omelette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like one too but with out the eggs!!! :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ha ha Fried mushrooms in gravy?
Click to expand...

Or with pasta! xx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon. I won't ask how everyone is. Susan you sound like you need a break.
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon Rebecca, How as your day? xx
Click to expand...

I started the day feeling miserable. I thought I was having to work with my un-favourite person. Then discovered I was with someone else and my mood took a very sharp upward curve.


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> PV you sound like you've had a quiet day. How did the scan go?
> Saxy you sound quite relaxed after being so busy.


The scan was very noisy!! Did some shopping and washing and sorting out knitting. They'll all be home from school soon. Might need a glass of wine or three!!


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Susan, Nitzi and Saxy. xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Purple
> How's your day?
Click to expand...

It was fine thank you. How you doing? xx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just going to have my omelette...DH is cooking tonight.....bloody omelette....I hope the hens don't go on strike....
> 
> 
> 
> my DH makes delicious cheese omelettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love a mushroom omelette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like one too but with out the eggs!!! :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ha ha Fried mushrooms in gravy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or with pasta! xx
Click to expand...

Add some cheese and I'll join in  That sounds good too.


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon. I won't ask how everyone is. Susan you sound like you need a break.
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon Rebecca, How as your day? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I started the day feeling miserable. I thought I was having to work with my un-favourite person. Then discovered I was with someone else and my mood took a very sharp upward curve.
Click to expand...

That's good. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleV said:


> Hello Susan, Nitzi and Saxy. xxx


hi gorgeous girl


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> PV you sound like you've had a quiet day. How did the scan go?
> Saxy you sound quite relaxed after being so busy.
> 
> 
> 
> The scan was very noisy!! Did some shopping and washing and sorting out knitting. They'll all be home from school soon. Might need a glass of wine or three!!
Click to expand...

Start now, so you'll be prepared when they charge through the door.


----------



## grandma susan

My tea was nice...Glad you're back safe and sound from your scan. They are clostrphobic aren't they? (SP)


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> PV you sound like you've had a quiet day. How did the scan go?
> Saxy you sound quite relaxed after being so busy.


it's great


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Susan, Nitzi and Saxy. xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Purple
> How's your day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was fine thank you. How you doing? xx
Click to expand...

I was holding down the fort while everyone was upstairs training, but they're coming back now, so it must be lunchtime. They have potato and bacon soup in the cafeteria today.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just going to have my omelette...DH is cooking tonight.....bloody omelette....I hope the hens don't go on strike....
> 
> 
> 
> my DH makes delicious cheese omelettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love a mushroom omelette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like one too but with out the eggs!!! :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ha ha Fried mushrooms in gravy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or with pasta! xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Add some cheese and I'll join in  That sounds good too.
Click to expand...

Ok are you coming to me or shall I come to you? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> My tea was nice...Glad you're back safe and sound from your scan. They are clostrphobic aren't they? (SP)


Didn't mind it too much. I just couldn't get back up again afterwards!! But at least I didn't get cramp halfway through!


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just going to have my omelette...DH is cooking tonight.....bloody omelette....I hope the hens don't go on strike....
> 
> 
> 
> my DH makes delicious cheese omelettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love a mushroom omelette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like one too but with out the eggs!!! :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ha ha Fried mushrooms in gravy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or with pasta! xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Add some cheese and I'll join in  That sounds good too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok are you coming to me or shall I come to you? xx
Click to expand...

My mum's probably still vacuuming at home, so I'll come your way. I can help herd children


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Susan, Nitzi and Saxy. xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Purple
> How's your day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was fine thank you. How you doing? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was holding down the fort while everyone was upstairs training, but they're coming back now, so it must be lunchtime. They have potato and bacon soup in the cafeteria today.
Click to expand...

Enjoy your soup. I'll join you but without the bacon!!


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just going to have my omelette...DH is cooking tonight.....bloody omelette....I hope the hens don't go on strike....
> 
> 
> 
> my DH makes delicious cheese omelettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love a mushroom omelette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like one too but with out the eggs!!! :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ha ha Fried mushrooms in gravy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or with pasta! xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Add some cheese and I'll join in  That sounds good too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok are you coming to me or shall I come to you? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My mum's probably still vacuuming at home, so I'll come your way. I can help herd children
Click to expand...

They definitely need herding. I'll lay another place at the table, anyone else want to come?


----------



## nitz8catz

Signing off for lunch. I'll talk to whichever lovely ladies are still signed on this afternoon.


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon. I won't ask how everyone is. Susan you sound like you need a break.
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon Rebecca, How as your day? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I started the day feeling miserable. I thought I was having to work with my un-favourite person. Then discovered I was with someone else and my mood took a very sharp upward curve.
Click to expand...

and now you're with us.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Signing off for lunch. I'll talk to whichever lovely ladies are still signed on this afternoon.


Enjoy your lunch. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Susan, Nitzi and Saxy. xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Purple
> How's your day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was fine thank you. How you doing? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was holding down the fort while everyone was upstairs training, but they're coming back now, so it must be lunchtime. They have potato and bacon soup in the cafeteria today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Enjoy your soup. I'll join you but without the bacon!!
Click to expand...

How about some leek or onion in its place. Now I'm really getting hungrey.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon. I won't ask how everyone is. Susan you sound like you need a break.
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon Rebecca, How as your day? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I started the day feeling miserable. I thought I was having to work with my un-favourite person. Then discovered I was with someone else and my mood took a very sharp upward curve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and now you're with us.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just going to have my omelette...DH is cooking tonight.....bloody omelette....I hope the hens don't go on strike....
> 
> 
> 
> my DH makes delicious cheese omelettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love a mushroom omelette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like one too but with out the eggs!!! :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ha ha Fried mushrooms in gravy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or with pasta! xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Add some cheese and I'll join in  That sounds good too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok are you coming to me or shall I come to you? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My mum's probably still vacuuming at home, so I'll come your way. I can help herd children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They definitely need herding. I'll lay another place at the table, anyone else want to come?
Click to expand...

yes please....


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just going to have my omelette...DH is cooking tonight.....bloody omelette....I hope the hens don't go on strike....
> 
> 
> 
> my DH makes delicious cheese omelettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love a mushroom omelette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like one too but with out the eggs!!! :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ha ha Fried mushrooms in gravy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or with pasta! xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Add some cheese and I'll join in  That sounds good too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok are you coming to me or shall I come to you? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My mum's probably still vacuuming at home, so I'll come your way. I can help herd children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They definitely need herding. I'll lay another place at the table, anyone else want to come?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes please....
Click to expand...

and me please


----------



## lifeline

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon. I won't ask how everyone is. Susan you sound like you need a break.
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon Rebecca, How as your day? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I started the day feeling miserable. I thought I was having to work with my un-favourite person. Then discovered I was with someone else and my mood took a very sharp upward curve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and now you're with us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

It just gets better and better.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Susan, Nitzi and Saxy. xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Purple
> How's your day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was fine thank you. How you doing? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was holding down the fort while everyone was upstairs training, but they're coming back now, so it must be lunchtime. They have potato and bacon soup in the cafeteria today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Enjoy your soup. I'll join you but without the bacon!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about some leek or onion in its place. Now I'm really getting hungrey.
Click to expand...

I've got a great big, massive, ginormous bag of leeks in the freezer...Do you want some?


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Susan, Nitzi and Saxy. xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Purple
> How's your day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was fine thank you. How you doing? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was holding down the fort while everyone was upstairs training, but they're coming back now, so it must be lunchtime. They have potato and bacon soup in the cafeteria today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Enjoy your soup. I'll join you but without the bacon!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about some leek or onion in its place. Now I'm really getting hungrey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got a great big, massive, ginormous bag of leeks in the freezer...Do you want some?
Click to expand...

Well done. You managed to get them all sorted then.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Susan, Nitzi and Saxy. xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Purple
> How's your day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was fine thank you. How you doing? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was holding down the fort while everyone was upstairs training, but they're coming back now, so it must be lunchtime. They have potato and bacon soup in the cafeteria today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Enjoy your soup. I'll join you but without the bacon!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about some leek or onion in its place. Now I'm really getting hungrey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got a great big, massive, ginormous bag of leeks in the freezer...Do you want some?
Click to expand...

I love leeks. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Susan, Nitzi and Saxy. xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Purple
> How's your day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was fine thank you. How you doing? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was holding down the fort while everyone was upstairs training, but they're coming back now, so it must be lunchtime. They have potato and bacon soup in the cafeteria today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Enjoy your soup. I'll join you but without the bacon!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about some leek or onion in its place. Now I'm really getting hungrey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got a great big, massive, ginormous bag of leeks in the freezer...Do you want some?
Click to expand...

add some in, it's all sounding good.


----------



## PurpleFi

If I disappear suddenly it will be because the family have arrived and I will get involved in tea, homework etc etc. But I will pop back later when peace has returned.


----------



## lifeline

PurpleV said:


> If I disappear suddenly it will be because the family have arrived and I will get involved in tea, homework etc etc. But I will pop back later when peace has returned.


Enjoy your evening with the fmily.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> If I disappear suddenly it will be because the family have arrived and I will get involved in tea, homework etc etc. But I will pop back later when peace has returned.


You enjoy girl, be as intermittant as you want...


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I disappear suddenly it will be because the family have arrived and I will get involved in tea, homework etc etc. But I will pop back later when peace has returned.
> 
> 
> 
> You enjoy girl, be as intermittant as you want...
Click to expand...

Thank you. I've sorted my basket out for Wednesday even, it looks 'expert' even if I don't!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Kids here, I'm off bye xx


----------



## grandma susan

Bye Purple...


----------



## lifeline

PurpleV said:


> Kids here, I'm off bye xx


Bye.


----------



## lifeline

Well, I think I'm off. I will call in later. Soooo tired. Only 3 more get-ups. Looking forward to Fridy.


----------



## grandma susan

I'm away as well......I'll enjoy dancing because I'm not bothered on going.....


----------



## PurpleFi

Kids in bed. Knitting sorted. Wine drunk. Anybody here?


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm off to bed qs we'll probably have an early alarm grandson at the crack of dawn tomorrow. Night night everyone or good day or whatever. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## Dreamweaver

Seems everyone is off..... Probably just as well because I am in a mood myself. Darling brother has decided to come down Thurs. - He is just back from holiday in the Carribean.... He will not be happy till he gets banking changed the way he wants even though I'm the one that has to deal with it and I am not ready to change just now... I'm behind on mom's bills on purpose so that she will have to admit that she needs more help and puts me on the account and I have not scheduled a maid on purpose so that she will have to accept that no one will help if she doesn't clear the clutter. Of course, himself will show up and undo everything I'm working on and then run off leaving me to live with HIS set-ups..... I have something every day this week so can't drop everything and get the place ready for his visit. Mom has eye shot Wed.... and will have dental surgery the next Wed. I have to have scan late next week.... Can't get the two Dr.s coordinated after ALL DAY on phone.... Will give it another go tomorrow after I get caught up on my bills, yarn order, getting shopping done for girl's camp boxes..... Haven't planted flowers bought Sat. Feel like I'm worse on the meds. than before.... Basically not a good day. 

PV - so glad the MRI went well. I am getting better but so claustraphobic they have to give me drugs and I have to have eyes totally sealed and lots of air blowing...... I'm good on the PET scans now that I have a few tricks and OK on CT-scan.... Just wish they would include my head.....

Purly - sounds like we are both on the same schedule with nothing but Dr.s...... Hope you are feeling better soon.

GS - Love leeks.... Hate taxes..... Sounds like you may have to actually build an Ark for the animals.

Tammie - so glad Gemma is going to get to go on trip..... Fingers crossed that the new meds work out.... (insurance companies never want to cover people that really need it.....)Didn't know you needed insurance to travel over and above what you already have at home..... or is she without? Even so, didn't know you had to have it....

Londy..... Finally had a perfect game. 300. Will now delete before I get sucked in again........ 

Got to go get something to stop this cough.......Catch you all later....


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just going to have my omelette...DH is cooking tonight.....bloody omelette....I hope the hens don't go on strike....
> 
> 
> 
> my DH makes delicious cheese omelettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love a mushroom omelette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like one too but with out the eggs!!! :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ha ha Fried mushrooms in mushroom gravy?
Click to expand...

Toasted cheese & mushroom sandwich ...... Yum


----------



## Xiang

I am bored & tired ...... My visitor can't come, because of car troubles so I will just have to wait unti the car is fixed :-( :roll: 

Can't even Skype anyone, cos you are all still sleeping - oh we'll, will go & do some knitting 

Catch ya later xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey Surrey. Family have all gone off to school. I'm out to lunch with the coven today and then on school pick up. How is everyone today?


----------



## PurpleFi

Dreamweaver said:


> Seems everyone is off..... Probably just as well because I am in a mood myself. Darling brother has decided to come down Thurs. - He is just back from holiday in the Carribean.... He will not be happy till he gets banking changed the way he wants even though I'm the one that has to deal with it and I am not ready to change just now... I'm behind on mom's bills on purpose so that she will have to admit that she needs more help and puts me on the account and I have not scheduled a maid on purpose so that she will have to accept that no one will help if she doesn't clear the clutter. Of course, himself will show up and undo everything I'm working on and then run off leaving me to live with HIS set-ups..... I have something every day this week so can't drop everything and get the place ready for his visit. Mom has eye shot Wed.... and will have dental surgery the next Wed. I have to have scan late next week.... Can't get the two Dr.s coordinated after ALL DAY on phone.... Will give it another go tomorrow after I get caught up on my bills, yarn order, getting shopping done for girl's camp boxes..... Haven't planted flowers bought Sat. Feel like I'm worse on the meds. than before.... Basically not a good day.
> 
> PV - so glad the MRI went well. I am getting better but so claustraphobic they have to give me drugs and I have to have eyes totally sealed and lots of air blowing...... I'm good on the PET scans now that I have a few tricks and OK on CT-scan.... Just wish they would include my head.....
> 
> Purly - sounds like we are both on the same schedule with nothing but Dr.s...... Hope you are feeling better soon.
> 
> GS - Love leeks.... Hate taxes..... Sounds like you may have to actually build an Ark for the animals.
> 
> Tammie - so glad Gemma is going to get to go on trip..... Fingers crossed that the new meds work out.... (insurance companies never want to cover people that really need it.....)Didn't know you needed insurance to travel over and above what you already have at home..... or is she without? Even so, didn't know you had to have it....
> 
> Londy..... Finally had a perfect game. 300. Will now delete before I get sucked in again........
> 
> Got to go get something to stop this cough.......Catch you all later....


Hi Jynx, Hope your brother doesn't causw too much mayhem. Could you explain that as you are dealing with things that you need it left alone? I'm lucky the mri doesn't bother me, I just think of all the things I could be doing! Good luck with yours. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> I am bored & tired ...... My visitor can't come, because of car troubles so I will just have to wait unti the car is fixed :-( :roll:
> 
> Can't even Skype anyone, cos you are all still sleeping - oh we'll, will go & do some knitting
> 
> Catch ya later xoxo


Sorry your visitor couldn't come, but it gives you more knitting time. What are you doing at the moment - more dolls?


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am bored & tired ...... My visitor can't come, because of car troubles so I will just have to wait unti the car is fixed :-( :roll:
> 
> Can't even Skype anyone, cos you are all still sleeping - oh we'll, will go & do some knitting
> 
> Catch ya later xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry your visitor couldn't come, but it gives you more knitting time. What are you doing at the moment - more dolls?
Click to expand...

No, I am making hats for the GK's - dolls will start again soon :thumbup: 
Yes will give more knitting time, but was looking forward to spending time with little sis - the car was found to be in drastic need of repairs :-(


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am bored & tired ...... My visitor can't come, because of car troubles so I will just have to wait unti the car is fixed :-( :roll:
> 
> Can't even Skype anyone, cos you are all still sleeping - oh we'll, will go & do some knitting
> 
> Catch ya later xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry your visitor couldn't come, but it gives you more knitting time. What are you doing at the moment - more dolls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am making hats for the GK's - dolls will start again soon :thumbup:
> Yes will give more knitting time, but was looking forward to spending time with little sis - the car was found to be in drastic need of repairs :-(
Click to expand...

That's a shame. I'm trying to sort of what knitting I want to take to France. Was going to take Little Madams surprise jacket, but I've nearly finished it. Might do some more baby booties and socks.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am bored & tired ...... My visitor can't come, because of car troubles so I will just have to wait unti the car is fixed :-( :roll:
> 
> Can't even Skype anyone, cos you are all still sleeping - oh we'll, will go & do some knitting
> 
> Catch ya later xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry your visitor couldn't come, but it gives you more knitting time. What are you doing at the moment - more dolls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am making hats for the GK's - dolls will start again soon :thumbup:
> Yes will give more knitting time, but was looking forward to spending time with little sis - the car was found to be in drastic need of repairs :-(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a shame. I'm trying to sort of what knitting I want to take to France. Was going to take Little Madams surprise jacket, but I've nearly finished it. Might do some more baby booties and socks.
Click to expand...

I am trying to get some projects completed, before I begin another doll - otherwise the other things will get left on the back blocks?

Baby booties & socks will always come in handy, babies grow so quickly to, so you could make a range of sizes of each thing, if you have the time.

Think I might be in bed early tonight, I am already starting to get a bit twitchy in my leg muscles


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am bored & tired ...... My visitor can't come, because of car troubles so I will just have to wait unti the car is fixed :-( :roll:
> 
> Can't even Skype anyone, cos you are all still sleeping - oh we'll, will go & do some knitting
> 
> Catch ya later xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry your visitor couldn't come, but it gives you more knitting time. What are you doing at the moment - more dolls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am making hats for the GK's - dolls will start again soon :thumbup:
> Yes will give more knitting time, but was looking forward to spending time with little sis - the car was found to be in drastic need of repairs :-(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a shame. I'm trying to sort of what knitting I want to take to France. Was going to take Little Madams surprise jacket, but I've nearly finished it. Might do some more baby booties and socks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am trying to get some projects completed, before I begin another doll - otherwise the other things will get left on the back blocks?
> 
> Baby booties & socks will always come in handy, babies grow so quickly to, so you could make a range of sizes of each thing, if you have the time.
> 
> Think I might be in bed early tonight, I am already starting to get a bit twitchy in my leg muscles
Click to expand...

You are right about babies growing fast. I have already done three pairs in different sizes. I found a very nice boyish pattern, they look more like football boots! I'm off to have a shower and get dressed and then try and sort out what clothes I want to take to France. The weather there has been unsettled too, so it will be everything from suntops to wellies! Hope you have a good rest and maybe catch you later at some point. Love and hugs xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am bored & tired ...... My visitor can't come, because of car troubles so I will just have to wait unti the car is fixed :-( :roll:
> 
> Can't even Skype anyone, cos you are all still sleeping - oh we'll, will go & do some knitting
> 
> Catch ya later xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry your visitor couldn't come, but it gives you more knitting time. What are you doing at the moment - more dolls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am making hats for the GK's - dolls will start again soon :thumbup:
> Yes will give more knitting time, but was looking forward to spending time with little sis - the car was found to be in drastic need of repairs :-(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a shame. I'm trying to sort of what knitting I want to take to France. Was going to take Little Madams surprise jacket, but I've nearly finished it. Might do some more baby booties and socks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am trying to get some projects completed, before I begin another doll - otherwise the other things will get left on the back blocks?
> 
> Baby booties & socks will always come in handy, babies grow so quickly to, so you could make a range of sizes of each thing, if you have the time.
> 
> Think I might be in bed early tonight, I am already starting to get a bit twitchy in my leg muscles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right about babies growing fast. I have already done three pairs in different sizes. I found a very nice boyish pattern, they look more like football boots! I'm off to have a shower and get dressed and then try and sort out what clothes I want to take to France. The weather there has been unsettled too, so it will be everything from suntops to wellies! Hope you have a good rest and maybe catch you later at some point. Love and hugs xx
Click to expand...

Ok, have a wonderful time. I will be feeling much better when I get some decent sleep, again xxx


----------



## tammie52

Dreamweaver said:


> Seems everyone is off..... Probably just as well because I am in a mood myself. Darling brother has decided to come down Thurs. - He is just back from holiday in the Carribean.... He will not be happy till he gets banking changed the way he wants even though I'm the one that has to deal with it and I am not ready to change just now... I'm behind on mom's bills on purpose so that she will have to admit that she needs more help and puts me on the account and I have not scheduled a maid on purpose so that she will have to accept that no one will help if she doesn't clear the clutter. Of course, himself will show up and undo everything I'm working on and then run off leaving me to live with HIS set-ups..... I have something every day this week so can't drop everything and get the place ready for his visit. Mom has eye shot Wed.... and will have dental surgery the next Wed. I have to have scan late next week.... Can't get the two Dr.s coordinated after ALL DAY on phone.... Will give it another go tomorrow after I get caught up on my bills, yarn order, getting shopping done for girl's camp boxes..... Haven't planted flowers bought Sat. Feel like I'm worse on the meds. than before.... Basically not a good day.
> 
> PV - so glad the MRI went well. I am getting better but so claustraphobic they have to give me drugs and I have to have eyes totally sealed and lots of air blowing...... I'm good on the PET scans now that I have a few tricks and OK on CT-scan.... Just wish they would include my head.....
> 
> Purly - sounds like we are both on the same schedule with nothing but Dr.s...... Hope you are feeling better soon.
> 
> GS - Love leeks.... Hate taxes..... Sounds like you may have to actually build an Ark for the animals.
> 
> Tammie - so glad Gemma is going to get to go on trip..... Fingers crossed that the new meds work out.... (insurance companies never want to cover people that really need it.....)Didn't know you needed insurance to travel over and above what you already have at home..... or is she without? Even so, didn't know you had to have it....
> 
> Londy..... Finally had a perfect game. 300. Will now delete before I get sucked in again........
> 
> Got to go get something to stop this cough.......Catch you all later....


 i think its becos of the chrohns she needs the extra cover abroad. its just plain silly to me. but hey thats life, 
hope you can get your mum to come to your way of thinking i know its hard at times but hopefully you will get it sorted.


----------



## tammie52

morning all, its dry in belfast for a change, dont know how long for tho. hope all is well with every one, goin to get my hair cut today its all over the place, catch you all later if i get a chance. think older daughter and kids coming for dinner tonight, may make plenty our 4 yr old jess could eat like a grown man lol


----------



## Xiang

tammie52 said:


> morning all, its dry in belfast for a change, dont know how long for tho. hope all is well with every one, goin to get my hair cut today its all over the place, catch you all later if i get a chance. think older daughter and kids coming for dinner tonight, may make plenty our 4 yr old jess could eat like a grown man lol


Hehe .... I just got so sick of my hair, have had it cut right back to my summer cut ..... Now I it will be interesting to see if the little Poppet will recognise me :lol:


----------



## London Girl

Hi Judi! Sorry you are not getting your visitor, so annoying when you are all prepared. I too like my hair quite short, used to try and grow it when I was young but my b***h of a headmistress told me I didn't have the sort of hair that you grow long! :evil: !
I should have listened to you and left the stripey jacket alone! I was casting off for the second time, was at the last corner and puled about 6 stitches off the needl and because of the weight of this thing, they enravelled about 3 rows down, all through my previous decreases! :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: Can't face sorting it out at the moment but will do it before dark so |I can at least see what I'm doing! Might do a Tammie and throw it in the corner :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan

Morning or nearly afternoon. If we'd been going away we'd be off by now. As I look out my window (a touch of poeticness) it peeing down AGAIN. Flood alerts all over the place..This is so depressing this weather. How is everyone today? I've a couple of pages to catch up .


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Morning or nearly afternoon. If we'd been going away we'd be off by now. As I look out my window (a touch of poeticness) it peeing down AGAIN. Flood alerts all over the place..This is so depressing this weather. How is everyone today? I've a couple of pages to catch up .


Hi Susan, yeh, it's alternately peeing and not peeing here but i don't trust it for a second!! Can't seem to get myself off this thing and out of the chair this morning! Just had a video of the baby from New Zealand, she's making lots of happy noises now and lifting her head up really well!! Shame you didn't get away but as the man used to say, "You know it makes sense!"


----------



## grandma susan

Hi Londy. this is so depressing this weather. I love the sun an heat and I'm not getting any!!!! No sun and heat neither!. I'll go to the over 60's and get more depressed this afternoon....hahaha


----------



## grandma susan

I'm off to do some knitting. I'm a bit peed off with the small sleeves of the jacket thingy I'm doing but it'll be OK.


----------



## SaxonLady

Dreamweaver said:


> Seems everyone is off..... Probably just as well because I am in a mood myself. Darling brother has decided to come down Thurs. - He is just back from holiday in the Carribean.... He will not be happy till he gets banking changed the way he wants even though I'm the one that has to deal with it and I am not ready to change just now... I'm behind on mom's bills on purpose so that she will have to admit that she needs more help and puts me on the account and I have not scheduled a maid on purpose so that she will have to accept that no one will help if she doesn't clear the clutter. Of course, himself will show up and undo everything I'm working on and then run off leaving me to live with HIS set-ups..... I have something every day this week so can't drop everything and get the place ready for his visit. Mom has eye shot Wed.... and will have dental surgery the next Wed. I have to have scan late next week.... Can't get the two Dr.s coordinated after ALL DAY on phone.... Will give it another go tomorrow after I get caught up on my bills, yarn order, getting shopping done for girl's camp boxes..... Haven't planted flowers bought Sat. Feel like I'm worse on the meds. than before.... Basically not a good day.
> 
> PV - so glad the MRI went well. I am getting better but so claustraphobic they have to give me drugs and I have to have eyes totally sealed and lots of air blowing...... I'm good on the PET scans now that I have a few tricks and OK on CT-scan.... Just wish they would include my head.....
> 
> Purly - sounds like we are both on the same schedule with nothing but Dr.s...... Hope you are feeling better soon.
> 
> GS - Love leeks.... Hate taxes..... Sounds like you may have to actually build an Ark for the animals.
> 
> Tammie - so glad Gemma is going to get to go on trip..... Fingers crossed that the new meds work out.... (insurance companies never want to cover people that really need it.....)Didn't know you needed insurance to travel over and above what you already have at home..... or is she without? Even so, didn't know you had to have it....
> 
> Londy..... Finally had a perfect game. 300. Will now delete before I get sucked in again........
> 
> Got to go get something to stop this cough.......Catch you all later....


relatives who are only prepared to sit back and lecture on how you should be doing something they are not prepared to do themselves should be made to face a mirror and say 'I'm a lazy git and I don't know what I'm talking about' until they accept that as a fact. Ignore his advice. He presumably cannot force the changes he wants?Tell him it's your way or you can no longer bear the brunt .


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hi Judi! Sorry you are not getting your visitor, so annoying when you are all prepared. I too like my hair quite short, used to try and grow it when I was young but my b***h of a headmistress told me I didn't have the sort of hair that you grow long! :evil: !
> I should have listened to you and left the stripey jacket alone! I was casting off for the second time, was at the last corner and puled about 6 stitches off the needl and because of the weight of this thing, they enravelled about 3 rows down, all through my previous decreases! :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: Can't face sorting it out at the moment but will do it before dark so |I can at least see what I'm doing! Might do a Tammie and throw it in the corner :lol: :lol:


Aaww ..... That is so bad ..... I have just got to the crown of the Brioche Beret & it is giving me a little bit of curry. Had to undo a couple of rows, but am doing ok with it now.

Susan .. Sorry I missed you. Hope you are ok


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems everyone is off..... Probably just as well because I am in a mood myself. Darling brother has decided to come down Thurs. - He is just back from holiday in the Carribean.... He will not be happy till he gets banking changed the way he wants even though I'm the one that has to deal with it and I am not ready to change just now... I'm behind on mom's bills on purpose so that she will have to admit that she needs more help and puts me on the account and I have not scheduled a maid on purpose so that she will have to accept that no one will help if she doesn't clear the clutter. Of course, himself will show up and undo everything I'm working on and then run off leaving me to live with HIS set-ups..... I have something every day this week so can't drop everything and get the place ready for his visit. Mom has eye shot Wed.... and will have dental surgery the next Wed. I have to have scan late next week.... Can't get the two Dr.s coordinated after ALL DAY on phone.... Will give it another go tomorrow after I get caught up on my bills, yarn order, getting shopping done for girl's camp boxes..... Haven't planted flowers bought Sat. Feel like I'm worse on the meds. than before.... Basically not a good day.
> 
> PV - so glad the MRI went well. I am getting better but so claustraphobic they have to give me drugs and I have to have eyes totally sealed and lots of air blowing...... I'm good on the PET scans now that I have a few tricks and OK on CT-scan.... Just wish they would include my head.....
> 
> Purly - sounds like we are both on the same schedule with nothing but Dr.s...... Hope you are feeling better soon.
> 
> GS - Love leeks.... Hate taxes..... Sounds like you may have to actually build an Ark for the animals.
> 
> Tammie - so glad Gemma is going to get to go on trip..... Fingers crossed that the new meds work out.... (insurance companies never want to cover people that really need it.....)Didn't know you needed insurance to travel over and above what you already have at home..... or is she without? Even so, didn't know you had to have it....
> 
> Londy..... Finally had a perfect game. 300. Will now delete before I get sucked in again........
> 
> Got to go get something to stop this cough.......Catch you all later....
> 
> 
> 
> relatives who are only prepared to sit back and lecture on how you should be doing something they are not prepared to do themselves should be made to face a mirror and say 'I'm a lazy git and I don't know what I'm talking about' until they accept that as a fact. Ignore his advice. He presumably cannot force the changes he wants?Tell him it's your way or you can no longer bear the brunt .
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang

I don't think KP wants me on tonight - it keeps logging me out, so I am going to do some knitting - I'm not much company tonight anyway

Talk to you later xx


----------



## grandma susan

Jynx tell him to bog off.....How dare he dictate to you when you are working your socks off. Lamp him..


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> I don't think KP wants me on tonight - it keeps logging me out, so I am going to do some knitting - I'm not much company tonight anyway
> 
> Talk to you later xx


I was like you yesterday Judi...Sometimes you are just best on your own, then you can't upset anybody but yourself...That's what I think anyway.


----------



## pearlone

Morning everyone. The sun is shining and DH and I are getting ready to scurry out the door to his DR. appt. On for just a few minutes. I'm with you Jynx, all we do is go to doctors. Told hubby let's run away when when we are able and do something grand. I hurt in my joints this morning. My knees and hands just don't want to bend without pain.

Worked on my DD shawl yesterday evening and Oh I found 3 more skeins of the yarn I am using for her shawl, so I have plenty to finish it the way I want to.Was so woried I was running out. It is slow going though. Wish I could knit faster, but I am just happy to knit.

I need to go and get meds. taken so we can leave. Love to all and I'll try to be on later. Purly


----------



## grandma susan

Hi {Purly, I'm sending you warmth for your painful joints...don't you worry about how fast you knit. I'm doing a lace one for DIL and its dead slow stop...


----------



## shand

relatives who are only prepared to sit back and lecture on how you should be doing something they are not prepared to do themselves should be made to face a mirror and say 'I'm a lazy git and I don't know what I'm talking about' until they accept that as a fact. Ignore his advice. He presumably cannot force the changes he wants?Tell him it's your way or you can no longer bear the brunt .[/quote]

I agree, so many people like to give advice on what other people should. from there arm chair no less,


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:57 am EDT and 22'C (72'F) and beautiful outside.
I sat up in the cafeteria this morning crochetting a cotton slipper, but by the time I had it about 5 inches long, I realised that it would fit about a man's size 11 foot not mine, so I'm frogging and starting over again making it smaller.
Since everyone is offline at the moment, I'm going to read the back chatter.


----------



## grandma susan

I'm intermittant making tea.....Had a wonderful afternoon...My tables talked about nothing but dead people!!! I waon a large pakt of crisps, and some chocolate fingers oh and yes £1.....


----------



## pearlone

Hi again.
GS so glad you had stimulating conversations at your table. Happy that you won some prizes.

Hey Nitzi, how are you???Sorry your slipper was too large. Froggin what a joy.NOT! lol hope it goes better for you.

Londy loved the Vitamins you sent. So true my dear. I also keep my hair short. Can't stand my hair hanging limp down my neck, esp in the heat of summer. I wonder how many of us have short hair with summer upon us??Xiang has short hair also.

Purple glad things are going very well for you and family. Have you decided what to yake with you knitting wise??Are you taking a computer with you and how long are you staying???I am nosey huh??


----------



## nitz8catz

pearlone said:


> Hi again.
> GS so glad you had stimulating conversations at your table. Happy that you won some prizes.
> 
> Hey Nitzi, how are you???Sorry your slipper was too large. Froggin what a joy.NOT! lol hope it goes better for you.
> 
> Londy loved the Vitamins you sent. So true my dear. I also keep my hair short. Can't stand my hair hanging limp down my neck, esp in the heat of summer. I wonder how many of us have short hair with summer upon us??Xiang has short hair also.
> 
> Purple glad things are going very well for you and family. Have you decided what to yake with you knitting wise??Are you taking a computer with you and how long are you staying???I am nosey huh??


Hi Pearlie
Practice makes perfect, or at least one that fits my foot 
I'm backwards, I like mine (my hair) longer for the summer so I can put it in a ponytail. In the winter I can't stand it going inside my collar.


----------



## grandma susan

I've just had word that Mingle has died. Mingle is the poorly gerbil. Everyone is so sad. My poor Grandboys....


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I've just had word that Mingle has died. Mingle is the poorly gerbil. Everyone is so sad. My poor Grandboys....


Poor grandboys. Tell them to spoil the other ones that are left.


----------



## pearlone

Hey Jynx, I am in agreement with Saxy, Shand, Xiang and GS. Tell your brother to visit Mom, but you are her care taker and giver and you will do things in your way etc. in your own timeline. That takes brass balls to tell you what and how things are to be done. If he wants to take over and do all let him. You have so much on your plate now. Shame on him.


----------



## pearlone

Oh GS, tell the GSs I am sorry they have lost Mingle, but that he won't suffer anymore and he is happy with all the other little gerbils.


----------



## grandma susan

I'm having vanilla pudding that Linky and binky sent me..Oh it's gorgeous.


----------



## pearlone

Well, I will be back soon. Need to make a grocery list. Bye for now.


----------



## pearlone

Hi GS, is this the instant pudding or the one you cook??


----------



## nitz8catz

pearlone said:


> Well, I will be back soon. Need to make a grocery list. Bye for now.


Bye, talk to you later.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I'm having vanilla pudding that Linky and binky sent me..Oh it's gorgeous.


oh I love that stuff; they sent me some. Istill have one left. Might have it later.


----------



## grandma susan

It's just call Jello vanilla. It's a powder and you add cold milk, It's beautiful.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> It's just call Jello vanilla. It's a powder and you add cold milk, It's beautiful.


Do they not sell it in UK? Had WAY too much of it as a kid.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just call Jello vanilla. It's a powder and you add cold milk, It's beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Do they not sell it in UK? Had WAY too much of it as a kid.
Click to expand...

nothing quite like it.


----------



## binkbrice

Hello Everyone I am done with the blanket and here it is


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Hello Everyone I am done with the blanket and here it is


Hi Bink
The blanket looks wonderful. Very nicely done.


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone I am done with the blanket and here it is
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bink
> The blanket looks wonderful. Very nicely done.
Click to expand...

Thank you now I have to start a blue one it was so fun to make and really easy


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> I've just had word that Mingle has died. Mingle is the poorly gerbil. Everyone is so sad. My poor Grandboys....


I am so sorry to hear that they lost their little friend :-(


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm heading off for lunch. There's meetings after lunch so I have to hurry. Catch you later.


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> I'm heading off for lunch. There's meetings after lunch so I have to hurry. Catch you later.


Enjoy your lunch and I hope the meetings are not to boring :-D


----------



## grandma susan

I can't stand this no more. I've put the fire on and I've closed my window in the bedroom. I've got my pj's on and I'm going to knit. Just like a winter's night...I think we'll have a run out tomorrow. How are you all? Anybody there?


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> Hello Everyone I am done with the blanket and here it is


Binky the blanket is fantastic. It's so neat. Absolutely great. Well done. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I can't stand this no more. I've put the fire on and I've closed my window in the bedroom. I've got my pj's on and I'm going to knit. Just like a winter's night...I think we'll have a run out tomorrow. How are you all? Anybody there?


I've got sunshine and just right heat at the moment, but we're going back to melty on Friday.

Wanna switch?

At least with cold you can add on extra sweaters. No one wants to see what happens to me when I get hot and start peeling. (Remember, it's legal here in Canada, so long as I wear protective footwear  )


----------



## grandma susan

Do you mean you all go back to naturism????I'm just watching a program about an hotel that's a nudist one.Do you go skinny dipping? or have I got hold of the wrong end of the stick?


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Hello Everyone I am done with the blanket and here it is


Your blanket is beautiful.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Do you mean you all go back to naturism????I'm just watching a program about an hotel that's a nudist one.Do you go skinny dipping? or have I got hold of the wrong end of the stick?


I used to go 'au naturel' during the summer when we lived beside the lake. Have gone skinny dipping, way easier than cleaning sand and seaweed out of bathing suits.
Haven't done so since I put on weight. But, really, that shouldn't stop me. Our beaches have lots of folks that don't care.

:|


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stand this no more. I've put the fire on and I've closed my window in the bedroom. I've got my pj's on and I'm going to knit. Just like a winter's night...I think we'll have a run out tomorrow. How are you all? Anybody there?
> 
> 
> 
> I've got sunshine and just right heat at the moment, but we're going back to melty on Friday.
> 
> Wanna switch?
> 
> At least with cold you can add on extra sweaters. No one wants to see what happens to me when I get hot and start peeling. (Remember, it's legal here in Canada, so long as I wear protective footwear  )
Click to expand...

Yea that aint happening here legal or not ! HAHA ! I would rule a neighborhood of NONE because everyone would run away LOL  
Hiya Nitzi  
Hiya GSusan  
How is everyone ?


----------



## linkan

Oops ! Hiya Becca i didnt see ya there


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stand this no more. I've put the fire on and I've closed my window in the bedroom. I've got my pj's on and I'm going to knit. Just like a winter's night...I think we'll have a run out tomorrow. How are you all? Anybody there?
> 
> 
> 
> I've got sunshine and just right heat at the moment, but we're going back to melty on Friday.
> 
> Wanna switch?
> 
> At least with cold you can add on extra sweaters. No one wants to see what happens to me when I get hot and start peeling. (Remember, it's legal here in Canada, so long as I wear protective footwear  )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea that aint happening here legal or not ! HAHA ! I would rule a neighborhood of NONE because everyone would run away LOL
> Hiya Nitzi
> Hiya GSusan
> How is everyone ?
Click to expand...

Hi Link. You still have the heat down there?


----------



## nitz8catz

Hi Lifeline. Are you doing the countdown until school's out?


----------



## lifeline

GS so sorry to hear about the passing of Mingles. That is so sad


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean you all go back to naturism????I'm just watching a program about an hotel that's a nudist one.Do you go skinny dipping? or have I got hold of the wrong end of the stick?
> 
> 
> 
> I used to go 'au naturel' during the summer when we lived beside the lake. Have gone skinny dipping, way easier than cleaning sand and seaweed out of bathing suits.
> Haven't done so since I put on weight. But, really, that shouldn't stop me. Our beaches have lots of folks that don't care.
> 
> :|
Click to expand...

putting weight on shouldn't stop you. every flower in the garden is different. I don't think I would dare do it, but I don't mind that others do it...


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> Hi Lifeline. Are you doing the countdown until school's out?


I sure am. Two more get-ups hahahaha.


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> Oops ! Hiya Becca i didnt see ya there


No worries. I kind of sneeked in.


----------



## grandma susan

I was in tears last night talking to DH and he didn't die until today. I was concerned he was hurting. I'm hoping they don't get anothwr one until they come home from holidays..BUT mischief (the one that's still alive) might be lonely.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stand this no more. I've put the fire on and I've closed my window in the bedroom. I've got my pj's on and I'm going to knit. Just like a winter's night...I think we'll have a run out tomorrow. How are you all? Anybody there?
> 
> 
> 
> I've got sunshine and just right heat at the moment, but we're going back to melty on Friday.
> 
> Wanna switch?
> 
> At least with cold you can add on extra sweaters. No one wants to see what happens to me when I get hot and start peeling. (Remember, it's legal here in Canada, so long as I wear protective footwear  )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea that aint happening here legal or not ! HAHA ! I would rule a neighborhood of NONE because everyone would run away LOL
> Hiya Nitzi
> Hiya GSusan
> How is everyone ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Link. You still have the heat down there?
Click to expand...

We arent in the triple digits anymore thank goodness !! 
But now i finally have a/c in a car .. well SUV , truck whatever you want to call it   
:thumbup: I finally got my trailblazer yesterday , its a 2004 but it is Beautiful to me


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> I was in tears last night talking to DH and he didn't die until today. I was concerned he was hurting. I'm hoping they don't get anothwr one until they come home from holidays..BUT mischief (the one that's still alive) might be lonely.


Oh what a shme. Which ever way they do it won't be good- Get another now, you have the extra when they go away, get another after their hols nd Mischief is lonely. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> I was in tears last night talking to DH and he didn't die until today. I was concerned he was hurting. I'm hoping they don't get anothwr one until they come home from holidays..BUT mischief (the one that's still alive) might be lonely.


Aww , im sorry  
by mischief are you meaning your planning to get the other one some company ? You sneaky you  
Thats so sad though , I understand the tears though , i still cry over my lil Lana .. I still miss him


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stand this no more. I've put the fire on and I've closed my window in the bedroom. I've got my pj's on and I'm going to knit. Just like a winter's night...I think we'll have a run out tomorrow. How are you all? Anybody there?
> 
> 
> 
> I've got sunshine and just right heat at the moment, but we're going back to melty on Friday.
> 
> Wanna switch?
> 
> At least with cold you can add on extra sweaters. No one wants to see what happens to me when I get hot and start peeling. (Remember, it's legal here in Canada, so long as I wear protective footwear  )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea that aint happening here legal or not ! HAHA ! I would rule a neighborhood of NONE because everyone would run away LOL
> Hiya Nitzi
> Hiya GSusan
> How is everyone ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Link. You still have the heat down there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We arent in the triple digits anymore thank goodness !!
> But now i finally have a/c in a car .. well SUV , truck whatever you want to call it
> :thumbup: I finally got my trailblazer yesterday , its a 2004 but it is Beautiful to me
Click to expand...

well done you. Is a trail blazer a vehicle?


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was in tears last night talking to DH and he didn't die until today. I was concerned he was hurting. I'm hoping they don't get anothwr one until they come home from holidays..BUT mischief (the one that's still alive) might be lonely.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww , im sorry
> by mischief are you meaning your planning to get the other one some company ? You sneaky you
> Thats so sad though , I understand the tears though , i still cry over my lil Lana .. I still miss him
Click to expand...

Mischief is the name of the remasining gerbil...


----------



## lifeline

We had school trip today to Hever castle. Lots of fun, but it rained a lot. And now very tired. Lots of children slept on the way back to school.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stand this no more. I've put the fire on and I've closed my window in the bedroom. I've got my pj's on and I'm going to knit. Just like a winter's night...I think we'll have a run out tomorrow. How are you all? Anybody there?
> 
> 
> 
> I've got sunshine and just right heat at the moment, but we're going back to melty on Friday.
> 
> Wanna switch?
> 
> At least with cold you can add on extra sweaters. No one wants to see what happens to me when I get hot and start peeling. (Remember, it's legal here in Canada, so long as I wear protective footwear  )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea that aint happening here legal or not ! HAHA ! I would rule a neighborhood of NONE because everyone would run away LOL
> Hiya Nitzi
> Hiya GSusan
> How is everyone ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Link. You still have the heat down there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We arent in the triple digits anymore thank goodness !!
> But now i finally have a/c in a car .. well SUV , truck whatever you want to call it
> :thumbup: I finally got my trailblazer yesterday , its a 2004 but it is Beautiful to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well done you. Is a trail blazer a vehicle?
Click to expand...

Its like a truck , sports utility vehicle .. I will post a pic when i can .. i would have to download one first because i only have one from my phone lol ..


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was in tears last night talking to DH and he didn't die until today. I was concerned he was hurting. I'm hoping they don't get anothwr one until they come home from holidays..BUT mischief (the one that's still alive) might be lonely.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww , im sorry
> by mischief are you meaning your planning to get the other one some company ? You sneaky you
> Thats so sad though , I understand the tears though , i still cry over my lil Lana .. I still miss him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mischief is the name of the remasining gerbil...
Click to expand...

See how fried my brain is !! I should know that already !! :|


----------



## grandma susan

Linky it's greast that you have a new vehicle...I'm so happy for you now.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> We had school trip today to Hever castle. Lots of fun, but it rained a lot. And now very tired. Lots of children slept on the way back to school.


They're little angels when they're sleeping


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stand this no more. I've put the fire on and I've closed my window in the bedroom. I've got my pj's on and I'm going to knit. Just like a winter's night...I think we'll have a run out tomorrow. How are you all? Anybody there?
> 
> 
> 
> I've got sunshine and just right heat at the moment, but we're going back to melty on Friday.
> 
> Wanna switch?
> 
> At least with cold you can add on extra sweaters. No one wants to see what happens to me when I get hot and start peeling. (Remember, it's legal here in Canada, so long as I wear protective footwear  )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea that aint happening here legal or not ! HAHA ! I would rule a neighborhood of NONE because everyone would run away LOL
> Hiya Nitzi
> Hiya GSusan
> How is everyone ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Link. You still have the heat down there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We arent in the triple digits anymore thank goodness !!
> But now i finally have a/c in a car .. well SUV , truck whatever you want to call it
> :thumbup: I finally got my trailblazer yesterday , its a 2004 but it is Beautiful to me
Click to expand...

Congratulations. My mum always calls her SUV a truck. They're high enough.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Linky it's greast that you have a new vehicle...I'm so happy for you now.


Thanks .. I am trying to load the pic its not a very good picture of it , but lets see .... give me a sec lol ...


----------



## linkan

Okay let me try again ...


----------



## grandma susan

Linky its fantastic... is that you beside it? I've just shown DH....


----------



## grandma susan

I'm so happy that you have come out on top that I'm not bothered about this rotten weather anymore. You are more important....Didn't I tell you once that your boat would come in???


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Okay let me try again ...


I like silver, same colour as my car. 
Does it have power everything?


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had school trip today to Hever castle. Lots of fun, but it rained a lot. And now very tired. Lots of children slept on the way back to school.
> 
> 
> 
> They're little angels when they're sleeping
Click to expand...

You're right. It was amazingly quiet on the way back.

One of the funny things on the trip. One of the boys suggested I could be Queen Elizabeth and they could be my knights and then I could send them out to battle.
(I've been a long time writing this. I took a phone call)


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> I'm so happy that you have come out on top that I'm not bothered about this rotten weather anymore. You are more important....Didn't I tell you once that your boat would come in???


Yes you did , and i have been working my tushy off trying to make things better for all the people who helped me get by  (binky)  
Thanks for that , your happiness is enough for me  
Now if only i could just take a road trip and come see ya LOL !!:|
Yea .. thats me standing behind it , watching the guy put the temporary paper tag on it ..


----------



## binkbrice

Hello Everyone!

under the weather just a bit but it is still a good day


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> Okay let me try again ...


Looks good :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so happy that you have come out on top that I'm not bothered about this rotten weather anymore. You are more important....Didn't I tell you once that your boat would come in???
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you did , and i have been working my tushy off trying to make things better for all the people who helped me get by  (binky)
> Thanks for that , your happiness is enough for me
> Now if only i could just take a road trip and come see ya LOL !!:|
> Yea .. thats me standing behind it , watching the guy put the temporary paper tag on it ..
Click to expand...

Well said you i shoulda let you write my essay yesterday  :roll:

I just checked on a certain package and it should arrive tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so happy that you have come out on top that I'm not bothered about this rotten weather anymore. You are more important....Didn't I tell you once that your boat would come in???
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you did , and i have been working my tushy off trying to make things better for all the people who helped me get by  (binky)
> Thanks for that , your happiness is enough for me
> Now if only i could just take a road trip and come see ya LOL !!:|
> Yea .. thats me standing behind it , watching the guy put the temporary paper tag on it ..
Click to expand...

OOOOOOOOO it's exciting isn't it? I didn't feel like that this time, I'm a bit afraid of it because it all but flies the atlantic and I can't cope with that. But DH loved it so much, how could I say no eh? I get what I want. We used to have a sedona and it was big and we called it a truck, like DIL's. The boys used to call it Grandma's bus....I mis the height in this car.


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> under the weather just a bit but it is still a good day


Sorry to hear that, lets hope we can cheer you up.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay let me try again ...
> 
> 
> 
> I like silver, same colour as my car.
> Does it have power everything?
Click to expand...

I like the silver too  It seem most of the cars i have had are always silver , it just kinda works out that way haha

and YES power everything AND it all works HAHA  Thats a real bonus for me there teeheehee , DH has been really sweet about it , he keeps saying how happy he is that i have something nicer to drive for a change ... you should of seen the "other" car HAHA .. we just call it the gray car and it is beat up and roooough LOL .. but a gem to get us from A to B


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> under the weather just a bit but it is still a good day


You 'd be under the weather here today too. bloody drizzle, drizzle drizzle......Just you rest up a while. Purley and me are the same today. Judi wasn't too clever either... :| and my grandgerbil has died...


----------



## linkan

Hiya Binky Poo  

Did you take something for your ickyness yet ? 
Are you feeling any better at all ? 

And when is a certain package going to arrive LOL ?


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone!
> 
> under the weather just a bit but it is still a good day
> 
> 
> 
> You 'd be under the weather here today too. bloody drizzle, drizzle drizzle......Just you rest up a while. Purley and me are the same today. Judi wasn't too clever either... :| and my grandgerbil has died...
Click to expand...

We would be happy with a little drizzle let me tell ya , everything is so dry there have been a few fires here and there :| and the heat just sucks the air right outta ya ... 
BUT ... it is getting better we had rain for a few minutes yesterday haha and it helped some 

Lisa ... yes , you should have let me take your test , i have already taken it , three times i think LOL


----------



## linkan

GSusan ... i am so slow that i just got your ecards from the 4th of July .. Sooo pretty thank you  

brb "loo" break


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Hiya Binky Poo
> 
> Did you take something for your ickyness yet ?
> Are you feeling any better at all ?
> 
> And when is a certain package going to arrive LOL ?


tomorrow knit picks :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone!
> 
> under the weather just a bit but it is still a good day
> 
> 
> 
> You 'd be under the weather here today too. bloody drizzle, drizzle drizzle......Just you rest up a while. Purley and me are the same today. Judi wasn't too clever either... :| and my grandgerbil has died...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We would be happy with a little drizzle let me tell ya , everything is so dry there have been a few fires here and there :| and the heat just sucks the air right outta ya ...
> BUT ... it is getting better we had rain for a few minutes yesterday haha and it helped some
> 
> Lisa ... yes , you should have let me take your test , i have already taken it , three times i think LOL
Click to expand...

He still said I passed...hehehe yeah right


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone!
> 
> under the weather just a bit but it is still a good day
> 
> 
> 
> You 'd be under the weather here today too. bloody drizzle, drizzle drizzle......Just you rest up a while. Purley and me are the same today. Judi wasn't too clever either... :| and my grandgerbil has died...
Click to expand...

I probably would feel better this darn weather is still keeping us couped up and I hate it

I am sorry for them losing their little friend :-(


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone!
> 
> under the weather just a bit but it is still a good day
> 
> 
> 
> You 'd be under the weather here today too. bloody drizzle, drizzle drizzle......Just you rest up a while. Purley and me are the same today. Judi wasn't too clever either... :| and my grandgerbil has died...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I probably would feel better this darn weather is still keeping us couped up and I hate it
> 
> I am sorry for them losing their little friend :-(
Click to expand...

Do you have a mall you can go to? They open the mall up at 6 am so people can go for a walk around and around in air conditioning/heating. It's great exercise. You dont' feel so caged up then. The stores aren't open yet, but the bathrooms are.


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya Binky Poo
> 
> Did you take something for your ickyness yet ?
> Are you feeling any better at all ?
> 
> And when is a certain package going to arrive LOL ?
> 
> 
> 
> tomorrow knit picks :thumbup:
Click to expand...

woot woot!!


----------



## binkbrice

I got my new books today am super excited one is on tunisian crochet and has a really lovely entrelac shawl pattern that I will be making for myself and I have just the yarn for it too!


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I got my new books today am super excited one is on tunisian crochet and has a really lovely entrelac shawl pattern that I will be making for myself and I have just the yarn for it too!


I found an old tunisian hook yesterday at the bottom of my bag. I have to give it a try again.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone!
> 
> under the weather just a bit but it is still a good day
> 
> 
> 
> You 'd be under the weather here today too. bloody drizzle, drizzle drizzle......Just you rest up a while. Purley and me are the same today. Judi wasn't too clever either... :| and my grandgerbil has died...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I probably would feel better this darn weather is still keeping us couped up and I hate it
> 
> I am sorry for them losing their little friend :-(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a mall you can go to? They open the mall up at 6 am so people can go for a walk around and around in air conditioning/heating. It's great exercise. You dont' feel so caged up then. The stores aren't open yet, but the bathrooms are.
Click to expand...

we do but she has an ear infection or something , giving her grief  
Go outside for a little bit , the vitamin D will do you some good , its better than a heating pad :|


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone!
> 
> under the weather just a bit but it is still a good day
> 
> 
> 
> You 'd be under the weather here today too. bloody drizzle, drizzle drizzle......Just you rest up a while. Purley and me are the same today. Judi wasn't too clever either... :| and my grandgerbil has died...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I probably would feel better this darn weather is still keeping us couped up and I hate it
> 
> I am sorry for them losing their little friend :-(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a mall you can go to? They open the mall up at 6 am so people can go for a walk around and around in air conditioning/heating. It's great exercise. You dont' feel so caged up then. The stores aren't open yet, but the bathrooms are.
Click to expand...

That's a clever idea.


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone!
> 
> under the weather just a bit but it is still a good day
> 
> 
> 
> You 'd be under the weather here today too. bloody drizzle, drizzle drizzle......Just you rest up a while. Purley and me are the same today. Judi wasn't too clever either... :| and my grandgerbil has died...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I probably would feel better this darn weather is still keeping us couped up and I hate it
> 
> I am sorry for them losing their little friend :-(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a mall you can go to? They open the mall up at 6 am so people can go for a walk around and around in air conditioning/heating. It's great exercise. You dont' feel so caged up then. The stores aren't open yet, but the bathrooms are.
Click to expand...

Yeah but it is about 20 miles from here but I just might start doing that to get me and the kids outta the house for awhile


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya Binky Poo
> 
> Did you take something for your ickyness yet ?
> Are you feeling any better at all ?
> 
> And when is a certain package going to arrive LOL ?
> 
> 
> 
> tomorrow knit picks :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> woot woot!!
Click to expand...

I second that woot woot can't wait :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my new books today am super excited one is on tunisian crochet and has a really lovely entrelac shawl pattern that I will be making for myself and I have just the yarn for it too!
> 
> 
> 
> I found an old tunisian hook yesterday at the bottom of my bag. I have to give it a try again.
Click to expand...

It hurt the last time i tried it .. But i do want to finish a crochet blankie i started for dd2


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya Binky Poo
> 
> Did you take something for your ickyness yet ?
> Are you feeling any better at all ?
> 
> And when is a certain package going to arrive LOL ?
> 
> 
> 
> tomorrow knit picks :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> woot woot!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I second that woot woot can't wait :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Harmony needles yup yup


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my new books today am super excited one is on tunisian crochet and has a really lovely entrelac shawl pattern that I will be making for myself and I have just the yarn for it too!
> 
> 
> 
> I found an old tunisian hook yesterday at the bottom of my bag. I have to give it a try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It hurt the last time i tried it .. But i do want to finish a crochet blankie i started for dd2
Click to expand...

I don't understand how it hurt, unless we really do use differnt muscles for crochet than knitting


----------



## linkan

and i see pudding in someone's future LOL


----------



## grandma susan

Girls I'm going up to my TV now...Ill see you all tomorrow... xxxx


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my new books today am super excited one is on tunisian crochet and has a really lovely entrelac shawl pattern that I will be making for myself and I have just the yarn for it too!
> 
> 
> 
> I found an old tunisian hook yesterday at the bottom of my bag. I have to give it a try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It hurt the last time i tried it .. But i do want to finish a crochet blankie i started for dd2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand how it hurt, unless we really do use differnt muscles for crochet than knitting
Click to expand...

and my arm will only move in a certain direction :| and limited at that


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my new books today am super excited one is on tunisian crochet and has a really lovely entrelac shawl pattern that I will be making for myself and I have just the yarn for it too!
> 
> 
> 
> I found an old tunisian hook yesterday at the bottom of my bag. I have to give it a try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It hurt the last time i tried it .. But i do want to finish a crochet blankie i started for dd2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand how it hurt, unless we really do use differnt muscles for crochet than knitting
Click to expand...

Most definitely can agree with that. Knitting, both hands, no paink, throwing or continental. Crochet, with hook in right hand, thumb in pain and seizes up. Crochet, with hook in left hand, no problems, I can crochet (Thanks again for the links, Linky)


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Girls I'm going up to my TV now...Ill see you all tomorrow... xxxx


Love you , have a good night , tell DH hello from me  
Tell the Fam i am so sorry for the loss of their little buddy 

((hugs)) XOXO


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Girls I'm going up to my TV now...Ill see you all tomorrow... xxxx


Night Susan. Snuggle under the blankets.


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Girls I'm going up to my TV now...Ill see you all tomorrow... xxxx


Enjoy your evening. See you tomorrow.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my new books today am super excited one is on tunisian crochet and has a really lovely entrelac shawl pattern that I will be making for myself and I have just the yarn for it too!
> 
> 
> 
> I found an old tunisian hook yesterday at the bottom of my bag. I have to give it a try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It hurt the last time i tried it .. But i do want to finish a crochet blankie i started for dd2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand how it hurt, unless we really do use differnt muscles for crochet than knitting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most definitely can agree with that. Knitting, both hands, no paink, throwing or continental. Crochet, with hook in right hand, thumb in pain and seizes up. Crochet, with hook in left hand, no problems, I can crochet (Thanks again for the links, Linky)
Click to expand...

It was simply luck that found you  But i am glad that you get to do what you love again  Maybe i need to learn left handed crochet myself ........ hmmm ....


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my new books today am super excited one is on tunisian crochet and has a really lovely entrelac shawl pattern that I will be making for myself and I have just the yarn for it too!
> 
> 
> 
> I found an old tunisian hook yesterday at the bottom of my bag. I have to give it a try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It hurt the last time i tried it .. But i do want to finish a crochet blankie i started for dd2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand how it hurt, unless we really do use differnt muscles for crochet than knitting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most definitely can agree with that. Knitting, both hands, no paink, throwing or continental. Crochet, with hook in right hand, thumb in pain and seizes up. Crochet, with hook in left hand, no problems, I can crochet (Thanks again for the links, Linky)
Click to expand...

You know I didn't think that I was all that fond of the crochet but the other day I was working on another of the gloves that I have made sooo many of and had one of those appifany thingys that I really do like it just need a different pattern to work on


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> Girls I'm going up to my TV now...Ill see you all tomorrow... xxxx


Good Night Grandma Susan enjoyed talking to you!!!!


----------



## linkan

I think i will go too , I am working on a new type of hat and it is sooo cute  
And i still have to empty the towers by the closet , which means i need to run to walmart ... dd's BF was gonna go but he didnt feel good so he went home :| 
Means i have to wait around for ds to be ready to go ..LOL 

Hugs to everyone !!!  
XOXO


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my new books today am super excited one is on tunisian crochet and has a really lovely entrelac shawl pattern that I will be making for myself and I have just the yarn for it too!
> 
> 
> 
> I found an old tunisian hook yesterday at the bottom of my bag. I have to give it a try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It hurt the last time i tried it .. But i do want to finish a crochet blankie i started for dd2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand how it hurt, unless we really do use differnt muscles for crochet than knitting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most definitely can agree with that. Knitting, both hands, no paink, throwing or continental. Crochet, with hook in right hand, thumb in pain and seizes up. Crochet, with hook in left hand, no problems, I can crochet (Thanks again for the links, Linky)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was simply luck that found you  But i am glad that you get to do what you love again  Maybe i need to learn left handed crochet myself ........ hmmm ....
Click to expand...

did a light bulb just hit you in the face........


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my new books today am super excited one is on tunisian crochet and has a really lovely entrelac shawl pattern that I will be making for myself and I have just the yarn for it too!
> 
> 
> 
> I found an old tunisian hook yesterday at the bottom of my bag. I have to give it a try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It hurt the last time i tried it .. But i do want to finish a crochet blankie i started for dd2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand how it hurt, unless we really do use differnt muscles for crochet than knitting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most definitely can agree with that. Knitting, both hands, no paink, throwing or continental. Crochet, with hook in right hand, thumb in pain and seizes up. Crochet, with hook in left hand, no problems, I can crochet (Thanks again for the links, Linky)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know I didn't think that I was all that fond of the crochet but the other day I was working on another of the gloves that I have made sooo many of and had one of those appifany thingys that I really do like it just need a different pattern to work on
Click to expand...

Have you tried 
http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/directory/mittens_gloves.php


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my new books today am super excited one is on tunisian crochet and has a really lovely entrelac shawl pattern that I will be making for myself and I have just the yarn for it too!
> 
> 
> 
> I found an old tunisian hook yesterday at the bottom of my bag. I have to give it a try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It hurt the last time i tried it .. But i do want to finish a crochet blankie i started for dd2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand how it hurt, unless we really do use differnt muscles for crochet than knitting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most definitely can agree with that. Knitting, both hands, no paink, throwing or continental. Crochet, with hook in right hand, thumb in pain and seizes up. Crochet, with hook in left hand, no problems, I can crochet (Thanks again for the links, Linky)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know I didn't think that I was all that fond of the crochet but the other day I was working on another of the gloves that I have made sooo many of and had one of those appifany thingys that I really do like it just need a different pattern to work on
Click to expand...

I still love it , it is what we started out doing ... it is still relaxing and all that , i just cant do the bigger tunisian hook without the pain ... dunno , maybe it would be a lil better now .... 
I keep thinking i am forgetting to tell you something Lisa .... Its driving me crazy ... i will call ya when i figure it out


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my new books today am super excited one is on tunisian crochet and has a really lovely entrelac shawl pattern that I will be making for myself and I have just the yarn for it too!
> 
> 
> 
> I found an old tunisian hook yesterday at the bottom of my bag. I have to give it a try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It hurt the last time i tried it .. But i do want to finish a crochet blankie i started for dd2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand how it hurt, unless we really do use differnt muscles for crochet than knitting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most definitely can agree with that. Knitting, both hands, no paink, throwing or continental. Crochet, with hook in right hand, thumb in pain and seizes up. Crochet, with hook in left hand, no problems, I can crochet (Thanks again for the links, Linky)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was simply luck that found you  But i am glad that you get to do what you love again  Maybe i need to learn left handed crochet myself ........ hmmm ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did a light bulb just hit you in the face........
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my new books today am super excited one is on tunisian crochet and has a really lovely entrelac shawl pattern that I will be making for myself and I have just the yarn for it too!
> 
> 
> 
> I found an old tunisian hook yesterday at the bottom of my bag. I have to give it a try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It hurt the last time i tried it .. But i do want to finish a crochet blankie i started for dd2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand how it hurt, unless we really do use differnt muscles for crochet than knitting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most definitely can agree with that. Knitting, both hands, no paink, throwing or continental. Crochet, with hook in right hand, thumb in pain and seizes up. Crochet, with hook in left hand, no problems, I can crochet (Thanks again for the links, Linky)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was simply luck that found you  But i am glad that you get to do what you love again  Maybe i need to learn left handed crochet myself ........ hmmm ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did a light bulb just hit you in the face........
Click to expand...

Top of the head !  LOL

Anyway , you know how "skilled" my lefty is ......NOT !! LOL


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I think i will go too , I am working on a new type of hat and it is sooo cute
> And i still have to empty the towers by the closet , which means i need to run to walmart ... dd's BF was gonna go but he didnt feel good so he went home :|
> Means i have to wait around for ds to be ready to go ..LOL
> 
> Hugs to everyone !!!
> XOXO


Have a good night, don't overdo.
Post pics when you're done.


----------



## linkan

ok talk to you lot later .. 

Lots O' Love !


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think i will go too , I am working on a new type of hat and it is sooo cute
> And i still have to empty the towers by the closet , which means i need to run to walmart ... dd's BF was gonna go but he didnt feel good so he went home :|
> Means i have to wait around for ds to be ready to go ..LOL
> 
> Hugs to everyone !!!
> XOXO
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good night, don't overdo.
> Post pics when you're done.
Click to expand...

I will try for a before and after look


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my new books today am super excited one is on tunisian crochet and has a really lovely entrelac shawl pattern that I will be making for myself and I have just the yarn for it too!
> 
> 
> 
> I found an old tunisian hook yesterday at the bottom of my bag. I have to give it a try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It hurt the last time i tried it .. But i do want to finish a crochet blankie i started for dd2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand how it hurt, unless we really do use differnt muscles for crochet than knitting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most definitely can agree with that. Knitting, both hands, no paink, throwing or continental. Crochet, with hook in right hand, thumb in pain and seizes up. Crochet, with hook in left hand, no problems, I can crochet (Thanks again for the links, Linky)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know I didn't think that I was all that fond of the crochet but the other day I was working on another of the gloves that I have made sooo many of and had one of those appifany thingys that I really do like it just need a different pattern to work on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you tried
> http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/directory/mittens_gloves.php
Click to expand...

no I hadn't but I just added it to my favorites


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my new books today am super excited one is on tunisian crochet and has a really lovely entrelac shawl pattern that I will be making for myself and I have just the yarn for it too!
> 
> 
> 
> I found an old tunisian hook yesterday at the bottom of my bag. I have to give it a try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It hurt the last time i tried it .. But i do want to finish a crochet blankie i started for dd2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand how it hurt, unless we really do use differnt muscles for crochet than knitting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most definitely can agree with that. Knitting, both hands, no paink, throwing or continental. Crochet, with hook in right hand, thumb in pain and seizes up. Crochet, with hook in left hand, no problems, I can crochet (Thanks again for the links, Linky)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was simply luck that found you  But i am glad that you get to do what you love again  Maybe i need to learn left handed crochet myself ........ hmmm ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did a light bulb just hit you in the face........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Top of the head !  LOL
> 
> Anyway , you know how "skilled" my lefty is ......NOT !! LOL
Click to expand...

Your lefty knits just fine it might like to crochet, I need to get you a set of the tunisian hooks that I just got I think they would be easy for you to use they are my new fav well that and the dreamz one


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my new books today am super excited one is on tunisian crochet and has a really lovely entrelac shawl pattern that I will be making for myself and I have just the yarn for it too!
> 
> 
> 
> I found an old tunisian hook yesterday at the bottom of my bag. I have to give it a try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It hurt the last time i tried it .. But i do want to finish a crochet blankie i started for dd2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand how it hurt, unless we really do use differnt muscles for crochet than knitting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most definitely can agree with that. Knitting, both hands, no paink, throwing or continental. Crochet, with hook in right hand, thumb in pain and seizes up. Crochet, with hook in left hand, no problems, I can crochet (Thanks again for the links, Linky)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know I didn't think that I was all that fond of the crochet but the other day I was working on another of the gloves that I have made sooo many of and had one of those appifany thingys that I really do like it just need a different pattern to work on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you tried
> http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/directory/mittens_gloves.php
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no I hadn't but I just added it to my favorites
Click to expand...

I found my slipper pattern at that site. There's lots to look at. Some of the patterns require a login set up, but that's free too. You just have to put up with their newsletters coming to your email.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Your lefty knits just fine it might like to crochet, I need to get you a set of the tunisian hooks that I just got I think they would be easy for you to use they are my new fav well that and the dreamz one


What tunisian hooks did you get?


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my new books today am super excited one is on tunisian crochet and has a really lovely entrelac shawl pattern that I will be making for myself and I have just the yarn for it too!
> 
> 
> 
> I found an old tunisian hook yesterday at the bottom of my bag. I have to give it a try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It hurt the last time i tried it .. But i do want to finish a crochet blankie i started for dd2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand how it hurt, unless we really do use differnt muscles for crochet than knitting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most definitely can agree with that. Knitting, both hands, no paink, throwing or continental. Crochet, with hook in right hand, thumb in pain and seizes up. Crochet, with hook in left hand, no problems, I can crochet (Thanks again for the links, Linky)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know I didn't think that I was all that fond of the crochet but the other day I was working on another of the gloves that I have made sooo many of and had one of those appifany thingys that I really do like it just need a different pattern to work on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you tried
> http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/directory/mittens_gloves.php
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no I hadn't but I just added it to my favorites
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found my slipper pattern at that site. There's lots to look at. Some of the patterns require a login set up, but that's free too. You just have to put up with their newsletters coming to your email.
Click to expand...

I will give it a look see

My kids are rumaging in the kitchen so I guess I should go figure something out to feed them

Love and gentle hugs to all
Binky


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried
> http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/directory/mittens_gloves.php
> 
> 
> 
> no I hadn't but I just added it to my favorites
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found my slipper pattern at that site. There's lots to look at. Some of the patterns require a login set up, but that's free too. You just have to put up with their newsletters coming to your email.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will give it a look see
> 
> My kids are rumaging in the kitchen so I guess I should go figure something out to feed them
> 
> Love and gentle hugs to all
> Binky
Click to expand...

Night Bink


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my new books today am super excited one is on tunisian crochet and has a really lovely entrelac shawl pattern that I will be making for myself and I have just the yarn for it too!
> 
> 
> 
> I found an old tunisian hook yesterday at the bottom of my bag. I have to give it a try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It hurt the last time i tried it .. But i do want to finish a crochet blankie i started for dd2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand how it hurt, unless we really do use differnt muscles for crochet than knitting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most definitely can agree with that. Knitting, both hands, no paink, throwing or continental. Crochet, with hook in right hand, thumb in pain and seizes up. Crochet, with hook in left hand, no problems, I can crochet (Thanks again for the links, Linky)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was simply luck that found you  But i am glad that you get to do what you love again  Maybe i need to learn left handed crochet myself ........ hmmm ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did a light bulb just hit you in the face........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Top of the head !  LOL
> 
> Anyway , you know how "skilled" my lefty is ......NOT !! LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your lefty knits just fine it might like to crochet, I need to get you a set of the tunisian hooks that I just got I think they would be easy for you to use they are my new fav well that and the dreamz one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What tunisian hooks did you get?
Click to expand...

they are 9" bamboo I got them from amazon they are really nice just the right lenghth for the entrelac and smaller items I have even been using them as my regular crochet hooks give me a sec and will post pic


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening everyone from a warm and getting dark Surrey. GKs are in bed. Had a lovely lunch wiith the coven. Started knitting some baby socks. How is everyone this evening?


----------



## lifeline

I am off now. Will chat again soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your lefty knits just fine it might like to crochet, I need to get you a set of the tunisian hooks that I just got I think they would be easy for you to use they are my new fav well that and the dreamz one
> 
> 
> 
> What tunisian hooks did you get?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they are 9" bamboo I got them from amazon they are really nice just the right lenghth for the entrelac and smaller items I have even been using them as my regular crochet hooks give me a sec and will post pic
Click to expand...

Wow, they're beautiful. OK, I'm looking for some now.


----------



## lifeline

PurpleV said:


> Good evening everyone from a warm and getting dark Surrey. GKs are in bed. Had a lovely lunch wiith the coven. Started knitting some baby socks. How is everyone this evening?


Hello. Sounds like having the family is working smoothly. Take care. I'm afraid I'm going. :|


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> Good evening everyone from a warm and getting dark Surrey. GKs are in bed. Had a lovely lunch wiith the coven. Started knitting some baby socks. How is everyone this evening?


Evening Purple.
Just sitting at work. I have another hour to go, I'm on the 9-5 shift this week.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening everyone from a warm and getting dark Surrey. GKs are in bed. Had a lovely lunch wiith the coven. Started knitting some baby socks. How is everyone this evening?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. Sounds like having the family is working smoothly. Take care. I'm afraid I'm going. :|
Click to expand...

Night Becca


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> Good evening everyone from a warm and getting dark Surrey. GKs are in bed. Had a lovely lunch wiith the coven. Started knitting some baby socks. How is everyone this evening?


I tried baby socks, but my sausage fingers are too big. The ones I did looked funny.


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Nitzi, I'm using my new 5" bamboo dpns for the baby socks.

I was off doing a bit of catch up. BUt now have forgotten all that I read. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Rebecca, Sorry I missee you. Soon be holidays. Sleep well. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> Hi Nitzi, I'm using my new 5" bamboo dpns for the baby socks.
> 
> I was off doing a bit of catch up. BUt now have forgotten all that I read. xx


I try to keep a pad of paper with me when I do catchup. I have about a 20 sec retention when the conversations really start going.  :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

Pearlie, the answer to your questions are yes I will be taking my laptop and will be on line occassionally. We go Thursday afternoon until 31 July. I am taking baby socks to knit and I will probably take Little Madams Surprise jacket to finish.

Susan, sorry to hear about the gs's gerbil, give the boys a hug for me.

Angela, love the new vehicle. Looks really cool.

Can't remember what else I've read, but hello to everyone sorry I have been neglecting you, but hope to be on more when on holiday and I'll try not to write in French!


----------



## lifeline

Hi all. I'm back on briefly. I was checking my emails and came across one for Innocents drinks Big Knit. Here's a link for any who would like more info.
http://www.innocentdrinks.co.uk/bigknit


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Nitzi, I'm using my new 5" bamboo dpns for the baby socks.
> 
> I was off doing a bit of catch up. BUt now have forgotten all that I read. xx
> 
> 
> 
> I try to keep a pad of paper with me when I do catchup. I have about a 20 sec retention when the conversations really start going.  :roll:
Click to expand...

I tried to do that but them I lost the piece of paper!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Rebecca, will have a look. Love and hugs to Marshmallow. xx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleV said:


> Hi Rebecca, will have a look. Love and hugs to Marshmallow. xx


I have some very easy small hat patterns if you want any. I did quite a few last year. They are so quick and easy to make and use up odd bits of wool you might have. So quick to do, I knitted a whole one waiting for an appointment at the docs.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Hi all. I'm back on briefly. I was checking my emails and came across one for Innocents drinks Big Knit. Here's a link for any who would like more info.
> http://www.innocentdrinks.co.uk/bigknit


The hats are for the bottles? Not people hats?


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm going now Nitzi. You have a safe drive home. Love and hugs xx


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all. I'm back on briefly. I was checking my emails and came across one for Innocents drinks Big Knit. Here's a link for any who would like more info.
> http://www.innocentdrinks.co.uk/bigknit
> 
> 
> 
> The hats are for the bottles? Not people hats?
Click to expand...

That's right. You make them and send them to the drinks company. They then put them on bottles and every bottle sold raises money. It's to raise awareness of the problems elderly have in the cold months.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all. I'm back on briefly. I was checking my emails and came across one for Innocents drinks Big Knit. Here's a link for any who would like more info.
> http://www.innocentdrinks.co.uk/bigknit
> 
> 
> 
> The hats are for the bottles? Not people hats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right. You make them and send them to the drinks company. They then put them on bottles and every bottle sold raises money. It's to raise awareness of the problems elderly have in the cold months.
Click to expand...

Ok, so they're looking for something creative and picture worthly, not functional. That's a different way to get attention.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> I'm going now Nitzi. You have a safe drive home. Love and hugs xx


Night Purple.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off for now. Have to clean my tea cup before I leave work.
Night all.


----------



## Dreamweaver

*Binky* - Great blanket. I'm wanting to try entrelac knitting one of these days. I really like the look of the crochet. It makes such a nice solid blanket with so much style.

*Linky* - Congrats on the new sled...... A/C is mandatory and I would think power steering also with your shoulder. It is always such a great feeling to have something new that is WORKING and no worries.....

*Xiang* - Sorry your visit was cancelled.... Hope that the car can be made road worthy soon...... I know that deflated and restless feeling when a plan falls through....

*Purly* - Sorry you are feeling so stiff today. Hope the appointment went well. I think tomorrow is when you see the Dr. about blood pressure meds. Hope that gets resolved.

*PV* - Sounds like you have everything in order, as usual. Will you get MRI results before you go to France? Packing for changeable weather is always a challenge... lots of layers...

*Susan* So sorry to hear about the passing of Mingle. Glad that it didn't happen on your watch though... I was shedding tears over Motley last night and today. Last night was a rough one and then a lovely letter from the vet came today. I hadn't really let myself cry for her, but I'm a blubbering idiiot today.... The little furry guys sure do get to us......

*Nitzi* - I didn't know that clothing was optional in Canada..... It *would* eliminate the frustration of finding the right suit....... but I would hate to scare all the little children!!!!!!


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:57 am EDT and 22'C (72'F) and beautiful outside.
> I sat up in the cafeteria this morning crochetting a cotton slipper, but by the time I had it about 5 inches long, I realised that it would fit about a man's size 11 foot not mine, so I'm frogging and starting over again making it smaller.
> Since everyone is offline at the moment, I'm going to read the back chatter.


Back when I thought being nice to jerky men was a good idea I knit this guy an afghan in the colors of the Irish flag. It grew so big the madder I got at him that it can cover a football field  almost...he did not get it because I got smart and forgot his name and kept it. I probably should unwind it and make it smaller so I could use it.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think KP wants me on tonight - it keeps logging me out, so I am going to do some knitting - I'm not much company tonight anyway
> 
> Talk to you later xx
> 
> 
> 
> I was like you yesterday Judi...Sometimes you are just best on your own, then you can't upset anybody but yourself...That's what I think anyway.
Click to expand...

That is absolutely correct, Susan. Am a bit better today, cos I actually got a decent nits sleep - for a change :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Update - Brother e-mailed today and has changed plans... He now plans on coming the 26th - Called him and told him he better check with other brother because I think that is the week-end mom was going to spend a couple days with him and I want that to happen so I can get some things done at the house without her following my everywhere....

Ted does have Power of Attorney for mom and he does oversee her money...... That was fine when he was the one closest in location. That said, I had already told him I was going to change banks and why.... He has no problem with it, but he is a control freak and wants to see to every detail and he wants things set up so he can see the account activity on his computer..... His note said "it might be best if we waited to do change until he came down because it seems mom likes to have me around for those things and I can talk to her about you having more access to info"..... I don't want access to info.. I want to be able to write checks so that *when[b/] mom loses sight, I can get bills handled - even now - without having to go over there and wait for her to sign everything , etc. etc. etc.....I also will need that if we ever convince her that a rented retirement community would suit her needs much better. He and I really do the majority of taking care of mom.... but he doesn't run things by my other brother or I (forget about the two in Wisconsin) and has a pretty cavalier attitude on the money and has done a lot of expensive things to get the other house on the market.... things I thought better left undone..... He says he will support all my decisions on day to day care but always adds a long list of things he thinks need to be done.... Things that Gerry and I don't really think are at the top of the priority list...... certainly not in the same time frame he thinks. I also don't think he realizes just how much she has changed recently..... He is a good guy - and would even consider mom moving in with them if they move.... another idea that I don't think is good..... I just don't want differences to ruin good relationships and I know I am not living ujp to his standards right now - or mine, with being conflicted on how to handle things and with not feeling good myself...

Thanks all for letting me vent.... I just don't like announcements. Pick up the phone and ask if it is a good time etc. etc.

The saga continues..... More changes,,,,,, the oncologist says to postpone scan for a month because of the infection. Great.... Now I have another month to wait before I can call my time my own for a nice long stretch.

DH is having a flair-up so he is not feeling great. I am really feeling rotten.... much worse on the medication than off!!!! Hope that means it is working.... Did manage to get a lot done today, other than planting plants..... I'm going to knit the last three rows on this vest and go to bed early so I can maybe get a little bit of planting done before I take mom to eye Dr. I'll try to get the bills sorted out when I take her home..... She won't be able to see to sign.... but I can get things ready....

End of saga for tonight.....*


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi again.
> GS so glad you had stimulating conversations at your table. Happy that you won some prizes.
> 
> Hey Nitzi, how are you???Sorry your slipper was too large. Froggin what a joy.NOT! lol hope it goes better for you.
> 
> Londy loved the Vitamins you sent. So true my dear. I also keep my hair short. Can't stand my hair hanging limp down my neck, esp in the heat of summer. I wonder how many of us have short hair with summer upon us??Xiang has short hair also.
> 
> Purple glad things are going very well for you and family. Have you decided what to yake with you knitting wise??Are you taking a computer with you and how long are you staying???I am nosey huh??
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pearlie
> Practice makes perfect, or at least one that fits my foot
> I'm backwards, I like mine (my hair) longer for the summer so I can put it in a ponytail. In the winter I can't stand it going inside my collar.
Click to expand...

I only get my hair cut occasionally - when it won't behave itself anymore & gets past the wash & wear stage. My hair has curls that go all over the place & won't stay anywhere :XD:


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> It's just call Jello vanilla. It's a powder and you add cold milk, It's beautiful.


We have something similar here, I think


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Hello Everyone I am done with the blanket and here it is


It is very pretty, Entralac is on my todo list - along with a lot of ather things :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stand this no more. I've put the fire on and I've closed my window in the bedroom. I've got my pj's on and I'm going to knit. Just like a winter's night...I think we'll have a run out tomorrow. How are you all? Anybody there?
> 
> 
> 
> I've got sunshine and just right heat at the moment, but we're going back to melty on Friday.
> 
> Wanna switch?
> 
> At least with cold you can add on extra sweaters. No one wants to see what happens to me when I get hot and start peeling. (Remember, it's legal here in Canada, so long as I wear protective footwear  )
Click to expand...

Hahahaha - doesn't matter what anyone else thinks, does it??


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my new books today am super excited one is on tunisian crochet and has a really lovely entrelac shawl pattern that I will be making for myself and I have just the yarn for it too!
> 
> 
> 
> I found an old tunisian hook yesterday at the bottom of my bag. I have to give it a try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It hurt the last time i tried it .. But i do want to finish a crochet blankie i started for dd2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand how it hurt, unless we really do use differnt muscles for crochet than knitting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most definitely can agree with that. Knitting, both hands, no paink, throwing or continental. Crochet, with hook in right hand, thumb in pain and seizes up. Crochet, with hook in left hand, no problems, I can crochet (Thanks again for the links, Linky)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was simply luck that found you  But i am glad that you get to do what you love again  Maybe i need to learn left handed crochet myself ........ hmmm ....
Click to expand...

I will often knitt my pearl row left handed - if I am knitttting flat & not circular - it is much easier than switching hands, especially if I am hurting :thumbup:


----------



## jollypolly

Dreamweaver said:


> Update - Brother e-mailed today and has changed plans... He now plans on coming the 26th - Called him and told him he better check with other brother because I think that is the week-end mom was going to spend a couple days with him and I want that to happen so I can get some things done at the house without her following my everywhere....
> 
> Ted does have Power of Attorney for mom and he does oversee her money...... That was fine when he was the one closest in location. That said, I had already told him I was going to change banks and why.... He has no problem with it, but he is a control freak and wants to see to every detail and he wants things set up so he can see the account activity on his computer..... His note said "it might be best if we waited to do change until he came down because it seems mom likes to have me around for those things and I can talk to her about you having more access to info"..... I don't want access to info.. I want to be able to write checks so that *when[b/] mom loses sight, I can get bills handled - even now - without having to go over there and wait for her to sign everything , etc. etc. etc.....I also will need that if we ever convince her that a rented retirement community would suit her needs much better. He
> 
> and I really do the majority of taking care of mom.... but he doesn't run things by my other brother or I (forget about the two in Wisconsin) and has a pretty cavalier attitude on the money and has done a lot of expensive things to get the other house on the market.... things I thought better left undone..... He says he will support all my decisions on day to day care but always adds a long list of things he thinks need to be done.... Things that Gerry and I don't really think are at the top of the priority list...... certainly not in the same time frame he thinks. I also don't think he realizes just how much she has changed recently..... He is a good guy - and would even considermom moving in with them if they move.... another idea that I don't think is good..... I just don't want differences to ruin good relationships and I know I am not living ujp to his standards right now - or mine, with being conflicted on how to handle things and with not feeling good myself...
> 
> Thanks all for letting me vent.... I just don't like announcements. Pick up the phone and ask if it is a good time etc. etc.
> 
> The saga continues..... More changes,,,,,, the oncologist says to postponescan for a month because of the infection. Great.... Now I have another month to wait before I can call my time my own for a nice long stretch.
> 
> DH is having a flair-up so he is not feeling great. I am really feeling rotten.... much worse on the medication than off!!!! Hope that means it is working.... Did manage to get a lot done today, other than planting plants..... I'm going to knit the last three rows on this vest and go to bed early so I can maybe get a little bit of planting done before I take mom to eye Dr. I'll try to get the bills
> 
> sorted out when I take her home..... She won't be able to see to sign.... but I can get things ready....
> 
> End of saga for tonight.....*


*

I'm thinking a cup of decaf tea, soothing music, a cat to pet, CHOCOLATE! That's what works for me. Plus a good meditation book. Deep breaths? A lottery ticket unscratched in my pocket. I always wanted siblings but it sounds like the kind of stress you have if you are dating 3 guys *


----------



## Xiang

End of saga for tonight.....[/quote]

On a lighter note, Jynx - have you worked out your IPad yet :XD: :XD:


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update - Brother e-mailed today and has changed plans... He now plans on coming the 26th - Called him and told him he better check with other brother because I think that is the week-end mom was going to spend a couple days with him and I want that to happen so I can get some things done at the house without her following my everywhere....
> 
> Ted does have Power of Attorney for mom and he does oversee her money...... That was fine when he was the one closest in location. That said, I had already told him I was going to change banks and why.... He has no problem with it, but he is a control freak and wants to see to every detail and he wants things set up so he can see the account activity on his computer..... His note said "it might be best if we waited to do change until he came down because it seems mom likes to have me around for those things and I can talk to her about you having more access to info"..... I don't want access to info.. I want to be able to write checks so that *when* mom loses sight, I can get bills handled - even now - without having to go over there and wait for her to sign everything , etc. etc. etc.....I also will need that if we ever convince her that a rented retirement community would suit her needs much better. He
> 
> and I really do the majority of taking care of mom.... but he doesn't run things by my other brother or I (forget about the two in Wisconsin) and has a pretty cavalier attitude on the money and has done a lot of expensive things to get the other house on the market.... things I thought better left undone..... He *says* he will support all my decisions on day to day care but always adds a long list of things *he* thinks need to be done.... Things that Gerry and I don't really think are at the top of the priority list...... certainly not in the same time frame he thinks. I also don't think he realizes just how much she has changed recently..... He is a good guy - and would even considermom moving in with them if they move.... another idea that I don't think is good..... I just don't want differences to ruin good relationships and I know I am not living ujp to his standards right now - or mine, with being conflicted on how to handle things and with not feeling good myself...
> 
> Thanks all for letting me vent.... I just don't like announcements. Pick up the phone and ask if it is a good time etc. etc.
> 
> The saga continues..... More changes,,,,,, the oncologist says to postponescan for a month because of the infection. Great.... Now I have another month to wait before I can call my time my own for a nice long stretch.
> 
> DH is having a flair-up so he is not feeling great. I am really feeling rotten.... much worse on the medication than off!!!! Hope that means it is working.... Did manage to get a lot done today, other than planting plants..... I'm going to knit the last three rows on this vest and go to bed early so I can maybe get a little bit of planting done before I take mom to eye Dr. I'll try to get the bills
> 
> sorted out when I take her home..... She won't be able to see to sign.... but I can get things ready....
> 
> End of saga for tonight.....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking a cup of decaf tea, soothing music, a cat to pet, CHOCOLATE! That's what works for me. Plus a good meditation book. Deep breaths? A lottery ticket unscratched in my pocket. I always wanted siblings but it sounds like the kind of stress you have if you are dating 3 guys
Click to expand...

Did you have that experience


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Kids off to school and I'm having breakfast and trying to decide what clothes to take on holiday, that is if therer is any room in the car with all the other stuff we are taking e.g battery and spark plugs for jet ski, model aeroplanes, baby clothes (loads), food supplies etc etc! 
Today is the day I am an 'expert' knitting - well at least my basket looks good!
How is everyone today. xxx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Kids off to school and I'm having breakfast and trying to decide what clothes to take on holiday, that is if therer is any room in the car with all the other stuff we are taking e.g battery and spark plugs for jet ski, model aeroplanes, baby clothes (loads), food supplies etc etc!
> Today is the day I am an 'expert' knitting - well at least my basket looks good!
> How is everyone today. xxx


I am wonderful today, doldrums gone & I have some herbed chicken & mushroom pies on cooking at the moment - cant wait for my tea tonight, which is quite unusual for me :thumbup: :thumbup:

What time is your expertness happening today?


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Kids off to school and I'm having breakfast and trying to decide what clothes to take on holiday, that is if therer is any room in the car with all the other stuff we are taking e.g battery and spark plugs for jet ski, model aeroplanes, baby clothes (loads), food supplies etc etc!
> Today is the day I am an 'expert' knitting - well at least my basket looks good!
> How is everyone today. xxx
> 
> 
> 
> I am wonderful today, doldrums gone & I have some herbed chicken & mushroom pies on cooking at the moment - cant wait for my tea tonight, which is quite unusual for me :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Glad you are ok. Like the sound of your tea even if I don't eat meat. xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Kids off to school and I'm having breakfast and trying to decide what clothes to take on holiday, that is if therer is any room in the car with all the other stuff we are taking e.g battery and spark plugs for jet ski, model aeroplanes, baby clothes (loads), food supplies etc etc!
> Today is the day I am an 'expert' knitting - well at least my basket looks good!
> How is everyone today. xxx
> 
> 
> 
> I am wonderful today, doldrums gone & I have some herbed chicken & mushroom pies on cooking at the moment - cant wait for my tea tonight, which is quite unusual for me :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you are ok. Like the sound of your tea even if I don't eat meat. xx
Click to expand...

Wish we had smell-a-vision, it smells delicious. You could make it with vegies for you


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Kids off to school and I'm having breakfast and trying to decide what clothes to take on holiday, that is if therer is any room in the car with all the other stuff we are taking e.g battery and spark plugs for jet ski, model aeroplanes, baby clothes (loads), food supplies etc etc!
> Today is the day I am an 'expert' knitting - well at least my basket looks good!
> How is everyone today. xxx
> 
> 
> 
> I am wonderful today, doldrums gone & I have some herbed chicken & mushroom pies on cooking at the moment - cant wait for my tea tonight, which is quite unusual for me :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you are ok. Like the sound of your tea even if I don't eat meat. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wish we had smell-a-vision, it smells delicious. You could make it with vegies for you
Click to expand...

Oh yes please.


----------



## Xiang

I have finished the Brioche Beret, I will post a picture shortly xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> I have finished the Brioche Beret, I will post a picture shortly xx


Look forward to seeing it. Brioche is a type of sweet French bread!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have finished the Brioche Beret, I will post a picture shortly xx
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to seeing it. Brioche is a type of sweet French bread!
Click to expand...

It was extremely difficult knitting with bread, I probably won't do it again, maybe spaghetti next :lol:


----------



## Xiang

Here it is, I didn't have a child to model it, so it is on a small ball


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have finished the Brioche Beret, I will post a picture shortly xx
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to seeing it. Brioche is a type of sweet French bread!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was extremely difficult knitting with bread, I probably won't do it again, maybe spaghetti next :lol:
Click to expand...

Would that be cooked or uncooked? :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> Here it is, I didn't have a child to model it, so it is on a small ball


It's very pretty and definitely a brioche shape. What stitich did you use?


----------



## shand

love the hat Judi,the brioche stitch comes out quite thick if its the same one I used, so it will be very warm, and I love the colours, is it for one of the GK,


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have finished the Brioche Beret, I will post a picture shortly xx
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to seeing it. Brioche is a type of sweet French bread!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was extremely difficult knitting with bread, I probably won't do it again, maybe spaghetti next :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would that be cooked or uncooked? :roll:
Click to expand...

Probably cooked & possible coloured - it would be more pliable & the colour would make it more interesting :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi

shand said:


> love the hat Judi,the brioche stitch comes out quite thick if its the same one I used, so it will be very warm, and I love the colours, is it for one of the GK,


Good morning Shand, how are things in your neck of the woods? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have finished the Brioche Beret, I will post a picture shortly xx
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to seeing it. Brioche is a type of sweet French bread!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was extremely difficult knitting with bread, I probably won't do it again, maybe spaghetti next :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would that be cooked or uncooked? :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably cooked & possible coloured - it would be more pliable & the colour would make it more interesting :shock:
Click to expand...

But before you put any sauce on it - I hope!


----------



## Xiang

shand said:


> love the hat Judi,the brioche stitch comes out quite thick if its the same one I used, so it will be very warm, and I love the colours, is it for one of the GK,


Thanks, Shand, this one is for the eldest GD, she is nearly 11, so wants more trendy than the regular beanie :thumbup: And it is beautifully thick. I am contemplating undoing my Alpaca beanie & making a bi-colour Brioche .... I really do like this stitch, although it does get confusing when the decrease for the crown begins


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> love the hat Judi,the brioche stitch comes out quite thick if its the same one I used, so it will be very warm, and I love the colours, is it for one of the GK,
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Shand, this one is for the eldest GD, she is nearly 11, so wants more trendy than the regular beanie :thumbup: And it is beautifully thick. I am contemplating undoing my Alpaca beanie & making a bi-colour Brioche .... I really do like this stitch, although it does get confusing when the decrease for the crown begins
Click to expand...

I'd love a copy of the pattern please Xiang. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I'm so happy that you have come out on top that I'm not bothered about this rotten weather anymore. You are more important....Didn't I tell you once that your boat would come in???


I'll drink to that. All we all need to get through the day is for ONE of us to have good news! It's a lovely comfortable vehicle. Well done.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is, I didn't have a child to model it, so it is on a small ball
> 
> 
> 
> It's very pretty and definitely a brioche shape. What stitich did you use?
Click to expand...

The stitch is called Brioche ( or that's what I thought anyway) ..... 
The first row is k1, k1b (into stitch below)
Second row is k1b, k1

If I had used 2 colours, there would have been little hearts visible on the hat


----------



## shand

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have finished the Brioche Beret, I will post a picture shortly xx
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to seeing it. Brioche is a type of sweet French bread!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was extremely difficult knitting with bread, I probably won't do it again, maybe spaghetti next :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would that be cooked or uncooked? :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably cooked & possible coloured - it would be more pliable & the colour would make it more interesting :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But before you put any sauce on it - I hope!
Click to expand...

well the sauce would add more colour


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so happy that you have come out on top that I'm not bothered about this rotten weather anymore. You are more important....Didn't I tell you once that your boat would come in???
> 
> 
> 
> I'll drink to that. All we all need to get through the day is for ONE of us to have good news! It's a lovely comfortable vehicle. Well done.
Click to expand...

Morning Saxy, how are you today? xx


----------



## shand

Im playing nurse at the moment we have a poorly cockateal,so he is living in the washing basket on the kitchen table at the moment,


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> love the hat Judi,the brioche stitch comes out quite thick if its the same one I used, so it will be very warm, and I love the colours, is it for one of the GK,
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Shand, this one is for the eldest GD, she is nearly 11, so wants more trendy than the regular beanie :thumbup: And it is beautifully thick. I am contemplating undoing my Alpaca beanie & making a bi-colour Brioche .... I really do like this stitch, although it does get confusing when the decrease for the crown begins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love a copy of the pattern please Xiang. xx
Click to expand...

Here is the URL for it

http://petitepurls.com/Winter12/winter2012_p_ava.html

I am not sure if I had to sign up for the site or not, I think you can just access it


----------



## Xiang

shand said:


> Im playing nurse at the moment we have a poorly cockateal,so he is living in the washing basket on the kitchen table at the moment,


Aawwww, poor little thing ..... Hope he gets better soon xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is, I didn't have a child to model it, so it is on a small ball
> 
> 
> 
> It's very pretty and definitely a brioche shape. What stitich did you use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stitch is called Brioche ( or that's what I thought anyway) .....
> The first row is k1, k1b (into stitch below)
> Second row is k1b, k1
> 
> If I had used 2 colours, there would have been little hearts visible on the hat
Click to expand...

Thanks for that I will give it a try. xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have finished the Brioche Beret, I will post a picture shortly xx
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to seeing it. Brioche is a type of sweet French bread!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was extremely difficult knitting with bread, I probably won't do it again, maybe spaghetti next :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would that be cooked or uncooked? :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably cooked & possible coloured - it would be more pliable & the colour would make it more interesting :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But before you put any sauce on it - I hope!
Click to expand...

Yes, the sauce is applied afterwards :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> love the hat Judi,the brioche stitch comes out quite thick if its the same one I used, so it will be very warm, and I love the colours, is it for one of the GK,
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Shand, this one is for the eldest GD, she is nearly 11, so wants more trendy than the regular beanie :thumbup: And it is beautifully thick. I am contemplating undoing my Alpaca beanie & making a bi-colour Brioche .... I really do like this stitch, although it does get confusing when the decrease for the crown begins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love a copy of the pattern please Xiang. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is the URL for it
> 
> http://petitepurls.com/Winter12/winter2012_p_ava.html
> 
> I am not sure if I had to sign up for the site or not, I think you can just access it
Click to expand...

That was great, I've saved a copy, thanks


----------



## Xiang

shand said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have finished the Brioche Beret, I will post a picture shortly xx
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to seeing it. Brioche is a type of sweet French bread!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was extremely difficult knitting with bread, I probably won't do it again, maybe spaghetti next :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would that be cooked or uncooked? :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably cooked & possible coloured - it would be more pliable & the colour would make it more interesting :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But before you put any sauce on it - I hope!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well the sauce would add more colour
Click to expand...

Only if you yous lots of vegies, I would make a mushroom sauce :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

shand said:


> Im playing nurse at the moment we have a poorly cockateal,so he is living in the washing basket on the kitchen table at the moment,


Oh poor thing. Can you cuddle a cockateal?


----------



## Xiang

How are you going Saaxy, resting & arm exercises - is your shoulder improving


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have finished the Brioche Beret, I will post a picture shortly xx
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to seeing it. Brioche is a type of sweet French bread!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was extremely difficult knitting with bread, I probably won't do it again, maybe spaghetti next :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would that be cooked or uncooked? :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably cooked & possible coloured - it would be more pliable & the colour would make it more interesting :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But before you put any sauce on it - I hope!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well the sauce would add more colour
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only if you yous lots of vegies, I would make a mushroom sauce :XD:
Click to expand...

Aubergine would add purple stripes!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im playing nurse at the moment we have a poorly cockateal,so he is living in the washing basket on the kitchen table at the moment,
> 
> 
> 
> Oh poor thing. Can you cuddle a cockateal?
Click to expand...

The ones I have seen loved their cuddles - or sitting on a shoulder


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have finished the Brioche Beret, I will post a picture shortly xx
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to seeing it. Brioche is a type of sweet French bread!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was extremely difficult knitting with bread, I probably won't do it again, maybe spaghetti next :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would that be cooked or uncooked? :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably cooked & possible coloured - it would be more pliable & the colour would make it more interesting :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But before you put any sauce on it - I hope!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well the sauce would add more colour
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only if you yous lots of vegies, I would make a mushroom sauce :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aubergine would add purple stripes!
Click to expand...

I have tried them & didn't like it, but carrots would add orange


----------



## shand

PurpleV said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im playing nurse at the moment we have a poorly cockateal,so he is living in the washing basket on the kitchen table at the moment,
> 
> 
> 
> Oh poor thing. Can you cuddle a cockateal?
Click to expand...

not unless you want a bite, they have sharp beaks, as grizzle has found out,


----------



## grandma susan

Morning everyone, I haven't done catch up, is there anything new? Purple, I had to come on to say have a fabulous holiday, Morning all..


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have finished the Brioche Beret, I will post a picture shortly xx
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to seeing it. Brioche is a type of sweet French bread!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was extremely difficult knitting with bread, I probably won't do it again, maybe spaghetti next :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would that be cooked or uncooked? :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably cooked & possible coloured - it would be more pliable & the colour would make it more interesting :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But before you put any sauce on it - I hope!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well the sauce would add more colour
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only if you yous lots of vegies, I would make a mushroom sauce :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aubergine would add purple stripes!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have tried them & didn't like it, but carrots would add orange
Click to expand...

And red and green peppers and we will have all the colours of the rainbow.


----------



## PurpleFi

shand said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im playing nurse at the moment we have a poorly cockateal,so he is living in the washing basket on the kitchen table at the moment,
> 
> 
> 
> Oh poor thing. Can you cuddle a cockateal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not unless you want a bite, they have sharp beaks, as grizzle has found out,
Click to expand...

Ouch!


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> Here it is, I didn't have a child to model it, so it is on a small ball


I love your hat and the colours are gorgeous.well done, it looks so neat.


----------



## SaxonLady

jollypolly said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update - Brother e-mailed today and has changed plans... He now plans on coming the 26th - Called him and told him he better check with other brother because I think that is the week-end mom was going to spend a couple days with him and I want that to happen so I can get some things done at the house without her following my everywhere....
> 
> Ted does have Power of Attorney for mom and he does oversee her money...... That was fine when he was the one closest in location. That said, I had already told him I was going to change banks and why.... He has no problem with it, but he is a control freak and wants to see to every detail and he wants things set up so he can see the account activity on his computer..... His note said "it might be best if we waited to do change until he came down because it seems mom likes to have me around for those things and I can talk to her about you having more access to info"..... I don't want access to info.. I want to be able to write checks so that *when[b/] mom loses sight, I can get bills handled - even now - without having to go over there and wait for her to sign everything , etc. etc. etc.....I also will need that if we ever convince her that a rented retirement community would suit her needs much better. He
> 
> and I really do the majority of taking care of mom.... but he doesn't run things by my other brother or I (forget about the two in Wisconsin) and has a pretty cavalier attitude on the money and has done a lot of expensive things to get the other house on the market.... things I thought better left undone..... He says he will support all my decisions on day to day care but always adds a long list of things he thinks need to be done.... Things that Gerry and I don't really think are at the top of the priority list...... certainly not in the same time frame he thinks. I also don't think he realizes just how much she has changed recently..... He is a good guy - and would even considermom moving in with them if they move.... another idea that I don't think is good..... I just don't want differences to ruin good relationships and I know I am not living ujp to his standards right now - or mine, with being conflicted on how to handle things and with not feeling good myself...
> 
> Thanks all for letting me vent.... I just don't like announcements. Pick up the phone and ask if it is a good time etc. etc.
> 
> The saga continues..... More changes,,,,,, the oncologist says to postponescan for a month because of the infection. Great.... Now I have another month to wait before I can call my time my own for a nice long stretch.
> 
> DH is having a flair-up so he is not feeling great. I am really feeling rotten.... much worse on the medication than off!!!! Hope that means it is working.... Did manage to get a lot done today, other than planting plants..... I'm going to knit the last three rows on this vest and go to bed early so I can maybe get a little bit of planting done before I take mom to eye Dr. I'll try to get the bills
> 
> sorted out when I take her home..... She won't be able to see to sign.... but I can get things ready....
> 
> End of saga for tonight.....*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> I'm thinking a cup of decaf tea, soothing music, a cat to pet, CHOCOLATE! That's what works for me. Plus a good meditation book. Deep breaths? A lottery ticket unscratched in my pocket. I always wanted siblings but it sounds like the kind of stress you have if you are dating 3 guys *
Click to expand...

*

I never had any stress dating three guys! Or shouldn't I admit that?*


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Morning everyone, I haven't done catch up, is there anything new? Purple, I had to come on to say have a fabulous holiday, Morning all..


Morning Susan, Thank you for your holiday wishes. I seem to keep missing you lately, nothing personal. I shall take my computer with me to France so I can keep an eye on what is going on with you lots. How are you this morning? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

always wanted siblings but it sounds like the kind of stress you have if you are dating 3 guys [/quote]

I never had any stress dating three guys! Or shouldn't I admit that?[/quote]

You wouldn't!!


----------



## grandma susan

I think we've missed because I've been sleeping in...I put the alarm on and then turn it off. I don't know why I bother. Today is another wet day, drizzly...We are supposed to be having a run out.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so happy that you have come out on top that I'm not bothered about this rotten weather anymore. You are more important....Didn't I tell you once that your boat would come in???
> 
> 
> 
> I'll drink to that. All we all need to get through the day is for ONE of us to have good news! It's a lovely comfortable vehicle. Well done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Morning Saxy, how are you today? xx
Click to expand...

tired. I had the GSs overnight and had to get them to school. I don't normally do mornings! But it was nice having them here to myself.


----------



## grandma susan

what time are you going on your jolly holly then?


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Morning everyone, I haven't done catch up, is there anything new? Purple, I had to come on to say have a fabulous holiday, Morning all..


Good morning Susan, how are you this morning. I am feeling much better today, after a decent sleep xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> How are you going Saaxy, resting & arm exercises - is your shoulder improving


The arm is improving though slowly. I still feel whacked from over a week ago. Just can't get the gumption going again. Possibly because of the funeral tomorrow. It's supposed to be raining all day, and it's a graveside commital. I need some energy.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> what time are you going on your jolly holly then?


Thank you for the lovely card. We get the boat tomorrow at 2.45 pm that means we leave home around 12.30. Portsmouth is just an hour away. We will get to my son's just after midnight.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello there Judi. I'm fine, Glad you're on top again. We are going for an "obselete" part for the fire in the caravan today. I know you're thinking "obsolete"? BUT DH has it in his head to go and get one. Wish he would go it alone and give me some peace.He's cost us a fortune mending this fire


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleV said:


> always wanted siblings but it sounds like the kind of stress you have if you are dating 3 guys


I never had any stress dating three guys! Or shouldn't I admit that?[/quote]

You wouldn't!![/quote]

Aw shucks, you know me too well.

Good morning Susan, are we in a better mood today? Or still cold and miserable?


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you going Saaxy, resting & arm exercises - is your shoulder improving
> 
> 
> 
> The arm is improving though slowly. I still feel whacked from over a week ago. Just can't get the gumption going again. Possibly because of the funeral tomorrow. It's supposed to be raining all day, and it's a graveside commital. I need some energy.
Click to expand...

I shall be thinking of you tomorrow. Hopefully then you can have some time to think of yourself. xx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> what time are you going on your jolly holly then?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the lovely card. We get the boat tomorrow at 2.45 pm that means we leave home around 12.30. Portsmouth is just an hour away. We will get to my son's just after midnight.
Click to expand...

I thought you were going today......


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I think we've missed because I've been sleeping in...I put the alarm on and then turn it off. I don't know why I bother. Today is another wet day, drizzly...We are supposed to be having a run out.


The outing might do you some good, Susan - especially if you have a choice of where you go :thumbup: Choose somewhere that would make you happy


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> always wanted siblings but it sounds like the kind of stress you have if you are dating 3 guys
> 
> 
> 
> I never had any stress dating three guys! Or shouldn't I admit that?
Click to expand...

You wouldn't!![/quote]

Aw shucks, you know me too well.

Good morning Susan, are we in a better mood today? Or still cold and miserable?[/quote]

hahahah....I don't know yet what mood I'm in hahahaha...I'll try not to be too grumpy hahahaha......I'm peed off with this weather and DH....


----------



## PurpleFi

Well this is not getting my packing sorted, and then I have to go shopping, do some washing and ironing and turn myself into an knitting expert and all by 6 pm. I will catch up with you at some point during the day or evening. Have a good day everyone. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we've missed because I've been sleeping in...I put the alarm on and then turn it off. I don't know why I bother. Today is another wet day, drizzly...We are supposed to be having a run out.
> 
> 
> 
> The outing might do you some good, Susan - especially if you have a choice of where you go :thumbup: Choose somewhere that would make you happy
Click to expand...

And buy wool!!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you going Saaxy, resting & arm exercises - is your shoulder improving
> 
> 
> 
> The arm is improving though slowly. I still feel whacked from over a week ago. Just can't get the gumption going again. Possibly because of the funeral tomorrow. It's supposed to be raining all day, and it's a graveside commital. I need some energy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I shall be thinking of you tomorrow. Hopefully then you can have some time to think of yourself. xx
Click to expand...

Don't waste your time on holiday thinking of me at a funeral. It will soon be over. And I'm away camping with the boys in about a week, so I'll soon cheer up.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> what time are you going on your jolly holly then?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the lovely card. We get the boat tomorrow at 2.45 pm that means we leave home around 12.30. Portsmouth is just an hour away. We will get to my son's just after midnight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were going today......
Click to expand...

No xx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is, I didn't have a child to model it, so it is on a small ball
> 
> 
> 
> I love your hat and the colours are gorgeous.well done, it looks so neat.
Click to expand...

Thank you, I love neat - it daren't not be neat .... No seriously, I love this hat & am thinking of making myself one, but in different colours? It is a beaytiful stitch to do also, so easy


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you going Saaxy, resting & arm exercises - is your shoulder improving
> 
> 
> 
> The arm is improving though slowly. I still feel whacked from over a week ago. Just can't get the gumption going again. Possibly because of the funeral tomorrow. It's supposed to be raining all day, and it's a graveside commital. I need some energy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I shall be thinking of you tomorrow. Hopefully then you can have some time to think of yourself. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't waste your time on holiday thinking of me at a funeral. It will soon be over. And I'm away camping with the boys in about a week, so I'll soon cheer up.
Click to expand...

Of course I will think of you. Camping should be fun, jusdt hope the wether perks up for you., xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> always wanted siblings but it sounds like the kind of stress you have if you are dating 3 guys
> 
> 
> 
> I never had any stress dating three guys! Or shouldn't I admit that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wouldn't!!
Click to expand...

Aw shucks, you know me too well.

Good morning Susan, are we in a better mood today? Or still cold and miserable?[/quote]

hahahah....I don't know yet what mood I'm in hahahaha...I'll try not to be too grumpy hahahaha......I'm peed off with this weather and DH....[/quote]

I know, theydon't help do they. I might commit a felony on mine.


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm off xx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> Well this is not getting my packing sorted, and then I have to go shopping, do some washing and ironing and turn myself into an knitting expert and all by 6 pm. I will catch up with you at some point during the day or evening. Have a good day everyone. Lots of love and hugs xxx


Is it today you are giving your talk?


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you going Saaxy, resting & arm exercises - is your shoulder improving
> 
> 
> 
> The arm is improving though slowly. I still feel whacked from over a week ago. Just can't get the gumption going again. Possibly because of the funeral tomorrow. It's supposed to be raining all day, and it's a graveside commital. I need some energy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I shall be thinking of you tomorrow. Hopefully then you can have some time to think of yourself. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't waste your time on holiday thinking of me at a funeral. It will soon be over. And I'm away camping with the boys in about a week, so I'll soon cheer up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I will think of you. Camping should be fun, jusdt hope the wether perks up for you., xxx
Click to expand...

War and Peace show, lots of mud or dust depending on the weather. I shall take knitting and books.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we've missed because I've been sleeping in...I put the alarm on and then turn it off. I don't know why I bother. Today is another wet day, drizzly...We are supposed to be having a run out.
> 
> 
> 
> The outing might do you some good, Susan - especially if you have a choice of where you go :thumbup: Choose somewhere that would make you happy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And buy wool!!
Click to expand...

Yes, I think that is what she is missing - I am on rations until DH gets work again, but I think I joined the sock yarn club, before this happened, so am getting 2 more lots of yarn in that :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> always wanted siblings but it sounds like the kind of stress you have if you are dating 3 guys
> 
> 
> 
> I never had any stress dating three guys! Or shouldn't I admit that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wouldn't!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw shucks, you know me too well.
> 
> Good morning Susan, are we in a better mood today? Or still cold and miserable?
Click to expand...

hahahah....I don't know yet what mood I'm in hahahaha...I'll try not to be too grumpy hahahaha......I'm peed off with this weather and DH....[/quote]

I know, theydon't help do they. I might commit a felony on mine.[/quote]

Sshhhh - don't tell anyone, you might be able to claim insanity due to unforeseen circumstances


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you going Saaxy, resting & arm exercises - is your shoulder improving
> 
> 
> 
> The arm is improving though slowly. I still feel whacked from over a week ago. Just can't get the gumption going again. Possibly because of the funeral tomorrow. It's supposed to be raining all day, and it's a graveside commital. I need some energy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I shall be thinking of you tomorrow. Hopefully then you can have some time to think of yourself. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't waste your time on holiday thinking of me at a funeral. It will soon be over. And I'm away camping with the boys in about a week, so I'll soon cheer up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I will think of you. Camping should be fun, jusdt hope the wether perks up for you., xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> War and Peace show, lots of mud or dust depending on the weather. I shall take knitting and books.
Click to expand...

Sounds like just what you need also, time with GS's and something fun to do as well


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we've missed because I've been sleeping in...I put the alarm on and then turn it off. I don't know why I bother. Today is another wet day, drizzly...We are supposed to be having a run out.
> 
> 
> 
> The outing might do you some good, Susan - especially if you have a choice of where you go :thumbup: Choose somewhere that would make you happy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And buy wool!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I think that is what she is missing - I am on rations until DH gets work again, but I think I joined the sock yarn club, before this happened, so am getting 2 more lots of yarn in that :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I didn't realise when you siad the other day, that your DH has lost his job. sorry about that Judi, You'll be a bit worried i expect.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we've missed because I've been sleeping in...I put the alarm on and then turn it off. I don't know why I bother. Today is another wet day, drizzly...We are supposed to be having a run out.
> 
> 
> 
> The outing might do you some good, Susan - especially if you have a choice of where you go :thumbup: Choose somewhere that would make you happy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And buy wool!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I think that is what she is missing - I am on rations until DH gets work again, but I think I joined the sock yarn club, before this happened, so am getting 2 more lots of yarn in that :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't realise when you siad the other day, that your DH has lost his job. sorry about that Judi, You'll be a bit worried i expect.
Click to expand...

Trying not too much, we don't have any big bills or anything like that so we should be ok for a while. The real worry is if anyone will give him a job, cos he is over 50, with no qualifications


----------



## shand

Im back grizzle has got the cage from the loft so pip is out of the washing basket and in a cage now, fingers crossed, though the fish is a lot better after his bath, these pets take a lot of work and looking after, and being mum guess who gets the job


----------



## Xiang

shand said:


> Im back grizzle has got the cage from the loft so pip is out of the washing basket and in a cage now, fingers crossed, though the fish is a lot better after his bath, these pets take a lot of work and looking after, and being mum guess who gets the job


Was the fish bath to help eliminate disease?


----------



## grandma susan

shand said:


> Im back grizzle has got the cage from the loft so pip is out of the washing basket and in a cage now, fingers crossed, though the fish is a lot better after his bath, these pets take a lot of work and looking after, and being mum guess who gets the job


It sounds like the family's household and I'm getting them in 3 weeks I think. The oldest rabbit, Gary just walks in and out of the house, I've no doubt Nibbles will too...


----------



## shand

Xiang said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im back grizzle has got the cage from the loft so pip is out of the washing basket and in a cage now, fingers crossed, though the fish is a lot better after his bath, these pets take a lot of work and looking after, and being mum guess who gets the job
> 
> 
> 
> Was the fish bath to help eliminate disease?
Click to expand...

he had a sore on his side that grizzle said wes getting worse, but after 2 purple baths you can hardly see it, but my fingers are faintly purple so mabe I will start a new trend


----------



## Xiang

Forgot I had washin on the line & had to run out, quickly, before it got wet again. It is lovely outside at the moment, raining but pleasant. If it was daylight, I would be outside chatting with you xx


----------



## Xiang

shand said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im back grizzle has got the cage from the loft so pip is out of the washing basket and in a cage now, fingers crossed, though the fish is a lot better after his bath, these pets take a lot of work and looking after, and being mum guess who gets the job
> 
> 
> 
> Was the fish bath to help eliminate disease?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he had a sore on his side that grizzle said wes getting worse, but after 2 purple baths you can hardly see it, but my fingers are faintly purple so mabe I will start a new trend
Click to expand...

Of course it was you, who had to bathe the fish - I would have made him do it :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## grandma susan

I'm going now friends of my life........I need to make a list of ingrediants that I need while I'm out...see you all later, have a good whatever it is you do today...sleep/ wash fish!! whatever...love you all...


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im back grizzle has got the cage from the loft so pip is out of the washing basket and in a cage now, fingers crossed, though the fish is a lot better after his bath, these pets take a lot of work and looking after, and being mum guess who gets the job
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like the family's household and I'm getting them in 3 weeks I think. The oldest rabbit, Gary just walks in and out of the house, I've no doubt Nibbles will too...
Click to expand...

The Gerbil (is that what Mischief is) might decide to follow Gary now, as well


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I'm going now friends of my life........I need to make a list of ingrediants that I need while I'm out...see you all later, have a good whatever it is you do today...sleep/ wash fish!! whatever...love you all...


Bye Susan hope you have a good rest of the day. That goes for you, Shand, and Saxy. I am going to do some knitting now, so I can post another finished WIP xx

Bye for now, I might be back on later xx


----------



## shand

Im going to go now and get some jobs done, hope to catch you all later hugs shand


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> always wanted siblings but it sounds like the kind of stress you have if you are dating 3 guys
> 
> 
> 
> I never had any stress dating three guys! Or shouldn't I admit that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wouldn't!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw shucks, you know me too well.
> 
> Good morning Susan, are we in a better mood today? Or still cold and miserable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahah....I don't know yet what mood I'm in hahahaha...I'll try not to be too grumpy hahahaha......I'm peed off with this weather and DH....
Click to expand...

I know, theydon't help do they. I might commit a felony on mine.[/quote]

Sshhhh - don't tell anyone, you might be able to claim insanity due to unforeseen circumstances[/quote]

that would be easy. Thanks for the heads up. I finally got him to go to the doctor. Now he's on Tritrace for 5 weeks, then changes to Ramipril. With blood tests at 2 and 5 weeks. I must look that all up. He 'thinks it's something to do with blood pressure'! In other words he's not saying.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you going Saaxy, resting & arm exercises - is your shoulder improving
> 
> 
> 
> The arm is improving though slowly. I still feel whacked from over a week ago. Just can't get the gumption going again. Possibly because of the funeral tomorrow. It's supposed to be raining all day, and it's a graveside commital. I need some energy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I shall be thinking of you tomorrow. Hopefully then you can have some time to think of yourself. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't waste your time on holiday thinking of me at a funeral. It will soon be over. And I'm away camping with the boys in about a week, so I'll soon cheer up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I will think of you. Camping should be fun, jusdt hope the wether perks up for you., xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> War and Peace show, lots of mud or dust depending on the weather. I shall take knitting and books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like just what you need also, time with GS's and something fun to do as well
Click to expand...

absolutely, apart from the cooking for the 5 thousand.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we've missed because I've been sleeping in...I put the alarm on and then turn it off. I don't know why I bother. Today is another wet day, drizzly...We are supposed to be having a run out.
> 
> 
> 
> The outing might do you some good, Susan - especially if you have a choice of where you go :thumbup: Choose somewhere that would make you happy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And buy wool!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I think that is what she is missing - I am on rations until DH gets work again, but I think I joined the sock yarn club, before this happened, so am getting 2 more lots of yarn in that :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't realise when you siad the other day, that your DH has lost his job. sorry about that Judi, You'll be a bit worried i expect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trying not too much, we don't have any big bills or anything like that so we should be ok for a while. The real worry is if anyone will give him a job, cos he is over 50, with no qualifications
Click to expand...

But he's willing and that must count for a lot. We're all wishing him luck.


----------



## SaxonLady

shand said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im back grizzle has got the cage from the loft so pip is out of the washing basket and in a cage now, fingers crossed, though the fish is a lot better after his bath, these pets take a lot of work and looking after, and being mum guess who gets the job
> 
> 
> 
> Was the fish bath to help eliminate disease?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he had a sore on his side that grizzle said wes getting worse, but after 2 purple baths you can hardly see it, but my fingers are faintly purple so mabe I will start a new trend
Click to expand...

PV will be jealous...


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> always wanted siblings but it sounds like the kind of stress you have if you are dating 3 guys
> 
> 
> 
> I never had any stress dating three guys! Or shouldn't I admit that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wouldn't!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw shucks, you know me too well.
> 
> Good morning Susan, are we in a better mood today? Or still cold and miserable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahah....I don't know yet what mood I'm in hahahaha...I'll try not to be too grumpy hahahaha......I'm peed off with this weather and DH....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, theydon't help do they. I might commit a felony on mine.
Click to expand...

Sshhhh - don't tell anyone, you might be able to claim insanity due to unforeseen circumstances[/quote]

that would be easy. Thanks for the heads up. I finally got him to go to the doctor. Now he's on Tritrace for 5 weeks, then changes to Ramipril. With blood tests at 2 and 5 weeks. I must look that all up. He 'thinks it's something to do with blood pressure'! In other words he's not saying.[/quote]

It is definitely blood pressure. Ramipril & tritace are the same medications, different brands. They will adjust the dosage until they get his blood pressure is under control.

We are getting wonderful thunder, lightning and rain storm. Shame it's cold outside, otherwise I would be outside watching it - I love these storms :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you going Saaxy, resting & arm exercises - is your shoulder improving
> 
> 
> 
> The arm is improving though slowly. I still feel whacked from over a week ago. Just can't get the gumption going again. Possibly because of the funeral tomorrow. It's supposed to be raining all day, and it's a graveside commital. I need some energy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I shall be thinking of you tomorrow. Hopefully then you can have some time to think of yourself. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't waste your time on holiday thinking of me at a funeral. It will soon be over. And I'm away camping with the boys in about a week, so I'll soon cheer up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I will think of you. Camping should be fun, jusdt hope the wether perks up for you., xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> War and Peace show, lots of mud or dust depending on the weather. I shall take knitting and books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like just what you need also, time with GS's and something fun to do as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> absolutely, apart from the cooking for the 5 thousand.
Click to expand...

Oh ..... Are you doing that as well :XD: :XD:


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we've missed because I've been sleeping in...I put the alarm on and then turn it off. I don't know why I bother. Today is another wet day, drizzly...We are supposed to be having a run out.
> 
> 
> 
> The outing might do you some good, Susan - especially if you have a choice of where you go :thumbup: Choose somewhere that would make you happy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And buy wool!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I think that is what she is missing - I am on rations until DH gets work again, but I think I joined the sock yarn club, before this happened, so am getting 2 more lots of yarn in that :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't realise when you siad the other day, that your DH has lost his job. sorry about that Judi, You'll be a bit worried i expect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trying not too much, we don't have any big bills or anything like that so we should be ok for a while. The real worry is if anyone will give him a job, cos he is over 50, with no qualifications
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he's willing and that must count for a lot. We're all wishing him luck.
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, it helps when people are supportive xx


----------



## Xiang

Ok, gotta go now, hoping to Skype with my little brother. Will hopefully chat with someone a little later


----------



## pearlone

Morning ladies from a sunny and warm Pa. Sorry to hear GS's weather is still wet and drizzly. It gets depressing after awhile. Sending a bottle of sunshine your way.

Xiang, love the Brioche Hat and thanks for the pattern. I copied it. Haven't anyone to make it for, but maybe my 2 year gniece would like it. She wears lots of hats. You did a wonderful job. As GS says very neat. Sorry to hear about you DH. Hope and pray he finds work soon. In this youth oriented society, anyone over 30 is obselete.

Saxy glad to hear your shoulder is slowly responding to PT treatment. Camping will be fun, cooking for 500 not so much. You need a vacation away just for you to do relaxing things dear. You do so much for others, take time for just you.

Shand hope your little bird comes around and starts to perk up. I didn't know blue fish could could turn your hands blue. What type of fish is it???

Purple you are a whirlwind today, with so much to do and such. Don't wear yourself out before your vacation. I know what you mean about not having much more room in your car. That happens to us going back and forth to Florida.

Binky love your beautiful baby blanket. Whatever little baby is lucky enough to recieve this will be fashionable and cozy warm. Lovely job, well done.

Linky congrats on new auto. Know you must be so happy to have reliable transportation. Great pic of new auto and you.

Jynx glad DB is cancelling coming at moment. I agree with you, that your Mom would fit in nicely in a community where she could recieve the assistance she requires, and it would also free you up to deal with your health challenges also. You could then have fun visits, without all the worry and work. Assisted Living places are wonderful for those who require some help but still like to have a sense of independence. Perhaps you could check with a place and have Mom visit during activity time to meet other ladies and get involved, so it is not so scary to her. Making friends and getting familiar is very important, it takes away some of the fear factor. Good luck dear, and hope you start feeling better also.

Hey Becca, just another day till Vacation, Yea!!!!!!!!What are you going to do the first day off??Sleep in????

Polly, I would also frog that blanket back that you made and use it for yourself. Glad you didn't get tied up with that guy????

Smiley hope your car gets fixed soon and you can have a nice visit with Judy. Miss hearing from you.

Londy and Sharon what are you ladies caught up in.?

Well I had best get ready to go to the doctor and make my demands known to get off this lousey BP med that is making me so sick. I have been on it way too long and now having just so many nasty side effects from it. I refuse to ever take it again. There are many other drugs one can try. Love to all, hope to bbo later. luv to all Purly


----------



## shand

that would be easy. Thanks for the heads up. I finally got him to go to the doctor. Now he's on Tritrace for 5 weeks, then changes to Ramipril. With blood tests at 2 and 5 weeks. I must look that all up. He 'thinks it's something to do with blood pressure'! In other words he's not saying.[/quote]

I take Ramipril and its for blood pressure, but I have never had Tritrace so cant help there


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im back grizzle has got the cage from the loft so pip is out of the washing basket and in a cage now, fingers crossed, though the fish is a lot better after his bath, these pets take a lot of work and looking after, and being mum guess who gets the job
> 
> 
> 
> Was the fish bath to help eliminate disease?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he had a sore on his side that grizzle said wes getting worse, but after 2 purple baths you can hardly see it, but my fingers are faintly purple so mabe I will start a new trend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PV will be jealous...
Click to expand...

Oooh I am, but I've got purple toenails. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Just got my head around provisional cast on as someone is boumd to ask me about that tonight!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Shand, You still there. It's just poured with rain, I mean in buckets, and now it's bright sunshine again!


----------



## tammie52

shand said:


> that would be easy. Thanks for the heads up. I finally got him to go to the doctor. Now he's on Tritrace for 5 weeks, then changes to Ramipril. With blood tests at 2 and 5 weeks. I must look that all up. He 'thinks it's something to do with blood pressure'! In other words he's not saying.


I take Ramipril and its for blood pressure, but I have never had Tritrace so cant help there[/quote]

its a ace inihibitor for blood pressure. i know what hes goin threw, been to docs again this morning for my blood pressure and its still high, on two diff types of medication and he cnt get it down, am really glad i dont smoke now, sure hope he gets its sorted soon


----------



## tammie52

shand said:


> that would be easy. Thanks for the heads up. I finally got him to go to the doctor. Now he's on Tritrace for 5 weeks, then changes to Ramipril. With blood tests at 2 and 5 weeks. I must look that all up. He 'thinks it's something to do with blood pressure'! In other words he's not saying.


I take Ramipril and its for blood pressure, but I have never had Tritrace so cant help there[/quote]

its a ace inihibitor for blood pressure. i know what hes goin threw, been to docs again this morning for my blood pressure and its still high, on two diff types of medication and he cnt get it down, am really glad i dont smoke now, sure hope he gets its sorted soon


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> Hi Shand, You still there. It's just poured with rain, I mean in buckets, and now it's bright sunshine again!


yep its just started here, and the next 2 days are very busy over here its what is called the 11th night here, were silly people go out at midnight and lite bonfires, then its bands day tomorrow, guess what ill be doin, nothing i wont be out the door. lol


----------



## shand

the sun keeps poping out for a few moments then disapering again, but no rain today, first day in ages that it has been dry,though the ground is very wet still


----------



## tammie52

oh looks like your all gone, ok will pop off and make a cuppa, bye all


----------



## shand

can anybody let me know the dates of the ally pally and the dates we are booked into edinborough please as I seemed to have mislaid them thanks shand


----------



## binkbrice

Purple wish you lots of luck tonight with the class, wish I could be there to learn from you 

Tammie Hello , I posted a pic of the blanket yesterday, hope they can finally get you sorted out on your blood pressure

I have to take dd and myself to the dr. today I think we are both sportin an ear infection

Shand hope your bird is better soon they are such lovely little creatures

Saxy will be thinky of you and yours tomorrow

Purly love your posts

Xiang love love the hat made a copy of the pattern to cute

well I am off to get ready for the doctors

hope everyone has a lovely rest of whatever part of the day they are in

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> Here it is, I didn't have a child to model it, so it is on a small ball


Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline

Xiang, sorry to hear about DH. I hope something comes up for him soon. Is there anything he could do as a self-employed person? That's what my DH did 5 years ago when he lost his job. He's now got quite a good reputation as a Handyman, with lots of customers by word-of-mouth.


----------



## lifeline

Purly, yes can't wait for tomorrow to end. And yes I think a lie-in is what's in store on Fridy. 
Really sorry to hear the meds are making you feel so ill. I hope there is some improvement soon.


----------



## lifeline

PV maybe we will get to chat latter when you get back from your experts club  I think you will have a great time. If we don't cht latter, I hope it goes well, and safe and happy traveling tomorrow.


----------



## lifeline

GS did you get out today? Where did you go? I love to her about all the lovely places up where you are. I have been to so many of the towns around by you. It's all so lovely.


----------



## lifeline

We had a terrible down-pour today. The children were playng outside and it suddnely started to pour. They all ran under the gazebos out there. We thought it would soon stop, but it went on and on and got heavier. The rain fell so fast it didn't soak into the ground and so soon they were standing in a massive puddle. I did feel so sorry for them.


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Xiang, sorry to hear about DH. I hope something comes up for him soon. Is there anything he could do as a self-employed person? That's what my DH did 5 years ago when he lost his job. He's now got quite a good reputation as a Handyman, with lots of customers by word-of-mouth.


Unfortunately not, he isn't really a handyman :-?


----------



## DenzelsMa

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> always wanted siblings but it sounds like the kind of stress you have if you are dating 3 guys
> 
> 
> 
> I never had any stress dating three guys! Or shouldn't I admit that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wouldn't!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw shucks, you know me too well.
> 
> Good morning Susan, are we in a better mood today? Or still cold and miserable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahah....I don't know yet what mood I'm in hahahaha...I'll try not to be too grumpy hahahaha......I'm peed off with this weather and DH....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, theydon't help do they. I might commit a felony on mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sshhhh - don't tell anyone, you might be able to claim insanity due to unforeseen circumstances
Click to expand...

that would be easy. Thanks for the heads up. I finally got him to go to the doctor. Now he's on Tritrace for 5 weeks, then changes to Ramipril. With blood tests at 2 and 5 weeks. I must look that all up. He 'thinks it's something to do with blood pressure'! In other words he's not saying.[/quote]

It is definitely blood pressure. Ramipril & tritace are the same medications, different brands. They will adjust the dosage until they get his blood pressure is under control.

We are getting wonderful thunder, lightning and rain storm. Shame it's cold outside, otherwise I would be outside watching it - I love these storms :thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]

If he gets any odd symptoms, like breathlessness, get him back to the doctor without delay. He may be fine on Ramipril or he may get side effects. I'm allergic to the whole Ramipril family and it did scary things to me. My daughter also takes it and she's fine with it. It took me ages to convince the doctor that my severe breathlessness and swelling of my legs had only happened since I started with Ramipril. Because my symptoms were not listed in his side effects book the doctor refused to believe me.
Di


----------



## lifeline

Hello Di, I haven't seen you for a while. How are you?


----------



## DenzelsMa

lifeline said:


> Hello Di, I haven't seen you for a while. How are you?


I'm fine, thanks. How are you?


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> PV maybe we will get to chat latter when you get back from your experts club  I think you will have a great time. If we don't cht latter, I hope it goes well, and safe and happy traveling tomorrow.


Hi Rebecca, I'm back with a WI cake. Managed to bluff my way through the evening and even demonstrated some knitting and mattress stitch. How was your day? xx


----------



## tammie52

binkbrice said:


> Purple wish you lots of luck tonight with the class, wish I could be there to learn from you
> 
> Tammie Hello , I posted a pic of the blanket yesterday, hope they can finally get you sorted out on your blood pressure
> 
> I have to take dd and myself to the dr. today I think we are both sportin an ear infection
> 
> Shand hope your bird is better soon they are such lovely little creatur
> Saxy will be thinky of you and yours tomorrow
> 
> Purly love your posts
> 
> Xiang love love the hat made a copy of the pattern to cute
> 
> well I am off to get ready for the doctors
> 
> hope everyone has a lovely rest of whatever part of the day they are in
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


 thank you, hope you both get ease soon its not nice ear infections


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Tammie, How you doing?


----------



## tammie52

shand said:


> can anybody let me know the dates of the ally pally and the dates we are booked into edinborough please as I seemed to have mislaid them thanks shand


dates for edinburgh are 22 till the 25th i thk best asking purplev tho she will keep us right lol


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> Hi Tammie, How you doing?


hiya
im doin well thanks,
you all ready for the off 2 morrow? is it only you /hubbie goin away?


----------



## tammie52

purple have you ever heard of a thing called rick rack ribbon?


----------



## PurpleFi

tammie52 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tammie, How you doing?
> 
> 
> 
> hiya
> im doin well thanks,
> you all ready for the off 2 morrow? is it only you /hubbie goin away?
Click to expand...

Yes just me and Mr P. Leaving dd and faminly in charge of the house. My dear SIL has decided to change the locks and book us into the old folks home while we are away. He was only joking (I hope) Our boat leaves Portsmouth at 2.45 pm tomorrow so we don;t have to leave too early. xx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> PV maybe we will get to chat latter when you get back from your experts club  I think you will have a great time. If we don't cht latter, I hope it goes well, and safe and happy traveling tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rebecca, I'm back with a WI cake. Managed to bluff my way through the evening and even demonstrated some knitting and mattress stitch. How was your day? xx
Click to expand...

Sounds like a good evening. Are you taking cake to France or leaving it for DD and family?


----------



## lifeline

tammie52 said:


> purple have you ever heard of a thing called rick rack ribbon?


Hi Tammie. I think rick rack is that wavy ribbon that is normally teamed up with gingham


----------



## PurpleFi

Shand

Ally Pally is Fri 12 October and Edinburgh Mon 22 - Thurs 25 Oct.


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tammie, How you doing?
> 
> 
> 
> hiya
> im doin well thanks,
> you all ready for the off 2 morrow? is it only you /hubbie goin away?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes just me and Mr P. Leaving dd and faminly in charge of the house. My dear SIL has decided to change the locks and book us into the old folks home while we are away. He was only joking (I hope) Our boat leaves Portsmouth at 2.45 pm tomorrow so we don;t have to leave too early. xx[/ote]
> 
> well thats good not a early morning sailing then. enjoy your break , ha ha bout old folks home my kids tell me that every day
Click to expand...


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> purple have you ever heard of a thing called rick rack ribbon?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tammie. I think rick rack is that wavy ribbon that is normally teamed up with gingham
Click to expand...

Hi Rebecca, Yes that's right. What do you need it for?


----------



## tammie52

lifeline said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> purple have you ever heard of a thing called rick rack ribbon?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tammie. I think rick rack is that wavy ribbon that is normally teamed up with gingham
Click to expand...

see i new some one would know wot it was thank you, must look out for it next time im in town i was wanting to do a few roses with it, got the idea of internet lol


----------



## PurpleFi

tammie52 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tammie, How you doing?
> 
> 
> 
> hiya
> im doin well thanks,
> you all ready for the off 2 morrow? is it only you /hubbie goin away?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes just me and Mr P. Leaving dd and faminly in charge of the house. My dear SIL has decided to change the locks and book us into the old folks home while we are away. He was only joking (I hope) Our boat leaves Portsmouth at 2.45 pm tomorrow so we don;t have to leave too early. xx[/ote]
> 
> well thats good not a early morning sailing then. enjoy your break , ha ha bout old folks home my kids tell me that every day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trouble is we wil be staying with my son and his 7 yr old grandson who, we found out today, has chickenpoxs!
Click to expand...


----------



## lifeline

Rick rack ribbon
http://www.craftyribbons.com/shop_ric_rac-76.aspx


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> purple have you ever heard of a thing called rick rack ribbon?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tammie. I think rick rack is that wavy ribbon that is normally teamed up with gingham
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Rebecca, Yes that's right. What do you need it for?
Click to expand...

read bottom post purplev


----------



## PurpleFi

tammie52 said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> purple have you ever heard of a thing called rick rack ribbon?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tammie. I think rick rack is that wavy ribbon that is normally teamed up with gingham
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see i new some one would know wot it was thank you, must look out for it next time im in town i was wanting to do a few roses with it, got the idea of internet lol
Click to expand...

That sounds neat, what do you do gather it up on one side?


----------



## PurpleFi

tammie52 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> purple have you ever heard of a thing called rick rack ribbon?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tammie. I think rick rack is that wavy ribbon that is normally teamed up with gingham
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Rebecca, Yes that's right. What do you need it for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> read bottom post purplev
Click to expand...

Got it!


----------



## tammie52

lifeline said:


> Rick rack ribbon
> http://www.craftyribbons.com/shop_ric_rac-76.aspx


oh lovely colours there, but i cnt buy of them sites i dont have a card or paypal so will see wot the shop in town here has


----------



## lifeline

tammie52 said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> purple have you ever heard of a thing called rick rack ribbon?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tammie. I think rick rack is that wavy ribbon that is normally teamed up with gingham
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see i new some one would know wot it was thank you, must look out for it next time im in town i was wanting to do a few roses with it, got the idea of internet lol
Click to expand...

That sounds good. Will you send a link. Or post pictures when you've made some.


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> purple have you ever heard of a thing called rick rack ribbon?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tammie. I think rick rack is that wavy ribbon that is normally teamed up with gingham
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see i new some one would know wot it was thank you, must look out for it next time im in town i was wanting to do a few roses with it, got the idea of internet lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds neat, what do you do gather it up on one side?
Click to expand...

cut a lenght then roll its comes out like a rose the longer the lenght the bigger the rose


----------



## tammie52

lifeline said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> purple have you ever heard of a thing called rick rack ribbon?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tammie. I think rick rack is that wavy ribbon that is normally teamed up with gingham
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see i new some one would know wot it was thank you, must look out for it next time im in town i was wanting to do a few roses with it, got the idea of internet lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds good. Will you send a link. Or post pictures when you've made some.
Click to expand...

will send link 2 morrow, cos if i go to find it now it will take me all night lol


----------



## lifeline

PV, just seen GS has chicken pox. Oh dear :|


----------



## lifeline

tammie52 said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> purple have you ever heard of a thing called rick rack ribbon?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tammie. I think rick rack is that wavy ribbon that is normally teamed up with gingham
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see i new some one would know wot it was thank you, must look out for it next time im in town i was wanting to do a few roses with it, got the idea of internet lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds good. Will you send a link. Or post pictures when you've made some.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> will send link 2 morrow, cos if i go to find it now it will take me all night lol
Click to expand...

Great. Just seen post above telling PV how to do it. :thumbup:


----------



## tammie52

http://thecraftingchicks.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/flower_rick_rack.jpg

hope this comes out ok


----------



## PurpleFi

tammie52 said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> purple have you ever heard of a thing called rick rack ribbon?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tammie. I think rick rack is that wavy ribbon that is normally teamed up with gingham
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see i new some one would know wot it was thank you, must look out for it next time im in town i was wanting to do a few roses with it, got the idea of internet lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds good. Will you send a link. Or post pictures when you've made some.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> will send link 2 morrow, cos if i go to find it now it will take me all night lol
Click to expand...

Thanks Tammie. xx


----------



## tammie52

lifeline said:


> PV, just seen GS has chicken pox. Oh dear :|


who has chicken pox SUSAN?


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> purple have you ever heard of a thing called rick rack ribbon?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tammie. I think rick rack is that wavy ribbon that is normally teamed up with gingham
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see i new some one would know wot it was thank you, must look out for it next time im in town i was wanting to do a few roses with it, got the idea of internet lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds good. Will you send a link. Or post pictures when you've made some.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> will send link 2 morrow, cos if i go to find it now it will take me all night lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Tammie. xx[/qu
> 
> found it quicker than i thought lol
Click to expand...


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> PV, just seen GS has chicken pox. Oh dear :|


Luckily both Mr P and I have had it.


----------



## PurpleFi

tammie52 said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> PV, just seen GS has chicken pox. Oh dear :|
> 
> 
> 
> who has chicken pox SUSAN?
Click to expand...

No my grandson in France. If Susan had it we'd never hear the end of it! :roll:


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> PV, just seen GS has chicken pox. Oh dear :|
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily both Mr P and I have had it.
Click to expand...

oh dear
thats one thing that is very dangerous to my gemma her being in contact with any one who has anything like that


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> PV, just seen GS has chicken pox. Oh dear :|
> 
> 
> 
> who has chicken pox SUSAN?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No my grandson in France. If Susan had it we'd never hear the end of it! :roll:
Click to expand...

aw bless him hope he gets better soon, its not nice for a child let alone a adult having it, 
ha ha yea thats true bout susan bless her lol


----------



## lifeline

tammie52 said:


> http://thecraftingchicks.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/flower_rick_rack.jpg
> 
> hope this comes out ok


Wow. That is amazing. Thanks for the link.


----------



## tammie52

were is she in bed? lol


----------



## tammie52

lifeline said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://thecraftingchicks.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/flower_rick_rack.jpg
> 
> hope this comes out ok
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. That is amazing. Thanks for the link.
Click to expand...

nice aint they


----------



## PurpleFi

tammie52 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> PV, just seen GS has chicken pox. Oh dear :|
> 
> 
> 
> who has chicken pox SUSAN?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No my grandson in France. If Susan had it we'd never hear the end of it! :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aw bless him hope he gets better soon, its not nice for a child let alone a adult having it,
> ha ha yea thats true bout susan bless her lol
Click to expand...

I had it when I was thirty. Wasn't really ill, but covered in spots head to toe and boy did it itch. xx


----------



## tammie52

ill go into town fri and see if i can get some of it, cnt go 2 morrow every were is closed here in belfast with it being the 12th,


----------



## lifeline

tammie52 said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> PV, just seen GS has chicken pox. Oh dear :|
> 
> 
> 
> who has chicken pox SUSAN?
Click to expand...

hahhahaahahahahaha. Should have thought of that as I wrote it. I see PV has corrected it. When she reads that she'll be after lamping me heeheehee


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:



> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> PV, just seen GS has chicken pox. Oh dear :|
> 
> 
> 
> who has chicken pox SUSAN?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No my grandson in France. If Susan had it we'd never hear the end of it! :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aw bless him hope he gets better soon, its not nice for a child let alone a adult having it,
> ha ha yea thats true bout susan bless her lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had it when I was thirty. Wasn't really ill, but covered in spots head to toe and boy did it itch. xx
Click to expand...

remember when i was little i had it . my god i swear my mum just poured the bottle of camoline lotion over my head lol


----------



## tammie52

lifeline said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> PV, just seen GS has chicken pox. Oh dear :|
> 
> 
> 
> who has chicken pox SUSAN?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahhahaahahahahaha. Should have thought of that as I wrote it. I see PV has corrected it. When she reads that she'll be after lamping me heeheehee
Click to expand...

lol she will


----------



## tammie52

lifeline said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> PV, just seen GS has chicken pox. Oh dear :|
> 
> 
> 
> who has chicken pox SUSAN?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahhahaahahahahaha. Should have thought of that as I wrote it. I see PV has corrected it. When she reads that she'll be after lamping me heeheehee
Click to expand...

lol she will


----------



## PurpleFi

tammie52 said:


> http://thecraftingchicks.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/flower_rick_rack.jpg
> 
> hope this comes out ok


WOW. Love it.


----------



## PurpleFi

tammie52 said:


> ill go into town fri and see if i can get some of it, cnt go 2 morrow every were is closed here in belfast with it being the 12th,


Saturday is Bastille Day in France. So we are going to a big firework display.


----------



## PurpleFi

tammie52 said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> PV, just seen GS has chicken pox. Oh dear :|
> 
> 
> 
> who has chicken pox SUSAN?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahhahaahahahahaha. Should have thought of that as I wrote it. I see PV has corrected it. When she reads that she'll be after lamping me heeheehee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol she will
Click to expand...

Better come with me to France, she won't b e able to reach us there.


----------



## tammie52

shows you how evil my x soninlaw is to cut a long story short our jess his daughter of 4 passport needs to be renewed as janine wants to take kids over to see his mum in oxford in a few weeks well he wont sign the form to get her passport renewed cos he dont want her seeing his mum. he has to sign it as its a irish one as she was born in the south of ireland


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> PV, just seen GS has chicken pox. Oh dear :|
> 
> 
> 
> who has chicken pox SUSAN?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahhahaahahahahaha. Should have thought of that as I wrote it. I see PV has corrected it. When she reads that she'll be after lamping me heeheehee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol she will
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he he think if she had it we would all have to go look after her never mind france lol
> Better come with me to France, she won't b e able to reach us there.
Click to expand...


----------



## lifeline

PurpleV said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> PV, just seen GS has chicken pox. Oh dear :|
> 
> 
> 
> who has chicken pox SUSAN?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No my grandson in France. If Susan had it we'd never hear the end of it! :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aw bless him hope he gets better soon, its not nice for a child let alone a adult having it,
> ha ha yea thats true bout susan bless her lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had it when I was thirty. Wasn't really ill, but covered in spots head to toe and boy did it itch. xx
Click to expand...

DS #2 was covered from head to toe like that. Not nice. And boy did he sleep, almost solidly for 4 or 5 days.


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ill go into town fri and see if i can get some of it, cnt go 2 morrow every were is closed here in belfast with it being the 12th,
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday is Bastille Day in Frftance. So we are going to a big firework display.
Click to expand...

you wana see fireworks come here after 12 tonight this place will be crazy, me ill be in bed they can do wot they like lol


----------



## PurpleFi

tammie52 said:


> shows you how evil my x soninlaw is to cut a long story short our jess his daughter of 4 passport needs to be renewed as janine wants to take kids over to see his mum in oxford in a few weeks well he wont sign the form to get her passport renewed cos he dont want her seeing his mum. he has to sign it as its a irish one as she was born in the south of ireland


Oh that is so mean. Does it have to be signed by both parents?


----------



## lifeline

tammie52 said:


> shows you how evil my x soninlaw is to cut a long story short our jess his daughter of 4 passport needs to be renewed as janine wants to take kids over to see his mum in oxford in a few weeks well he wont sign the form to get her passport renewed cos he dont want her seeing his mum. he has to sign it as its a irish one as she was born in the south of ireland


Let me get this right. He doesn't want her to see his own mother? Very odd.


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> shows you how evil my x soninlaw is to cut a long story short our jess his daughter of 4 passport needs to be renewed as janine wants to take kids over to see his mum in oxford in a few weeks well he wont sign the form to get her passport renewed cos he dont want her seeing his mum. he has to sign it as its a irish one as she was born in the south of ireland
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that is so mean. Does it have to be signed by both parents?
Click to expand...

yep and hes being nasty. but as her barrister said hes got 2 choices sign the form and email it back or we can get a order put on you that you have to come to belfast to do it, he wont do that as he knows wot will happen if he puts a foot here again lol


----------



## tammie52

lifeline said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> shows you how evil my x soninlaw is to cut a long story short our jess his daughter of 4 passport needs to be renewed as janine wants to take kids over to see his mum in oxford in a few weeks well he wont sign the form to get her passport renewed cos he dont want her seeing his mum. he has to sign it as its a irish one as she was born in the south of ireland
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this right. He doesn't want her to see his own mother? Very odd.
Click to expand...

 yes i know but its a long story his mum left him with his dad when he was 7 she walked out sure he wouldnt even invite her to his own wedding my daughter tryed but he said no


----------



## PurpleFi

Oh that is so mean. Does it have to be signed by both parents?[/quote]
yep and hes being nasty. but as her barrister said hes got 2 choices sign the form and email it back or we can get a order put on you that you have to come to belfast to do it, he wont do that as he knows wot will happen if he puts a foot here again lol[/quote]

Surely there must be a way to get a new passport without his signature as he is being such a A.H.


----------



## tammie52

his mum and him aint got on for yrs shes washed her hands of him even took him off her will. he was an only child.


----------



## lifeline

tammie52 said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> shows you how evil my x soninlaw is to cut a long story short our jess his daughter of 4 passport needs to be renewed as janine wants to take kids over to see his mum in oxford in a few weeks well he wont sign the form to get her passport renewed cos he dont want her seeing his mum. he has to sign it as its a irish one as she was born in the south of ireland
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this right. He doesn't want her to see his own mother? Very odd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes i know but its a long story his mum left him with his dad when he was 7 she walked out sure he wouldnt even invite her to his own wedding my daughter tryed but he said no
Click to expand...

It's all so sad. when things like that happen. And it's not nice for your GD.


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> Oh that is so mean. Does it have to be signed by both parents?


yep and hes being nasty. but as her barrister said hes got 2 choices sign the form and email it back or we can get a order put on you that you have to come to belfast to do it, he wont do that as he knows wot will happen if he puts a foot here again lol[/quote]

Surely there must be a way to get a new passport without his signature as he is being such a A.H.[/quote]

british one yes but not irish. sure its like me i was born in belfast but i have a irish p/port when i went to get a visa for india i had to fill out a non uk resdiency form cos i had a irish p/port its so silly over here


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm off to get an early night before the voyage tomorrow. I'll pop in here in the morning and then I'll be back on sometime on Friday. Night night Tammie and Rebecca. Lots of love and hugs to all my lovely friends. xx


----------



## London Girl

Hello ladies, I'm in for a while before bed but haven;t had time for a catch up, what did I miss?


----------



## tammie52

lifeline said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> shows you how evil my x soninlaw is to cut a long story short our jess his daughter of 4 passport needs to be renewed as janine wants to take kids over to see his mum in oxford in a few weeks well he wont sign the form to get her passport renewed cos he dont want her seeing his mum. he has to sign it as its a irish one as she was born in the south of ireland
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this right. He doesn't want her to see his own mother? Very odd.[/q
> yes i know but its a long story his mum left him with his dad when he was 7 she walked out sure he wouldnt even invite her to his own wedding my daughter tryed but he said no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all so sad. when things like that happen. And it's not nice for your GD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> true but sure hes the one missing out
Click to expand...


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> I'm off to get an early night before the voyage tomorrow. I'll pop in here in the morning and then I'll be back on sometime on Friday. Night night Tammie and Rebecca. Lots of love and hugs to all my lovely friends. xx


night night love. safe journey there /back xx im goin to go to as hubbie wants a cuppa hes off work now for 5 days so hes still up lol night all


----------



## tammie52

London Girl said:


> Hello ladies, I'm in for a while before bed but haven;t had time for a catch up, what did I miss?


hi and bye sorry hubbie wants a cuppa chat again soon xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Hello ladies, I'm in for a while before bed but haven;t had time for a catch up, what did I miss?


Hi June, Thanks for your text. I'm just about to go to bed. Hope you had a good day.xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, I'm in for a while before bed but haven;t had time for a catch up, what did I miss?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi June, Thanks for your text. I'm just about to go to bed. Hope you had a good day.xx
Click to expand...

So you should be in bed, you have a bisy day tomorrow! Have a safe journey, catch you on the other side!! Have had a good day, finished a lot of costume sewing for friend's
gd who is a dance student then we went to the cinema to see Snow White and the Huntsman. I gave it 6 out of 10, it was a cross between Lord of the Rings and Joan of Arc!!!


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://thecraftingchicks.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/flower_rick_rack.jpg
> 
> hope this comes out ok
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. That is amazing. Thanks for the link.
Click to expand...

Aren't they fab? They look quite easy to make - if you can find the rick-rack!!


----------



## lifeline

PurpleV said:


> I'm off to get an early night before the voyage tomorrow. I'll pop in here in the morning and then I'll be back on sometime on Friday. Night night Tammie and Rebecca. Lots of love and hugs to all my lovely friends. xx


Take care. Have a great journey. Enjoy the fireworks.


----------



## lifeline

tammie52 said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> shows you how evil my x soninlaw is to cut a long story short our jess his daughter of 4 passport needs to be renewed as janine wants to take kids over to see his mum in oxford in a few weeks well he wont sign the form to get her passport renewed cos he dont want her seeing his mum. he has to sign it as its a irish one as she was born in the south of ireland
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this right. He doesn't want her to see his own mother? Very odd.[/q
> yes i know but its a long story his mum left him with his dad when he was 7 she walked out sure he wouldnt even invite her to his own wedding my daughter tryed but he said no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all so sad. when things like that happen. And it's not nice for your GD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> true but sure hes the one missing out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are right. Isn't that 'cutting your nose off to spite your face'. Sometimes people just don't see it.
Click to expand...


----------



## lifeline

Hello Londy. how are you?


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://thecraftingchicks.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/flower_rick_rack.jpg
> 
> hope this comes out ok
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. That is amazing. Thanks for the link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren't they fab? They look quite easy to make - if you can find the rick-rack!!
Click to expand...

I haven't seen it for years. Almost forgot it existed until Tammie mentioned it.


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Hello Londy. how are you?


Fine thanks dear, still plodding on with my adult BSJ, I am now extending the sleeves but have to make sure I get the stripes the same on both sleeves as it is not automatic as when knitting the main garment, will be glad when it's finished and I can either wear it or dump it!!!


----------



## London Girl

Okay, the eyes are starting to droop so I am off to bed now, goodnight Becca, hope your last day is nice and easy!! We'll have to meet up if you are not working for a while? xxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://thecraftingchicks.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/flower_rick_rack.jpg
> 
> hope this comes out ok
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. That is amazing. Thanks for the link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren't they fab? They look quite easy to make - if you can find the rick-rack!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't seen it for years. Almost forgot it existed until Tammie mentioned it.
Click to expand...

I did get some at Ally Pally a couple of years ago or maybe it was Olympia.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, I'm in for a while before bed but haven;t had time for a catch up, what did I miss?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi June, Thanks for your text. I'm just about to go to bed. Hope you had a good day.xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you should be in bed, you have a bisy day tomorrow! Have a safe journey, catch you on the other side!! Have had a good day, finished a lot of costume sewing for friend's
> gd who is a dance student then we went to the cinema to see Snow White and the Huntsman. I gave it 6 out of 10, it was a cross between Lord of the Rings and Joan of Arc!!!
Click to expand...

Haven't gone to bed yet. Can't decide which handbag to take. I've narrowed it down to 7!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Londy. how are you?
> 
> 
> 
> Fine thanks dear, still plodding on with my adult BSJ, I am now extending the sleeves but have to make sure I get the stripes the same on both sleeves as it is not automatic as when knitting the main garment, will be glad when it's finished and I can either wear it or dump it!!!
Click to expand...

Don't you dare dump it, it's lovely. xx Night night. Going to bed now decided to take 3 handbags!!


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm off to get an early night before the voyage tomorrow. I'll pop in here in the morning and then I'll be back on sometime on Friday. Night night Tammie and Rebecca. Lots of love and hugs to all my lovely friends. xx
> 
> 
> 
> Take care. Have a great journey. Enjoy the fireworks.
Click to expand...

Bye Rebecca, enjoy your last day. Night night. Love and hugs


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Okay, the eyes are starting to droop so I am off to bed now, goodnight Becca, hope your last day is nice and easy!! We'll have to meet up if you are not working for a while? xxx


Okay. Night night. Don't dump your bsj. It would be good to meet up.


----------



## lifeline

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, I'm in for a while before bed but haven;t had time for a catch up, what did I miss?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi June, Thanks for your text. I'm just about to go to bed. Hope you had a good day.xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you should be in bed, you have a bisy day tomorrow! Have a safe journey, catch you on the other side!! Have had a good day, finished a lot of costume sewing for friend's
> gd who is a dance student then we went to the cinema to see Snow White and the Huntsman. I gave it 6 out of 10, it was a cross between Lord of the Rings and Joan of Arc!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't gone to bed yet. Can't decide which handbag to take. I've narrowed it down to 7!
Click to expand...

SEVEN? Why not take three? The 2nd from left, middle and end one on the right


----------



## lifeline

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm off to get an early night before the voyage tomorrow. I'll pop in here in the morning and then I'll be back on sometime on Friday. Night night Tammie and Rebecca. Lots of love and hugs to all my lovely friends. xx
> 
> 
> 
> Take care. Have a great journey. Enjoy the fireworks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bye Rebecca, enjoy your last day. Night night. Love and hugs
Click to expand...

Night night.

I'm off too.


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleV said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tammie, How you doing?
> 
> 
> 
> hiya
> im doin well thanks,
> you all ready for the off 2 morrow? is it only you /hubbie goin away?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes just me and Mr P. Leaving dd and faminly in charge of the house. My dear SIL has decided to change the locks and book us into the old folks home while we are away. He was only joking (I hope) Our boat leaves Portsmouth at 2.45 pm tomorrow so we don;t have to leave too early. xx[/ote]
> 
> well thats good not a early morning sailing then. enjoy your break , ha ha bout old folks home my kids tell me that every day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trouble is we wil be staying with my son and his 7 yr old grandson who, we found out today, has chickenpoxs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh No!!!! How awful for him I hope he doesn't have to bad of a case and that you will be there long enough not to bring back to the other GK's, I know he was so looking forward to doing things with you, I hope that he feels well soon :-( big cyber ((hugs))
Click to expand...


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Londy. how are you?
> 
> 
> 
> Fine thanks dear, still plodding on with my adult BSJ, I am now extending the sleeves but have to make sure I get the stripes the same on both sleeves as it is not automatic as when knitting the main garment, will be glad when it's finished and I can either wear it or dump it!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you dare dump it, it's lovely. xx Night night. Going to bed now decided to take 3 handbags!!
Click to expand...

I agree don't dump it that was alot of work

Have a safe and wonderful trip and I hope grandson feels better soon


----------



## binkbrice

Well went to the doctor today and my DD and I have and ear infection, allergies, sinus infection and a virus wow I knew I didn't feel good but seriously....


Got my lovely presents from Linky today a whole set of the harmony interchangeable needles 2 of the straights a stand for the harmony interchangeables, cable connectors, case for the cables, needle id tags, 1 large 2 small project bags, so excited can't wait to use them so I think I will go for now and see if I can focus on my ruffle scarf I am working on

Love and Gentle Hugs 
Binky


----------



## pearlone

Hello, busy day. Off the horrible BP medicine. Will start a new one tomorrow, very low dose to start. Hope I have no problems with it. Fingers crossed.

Purple, have a wonderful holiday with your son and grandson. Have a safe trip and look forward to reading about your good times. Take care.Hope GS gets over chickenpoxs quickly. 

Tammie when I am out to craft store will look for rick rack for you. Might have some down stairs. I'll check for you. The rose looks very nice.

Londy, love your jacket. Don't throw away dear. Wish I could meet up with you and Rebecca and all the other tenas.What a great time .

Rebecca have a great last day tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you. Yea for summer vacation.

Binky hope you and DD got help for your ear infections. Sorry you are both down with it.

I remember having the chickenpox, it was awful. My blisters had blisters, and the itch was awful too. Misery in every pustule.

If I missed anyone I'm sorry, please forgive. Tomorrow guess where DH and I will be in the am???The first 1,000 guesses don't count. Yep his doctors and then Miss Daisy goes to the doggy spa for grooming. Friday isn't any better. DH has a sonogram first thing in morning. This week has been nuts! Love to all. Will chat in am. Purly


----------



## pearlone

Binky what a lovely surprise from Sis. Enjoy knitting your scarf with them. Linky what a great sister you are. Your mom certainly raised two lovely women. Caring and compassionate.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> jollypolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update - Brother e-mailed today and has changed plans... He now plans on coming the 26th - Called him and told him he better check with other brother because I think that is the week-end mom was going to spend a couple days with him and I want that to happen so I can get some things done at the house without her following my everywhere....
> 
> Ted does have Power of Attorney for mom and he does oversee her money......  That was fine when he was the one closest in location. That said, I had already told him I was going to change banks and why.... He has no problem with it, but he is a control freak and wants to see to every detail and he wants things set up so he can see the account activity on his computer..... His note said "it might be best if we waited to do change until he came down because it seems mom likes to have me around for those things and I can talk to her about you having more access to info"..... I don't want access to info.. I want to be able to write checks so that *when* mom loses sight, I can get bills handled - even now - without having to go over there and wait for her to sign everything , etc. etc. etc.....I also will need that if we ever convince her that a rented retirement community would suit her needs much better. He
> 
> and I really do the majority of taking care of mom.... but he doesn't run things by my other brother or I (forget about the two in Wisconsin) and has a pretty cavalier attitude on the money and has done a lot of expensive things to get the other house on the market.... things I thought better left undone..... He *says* he will support all my decisions on day to day care but always adds a long list of things *he* thinks need to be done.... Things that Gerry and I don't really think are at the top of the priority list...... certainly not in the same time frame he thinks. I also don't think he realizes just how much she has changed recently..... He is a good guy - and would even considermom moving in with them if they move.... another idea that I don't think is good..... I just don't want differences to ruin good relationships and I know I am not living ujp to his standards right now - or mine, with being conflicted on how to handle things and with not feeling good myself...
> 
> Thanks all for letting me vent.... I just don't like announcements. Pick up the phone and ask if it is a good time etc. etc.
> 
> The saga continues..... More changes,,,,,, the oncologist says to postponescan for a month because of the infection. Great.... Now I have another month to wait before I can call my time my own for a nice long stretch.
> 
> DH is having a flair-up so he is not feeling great. I am really feeling rotten.... much worse on the medication than off!!!! Hope that means it is working.... Did manage to get a lot done today, other than planting plants..... I'm going to knit the last three rows on this vest and go to bed early so I can maybe get a little bit of planting done before I take mom to eye Dr. I'll try to get the bills
> 
> sorted out when I take her home..... She won't be able to see to sign.... but I can get things ready....
> 
> End of saga for tonight.....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking a cup of decaf tea, soothing music, a cat to pet, CHOCOLATE! That's what works for me. Plus a good meditation book. Deep breaths? A lottery ticket unscratched in my pocket. I always wanted siblings but it sounds like the kind of stress you have if you are dating 3 guys
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you have that experience
Click to expand...

Yes, I did! I was in my twenties. One had a lovely yellow motor boat and we went to the lake a lot. One liked to play scrabble, beat me every time but he was so cute I didnt care. One had left my neighborhood but came back to see me. He took me to a night club which was new to me. I like to dance. He's the one I married. Mistake but who knew then! Most of my life was not that busy. Just happened that way for once. I'm the quiet type. Didn't fool around so hard to date when times were freer. I'm a traditional Catholic. 
Did you ever have that experience?


----------



## Xiang

If he gets any odd symptoms, like breathlessness, get him back to the doctor without delay. He may be fine on Ramipril or he may get side effects. I'm allergic to the whole Ramipril family and it did scary things to me. My daughter also takes it and she's fine with it. It took me ages to convince the doctor that my severe breathlessness and swelling of my legs had only happened since I started with Ramipril. Because my symptoms were not listed in his side effects book the doctor refused to believe me.
Di[/quote]

Yeah, doctors are like that, if it isn't documented anywhere, it cannot happen. I had something similar happen with one of my precious medications, except I got severe headaches. The doc didn't want me to stop taking that drug - I just refused to take it, so the decided to try different medications, until something worked with minimal side effects :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> PV maybe we will get to chat latter when you get back from your experts club  I think you will have a great time. If we don't cht latter, I hope it goes well, and safe and happy traveling tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rebecca, I'm back with a WI cake. Managed to bluff my way through the evening and even demonstrated some knitting and mattress stitch. How was your day? xx
Click to expand...

What is a WI cake?


----------



## Xiang

Did you have that experience  [/quote]

Yes, I did! I was in my twenties. One had a lovely yellow motor boat and we went to the lake a lot. One liked to play scrabble, beat me every time but he was so cute I didnt care. One had left my neighborhood but came back to see me. He took me to a night club which was new to me. I like to dance. He's the one I married. Mistake but who knew then! Most of my life was not that busy. Just happened that way for once. I'm the quiet type. Didn't fool around so hard to date when times were freer. I'm a traditional Catholic. 
Did you ever have that experience?[/quote]

Most of my friends were male, but I only dated one at a time. Although one boyfriend thought I was 2X him, cos he saw me walking with a couple of my mates (boys) and came to the wrong conclusion. I was told by some other friends that although I was the one least likely to get in troublee, everyone *thought* I was trouble - I think it was cos I kept to myself & didn't talk to anyone much :?


----------



## DenzelsMa

tammie52 said:


> purple have you ever heard of a thing called rick rack ribbon?


Please excuse me butting in. I've heard of rick-rack braid but have never used it. Maybe it's the same thing.
Di


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, although rain is promised by lunch time, but I won't care as we will be on our way to the boat by then. GKs have gone off for their last day at school before the holidays. I'm sort of packed. How is everyone? xx


----------



## DenzelsMa

DenzelsMa said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> purple have you ever heard of a thing called rick rack ribbon?
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse me butting in. I've heard of rick-rack braid but have never used it. Maybe it's the same thing.
> Di
Click to expand...

Me again. I've just had a look on the site of a British wholesaler that I get buttons and other bits from. They stock several Ric Rac braids (that's how they spell it). It's a wavy braid, not a straight one. Just like a single row of chevrons if you can picture that. I've often seen it stitched to clothing, especially childrens' things. If you want to have a look at it go to http://www.jay-trim.co.uk and enter Ric Rac into the search box on the left.
Di


----------



## Xiang

DenzelsMa said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> purple have you ever heard of a thing called rick rack ribbon?
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse me butting in. I've heard of rick-rack braid but have never used it. Maybe it's the same thing.
> Di
Click to expand...

That is exactly what it is :thumbup: We can get it anywhere here, it is in the quilting shops


----------



## PurpleFi

Morning Di,
How are you this morning. Thanks for the pm I will make sure I bring a couple of jumpers.


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> purple have you ever heard of a thing called rick rack ribbon?
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse me butting in. I've heard of rick-rack braid but have never used it. Maybe it's the same thing.
> Di
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is exactly what it is :thumbup: We can get it anywhere here, it is in the quilting shops
Click to expand...

Morning Xiang, How are you? oops sorry evening! It was the WI (Women's Institute) that I went to last night and they are reknowned for making cakes, so as a thank you they gave me a little cake. They are also known for making jam, singing Jerusalem and posing for nude calenders!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, although rain is promised by lunch time, but I won't care as we will be on our way to the boat by then. GKs have gone off for their last day at school before the holidays. I'm sort of packed. How is everyone? xx


Good morning Purple, I am a little tired, as I didn't get to sleep until 5:30 this morning ... But that is ok, cos I am getting to watch "Downton Abbey" have finished the first series & am now upto the 4 episode of the second Series - I love it


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> purple have you ever heard of a thing called rick rack ribbon?
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse me butting in. I've heard of rick-rack braid but have never used it. Maybe it's the same thing.
> Di
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is exactly what it is :thumbup: We can get it anywhere here, it is in the quilting shops
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Morning Xiang, How are you? oops sorry evening! It was the WI (Women's Institute) that I went to last night and they are reknowned for making cakes, so as a thank you they gave me a little cake. They are also known for making jam, singing Jerusalem and posing for nude calenders!
Click to expand...

That's wonderful ..... How lucky are you :thumbup:

I have seen an article on their nude calendar, I think it was a few years ago though - it was very tastefully done ..... I wouldn't be brave enough to do that


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from sunny Surrey, although rain is promised by lunch time, but I won't care as we will be on our way to the boat by then. GKs have gone off for their last day at school before the holidays. I'm sort of packed. How is everyone? xx
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Purple, I am a little tired, as I didn't get to sleep until 5:30 this morning ... But that is ok, cos I am getting to watch "Downton Abbey" have finished the first series & am now upto the 4 episode of the second Series - I love it
Click to expand...

Glad you like Dowton Abbey, it is filmed at a castle just up the road from us.


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> purple have you ever heard of a thing called rick rack ribbon?
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse me butting in. I've heard of rick-rack braid but have never used it. Maybe it's the same thing.
> Di
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is exactly what it is :thumbup: We can get it anywhere here, it is in the quilting shops
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Morning Xiang, How are you? oops sorry evening! It was the WI (Women's Institute) that I went to last night and they are reknowned for making cakes, so as a thank you they gave me a little cake. They are also known for making jam, singing Jerusalem and posing for nude calenders!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's wonderful ..... How lucky are you :thumbup:
> 
> I have seen an article on their nude calendar, I think it was a few years ago though - it was very tastefully done ..... I wouldn't be brave enough to do that
Click to expand...

Seeing as I have done most of the things in the afore mentioned list I don't think I will be joining them!


----------



## Xiang

DenzelsMa said:


> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> purple have you ever heard of a thing called rick rack ribbon?
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse me butting in. I've heard of rick-rack braid but have never used it. Maybe it's the same thing.
> Di
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me again. I've just had a look on the site of a British wholesaler that I get buttons and other bits from. They stock several Ric Rac braids (that's how they spell it). It's a wavy braid, not a straight one. Just like a single row of chevrons if you can picture that. I've often seen it stitched to clothing, especially childrens' things. If you want to have a look at it go to http://www.jay-trim.co.uk and enter Ric Rac into the search box on the left.
> Di
Click to expand...

Hi Di, how are you -I was a little shy, it took me a little while to realise who you were :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

DenzelsMa said:


> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> purple have you ever heard of a thing called rick rack ribbon?
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse me butting in. I've heard of rick-rack braid but have never used it. Maybe it's the same thing.
> Di
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me again. I've just had a look on the site of a British wholesaler that I get buttons and other bits from. They stock several Ric Rac braids (that's how they spell it). It's a wavy braid, not a straight one. Just like a single row of chevrons if you can picture that. I've often seen it stitched to clothing, especially childrens' things. If you want to have a look at it go to http://www.jay-trim.co.uk and enter Ric Rac into the search box on the left.
> Di
Click to expand...

I can remember sewing red ric rac on a pink dress I made my daughter and the colour ran in the ric rac and spoilt the dresss!


----------



## DenzelsMa

PurpleV said:


> Morning Di,
> How are you this morning. Thanks for the pm I will make sure I bring a couple of jumpers.


Well, I'm having a nice time looking through KP and making comments where I think they might be useful. That is, when I'm not being interrupted by a small and hairy person. It's Denzel, in one of his 'I want attention' moods. Just now there was a muffled whine behind me. That's his usual way of getting my attention. The reason was that I had forgotten to fill the water bowl. I apologised profusely and filled it. Den did a 'Thank you, that will do for later. Just thought I'd remind you' and walked off without taking a single lap. He is the love of my life but even he can be trying sometimes. Now he's wittering because he can't jump onto a dining chair because his legs are too short. Ho hum, must go and lift him up.
Di


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> purple have you ever heard of a thing called rick rack ribbon?
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse me butting in. I've heard of rick-rack braid but have never used it. Maybe it's the same thing.
> Di
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is exactly what it is :thumbup: We can get it anywhere here, it is in the quilting shops
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Morning Xiang, How are you? oops sorry evening! It was the WI (Women's Institute) that I went to last night and they are reknowned for making cakes, so as a thank you they gave me a little cake. They are also known for making jam, singing Jerusalem and posing for nude calenders!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's wonderful ..... How lucky are you :thumbup:
> 
> I have seen an article on their nude calendar, I think it was a few years ago though - it was very tastefully done ..... I wouldn't be brave enough to do that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seeing as I have done most of the things in the afore mentioned list I don't think I will be joining them!
Click to expand...

We could pose in our dossiers together  

That would be *cossies*


----------



## PurpleFi

DenzelsMa said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Di,
> How are you this morning. Thanks for the pm I will make sure I bring a couple of jumpers.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm having a nice time looking through KP and making comments where I think they might be useful. That is, when I'm not being interrupted by a small and hairy person. It's Denzel, in one of his 'I want attention' moods. Just now there was a muffled whine behind me. That's his usual way of getting my attention. The reason was that I had forgotten to fill the water bowl. I apologised profusely and filled it. Den did a 'Thank you, that will do for later. Just thought I'd remind you' and walked off without taking a single lap. He is the love of my life but even he can be trying sometimes. Now he's wittering because he can't jump onto a dining chair because his legs are too short. Ho hum, must go and lift him up.
> Di
Click to expand...

Of course you must give Denzel a leg up, or you could train him to use a trampoline. When my cat was getting old and couldn't jump we used to put a foot stool by his chair so he could do it in stages.


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> purple have you ever heard of a thing called rick rack ribbon?
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse me butting in. I've heard of rick-rack braid but have never used it. Maybe it's the same thing.
> Di
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is exactly what it is :thumbup: We can get it anywhere here, it is in the quilting shops
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Morning Xiang, How are you? oops sorry evening! It was the WI (Women's Institute) that I went to last night and they are reknowned for making cakes, so as a thank you they gave me a little cake. They are also known for making jam, singing Jerusalem and posing for nude calenders!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's wonderful ..... How lucky are you :thumbup:
> 
> I have seen an article on their nude calendar, I think it was a few years ago though - it was very tastefully done ..... I wouldn't be brave enough to do that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seeing as I have done most of the things in the afore mentioned list I don't think I will be joining them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We could pose in our dossiers together
> 
> That would be *cossies*
Click to expand...

I wondered what dossiers were - I don't think I have a big enough dossier! Or tastefully draped in some knitting.


----------



## Xiang

How is this for stupid - I picked up my specially made mouth guard yesterday and used it last night (it is very comfortable). This evening, when checking it over, It appeared to be splitting through the thickness of the substance it is made from. Asked DJ to check it for me ...... I had worn it, last night, with the plastic protective covering on it


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> purple have you ever heard of a thing called rick rack ribbon?
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse me butting in. I've heard of rick-rack braid but have never used it. Maybe it's the same thing.
> Di
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is exactly what it is :thumbup: We can get it anywhere here, it is in the quilting shops
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Morning Xiang, How are you? oops sorry evening! It was the WI (Women's Institute) that I went to last night and they are reknowned for making cakes, so as a thank you they gave me a little cake. They are also known for making jam, singing Jerusalem and posing for nude calenders!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's wonderful ..... How lucky are you :thumbup:
> 
> I have seen an article on their nude calendar, I think it was a few years ago though - it was very tastefully done ..... I wouldn't be brave enough to do that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seeing as I have done most of the things in the afore mentioned list I don't think I will be joining them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We could pose in our dossiers together
> 
> That would be *cossies*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wondered what dossiers were - I don't think I have a big enough dossier! Or tastefully draped in some knitting.
Click to expand...

Tastefully draped in some knitting sounds good ...... We will be fantastic


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> How is this for stupid - I picked up my specially made mouth guard yesterday and used it last night (it is very comfortable). This evening, when checking it over, It appeared to be splitting through the thickness of the substance it is made from. Asked DJ to check it for me ...... I had worn it, last night, with the plastic protective covering on it


At least it's not falling to pieces! Glad it is comfortable, hope it is as comfortable without the plastic protetctive covering!


----------



## DenzelsMa

Honestly, it's one of those mornings. Denzel is wittering for attention. He has shut up for a while because I've just lifted him onto a chair. He can't jump very high because he has arthritis in his shoulders and very short legs inherited from his Dach mama. Emily is holding up her left paw, the one that two pads amputated after an injury about two years ago, and is trying to climb into my lap for cuddles and sympathy. Earlier Ramses howled at the door as if the whole hound pack was after him. Sometimes, it's worse than having a houseful of kids. There again, there aren't any nappies to wash and my furry family are simpler to feed. Oh, crikey, Denzel has started wittering again because he can see the bikkie box on the table and is trying to figure out if and how he can reach it.
Di


----------



## PurpleFi

Tastefully draped in some knitting sounds good ...... We will be fantastic[/quote]

As long as it's not something prickly


----------



## Xiang

We could pose in our dossiers together  

That would be *cossies*[/quote]

I wondered what dossiers were - I don't think I have a big enough dossier! Or tastefully draped in some knitting.[/quote]

Tastefully draped in some knitting sounds good ...... We will be fantastic[/quote]

I think that a "Dossier" is a file on someone


----------



## PurpleFi

DenzelsMa said:


> Honestly, it's one of those mornings. Denzel is wittering for attention. He has shut up for a while because I've just lifted him onto a chair. He can't jump very high because he has arthritis in his shoulders and very short legs inherited from his Dach mama. Emily is holding up her left paw, the one that two pads amputated after an injury about two years ago, and is trying to climb into my lap for cuddles and sympathy. Earlier Ramses howled at the door as if the whole hound pack was after him. Sometimes, it's worse than having a houseful of kids. There again, there aren't any nappies to wash and my furry family are simpler to feed. Oh, crikey, Denzel has started wittering again because he can see the bikkie box on the table and is trying to figure out if and how he can reach it.
> Di


But I bet you love every minute of it. I miss having a pet, but now my family are staying here that includes 3 guinea pigs and tonight a whole tank of goldfish are moving in.


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> We could pose in our dossiers together
> 
> That would be *cossies*


I wondered what dossiers were - I don't think I have a big enough dossier! Or tastefully draped in some knitting.[/quote]

Tastefully draped in some knitting sounds good ...... We will be fantastic[/quote]

I think that a "Dossier" is a file on someone[/quote]

Dossier is a sort of legal term for file, or something like that.


----------



## PurpleFi

I am going to go and start throwing some things into the car. I'll try and pop back later before we leave.
Xiang have a good evening, hope you sleep better tonight.
Di, We are on the Mont St Michel - I shall check it out for purple sofas!
Love and hugs xx


----------



## Xiang

***ATTENTION***

*Adelaide has had snow* ..... And I still won't get to see it :-( :-(


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> I am going to go and start throwing some things into the car. I'll try and pop back later before we leave.
> Xiang have a good evening, hope you sleep better tonight.
> Di, We are on the Mont St Michel - I shall check it out for purple sofas!
> Love and hugs xx


Hope you have a great trip over, Purple .... Will look forward to our Skype session/s xx

I should sleep much better tonight, I have some more medications that I can take now, so that will help a bit xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> ***ATTENTION***
> 
> *Adelaide has had snow* ..... And I still won't get to see it :-( :-(


Wow, is that unusual for Adelaide?


----------



## DenzelsMa

PurpleV said:


> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Di,
> How are you this morning. Thanks for the pm I will make sure I bring a couple of jumpers.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm having a nice time looking through KP and making comments where I think they might be useful. That is, when I'm not being interrupted by a small and hairy person. It's Denzel, in one of his 'I want attention' moods. Just now there was a muffled whine behind me. That's his usual way of getting my attention. The reason was that I had forgotten to fill the water bowl. I apologised profusely and filled it. Den did a 'Thank you, that will do for later. Just thought I'd remind you' and walked off without taking a single lap. He is the love of my life but even he can be trying sometimes. Now he's wittering because he can't jump onto a dining chair because his legs are too short. Ho hum, must go and lift him up.
> Di
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you must give Denzel a leg up, or you could train him to use a trampoline. When my cat was getting old and couldn't jump we used to put a foot stool by his chair so he could do it in stages.
Click to expand...

Den has a footstool by my bed so he can get up there. Really, he needs so many footstools for sofas, chairs, beds, etc., that we wouldn't have room to move if we got them for him. We'll just have to put up with lifting him when we have to. Even the footstool by my bed is quite a jump for him because of his ultra-short legs. And then, of course, there's a big fuss if one of the cats has decided to have a snooze on HIS footstool. Oh, dear, more wittering because he's found he can't reach the bikkie box. Enough is enough, I've just send Den, Emily and Siska out to play.
Di


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> ***ATTENTION***
> 
> *Adelaide has had snow* ..... And I still won't get to see it :-( :-(
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, is that unusual for Adelaide?
Click to expand...

I think they do get some snow, but it is not usually enough to last much longer than a few minutes - usually melts almost straight away


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is this for stupid - I picked up my specially made mouth guard yesterday and used it last night (it is very comfortable). This evening, when checking it over, It appeared to be splitting through the thickness of the substance it is made from. Asked DJ to check it for me ...... I had worn it, last night, with the plastic protective covering on it
> 
> 
> 
> At least it's not falling to pieces! Glad it is comfortable, hope it is as comfortable without the plastic protetctive covering!
Click to expand...

It is much more comfortable, there were a few rough areas on it (I now know it was from the protective covering), now it is nice and smooth. :thumbup:


----------



## DenzelsMa

Xiang said:


> We could pose in our dossiers together
> 
> That would be *cossies*


I wondered what dossiers were - I don't think I have a big enough dossier! Or tastefully draped in some knitting.[/quote]

Tastefully draped in some knitting sounds good ...... We will be fantastic[/quote]

I think that a "Dossier" is a file on someone[/quote]

Here in France the word 'dossier' can mean anything from a full life history to just a couple of post-it notes. I suppose they think they can do what they like with it, seeing as how they invented in the first place. I just wish their things for holding 'dossiers' were better. I can't get a proper box file here for love nor money.
Di


----------



## Xiang

DenzelsMa said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> We could pose in our dossiers together
> 
> That would be *cossies*
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered what dossiers were - I don't think I have a big enough dossier! Or tastefully draped in some knitting.
Click to expand...

Tastefully draped in some knitting sounds good ...... We will be fantastic[/quote]

I think that a "Dossier" is a file on someone[/quote]

Here in France the word 'dossier' can mean anything from a full life history to just a couple of post-it notes. I suppose they think they can do what they like with it, seeing as how they invented in the first place. I just wish their things for holding 'dossiers' were better. I can't get a proper box file here for love nor money.
Di[/quote]

I just use a 2 drawer filing cupboard - I am in the process of gettin rid of old files, so I can store the current ones


----------



## grandma susan

Morning everyone. got held up last night, can anyone tell me what I've missed..DS spent the night at A and E with GS1..They think his little toe is broken. Seems like he's gone to school today, so I don't know what's going on.


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> How is this for stupid - I picked up my specially made mouth guard yesterday and used it last night (it is very comfortable). This evening, when checking it over, It appeared to be splitting through the thickness of the substance it is made from. Asked DJ to check it for me ...... I had worn it, last night, with the plastic protective covering on it


OOOOOOOOO hahahahahaha...Well dun you.


----------



## DenzelsMa

Xiang said:


> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> We could pose in our dossiers together
> 
> That would be *cossies*
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered what dossiers were - I don't think I have a big enough dossier! Or tastefully draped in some knitting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tastefully draped in some knitting sounds good ...... We will be fantastic
Click to expand...

I think that a "Dossier" is a file on someone[/quote]

Here in France the word 'dossier' can mean anything from a full life history to just a couple of post-it notes. I suppose they think they can do what they like with it, seeing as how they invented in the first place. I just wish their things for holding 'dossiers' were better. I can't get a proper box file here for love nor money.
Di[/quote]

I just use a 2 drawer filing cupboard - I am in the process of gettin rid of old files, so I can store the current ones[/quote]

Great idea. The only flaw with that for me is that here we have to keep everything (by law) for so long, usually at least six years, that I would need a very large converted wardrobe. As it is, I have various drawers and bookshelves that hold all the cardboard folders, lever arch files and British-style box files that I need to accommodate all this stuff. When I eventually go home I shall have one humungous dumping session the day before I leave.
Di


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is this for stupid - I picked up my specially made mouth guard yesterday and used it last night (it is very comfortable). This evening, when checking it over, It appeared to be splitting through the thickness of the substance it is made from. Asked DJ to check it for me ...... I had worn it, last night, with the plastic protective covering on it
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOOOOOO hahahahahaha...Well dun you.
Click to expand...

Hello Susan you are sounding much better than you have been, lately .... It is so good to see.

I am just going to get a blanket - then hopefully the dogs won't think they need to crowd me ... I tell you, they are worse than the kids  :roll: :roll:


----------



## DenzelsMa

I have to go out now, to try and sort a problem caused by some tenants whose main hobby is to cause me difficulties. See you later,
Di


----------



## grandma susan

It looks to be a little sunny outside. It won't last long..Yesterday was the pits...Rained all day. We went to get a part for the caravan and couldn't get it. We had a good look at some newer ones but I was strong and held out. I didn't buy one. then we went up DS's and got home about 9pm....At half nine GS1 was going to the hospital with a broken little toe. Well they think it's broken. seemingly The hospitals don't xray digits these days...


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> It looks to be a little sunny outside. It won't last long..Yesterday was the pits...Rained all day. We went to get a part for the caravan and couldn't get it. We had a good look at some newer ones but I was strong and held out. I didn't buy one. then we went up DS's and got home about 9pm....At half nine GS1 was going to the hospital with a broken little toe. Well they think it's broken. seemingly The hospitals don't xray digits these days...


No, they don't here either, just either bandage it, or, if it is a finger, they might put a little splint on it


----------



## grandma susan

Judi, I'm off to get some clothes on. I must have a shower. I'm worrying a bit about GS1...Surely they haven't sent hime to school....I can't believe it...Do you think Grandma's worry too much?


----------



## PurpleFi

Morning Susan, Just popping in for a few min utes. How are you today? I was brilliant last night. Well at least mine was the noisiest table and everyone was laughing! :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Judi, I'm off to get some clothes on. I must have a shower. I'm worrying a bit about GS1...Surely they haven't sent hime to school....I can't believe it...Do you think Grandma's worry too much?


Yes, but it's their job to worry. xx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> Morning Susan, Just popping in for a few min utes. How are you today? I was brilliant last night. Well at least mine was the noisiest table and everyone was laughing! :roll:


Good for you love...See...you can do it..You are a clever gifted person.


----------



## PurpleFi

DenzelsMa said:


> I have to go out now, to try and sort a problem caused by some tenants whose main hobby is to cause me difficulties. See you later,
> Di


We'll send Susan over to lamp 'em one. She's good at that!


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Susan, Just popping in for a few min utes. How are you today? I was brilliant last night. Well at least mine was the noisiest table and everyone was laughing! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you love...See...you can do it..You are a clever gifted person.
Click to expand...

I just blagged by way through it. Although they all seemed impressed with what I took along and I demonstrated mattress stitch. Sorry to her gs hgas a poorly toe, my gs in France has got chickenpoxs, but luckily we have all had it. How are you today?


----------



## grandma susan

I'm cross about the toe...If GS1 hadn't been clowning on it wouldn't have happened. DS, gets cross and he shouts...I phoned up to tell them we were safe at home and you'd have thought WW3 had broken out in their house..I'm so annoyed and I WILL be having words with DS when I see him...


----------



## Xiang

DenzelsMa said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> We could pose in our dossiers together
> 
> That would be *cossies*
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered what dossiers were - I don't think I have a big enough dossier! Or tastefully draped in some knitting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tastefully draped in some knitting sounds good ...... We will be fantastic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that a "Dossier" is a file on someone
Click to expand...

Here in France the word 'dossier' can mean anything from a full life history to just a couple of post-it notes. I suppose they think they can do what they like with it, seeing as how they invented in the first place. I just wish their things for holding 'dossiers' were better. I can't get a proper box file here for love nor money.
Di[/quote]

I just use a 2 drawer filing cupboard - I am in the process of gettin rid of old files, so I can store the current ones[/quote]

Great idea. The only flaw with that for me is that here we have to keep everything (by law) for so long, usually at least six years, that I would need a very large converted wardrobe. As it is, I have various drawers and bookshelves that hold all the cardboard folders, lever arch files and British-style box files that I need to accommodate all this stuff. When I eventually go home I shall have one humungous dumping session the day before I leave.
Di[/quote]

Yes, same here, but I don't have to do a tax return anymore :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

I don't know what I'm doing today. Maybe a little lace for DIL, who doesn't seem to be very well AGAIN at the moment...I must text DS to see how they all are...


----------



## PurpleFi

I will be off line until sometime tomorrow. But Susan I will text you to let you know we have arrived in France. Of course I could ring you when we arrive at my son's house but that would be around midnight and I don't think you or DH would be very pleased with that!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Judi, I'm off to get some clothes on. I must have a shower. I'm worrying a bit about GS1...Surely they haven't sent hime to school....I can't believe it...Do you think Grandma's worry too much?


No, you are allowed to worry, but if he has too much pain & has probs walking, he shouldn't really be at school


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I don't know what I'm doing today. Maybe a little lace for DIL, who doesn't seem to be very well AGAIN at the moment...I must text DS to see how they all are...


Sounds as if your DIL is having a bit of a flair up at the moment. Do give her a hug for me. xx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I'm cross about the toe...If GS1 hadn't been clowning on it wouldn't have happened. DS, gets cross and he shouts...I phoned up to tell them we were safe at home and you'd have thought WW3 had broken out in their house..I'm so annoyed and I WILL be having words with DS when I see him...


Sounds like majority of men :thumbdown: They need to chill out a bit


----------



## grandma susan

Purple let me know you are OK and I'll pass the message on. Have a good journey and enjoy yourself with your GS...do they have nice yarn out there? Judy I agree with you, and I'm going to have to phone DS to see how GS1 is...


----------



## PurpleFi

OK I'm going now as the car is packed, probably forgotten something. Just need to tidy a few things here and then we will have an early lunch before we go for the ferry. Missing youy already. Lots of love and hugs

ps I forgot to say to Lisa, hope she feels better soon and enjoys her new needles. And to all my very special friends world wide, love you xx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Purple let me know you are OK and I'll pass the message on. Have a good journey and enjoy yourself with your GS...do they have nice yarn out there? Judy I agree with you, and I'm going to have to phone DS to see how GS1 is...


What was he doing, to break his toe - they aren't that easy to break


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Purple let me know you are OK and I'll pass the message on. Have a good journey and enjoy yourself with your GS...do they have nice yarn out there? Judy I agree with you, and I'm going to have to phone DS to see how GS1 is...


I shall see if I can track down some yarn as I'm not taking much with me and the car will be virtually empty (apart from wine) oln the way back. xxx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purple let me know you are OK and I'll pass the message on. Have a good journey and enjoy yourself with your GS...do they have nice yarn out there? Judy I agree with you, and I'm going to have to phone DS to see how GS1 is...
> 
> 
> 
> I shall see if I can track down some yarn as I'm not taking much with me and the car will be virtually empty (apart from wine) oln the way back. xxx
Click to expand...

Oh, well you will definitely have to find some yarn to buy :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> OK I'm going now as the car is packed, probably forgotten something. Just need to tidy a few things here and then we will have an early lunch before we go for the ferry. Missing youy already. Lots of love and hugs
> 
> ps I forgot to say to Lisa, hope she feels better soon and enjoys her new needles. And to all my very special friends world wide, love you xx


Love you back, stay well


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK I'm going now as the car is packed, probably forgotten something. Just need to tidy a few things here and then we will have an early lunch before we go for the ferry. Missing youy already. Lots of love and hugs
> 
> ps I forgot to say to Lisa, hope she feels better soon and enjoys her new needles. And to all my very special friends world wide, love you xx
> 
> 
> 
> Love you back, stay well
Click to expand...

Byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK I'm going now as the car is packed, probably forgotten something. Just need to tidy a few things here and then we will have an early lunch before we go for the ferry. Missing youy already. Lots of love and hugs
> 
> ps I forgot to say to Lisa, hope she feels better soon and enjoys her new needles. And to all my very special friends world wide, love you xx
> 
> 
> 
> Love you back, stay well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Click to expand...

Going. ..... Going ....... Go


----------



## pearlone

Morning ev eryone. Just a quick in and out as taking DH to doctor's and furry love for grooming. I overslept a bit. My right heel is sore. No idea what is going on now. Nuts. Like a few days with no ills.

Sorry I missed Purple, but know she will have a lovely time in France. Wished her happy travels yesterday as I feared I would miss her today.

GS sorry your DGS broke his toe. Hope he is doing better today. You are strong, not buying a new caravan. I love to look thru them and see how they do them up on the inside.

Xiang, sorry for laughing, but it was cute you leaving the wrap paper on guard. Am glad I am not the only one who does silly things at times.Glad it feels even better now.

Hello Di, sounds like you have a house ful of furry friends to keep you busy.

I'll look downstairs when I get back to see if I have rick rack for Tammie. I am betting that I do. Haven't sewn in so long, I have a ton of fabric down there also. Need to do something with it.

Love you all. Will BB later. Purly


----------



## shand

Hi girls hope Purple has a good time with DS in France, sorry I have been hit and miss last few weeks have been visiting the hospital a lot, Grizzles cousin who we are very close to has been in hospital for about 3 months now and we have just heared he wont be coming home, its just a mater of time now, when his wife is not there he likes me to be there,he says the only time he sleeps is when I get my knitting out,and we have lost Pip aswell took him to a vet and there was nothing they could do so hewas put to sleep yesterday, so Life seems a bit dreary at the moment


----------



## grandma susan

Good afternoon to you all. I've had a really UN productive day today...BUT, I'm still smiling...I rand DS and he said GS1 was off school and the other grandma was going to meet them from school anyway so has gone up at noonish and was going to have the afternoon with him. He sounded happy enough when I rang him..DS was rushing and couldn't talk!!!! He thinks I'm stupid!!! WRONG. I DO intend to have my say about the shouting I heard. He was never brought up like that and there was no need for it, regardless of what goes on..Right...Take a look at my avatar!!! That is the lasyt you'll see of it..I've frogged it...I dropped some loops this morning and I lost some loops....I just couldn't get them caught. So I pulled it all out. It was a pattern that I couldn't follow up and having to read every stich. Alas (good word eh?) it has proved too difficult for me. I wasn't enjoying it and knitting should be relaxing for me because it's my hobby.....NEXT. Purple's been on the txt and she has set off from Portsmouth and the sea is calm she says....I bid her bon voyage and also I'd sent her a card from all of us on here before she went..Am I talking to myself here or is anyone on?


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purple let me know you are OK and I'll pass the message on. Have a good journey and enjoy yourself with your GS...do they have nice yarn out there? Judy I agree with you, and I'm going to have to phone DS to see how GS1 is...
> 
> 
> 
> What was he doing, to break his toe - they aren't that easy to break
Click to expand...

It seems he wasn't exactly doing as he was told like getting into bed and somehow or other mam stood on his toe. I bet she is mortified. Sometimes boys get so silly and accidents happen.


----------



## grandma susan

shand said:


> Hi girls hope Purple has a good time with DS in France, sorry I have been hit and miss last few weeks have been visiting the hospital a lot, Grizzles cousin who we are very close to has been in hospital for about 3 months now and we have just heared he wont be coming home, its just a mater of time now, when his wife is not there he likes me to be there,he says the only time he sleeps is when I get my knitting out,and we have lost Pip aswell took him to a vet and there was nothing they could do so hewas put to sleep yesterday, so Life seems a bit dreary at the moment


Oh my dear dear Shand...I'm giving you love and hugs...Who was Pip? Bend my ear anytime, Phone, text, whatever you want to dao. You aren't alone we are all here for you


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> PV maybe we will get to chat latter when you get back from your experts club  I think you will have a great time. If we don't cht latter, I hope it goes well, and safe and happy traveling tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rebecca, I'm back with a WI cake. Managed to bluff my way through the evening and even demonstrated some knitting and mattress stitch. How was your day? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is a WI cake?
Click to expand...

WI stands for Womens Institute. Lots of towns have them. It's a bit of a club for ladies. They are famous for cake making. Have you seen the film Calender Girls? That is about WI members.


----------



## grandma susan

Hi Lifeline...Have you seen my post? I could have used you today...I wished I'd done lifelines...To be honest though I wasn't enjoying it because it was so difficult. I had to read it stitch by stitch, nothing was straight forward. It was a Debbie Bliss pattern. It was nice to look at but OMG to difficult for me.


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> ***ATTENTION***
> 
> *Adelaide has had snow* ..... And I still won't get to see it :-( :-(


What a great occurrence :-D


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Hi Lifeline...Have you seen my post? I could have used you today...I wished I'd done lifelines...To be honest though I wasn't enjoying it because it was so difficult. I had to read it stitch by stitch, nothing was straight forward. It was a Debbie Bliss pattern. It was nice to look at but OMG to difficult for me.


Hi. Sorry. Just doing catch-up. I will get to your post soon I expect.


----------



## lifeline

PurpleV said:


> Morning Susan, Just popping in for a few min utes. How are you today? I was brilliant last night. Well at least mine was the noisiest table and everyone was laughing! :roll:


Well you are so easy to get on with, I'm not surprised.


----------



## lifeline

shand said:


> Hi girls hope Purple has a good time with DS in France, sorry I have been hit and miss last few weeks have been visiting the hospital a lot, Grizzles cousin who we are very close to has been in hospital for about 3 months now and we have just heared he wont be coming home, its just a mater of time now, when his wife is not there he likes me to be there,he says the only time he sleeps is when I get my knitting out,and we have lost Pip aswell took him to a vet and there was nothing they could do so hewas put to sleep yesterday, so Life seems a bit dreary at the moment


Hello. Sounds like things are hard at the moment. You take care of your self. Who was Pip?


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon to you all. I've had a really UN productive day today...BUT, I'm still smiling...I rand DS and he said GS1 was off school and the other grandma was going to meet them from school anyway so has gone up at noonish and was going to have the afternoon with him. He sounded happy enough when I rang him..DS was rushing and couldn't talk!!!! He thinks I'm stupid!!! WRONG. I DO intend to have my say about the shouting I heard. He was never brought up like that and there was no need for it, regardless of what goes on..Right...Take a look at my avatar!!! That is the lasyt you'll see of it..I've frogged it...I dropped some loops this morning and I lost some loops....I just couldn't get them caught. So I pulled it all out. It was a pattern that I couldn't follow up and having to read every stich. Alas (good word eh?) it has proved too difficult for me. I wasn't enjoying it and knitting should be relaxing for me because it's my hobby.....NEXT. Purple's been on the txt and she has set off from Portsmouth and the sea is calm she says....I bid her bon voyage and also I'd sent her a card from all of us on here before she went..Am I talking to myself here or is anyone on?


Susan, what a pity about your lace knitting. But, I do agree that knitting should be relaxing and if you're not enjoying it, it's definatly time to give up on it. I do enjoy the lace knitting and having to read the stitches as you go along. But there are times I cannot do it and save it for another day.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 11:29 am EDT and 28'C (82'F) and sunny.
Our furbaby Trevor is doing poorly. We're making an appointment to have all his teeth pulled. He has lymphocytic plasmacytic syndrome. His immune system is attacking the lining of his gums and causing red inflamed gums. This is the 3rd cat we've had who has had this, and so far, we have not had good results for treatment. Trevor has been on anti-biotics several times, on cortisoids (Prednisone and dexamethodrizone(?) )and his gums have not improved, so this is the only alternative. It works in 60% of the cases. I would like better odds.
On a better note, I got a slipper mostly completed, just have to sew the heel seam up. Working on the 2nd now.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tammie, How you doing?
> 
> 
> 
> hiya
> im doin well thanks,
> you all ready for the off 2 morrow? is it only you /hubbie goin away?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes just me and Mr P. Leaving dd and faminly in charge of the house. My dear SIL has decided to change the locks and book us into the old folks home while we are away. He was only joking (I hope) Our boat leaves Portsmouth at 2.45 pm tomorrow so we don;t have to leave too early. xx[/ote]
> 
> well thats good not a early morning sailing then. enjoy your break , ha ha bout old folks home my kids tell me that every day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trouble is we wil be staying with my son and his 7 yr old grandson who, we found out today, has chickenpoxs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bad timing. Hope you have a great trip anyways.
Click to expand...


----------



## lifeline

Susan, did you read back to last night with me Tammie and Purple chatting. PV posted that her GS had chicken pox. So I posted saying sorry GS had CP. Tammie misunderstood nd thought Susan's got chicken pox. We did hve laugh. I thought you might want to lamp me.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 11:29 am EDT and 28'C (82'F) and sunny.
> Our furbaby Trevor is doing poorly. We're making an appointment to have all his teeth pulled. He has lymphocytic plasmacytic syndrome. His immune system is attacking the lining of his gums and causing red inflamed gums. This is the 3rd cat we've had who has had this, and so far, we have not had good results for treatment. Trevor has been on anti-biotics several times, on cortisoids (Prednisone and dexamethodrizone(?) )and his gums have not improved, so this is the only alternative. It works in 60% of the cases. I would like better odds.
> On a better note, I got a slipper mostly completed, just have to sew the heel seam up. Working on the 2nd now.


Hi Nitz, sorry about your cat. It seems to be a bad week for the animals doesn't it?


----------



## nitz8catz

tammie52 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> shows you how evil my x soninlaw is to cut a long story short our jess his daughter of 4 passport needs to be renewed as janine wants to take kids over to see his mum in oxford in a few weeks well he wont sign the form to get her passport renewed cos he dont want her seeing his mum. he has to sign it as its a irish one as she was born in the south of ireland
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that is so mean. Does it have to be signed by both parents?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep and hes being nasty. but as her barrister said hes got 2 choices sign the form and email it back or we can get a order put on you that you have to come to belfast to do it, he wont do that as he knows wot will happen if he puts a foot here again lol
Click to expand...

And I bet he waits til the last minute to sign. :-(


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:



> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 11:29 am EDT and 28'C (82'F) and sunny.
> Our furbaby Trevor is doing poorly. We're making an appointment to have all his teeth pulled. He has lymphocytic plasmacytic syndrome. His immune system is attacking the lining of his gums and causing red inflamed gums. This is the 3rd cat we've had who has had this, and so far, we have not had good results for treatment. Trevor has been on anti-biotics several times, on cortisoids (Prednisone and dexamethodrizone(?) )and his gums have not improved, so this is the only alternative. It works in 60% of the cases. I would like better odds.
> On a better note, I got a slipper mostly completed, just have to sew the heel seam up. Working on the 2nd now.


Sorry to hear about the ct. Poor chap.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Well went to the doctor today and my DD and I have and ear infection, allergies, sinus infection and a virus wow I knew I didn't feel good but seriously....
> 
> Got my lovely presents from Linky today a whole set of the harmony interchangeable needles 2 of the straights a stand for the harmony interchangeables, cable connectors, case for the cables, needle id tags, 1 large 2 small project bags, so excited can't wait to use them so I think I will go for now and see if I can focus on my ruffle scarf I am working on
> 
> Love and Gentle Hugs
> Binky


Ouch, take your meds and get fixed up.

Sounds like you had a great "Christmas in July" package.


----------



## grandma susan

lifeline said:


> Susan, did you read back to last night with me Tammie and Purple chatting. PV posted that her GS had chicken pox. So I posted saying sorry GS had CP. Tammie misunderstood nd thought Susan's got chicken pox. We did hve laugh. I thought you might want to lamp me.


hahahaha,,,Don't worry. No I never saw anything I didn't catch up for 10 pages. I knew I'd miss something if I didn't do catch up.Never worry about upsetting me , I'm not easily upset and I DON't lamp my friends haha...BP has just e-mailed me to see if I want to go on a bus ride tomorrow, and do you know I think I might....


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 11:29 am EDT and 28'C (82'F) and sunny.
> Our furbaby Trevor is doing poorly. We're making an appointment to have all his teeth pulled. He has lymphocytic plasmacytic syndrome. His immune system is attacking the lining of his gums and causing red inflamed gums. This is the 3rd cat we've had who has had this, and so far, we have not had good results for treatment. Trevor has been on anti-biotics several times, on cortisoids (Prednisone and dexamethodrizone(?) )and his gums have not improved, so this is the only alternative. It works in 60% of the cases. I would like better odds.
> On a better note, I got a slipper mostly completed, just have to sew the heel seam up. Working on the 2nd now.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about the ct. Poor chap.
Click to expand...

Thanks. DD is giving me grief because we've gone thru this before and it has not turned out well. But we gotta try. Trevor is such a little teddy bear.


----------



## nitz8catz

Lifeline, are you on summer vacation now?


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Susan, did you read back to last night with me Tammie and Purple chatting. PV posted that her GS had chicken pox. So I posted saying sorry GS had CP. Tammie misunderstood nd thought Susan's got chicken pox. We did hve laugh. I thought you might want to lamp me.
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaha,,,Don't worry. No I never saw anything I didn't catch up for 10 pages. I knew I'd miss something if I didn't do catch up.Never worry about upsetting me , I'm not easily upset and I DON't lamp my friends haha...BP has just e-mailed me to see if I want to go on a bus ride tomorrow, and do you know I think I might....
Click to expand...

Oooh that will be lovely. Where do you think you will go?


----------



## grandma susan

BINKY...sorry you aren't well, but I'm so pleased for your "Christmas in July"......She loves you so much and you have been and are a good sister to her.


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> Lifeline, are you on summer vacation now?


Yeeeeeeesssssss :-D It felt like a long time in coming, but it's here at last. My class gave me a lovely gift which included chocolates. I am off out tonight with work colleagues to celebrate the end of the year.


----------



## grandma susan

I'm just going to have my lidl'e magnum BRB...


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> I'm just going to have my lidl'e magnum BRB...


Enjoy it.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lifeline, are you on summer vacation now?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeeeeeeesssssss :-D It felt like a long time in coming, but it's here at last. My class gave me a lovely gift which included chocolates. I am off out tonight with work colleagues to celebrate the end of the year.
Click to expand...

Have a great time then.


----------



## lifeline

Just realised I haven't seen MumtoSophy recently. Has anyone heard from her? Hope she is okay.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I'm just going to have my lidl'e magnum BRB...


Do you have the mini Magnums available over there? They just came out over here.


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lifeline, are you on summer vacation now?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeeeeeeesssssss :-D It felt like a long time in coming, but it's here at last. My class gave me a lovely gift which included chocolates. I am off out tonight with work colleagues to celebrate the end of the year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have a great time then.
Click to expand...

I think I will. Lie-ins every day. Knitting when I want. Might also get the sewing machine out.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Just realised I haven't seen MumtoSophy recently. Has anyone heard from her? Hope she is okay.


Sharon is probably still running with Sophy. It sounded like there was a lot for both of them to do before the tatoo.


----------



## nitz8catz

GSusan, sorry about your lace. Your avatar was looking pretty. Maybe try another lace pattern?


----------



## nitz8catz

I have someone at my cubicle who wants to bend my ear at lunchtime, so I'm signing off for now. 
I just wanted to catchup so I didn't get too far behind.
I'll try to get on again later.


----------



## grandma susan

lifeline said:


> Just realised I haven't seen MumtoSophy recently. Has anyone heard from her? Hope she is okay.


I was thinking about her today funnily enough. I might text her.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> GSusan, sorry about your lace. Your avatar was looking pretty. Maybe try another lace pattern?


That's what I intend to do Nitz. This particular pattern was too difficult for me. My mind couldn't follow the pattern up without reading it all the time.


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just realised I haven't seen MumtoSophy recently. Has anyone heard from her? Hope she is okay.
> 
> 
> 
> Sharon is probably still running with Sophy. It sounded like there was a lot for both of them to do before the tatoo.
Click to expand...

Yes, never thought of that.


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just realised I haven't seen MumtoSophy recently. Has anyone heard from her? Hope she is okay.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about her today funnily enough. I might text her.
Click to expand...

Great minds...
Tell her I was asking after her.


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> GSusan, sorry about your lace. Your avatar was looking pretty. Maybe try another lace pattern?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I intend to do Nitz. This particular pattern was too difficult for me. My mind couldn't follow the pattern up without reading it all the time.
Click to expand...

Without banging on about charts, but were you using a chart or a written pattern? I had never used a chart before doing the Ashton and now I woiuld never consider knitting lace without one. It would be too wordy to follow a written pattern. Enough said, I know lots of people don't like charts or feel they wont get on with one. I am not out to persuade you either way.


----------



## grandma susan

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> GSusan, sorry about your lace. Your avatar was looking pretty. Maybe try another lace pattern?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I intend to do Nitz. This particular pattern was too difficult for me. My mind couldn't follow the pattern up without reading it all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without banging on about charts, but were you using a chart or a written pattern? I had never used a chart before doing the Ashton and now I woiuld never consider knitting lace without one. It would be too wordy to follow a written pattern. Enough said, I know lots of people don't like charts or feel they wont get on with one. I am not out to persuade you either way.
Click to expand...

It was a written pattern....I'm a bit cross too because I've got 3 balls of Debbie Bliss now, I will see if I get a better pattern..


----------



## lifeline

I've just made a pot of coffee. Anyone want one? Then when I've drunk my cup, I'm off to pretty myself up for tonight.


----------



## grandma susan

lifeline said:


> I've just made a pot of coffee. Anyone want one? Then when I've drunk my cup, I'm off to pretty myself up for tonight.


I'd love a coffee. Will you stay spober tonight? :XD:


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just made a pot of coffee. Anyone want one? Then when I've drunk my cup, I'm off to pretty myself up for tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love a coffee. Will you stay spober tonight? :XD:
Click to expand...

Depends on if I have 1 or 2 glsses of wine. 1- yes, 2- no. Doesn't take much...


----------



## lifeline

DH has poured the coffee, here it comes...


----------



## grandma susan

I'm going to do some knitting now so may call in later.


----------



## DenzelsMa

PurpleV said:


> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to go out now, to try and sort a problem caused by some tenants whose main hobby is to cause me difficulties. See you later,
> Di
> 
> 
> 
> We'll send Susan over to lamp 'em one. She's good at that!
Click to expand...

All assistance welcome. If someone else can whack them I can run over their feet with my wheelchair. I'll get Denzel to chew their ankles.
Di


----------



## grandma susan

DenzelsMa said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to go out now, to try and sort a problem caused by some tenants whose main hobby is to cause me difficulties. See you later,
> Di
> 
> 
> 
> We'll send Susan over to lamp 'em one. She's good at that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All assistance welcome. If someone else can whack them I can run over their feet with my wheelchair. I'll get Denzel to chew their ankles.
> Di
Click to expand...

Help is right behind you Di....Just say the word
:XD:


----------



## grandma susan

I'm going to Whitby tomorrow with BP on the bus at 10a.m. She forgets I don't usually surface until then...


----------



## shand

many thanks for the card GSusan and londy for the emails, I took my laptop in to the hospital at teatime and showed them to my friend, and I told him all about you all, he said I could go again if I gave him the next episode, of knitting life on the internet,


----------



## shand

thank you all for being my friends love and hugs shand


----------



## binkbrice

shand said:


> thank you all for being my friends love and hugs shand


Shand so sorry about your Pip!


----------



## DenzelsMa

grandma susan said:


> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to go out now, to try and sort a problem caused by some tenants whose main hobby is to cause me difficulties. See you later,
> Di
> 
> 
> 
> We'll send Susan over to lamp 'em one. She's good at that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All assistance welcome. If someone else can whack them I can run over their feet with my wheelchair. I'll get Denzel to chew their ankles.
> Di
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Help is right behind you Di....Just say the word
> :XD:
Click to expand...

I may have fixed him. He sent me a letter addressed to him from the water company. In this area they control the use of septic tanks. They had sent an appointment for 18 July at 2 p.m. He put a note with the letter saying it was my business to deal with it, not his, even though the letter referred to the occupant not the owner. He also said that I must change the appointment time to 4 p.m. to suit his convenience. My attitude to that was 'So what did his last servant die of?'
I went to see the nice ladies at the water company today and showed them the letter. They called in the inspector who will check the septic tank and told her about my awkward tenant. I said that 18 July was not very good for me and she offered to change it. it is now the 19th at 9 a.m. That will really drive him loopy when he gets her confirmation of the change. He likes to bully from a distance and hates it if anyone stands up to him.
A few days ago, in one of his hysterical and threatening letters, he said that he's running and internet business from home, i.e. my house . He says the service is faulty so that he's losing business and he intends to claim his losses from me because, he says, the wiring in my house must be faulty. I'll let him blow off some more hot air, then I'll remind him that running a business from my house is against the terms of his tenancy agreement.
Di


----------



## Xiang

pearlone said:


> Morning ev eryone. Just a quick in and out as taking DH to doctor's and furry love for grooming. I overslept a bit. My right heel is sore. No idea what is going on now. Nuts. Like a few days with no ills.
> 
> It sounds like Plantar Fasciitis - so that will be more Physio & stretching exercises :-( :-( . I think a few of us, on here, have that also - hope you get relief from it soon xx


----------



## Xiang

Xiang, sorry for laughing, but it was cute you leaving the wrap paper on guard. Am glad I am not the only one who does silly things at times.Glad it feels even better now.

*Purly* - I can forgive everyone for laughing at this one, DH & I laughed about it for quite a while, really lifted up our mood for some time xx


----------



## Xiang

shand said:


> Hi girls hope Purple has a good time with DS in France, sorry I have been hit and miss last few weeks have been visiting the hospital a lot, Grizzles cousin who we are very close to has been in hospital for about 3 months now and we have just heared he wont be coming home, its just a mater of time now, when his wife is not there he likes me to be there,he says the only time he sleeps is when I get my knitting out,and we have lost Pip aswell took him to a vet and there was nothing they could do so hewas put to sleep yesterday, so Life seems a bit dreary at the moment


Aaawwww - Shand - I am so sorry, lots of big hugs are being sent your way for you and Grizzle & the cousin and his wife.

Sad for little Pip, but he is also no longer suffering - just think of how happy his little spirit is now, flitting around the place & doing what he loves best.

Take the time you need to gather yourself again, we are here for you xxx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon to you all. I've had a really UN productive day today...BUT, I'm still smiling...I rand DS and he said GS1 was off school and the other grandma was going to meet them from school anyway so has gone up at noonish and was going to have the afternoon with him. He sounded happy enough when I rang him..DS was rushing and couldn't talk!!!! He thinks I'm stupid!!! WRONG. I DO intend to have my say about the shouting I heard. He was never brought up like that and there was no need for it, regardless of what goes on..Right...Take a look at my avatar!!! That is the lasyt you'll see of it..I've frogged it...I dropped some loops this morning and I lost some loops....I just couldn't get them caught. So I pulled it all out. It was a pattern that I couldn't follow up and having to read every stich. Alas (good word eh?) it has proved too difficult for me. I wasn't enjoying it and knitting should be relaxing for me because it's my hobby.....NEXT. Purple's been on the txt and she has set off from Portsmouth and the sea is calm she says....I bid her bon voyage and also I'd sent her a card from all of us on here before she went..Am I talking to myself here or is anyone on?


I wish I could say that I was there with you, but *ALAS* (I love this little word, and others like it, also hehe) I was sleeping - but now I am here and am talking to myself - ho hum, that's the way it goes with the time differences :-D :-D


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purple let me know you are OK and I'll pass the message on. Have a good journey and enjoy yourself with your GS...do they have nice yarn out there? Judy I agree with you, and I'm going to have to phone DS to see how GS1 is...
> 
> 
> 
> What was he doing, to break his toe - they aren't that easy to break
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems he wasn't exactly doing as he was told like getting into bed and somehow or other mam stood on his toe. I bet she is mortified. Sometimes boys get so silly and accidents happen.
Click to expand...

Poor girl, as if she isn't already feeling poorly enough, without accidentally breaking her child's toe - give her a hug from me, next time you see her xxx


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> PV maybe we will get to chat latter when you get back from your experts club  I think you will have a great time. If we don't cht latter, I hope it goes well, and safe and happy traveling tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rebecca, I'm back with a WI cake. Managed to bluff my way through the evening and even demonstrated some knitting and mattress stitch. How was your day? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is a WI cake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WI stands for Womens Institute. Lots of towns have them. It's a bit of a club for ladies. They are famous for cake making. Have you seen the film Calender Girls? That is about WI members.
Click to expand...

I haven't seen the film, but heard lots about it - might have to borrow it one day. WI must be like the CWA (Country Women's Association) here - they do all that type of stuff, but I don't think they have done the calendar yet :XD:


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hi Lifeline...Have you seen my post? I could have used you today...I wished I'd done lifelines...To be honest though I wasn't enjoying it because it was so difficult. I had to read it stitch by stitch, nothing was straight forward. It was a Debbie Bliss pattern. It was nice to look at but OMG to difficult for me.


I really hope you can find a pattern you enjoy - do you have any of those "Stitch Pattern" books, you might be able to use a basic pattern & use a stitch that you feel more comfortable - it would be great if we lived closer, I would have leant you mine :-D :-D


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 11:29 am EDT and 28'C (82'F) and sunny.
> Our furbaby Trevor is doing poorly. We're making an appointment to have all his teeth pulled. He has lymphocytic plasmacytic syndrome. His immune system is attacking the lining of his gums and causing red inflamed gums. This is the 3rd cat we've had who has had this, and so far, we have not had good results for treatment. Trevor has been on anti-biotics several times, on cortisoids (Prednisone and dexamethodrizone(?) )and his gums have not improved, so this is the only alternative. It works in 60% of the cases. I would like better odds.
> On a better note, I got a slipper mostly completed, just have to sew the heel seam up. Working on the 2nd now.


I hope this has good results for Trevor, how old is he? Poor boy, he must be feeling miserable.

I have just read up on this condition - many, many gentle hugs are coming for Trevor - poor baby, now I know he is feeling miserable. My thoughts are with you too, Nitzi - I do hope the treatment helps him get some relief xoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> shows you how evil my x soninlaw is to cut a long story short our jess his daughter of 4 passport needs to be renewed as janine wants to take kids over to see his mum in oxford in a few weeks well he wont sign the form to get her passport renewed cos he dont want her seeing his mum. he has to sign it as its a irish one as she was born in the south of ireland
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that is so mean. Does it have to be signed by both parents?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep and hes being nasty. but as her barrister said hes got 2 choices sign the form and email it back or we can get a order put on you that you have to come to belfast to do it, he wont do that as he knows wot will happen if he puts a foot here again lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I bet he waits til the last minute to sign. :-(
Click to expand...

Had something similar happen with my ex (another nasty piece of work) DH wanted to adopt DD's 2 & 3, but we needed papers signed by Sh#h%#d - he stayed hidden & we couldn't find him, so the best we could do, was to change their last name - so I went to the court & did this - ex's can be so nasty (& I don't just mean the males, either)


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just going to have my lidl'e magnum BRB...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the mini Magnums available over there? They just came out over here.
Click to expand...

We have had them for quite a while here - I need the real size ones, the mini's just don't seem to calm the need, I have been known to eat 2 or 3 mini Magnums, to soothe the wild Magnum need - whereas if I had a regular sized Magnum, the effect can last for a week or 2 (much cheaper option, for me)  :shock:


----------



## Xiang

shand said:


> many thanks for the card GSusan and londy for the emails, I took my laptop in to the hospital at teatime and showed them to my friend, and I told him all about you all, he said I could go again if I gave him the next episode, of knitting life on the internet,


He should get a food laugh out of it, just make sure you find a good day to show him, and give him a hug & say "hi" from me xoxo


----------



## Xiang

shand said:


> thank you all for being my friends love and hugs shand


They are returned, with interest xoxo


----------



## Xiang

DenzelsMa said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to go out now, to try and sort a problem caused by some tenants whose main hobby is to cause me difficulties. See you later,
> Di
> 
> 
> 
> We'll send Susan over to lamp 'em one. She's good at that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All assistance welcome. If someone else can whack them I can run over their feet with my wheelchair. I'll get Denzel to chew their ankles.
> Di
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Help is right behind you Di....Just say the word
> :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I may have fixed him. He sent me a letter addressed to him from the water company. In this area they control the use of septic tanks. They had sent an appointment for 18 July at 2 p.m. He put a note with the letter saying it was my business to deal with it, not his, even though the letter referred to the occupant not the owner. He also said that I must change the appointment time to 4 p.m. to suit his convenience. My attitude to that was 'So what did his last servant die of?'
> I went to see the nice ladies at the water company today and showed them the letter. They called in the inspector who will check the septic tank and told her about my awkward tenant. I said that 18 July was not very good for me and she offered to change it. it is now the 19th at 9 a.m. That will really drive him loopy when he gets her confirmation of the change. He likes to bully from a distance and hates it if anyone stands up to him.
> A few days ago, in one of his hysterical and threatening letters, he said that he's running and internet business from home, i.e. my house . He says the service is faulty so that he's losing business and he intends to claim his losses from me because, he says, the wiring in my house must be faulty. I'll let him blow off some more hot air, then I'll remind him that running a business from my house is against the terms of his tenancy agreement.
> Di
Click to expand...

Isn't it amazing, how people think they can do what they want, regardless of signed agreements :roll:


----------



## Xiang

Well My friends, I have caught up now & it is way too early for me to be awake so I am returning to bed, perchance to sleep.

So, in line with my name, I shall bid you &#21578;&#21029; (Gàobié) or {for those who don't read traditional Chinese} farewell ..... Hehehe .... Hope you all sleep well, regardless of tragedies in ongoing daily life xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Well My friends, I have caught up now & it is way too early for me to be awake so I am returning to bed, perchance to sleep.
> 
> So, in line with my name, I shall bid you 告別 (Gàobié) or {for those who don't read traditional Chinese} farewell ..... Hehehe .... Hope you all sleep well, regardless of tragedies in ongoing daily life xoxoxo


I just came on and you're going to bed.
Good night and 告別 (Gàobié)


----------



## DenzelsMa

Bedtime for me and two of the furry tribe, Denzel and Alex. It's a good thing that the rest don't try to get in as well or there would be no room for me.
Nighty night, All
Di
PS Denzel was accosted by a young and beautiful Dach bitch today, about three times his size. She was a real floozy but he went all bashful and kept hiding behind my legs.


----------



## nitz8catz

DenzelsMa said:


> Bedtime for me and two of the furry tribe, Denzel and Alex. It's a good thing that the rest don't try to get in as well or there would be no room for me.
> Nighty night, All
> Di
> PS Denzel was accosted by a very young and beautiful Dach bitch today, about three times his size. She was a real floozy but he went all bashful and kept hiding behind my legs.


Good night, sleep well with the furry tribe.


----------



## nitz8catz

Going home now. Talk amongst yourselves


----------



## London Girl

DenzelsMa said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to go out now, to try and sort a problem caused by some tenants whose main hobby is to cause me difficulties. See you later,
> Di
> 
> 
> 
> We'll send Susan over to lamp 'em one. She's good at that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All assistance welcome. If someone else can whack them I can run over their feet with my wheelchair. I'll get Denzel to chew their ankles.
> Di
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Help is right behind you Di....Just say the word
> :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I may have fixed him. He sent me a letter addressed to him from the water company. In this area they control the use of septic tanks. They had sent an appointment for 18 July at 2 p.m. He put a note with the letter saying it was my business to deal with it, not his, even though the letter referred to the occupant not the owner. He also said that I must change the appointment time to 4 p.m. to suit his convenience. My attitude to that was 'So what did his last servant die of?'
> I went to see the nice ladies at the water company today and showed them the letter. They called in the inspector who will check the septic tank and told her about my awkward tenant. I said that 18 July was not very good for me and she offered to change it. it is now the 19th at 9 a.m. That will really drive him loopy when he gets her confirmation of the change. He likes to bully from a distance and hates it if anyone stands up to him.
> A few days ago, in one of his hysterical and threatening letters, he said that he's running and internet business from home, i.e. my house . He says the service is faulty so that he's losing business and he intends to claim his losses from me because, he says, the wiring in my house must be faulty. I'll let him blow off some more hot air, then I'll remind him that running a business from my house is against the terms of his tenancy agreement.
> Di
Click to expand...

Hehehe, nice one Di!!! He does not sound like a nice person at all, what a shame you can't find out what people are like before you get too involved with them!!


----------



## pearlone

Hello, sorry I couldn't get on earlier. DH decided today was the day we buy a new van. So we did. We got a Town and Country Touring Van, in Deep Cherry Red. DH picked the color. Drove it home. It has so many gadgets they give you a video to look at to learn how to operate your van. We are so excited. We haven't had a new car in like 9 years. Traded in our van which was 12 years old. We are very happy.

Shand so sorry to hear that Pip is gone.Gentle hugs sent to you. As Xiang says, he is in a happy place with no pain or illness.Give my best to cousin and his wife and let them know they are in my thoughts and prayers. I'm am happy to know our conversations bring sunshine to your cousin. We all love you too and are always here for you.

GS have a fun time tomorrow dear. Sorry your shawl was causing you not to enjoy knitting it. I find I do what you have done if not fun. I frog it. Know you will find something else you like and know whatever you pick ypur DIL will love it. Hope GS's toe feels better soon. Perhaps DS was just frustrated and tired last night, know Mom must feel terrible for accidently stepping on son's toe.

Nitzi sorry to hear Trevor is in need of gum procedure. I feel so bad for you and Shand. Our little friends mean so much to us and we hate when they are ill or pass away. Gentle hugs sent to you and DD.

Hey Londy, I meant to tell you I get so many compliments on my bag. Everyone wants to know how you did it. I said by pure magic fingers. I love it. Hope to send a surprise as soon as I can get to where it is I want to go. Today is my best day in weeks. Hope it holds.

Xiang, hello. Sleep tight dear one.

Hi Di, Some folks are just big bullies and think they can do whatever they feel like with no consideration for anyone else. GS is a great lamper. I'd just just do what you have done and thwart him at every turn. Really get his dander up and teach him a valuable lesson. You have the right on your side, not he. Go girl go!!!!

Med was changed and I took 1/2 dose per dr. order, tomorrow I will take full dose. Today is best I have had in weeks. Feeel like myself instead of a zombie. yea. I just hope it lasts. Well DH made his famous goulash for dinner so it is ready and I am now off eat. Yummy.


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning. In and out this morning. I've cancelled Whitby and I'm going to see GS1 who is off school again and phoned me to say he's bored...What's news eh? I may be on later if I take my laptop..


----------



## grandma susan

Hello Judi. I'm all ready but DH isn't, I just know that my BP is going to be mad because I'm going to see to GS1 instead of going out with her. I'm sitting here on a guilt trip and then when I think of it she just fits me in when and where she can. So NO, I'm not to feel guilty...I love talking it through with you Judi hahaha


----------



## grandma susan

Purley happy new van....I love cherry red...We only had a choice of two colours on this last one we got,granite,or black. Honestly I'd love a turquoise car....Go carefully with your medication.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to go out now, to try and sort a problem caused by some tenants whose main hobby is to cause me difficulties. See you later,
> Di
> 
> 
> 
> We'll send Susan over to lamp 'em one. She's good at that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All assistance welcome. If someone else can whack them I can run over their feet with my wheelchair. I'll get Denzel to chew their ankles.
> Di
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Help is right behind you Di....Just say the word
> :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I may have fixed him. He sent me a letter addressed to him from the water company. In this area they control the use of septic tanks. They had sent an appointment for 18 July at 2 p.m. He put a note with the letter saying it was my business to deal with it, not his, even though the letter referred to the occupant not the owner. He also said that I must change the appointment time to 4 p.m. to suit his convenience. My attitude to that was 'So what did his last servant die of?'
> I went to see the nice ladies at the water company today and showed them the letter. They called in the inspector who will check the septic tank and told her about my awkward tenant. I said that 18 July was not very good for me and she offered to change it. it is now the 19th at 9 a.m. That will really drive him loopy when he gets her confirmation of the change. He likes to bully from a distance and hates it if anyone stands up to him.
> A few days ago, in one of his hysterical and threatening letters, he said that he's running and internet business from home, i.e. my house . He says the service is faulty so that he's losing business and he intends to claim his losses from me because, he says, the wiring in my house must be faulty. I'll let him blow off some more hot air, then I'll remind him that running a business from my house is against the terms of his tenancy agreement.
> Di
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hehehe, nice one Di!!! He does not sound like a nice person at all, what a shame you can't find out what people are like before you get too involved with them!!
Click to expand...

I really hope this works for you, and you get a much nicer tenant, it will make life a lot easier xx


----------



## mumtoSophy

remember me?? 
I've been otherwise occupied and not had a chance to come on here

hubby was on days off and with Sophy being here too theres not much chance I get on the computer :roll: 

Sophy's social life means I am running around all over the country after her :XD: 

today I've to pick her up after she had an overnight stay at North Berwick, but I think I'm getting her in Edinburgh


out tomorrow meeting my friend who is home from New Zealand with her baby and Monday hubby is off 1 week so we will be daytripping


hope everyone is well 

xxx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Purley happy new van....I love cherry red...We only had a choice of two colours on this last one we got,granite,or black. Honestly I'd love a turquoise car....Go carefully with your medication.


Hello Susan, how are things - I am exhausted, have been out all day today. Firstly looking after the youngest GK's, then at the employment agency & then shopping.

DD3 asked if I could make her some thumbless gloves, so will be looking for a glove pattern tonight & then I will just not knit the ends of the fingers & thumbs - but I forgot to measure her hands :-( :-( :roll: Will have to try & remember to do that on Sunday, when we do our visiting :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

mumtoSophy said:


> remember me??
> I've been otherwise occupied and not had a chance to come on here
> 
> hubby was on days off and with Sophy being here too theres not much chance I get on the computer :roll:
> 
> Sophy's social life means I am running around all over the country after her :XD:
> 
> today I've to pick her up after she had an overnight stay at North Berwick, but I think I'm getting her in Edinburgh
> 
> out tomorrow meeting my friend who is home from New Zealand with her baby and Monday hubby is off 1 week so we will be daytripping
> 
> hope everyone is well
> 
> xxx


Just hang on in there for a minute...I meant to text you yesterday. Lifeline was asking after you. OBTW. Purple's crossing was lovely and she's got there..


----------



## grandma susan

Did you have any luck at the employment agency?


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> remember me??
> I've been otherwise occupied and not had a chance to come on here
> 
> hubby was on days off and with Sophy being here too theres not much chance I get on the computer :roll:
> 
> Sophy's social life means I am running around all over the country after her :XD:
> 
> today I've to pick her up after she had an overnight stay at North Berwick, but I think I'm getting her in Edinburgh
> 
> out tomorrow meeting my friend who is home from New Zealand with her baby and Monday hubby is off 1 week so we will be daytripping
> 
> hope everyone is well
> 
> xxx


Who are you, again - the name seems familiar, but can't quite remember where from ....... Hahahaha

How are you? It is good to see you again xxx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Did you have any luck at the employment agency?


Today was getting help with the wording of an application, so that he has a better chance of getting work - he knows what he can do, but putting it on paper is hard. Once he transcribes, what the girl has translated into usable script, into the application, it wil be put in & then we start playing the "apply & wait" game - not looking forward to that at all, but hopefully employment will come sooner, rather than later.

One place he has signed up for assistance with, is able to provide some funding to get one or two of the tickets that would be helpful for him to have


----------



## grandma susan

I hope depression doesn't set in Judi. DH gets a bit down and hates retirement. I always new he would but I never dreamed it could be as miserable at times....


----------



## grandma susan

Judi I'm off up my GS1's. I'm taking lap top, be on later.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I hope depression doesn't set in Judi. DH gets a bit down and hates retirement. I always new he would but I never dreamed it could be as miserable at times....


No it won't be depression, it will be exasperation at the attitude of some employers, and the number of places he has to contact each fortnight about employment - some of the employers get quite nasty with the people looking for work.

At the moment he can keep himself busy with things that need doing around the house, but that will only be for a finite time :?


----------



## Xiang

DH also has his Harley, so now he is able to go for rides on that - if he needs to make himself feel better.

I made chicken & mushroom pies a couple of days ago & they are delicious - am just going to heat one up for my tea, BRB


----------



## patrican

Xiang said:


> DH also has his Harley, so now he is able to go for rides on that - if he needs to make himself feel better.
> 
> I made chicken & mushroom pies a couple of days ago & they are delicious - am just going to heat one up for my tea, BRB


Where's MY chicken and mushroom pie........was looking forward to that too. :?

My laptop is fixed and now I just have to return it to its former self and I'll be happy.

I've almost finished my dark and dastardly quilt and surprisingly enough, I actually like it now - it's sort of grown on me. Not sure about putting pics up though will think about that for a while.

Anyway - by now I'm a long forgotten wanderer around here, so hello all from this strange woman down under. :lol: :lol:  :roll:


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Judi I'm off up my GS1's. I'm taking lap top, be on later.


Have a great time Susan, don't be too hard on your DS.

I am going to finish off a knitted hat ( started by my mum, for my dad, with home spun, natural sheep wool) it will be for DD3 - for her birthday in 12 days. Once that is finished, I will be starting a pair of gloves for her as well :thumbup: That will be one gift finished for the birthday list :XD: :roll:


----------



## London Girl

patrican said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> DH also has his Harley, so now he is able to go for rides on that - if he needs to make himself feel better.
> 
> I made chicken & mushroom pies a couple of days ago & they are delicious - am just going to heat one up for my tea, BRB
> 
> 
> 
> Where's MY chicken and mushroom pie........was looking forward to that too. :?
> 
> My laptop is fixed and now I just have to return it to its former self and I'll be happy.
> 
> I've almost finished my dark and dastardly quilt and surprisingly enough, I actually like it now - it's sort of grown on me. Not sure about putting pics up though will think about that for a while.
> 
> Anyway - by now I'm a long forgotten wanderer around here, so hello all from this strange woman down under. :lol: :lol:  :roll:
Click to expand...

Hya girl, good to see you back!!! I would really love to see your quilt - I'll show you mine if you show me yours!! I recently dug out the first quilt I made which turned out to be much too big for our bed. I thought I would sell it on e-bay then realised I hadn't finished all the quilting and that's an arm-aching job on something that size! I will persevere though! xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

patrican said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> DH also has his Harley, so now he is able to go for rides on that - if he needs to make himself feel better.
> 
> I made chicken & mushroom pies a couple of days ago & they are delicious - am just going to heat one up for my tea, BRB
> 
> 
> 
> Where's MY chicken and mushroom pie........was looking forward to that too. :?
> 
> My laptop is fixed and now I just have to return it to its former self and I'll be happy.
> 
> I've almost finished my dark and dastardly quilt and surprisingly enough, I actually like it now - it's sort of grown on me. Not sure about putting pics up though will think about that for a while.
> 
> Anyway - by now I'm a long forgotten wanderer around here, so hello all from this strange woman down under. :lol: :lol:  :roll:
Click to expand...

You are not forgotten just lapsed a bit and everybody is allowed to do that. We only leave you alone for so long then we find you again.


----------



## London Girl

Right, sorry for the quick Hi and Bye but I am out to lunch today and have to do some shopping first! Everybody stay happy and sane and I will catch some of you tonight, hopefully! Love you girls! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Have a great lunch Londi....


----------



## patrican

Hello GS, hows things? I'm on for about 5 minutes then I'm off to go cross eyed with some stitching.


----------



## grandma susan

Thjings are as normal as usual...Not a lot changes here. I think you should share your quilt with us. You do some unique and excellent work. How have you been keeping? I'm youth sitting.....I think I'm only needed here to make lunch hahaha.


----------



## patrican

grandma susan said:


> Thjings are as normal as usual...Not a lot changes here. I think you should share your quilt with us. You do some unique and excellent work. How have you been keeping? I'm youth sitting.....I think I'm only needed here to make lunch hahaha.


Of course you are only needed for lunch - hollow legs at that age. I might get brave enough to post a pic sometime, haha.........I'm still getting used to the thing.


----------



## grandma susan

be back soon.Having to make lunch.....


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> be back soon.Having to make lunch.....


Are you back, yet?


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> always wanted siblings but it sounds like the kind of stress you have if you are dating 3 guys
> 
> 
> 
> I never had any stress dating three guys! Or shouldn't I admit that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wouldn't!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw shucks, you know me too well.
> 
> Good morning Susan, are we in a better mood today? Or still cold and miserable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahah....I don't know yet what mood I'm in hahahaha...I'll try not to be too grumpy hahahaha......I'm peed off with this weather and DH....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, theydon't help do they. I might commit a felony on mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sshhhh - don't tell anyone, you might be able to claim insanity due to unforeseen circumstances
Click to expand...

that would be easy. Thanks for the heads up. I finally got him to go to the doctor. Now he's on Tritrace for 5 weeks, then changes to Ramipril. With blood tests at 2 and 5 weeks. I must look that all up. He 'thinks it's something to do with blood pressure'! In other words he's not saying.[/quote]

It is definitely blood pressure. Ramipril & tritace are the same medications, different brands. They will adjust the dosage until they get his blood pressure is under control.

We are getting wonderful thunder, lightning and rain storm. Shame it's cold outside, otherwise I would be outside watching it - I love these storms :thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]

How odd, we were getting them at the same time.


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> always wanted siblings but it sounds like the kind of stress you have if you are dating 3 guys
> 
> 
> 
> I never had any stress dating three guys! Or shouldn't I admit that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wouldn't!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw shucks, you know me too well.
> 
> Good morning Susan, are we in a better mood today? Or still cold and miserable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahah....I don't know yet what mood I'm in hahahaha...I'll try not to be too grumpy hahahaha......I'm peed off with this weather and DH....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, theydon't help do they. I might commit a felony on mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sshhhh - don't tell anyone, you might be able to claim insanity due to unforeseen circumstances
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that would be easy. Thanks for the heads up. I finally got him to go to the doctor. Now he's on Tritrace for 5 weeks, then changes to Ramipril. With blood tests at 2 and 5 weeks. I must look that all up. He 'thinks it's something to do with blood pressure'! In other words he's not saying.
Click to expand...

It is definitely blood pressure. Ramipril & tritace are the same medications, different brands. They will adjust the dosage until they get his blood pressure is under control.

We are getting wonderful thunder, lightning and rain storm. Shame it's cold outside, otherwise I would be outside watching it - I love these storms :thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]

How odd, we were getting them at the same time.[/quote]

Those storms are my favourite kind of weather. I used to watch the lightening dance along the wire fencing, when I was a child - it was glorious


----------



## pearlone

Morning. Up very early for us 6 am. Used to sleeping till 7:30 am. Setting here yawning. Off to surgery center for DH test. Running some errands after, then watching DVD on van. We were too tired last evening to do so.

GS glad to hear Purple had a good crossing and landed safely in France. It is always nice to be needed, even if it's to fix lunch. My GSs used to think I was a pretty good cook. Boys do have hollow legs. Hope his toe is healing and less painful.

Smiley so nice to hear from you. Glad your computer is fixed. Would love to see your quilt/ Love to look at quilts.Hope you decide to post a picture.

Xiang hope your DH finds employment quickly. Sorry to hear employers are nasty to applicants. Wonder why they are that way. Here in states the culture used to be from young folks looking for job, what can your company do for me and this is what I am willing to do. Now with jobs so very hard to comeby, hope the attitudes have changed. Never had that attitude with older applicants. Ah youth!!!!

Londy you need to post a pic of your quilt when finished.You and Smiley are so talented. I would love a thimble full of all your ladies talent. 

Sharon, have missed you so much. Know how busy you must be with Ms. Sophie. Tell her I said hellp. When do the practices start for the Tattoo event??Have a lovely time with DH next week on you drive arounds. Hope to chat with you soon. Take care.

Lifeline. did you sleep in this morning, and have a cup of tea in bed. Treat yourslf to a very lazy day. How was the outing with co workers last night. Hope you got a little buzz going and relaxed. You so deserve it. Wish your hubby lived close by, need a good handyman to fix a few things.Glad his business is doing so well. 

Well I need to grab some clothes and get myself together for this day. Love you all and will be back later today.Purlyxxxxx


----------



## Xiang

That is all from me today, I need to get a wriggle on with this pair of gloves, I need to finish them before the 24th of this month - DD3's birthday :thumbup:

So *告別 Gàobié * (farewell) *和一個美好的夜晚 Hé yīgè měihǎo de yèwǎn* (and a good night to all)


----------



## SaxonLady

pearlone said:


> Morning ladies from a sunny and warm Pa. Sorry to hear GS's weather is still wet and drizzly. It gets depressing after awhile. Sending a bottle of sunshine your way.
> 
> Xiang, love the Brioche Hat and thanks for the pattern. I copied it. Haven't anyone to make it for, but maybe my 2 year gniece would like it. She wears lots of hats. You did a wonderful job. As GS says very neat. Sorry to hear about you DH. Hope and pray he finds work soon. In this youth oriented society, anyone over 30 is obselete.
> 
> Saxy glad to hear your shoulder is slowly responding to PT treatment. Camping will be fun, cooking for 500 not so much. You need a vacation away just for you to do relaxing things dear. You do so much for others, take time for just you.
> 
> Shand hope your little bird comes around and starts to perk up. I didn't know blue fish could could turn your hands blue. What type of fish is it???
> 
> Purple you are a whirlwind today, with so much to do and such. Don't wear yourself out before your vacation. I know what you mean about not having much more room in your car. That happens to us going back and forth to Florida.
> 
> Binky love your beautiful baby blanket. Whatever little baby is lucky enough to recieve this will be fashionable and cozy warm. Lovely job, well done.
> 
> Linky congrats on new auto. Know you must be so happy to have reliable transportation. Great pic of new auto and you.
> 
> Jynx glad DB is cancelling coming at moment. I agree with you, that your Mom would fit in nicely in a community where she could recieve the assistance she requires, and it would also free you up to deal with your health challenges also. You could then have fun visits, without all the worry and work. Assisted Living places are wonderful for those who require some help but still like to have a sense of independence. Perhaps you could check with a place and have Mom visit during activity time to meet other ladies and get involved, so it is not so scary to her. Making friends and getting familiar is very important, it takes away some of the fear factor. Good luck dear, and hope you start feeling better also.
> 
> Hey Becca, just another day till Vacation, Yea!!!!!!!!What are you going to do the first day off??Sleep in????
> 
> Polly, I would also frog that blanket back that you made and use it for yourself. Glad you didn't get tied up with that guy????
> 
> Smiley hope your car gets fixed soon and you can have a nice visit with Judy. Miss hearing from you.
> 
> Londy and Sharon what are you ladies caught up in.?
> 
> Well I had best get ready to go to the doctor and make my demands known to get off this lousey BP med that is making me so sick. I have been on it way too long and now having just so many nasty side effects from it. I refuse to ever take it again. There are many other drugs one can try. Love to all, hope to bbo later. luv to all Purly


Pearly, I'm not really cooking for 5000. That's a kind of biblical quote. Nor am I giving them bread and fish. But I will have to feed about 10 people at least three times a day.


----------



## SaxonLady

shand said:


> that would be easy. Thanks for the heads up. I finally got him to go to the doctor. Now he's on Tritrace for 5 weeks, then changes to Ramipril. With blood tests at 2 and 5 weeks. I must look that all up. He 'thinks it's something to do with blood pressure'! In other words he's not saying.


I take Ramipril and its for blood pressure, but I have never had Tritrace so cant help there[/quote]

It's the same thing, so I don't really understand - strength I think.


----------



## SaxonLady

tammie52 said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> that would be easy. Thanks for the heads up. I finally got him to go to the doctor. Now he's on Tritrace for 5 weeks, then changes to Ramipril. With blood tests at 2 and 5 weeks. I must look that all up. He 'thinks it's something to do with blood pressure'! In other words he's not saying.
> 
> 
> 
> I take Ramipril and its for blood pressure, but I have never had Tritrace so cant help there
Click to expand...

its a ace inihibitor for blood pressure. i know what hes goin threw, been to docs again this morning for my blood pressure and its still high, on two diff types of medication and he cnt get it down, am really glad i dont smoke now, sure hope he gets its sorted soon[/quote]

But they made no allowance for the fact that the day they did the 24 hour test was the day his sister died.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Judi, I'm off to get some clothes on. I must have a shower. I'm worrying a bit about GS1...Surely they haven't sent hime to school....I can't believe it...Do you think Grandma's worry too much?


yes, we worry for everyone else. Someone's got to.


----------



## SaxonLady

shand said:


> Hi girls hope Purple has a good time with DS in France, sorry I have been hit and miss last few weeks have been visiting the hospital a lot, Grizzles cousin who we are very close to has been in hospital for about 3 months now and we have just heared he wont be coming home, its just a mater of time now, when his wife is not there he likes me to be there,he says the only time he sleeps is when I get my knitting out,and we have lost Pip aswell took him to a vet and there was nothing they could do so hewas put to sleep yesterday, so Life seems a bit dreary at the moment


Here's a hug for you. Everything always seems to come at once. The fates like it to be over in one go I think.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to Whitby tomorrow with BP on the bus at 10a.m. She forgets I don't usually surface until then...


I've always wanted to go to Whitby. You'll enjoy the trip whatever you do when you get there.


----------



## SaxonLady

shand said:


> thank you all for being my friends love and hugs shand


thank you too. friendship is reciprocal (another word for you Susan!)


----------



## SaxonLady

DenzelsMa said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to go out now, to try and sort a problem caused by some tenants whose main hobby is to cause me difficulties. See you later,
> Di
> 
> 
> 
> We'll send Susan over to lamp 'em one. She's good at that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All assistance welcome. If someone else can whack them I can run over their feet with my wheelchair. I'll get Denzel to chew their ankles.
> Di
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Help is right behind you Di....Just say the word
> :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I may have fixed him. He sent me a letter addressed to him from the water company. In this area they control the use of septic tanks. They had sent an appointment for 18 July at 2 p.m. He put a note with the letter saying it was my business to deal with it, not his, even though the letter referred to the occupant not the owner. He also said that I must change the appointment time to 4 p.m. to suit his convenience. My attitude to that was 'So what did his last servant die of?'
> I went to see the nice ladies at the water company today and showed them the letter. They called in the inspector who will check the septic tank and told her about my awkward tenant. I said that 18 July was not very good for me and she offered to change it. it is now the 19th at 9 a.m. That will really drive him loopy when he gets her confirmation of the change. He likes to bully from a distance and hates it if anyone stands up to him.
> A few days ago, in one of his hysterical and threatening letters, he said that he's running and internet business from home, i.e. my house . He says the service is faulty so that he's losing business and he intends to claim his losses from me because, he says, the wiring in my house must be faulty. I'll let him blow off some more hot air, then I'll remind him that running a business from my house is against the terms of his tenancy agreement.
> Di
Click to expand...

Over here his Community Charge would be vastly increased as well. Do you have anything like that over there?


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello Judi. I'm all ready but DH isn't, I just know that my BP is going to be mad because I'm going to see to GS1 instead of going out with her. I'm sitting here on a guilt trip and then when I think of it she just fits me in when and where she can. So NO, I'm not to feel guilty...I love talking it through with you Judi hahaha


don't feel guilty. If she is your friend she will understand your wanting to be with GS when he's in pain. That's you purpose in life as a Grandma.


----------



## SaxonLady

mumtoSophy said:


> remember me??
> I've been otherwise occupied and not had a chance to come on here
> 
> hubby was on days off and with Sophy being here too theres not much chance I get on the computer :roll:
> 
> Sophy's social life means I am running around all over the country after her :XD:
> 
> today I've to pick her up after she had an overnight stay at North Berwick, but I think I'm getting her in Edinburgh
> 
> out tomorrow meeting my friend who is home from New Zealand with her baby and Monday hubby is off 1 week so we will be daytripping
> 
> hope everyone is well
> 
> xxx


good to hear from you. We were worrying that you were doing too much.


----------



## SaxonLady

patrican said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> DH also has his Harley, so now he is able to go for rides on that - if he needs to make himself feel better.
> 
> I made chicken & mushroom pies a couple of days ago & they are delicious - am just going to heat one up for my tea, BRB
> 
> 
> 
> Where's MY chicken and mushroom pie........was looking forward to that too. :?
> 
> My laptop is fixed and now I just have to return it to its former self and I'll be happy.
> 
> I've almost finished my dark and dastardly quilt and surprisingly enough, I actually like it now - it's sort of grown on me. Not sure about putting pics up though will think about that for a while.
> 
> Anyway - by now I'm a long forgotten wanderer around here, so hello all from this strange woman down under. :lol: :lol:  :roll:
Click to expand...

hello strange woman from down under. Good to hear from you as well.


----------



## SaxonLady

well, I've caught up again.
The funeral yesterday went very well despite my worries. It was supposed to start to rain at one o'clock, which was the time of the funeral, but it didn't start until two. We were away by then. It was a lovely little ceremony. I've never been at a grave-side commital before. I t was lovely. And some of Janet's friends from the home came as well, which was nice. They did seem to understand what was going on. One got upset so I gave her a hug. She wouldn't let go of me after that. Then we went back to the Home where they had done a buffet for us (I gave them money in advance) I said to spare nomexpense, and they didn't. I have never seen such a big bowlful of strawberries.
Now I am just looking forward to getting back to normal. I just feel totally 'bushed'.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from a wet and grey Loire Valley. We arrived at my son's just before 1 am. Had a good night sleep. Done some shopping and now I am planning to knit. 

How is everyone today? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> well, I've caught up again.
> The funeral yesterday went very well despite my worries. It was supposed to start to rain at one o'clock, which was the time of the funeral, but it didn't start until two. We were away by then. It was a lovely little ceremony. I've never been at a grave-side commital before. I t was lovely. And some of Janet's friends from the home came as well, which was nice. They did seem to understand what was going on. One got upset so I gave her a hug. She wouldn't let go of me after that. Then we went back to the Home where they had done a buffet for us (I gave them money in advance) I said to spare nomexpense, and they didn't. I have never seen such a big bowlful of strawberries.
> Now I am just looking forward to getting back to normal. I just feel totally 'bushed'.


Hi Saxy, Glad the funeral went ok. I think burials are rather lovely. Hope you have time to relax a bit ande collect yourself.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, I've caught up again.
> The funeral yesterday went very well despite my worries. It was supposed to start to rain at one o'clock, which was the time of the funeral, but it didn't start until two. We were away by then. It was a lovely little ceremony. I've never been at a grave-side commital before. I t was lovely. And some of Janet's friends from the home came as well, which was nice. They did seem to understand what was going on. One got upset so I gave her a hug. She wouldn't let go of me after that. Then we went back to the Home where they had done a buffet for us (I gave them money in advance) I said to spare nomexpense, and they didn't. I have never seen such a big bowlful of strawberries.
> Now I am just looking forward to getting back to normal. I just feel totally 'bushed'.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Saxy, Glad the funeral went ok. I think burials are rather lovely. Hope you have time to relax a bit ande collect yourself.
Click to expand...

I'm feeling a lot better. I didn't realise how wound up I was until I was relaxing afterwards.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> well, I've caught up again.
> The funeral yesterday went very well despite my worries. It was supposed to start to rain at one o'clock, which was the time of the funeral, but it didn't start until two. We were away by then. It was a lovely little ceremony. I've never been at a grave-side commital before. I t was lovely. And some of Janet's friends from the home came as well, which was nice. They did seem to understand what was going on. One got upset so I gave her a hug. She wouldn't let go of me after that. Then we went back to the Home where they had done a buffet for us (I gave them money in advance) I said to spare nomexpense, and they didn't. I have never seen such a big bowlful of strawberries.
> Now I am just looking forward to getting back to normal. I just feel totally 'bushed'.


Good to see you back Saxy, though I know you haven't actually been anywhere! Glad all went well yesterday, and the weather was kind to you, it can't have been easy to deal with. Mind you, a nice big bowl of strawberries would have given me a bit of a mood lift afterwards!!!!


----------



## pearlone

Hello my dear Friends,

Just back from all errands. DH making me a sandwich.

Saxy so good to know the weather cooperated for your SIL burial and that the ceremony was well received by her friends and family. It was so nice of the home to put out a lovely buffet. I know the large bowl of strawberries would have also brightened anyone's spirit. Hope you can finally relax for awhile and be good to yourself dear.

Londy how was your luncheon engagement?? You ladies on your outings have certainly made my mouth water with all the delicious pastries and such that you have there. 

Purple glad to hear to arrived safe and sound. Was hoping your weather was going to be sunny and warm. Did you go yarn shopping already??Have fun with your family.

Started on the full dose of my new BP med. and I feel better even than yesterday. So far no nasty side effects. I am so grateful for that. Need to leave for awhile, DH has lunch ready , I'll check back in later. Bye all!!!


----------



## grandma susan

Hello..I've been up DS's all day and we've played Spong Bob Square Pants Monopoly...It was brilliant...I had all the properties so they decided they'd had enough. Then, I've come home and decided we are going to York in the caravan on Monday because we are fed up with the sight of this house..Do any of you get like this? OBTW, the boys might be sleeping tomorrow night...We'll wait until tomorrow for that. GS1, isn't walking well......


----------



## grandma susan

DH has just had a phone call from a friend whi is leaving his job to go on the rigs. DH used to work with him and they are all going out for a farewell drink tonight. Deary me it means I'll have the house to myself...woooooo


----------



## grandma susan

Saxy I'm pleased yesterday is over for you. Now perhaps you can spend some "me" time on yourself. You do everything for everyone. now it's your turn.


----------



## London Girl

pearlone said:


> Hello my dear Friends,
> 
> Just back from all errands. DH making me a sandwich.
> 
> Saxy so good to know the weather cooperated for your SIL burial and that the ceremony was well received by her friends and family. It was so nice of the home to put out a lovely buffet. I know the large bowl of strawberries would have also brightened anyone's spirit. Hope you can finally relax for awhile and be good to yourself dear.
> 
> Londy how was your luncheon engagement?? You ladies on your outings have certainly made my mouth water with all the delicious pastries and such that you have there.
> 
> Purple glad to hear to arrived safe and sound. Was hoping your weather was going to be sunny and warm. Did you go yarn shopping already??Have fun with your family.
> 
> Started on the full dose of my new BP med. and I feel better even than yesterday. So far no nasty side effects. I am so grateful for that. Need to leave for awhile, DH has lunch ready , I'll check back in later. Bye all!!!


Hi Purly, very nice lunchdate thank you! It wasn't too lavish as I am 'watching what I eat' but was very tasty and good to see an old friend!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon from a wet and grey Loire Valley. We arrived at my son's just before 1 am. Had a good night sleep. Done some shopping and now I am planning to knit.
> 
> How is everyone today? xx


Hi PV, so glad you arrived safely and had a reasonable journey! Hope you find your family well and happy, I'm sure they are over the moon to see you and DH! What are you knitting now?


----------



## grandma susan

Londy I'm going to York next week and visiting the 3 lys's. hahahaha


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Londy I'm going to York next week and visiting the 3 lys's. hahahaha


Hello Susan .... You are sounding a little excited, again xx
Hello Londy, how are you, doing exciting things around the place xx


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to go out now, to try and sort a problem caused by some tenants whose main hobby is to cause me difficulties. See you later,
> Di
> 
> 
> 
> We'll send Susan over to lamp 'em one. She's good at that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All assistance welcome. If someone else can whack them I can run over their feet with my wheelchair. I'll get Denzel to chew their ankles.
> Di
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Help is right behind you Di....Just say the word
> :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I may have fixed him. He sent me a letter addressed to him from the water company. In this area they control the use of septic tanks. They had sent an appointment for 18 July at 2 p.m. He put a note with the letter saying it was my business to deal with it, not his, even though the letter referred to the occupant not the owner. He also said that I must change the appointment time to 4 p.m. to suit his convenience. My attitude to that was 'So what did his last servant die of?'
> I went to see the nice ladies at the water company today and showed them the letter. They called in the inspector who will check the septic tank and told her about my awkward tenant. I said that 18 July was not very good for me and she offered to change it. it is now the 19th at 9 a.m. That will really drive him loopy when he gets her confirmation of the change. He likes to bully from a distance and hates it if anyone stands up to him.
> A few days ago, in one of his hysterical and threatening letters, he said that he's running and internet business from home, i.e. my house . He says the service is faulty so that he's losing business and he intends to claim his losses from me because, he says, the wiring in my house must be faulty. I'll let him blow off some more hot air, then I'll remind him that running a business from my house is against the terms of his tenancy agreement.
> Di
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Over here his Community Charge would be vastly increased as well. Do you have anything like that over there?
Click to expand...

What is "Community Charge"?


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Judi. I'm all ready but DH isn't, I just know that my BP is going to be mad because I'm going to see to GS1 instead of going out with her. I'm sitting here on a guilt trip and then when I think of it she just fits me in when and where she can. So NO, I'm not to feel guilty...I love talking it through with you Judi hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> don't feel guilty. If she is your friend she will understand your wanting to be with GS when he's in pain. That's you purpose in life as a Grandma.
Click to expand...

I agree wholeheartedly with Saxy, it is your absolute right to change arrangements, if one of your family is ill or injured, a friend would understand immediately


----------



## grandma susan

I've been looking on Amazon to see if they have some lace patterns...They do, but I will hang on until next week and it will give me something to look for. I've just heard the weather forecast for next week and it raining...hahahaah


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> well, I've caught up again.
> The funeral yesterday went very well despite my worries. It was supposed to start to rain at one o'clock, which was the time of the funeral, but it didn't start until two. We were away by then. It was a lovely little ceremony. I've never been at a grave-side commital before. I t was lovely. And some of Janet's friends from the home came as well, which was nice. They did seem to understand what was going on. One got upset so I gave her a hug. She wouldn't let go of me after that. Then we went back to the Home where they had done a buffet for us (I gave them money in advance) I said to spare nomexpense, and they didn't. I have never seen such a big bowlful of strawberries.
> Now I am just looking forward to getting back to normal. I just feel totally 'bushed'.


I am so glad the service was a good one. Now it is time to give yourself some you time & *R & R*


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Londy I'm going to York next week and visiting the 3 lys's. hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Susan .... You are sounding a little excited, again xx
> Hello Londy, how are you, doing exciting things around the place xx
Click to expand...

Um...going to my nephew's 50th birthday party tomorrow night. Unfortunately, plan A is to have it in the garden. There isn't a plan B yet!!! Oh, and it's raining again!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> DH has just had a phone call from a friend whi is leaving his job to go on the rigs. DH used to work with him and they are all going out for a farewell drink tonight. Deary me it means I'll have the house to myself...woooooo


Get that kettle on lass, we're all coming over!!!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Londy I'm going to York next week and visiting the 3 lys's. hahahaha


DH has just told me thay cancelled the Great Yorkshire Show for the first time in 150 years. Take your Packamac!!!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I've been looking on Amazon to see if they have some lace patterns...They do, but I will hang on until next week and it will give me something to look for. I've just heard the weather forecast for next week and it raining...hahahaah


oooooohhhhhh nnnnnnooooooo ...... I think England will float away if the rain doesn't stop soon - you will all develop webbed feet .... hahahahahahaha


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to go out now, to try and sort a problem caused by some tenants whose main hobby is to cause me difficulties. See you later,
> Di
> 
> 
> 
> We'll send Susan over to lamp 'em one. She's good at that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All assistance welcome. If someone else can whack them I can run over their feet with my wheelchair. I'll get Denzel to chew their ankles.
> Di
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Help is right behind you Di....Just say the word
> :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I may have fixed him. He sent me a letter addressed to him from the water company. In this area they control the use of septic tanks. They had sent an appointment for 18 July at 2 p.m. He put a note with the letter saying it was my business to deal with it, not his, even though the letter referred to the occupant not the owner. He also said that I must change the appointment time to 4 p.m. to suit his convenience. My attitude to that was 'So what did his last servant die of?'
> I went to see the nice ladies at the water company today and showed them the letter. They called in the inspector who will check the septic tank and told her about my awkward tenant. I said that 18 July was not very good for me and she offered to change it. it is now the 19th at 9 a.m. That will really drive him loopy when he gets her confirmation of the change. He likes to bully from a distance and hates it if anyone stands up to him.
> A few days ago, in one of his hysterical and threatening letters, he said that he's running and internet business from home, i.e. my house . He says the service is faulty so that he's losing business and he intends to claim his losses from me because, he says, the wiring in my house must be faulty. I'll let him blow off some more hot air, then I'll remind him that running a business from my house is against the terms of his tenancy agreement.
> Di
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Over here his Community Charge would be vastly increased as well. Do you have anything like that over there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is "Community Charge"?
Click to expand...

In the UK, we call it Council Tax. It is what you pay the City Hall to clean and light your streets, clear your garbage etc.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hello..I've been up DS's all day and we've played Spong Bob Square Pants Monopoly...It was brilliant...I had all the properties so they decided they'd had enough. Then, I've come home and decided we are going to York in the caravan on Monday because we are fed up with the sight of this house..Do any of you get like this? OBTW, the boys might be sleeping tomorrow night...We'll wait until tomorrow for that. GS1, isn't walking well......


I am often like that - we dont get to travel much at all :-(


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Londy I'm going to York next week and visiting the 3 lys's. hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Susan .... You are sounding a little excited, again xx
> Hello Londy, how are you, doing exciting things around the place xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um...going to my nephew's 50th birthday party tomorrow night. Unfortunately, plan A is to have it in the garden. There isn't a plan B yet!!! Oh, and it's raining again!
Click to expand...

Get tanked up girl and you won't care what the weather's like. I had a few sips of a bacardi and coke the other night. OOOO I though I could just drink iy like a fruit drink so I stopped drinking it.. :roll:


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Londy I'm going to York next week and visiting the 3 lys's. hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> DH has just told me thay cancelled the Great Yorkshire Show for the first time in 150 years. Take your Packamac!!!
Click to expand...

I think they went ahead with the Yorkshire Show, but I'm not 100%. I know they cancelled the Cleveland show....Everything's been cancelled round here. Talkings been cancelled in our house. He's been in a moody since he got up....He needs to grow up and get his head out of his a**e :shock:


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to go out now, to try and sort a problem caused by some tenants whose main hobby is to cause me difficulties. See you later,
> Di
> 
> 
> 
> We'll send Susan over to lamp 'em one. She's good at that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All assistance welcome. If someone else can whack them I can run over their feet with my wheelchair. I'll get Denzel to chew their ankles.
> Di
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Help is right behind you Di....Just say the word
> :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I may have fixed him. He sent me a letter addressed to him from the water company. In this area they control the use of septic tanks. They had sent an appointment for 18 July at 2 p.m. He put a note with the letter saying it was my business to deal with it, not his, even though the letter referred to the occupant not the owner. He also said that I must change the appointment time to 4 p.m. to suit his convenience. My attitude to that was 'So what did his last servant die of?'
> I went to see the nice ladies at the water company today and showed them the letter. They called in the inspector who will check the septic tank and told her about my awkward tenant. I said that 18 July was not very good for me and she offered to change it. it is now the 19th at 9 a.m. That will really drive him loopy when he gets her confirmation of the change. He likes to bully from a distance and hates it if anyone stands up to him.
> A few days ago, in one of his hysterical and threatening letters, he said that he's running and internet business from home, i.e. my house . He says the service is faulty so that he's losing business and he intends to claim his losses from me because, he says, the wiring in my house must be faulty. I'll let him blow off some more hot air, then I'll remind him that running a business from my house is against the terms of his tenancy agreement.
> Di
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Over here his Community Charge would be vastly increased as well. Do you have anything like that over there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is "Community Charge"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the UK, we call it Council Tax. It is what you pay the City Hall to clean and light your streets, clear your garbage etc.
Click to expand...

OR...to do bugger all where we live.............


----------



## Xiang

Over here his Community Charge would be vastly increased as well. Do you have anything like that over there?[/quote]

What is "Community Charge"?[/quote]

In the UK, we call it Council Tax. It is what you pay the City Hall to clean and light your streets, clear your garbage etc.[/quote]

That sounds the same as our Council Rates


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> Over here his Community Charge would be vastly increased as well. Do you have anything like that over there?


What is "Community Charge"?[/quote]

In the UK, we call it Council Tax. It is what you pay the City Hall to clean and light your streets, clear your garbage etc.[/quote]

That sounds the same as our Council Rates[/quote]

That's what it'll be....Over here it costs a fortune......Is it for you too? :?:


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Londy I'm going to York next week and visiting the 3 lys's. hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Susan .... You are sounding a little excited, again xx
> Hello Londy, how are you, doing exciting things around the place xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um...going to my nephew's 50th birthday party tomorrow night. Unfortunately, plan A is to have it in the garden. There isn't a plan B yet!!! Oh, and it's raining again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get tanked up girl and you won't care what the weather's like. I had a few sips of a bacardi and coke the other night. OOOO I though I could just drink iy like a fruit drink so I stopped drinking it.. :roll:
Click to expand...

That sounds like a good decision xx


----------



## grandma susan

I've decided that when he goes out, I'm getting some chocolate and going off to my bed to watch my soaps...He's going out in an hour......oh yea!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over here his Community Charge would be vastly increased as well. Do you have anything like that over there?
> 
> 
> 
> What is "Community Charge"?
Click to expand...

In the UK, we call it Council Tax. It is what you pay the City Hall to clean and light your streets, clear your garbage etc.[/quote]

That sounds the same as our Council Rates[/quote]

That's what it'll be....Over here it costs a fortune......Is it for you too? :?:[/quote]

Yep, I think our rates have more than doubled since we have been here


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I've decided that when he goes out, I'm getting some chocolate and going off to my bed to watch my soaps...He's going out in an hour......oh yea!


Sounds like a great plan xx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I've decided that when he goes out, I'm getting some chocolate and going off to my bed to watch my soaps...He's going out in an hour......oh yea!


I just noticed your avatar - very nice


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over here his Community Charge would be vastly increased as well. Do you have anything like that over there?
> 
> 
> 
> What is "Community Charge"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the UK, we call it Council Tax. It is what you pay the City Hall to clean and light your streets, clear your garbage etc.
Click to expand...

That sounds the same as our Council Rates[/quote]

That's what it'll be....Over here it costs a fortune......Is it for you too? :?:[/quote]

Yep, I think our rates have more than doubled since we have been here[/quote]

when I moved in this house 30 yrs ago my rates were £14. a month. It's 10 x that now. It's laughable really because your house is rated by what it's worth, a,b,c,d...... The higher the rating the more your house is SUPPOSED to be worth. (nobody's ever been round wnywhere to check from the council). My friend/neighbour is a little bit, what shall we say, proud? She was rated a "c"...She didn't like that so they rated her a "b" instead. It costs her lots more money a month than if she'd stayed at "c". Some folks are crazy. Her excuse is that nobody wants to buy a "c" rated house...Bloody silly sausage. I think mines rated "xyz" hahahaha.........


----------



## grandma susan

It's no good me keeping the lace knitting as my avatar...It is no more!!!!! dead, kaputt, stiff!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to go out now, to try and sort a problem caused by some tenants whose main hobby is to cause me difficulties. See you later,
> Di
> 
> 
> 
> We'll send Susan over to lamp 'em one. She's good at that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All assistance welcome. If someone else can whack them I can run over their feet with my wheelchair. I'll get Denzel to chew their ankles.
> Di
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Help is right behind you Di....Just say the word
> :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I may have fixed him. He sent me a letter addressed to him from the water company. In this area they control the use of septic tanks. They had sent an appointment for 18 July at 2 p.m. He put a note with the letter saying it was my business to deal with it, not his, even though the letter referred to the occupant not the owner. He also said that I must change the appointment time to 4 p.m. to suit his convenience. My attitude to that was 'So what did his last servant die of?'
> I went to see the nice ladies at the water company today and showed them the letter. They called in the inspector who will check the septic tank and told her about my awkward tenant. I said that 18 July was not very good for me and she offered to change it. it is now the 19th at 9 a.m. That will really drive him loopy when he gets her confirmation of the change. He likes to bully from a distance and hates it if anyone stands up to him.
> A few days ago, in one of his hysterical and threatening letters, he said that he's running and internet business from home, i.e. my house . He says the service is faulty so that he's losing business and he intends to claim his losses from me because, he says, the wiring in my house must be faulty. I'll let him blow off some more hot air, then I'll remind him that running a business from my house is against the terms of his tenancy agreement.
> Di
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Over here his Community Charge would be vastly increased as well. Do you have anything like that over there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is "Community Charge"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the UK, we call it Council Tax. It is what you pay the City Hall to clean and light your streets, clear your garbage etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OR...to do bugger all where we live.............
Click to expand...

That's about what ours does, until the end of the financial year is close, then they spend money like it is going out of fashion :shock:


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to go out now, to try and sort a problem caused by some tenants whose main hobby is to cause me difficulties. See you later,
> Di
> 
> 
> 
> We'll send Susan over to lamp 'em one. She's good at that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All assistance welcome. If someone else can whack them I can run over their feet with my wheelchair. I'll get Denzel to chew their ankles.
> Di
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Help is right behind you Di....Just say the word
> :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I may have fixed him. He sent me a letter addressed to him from the water company. In this area they control the use of septic tanks. They had sent an appointment for 18 July at 2 p.m. He put a note with the letter saying it was my business to deal with it, not his, even though the letter referred to the occupant not the owner. He also said that I must change the appointment time to 4 p.m. to suit his convenience. My attitude to that was 'So what did his last servant die of?'
> I went to see the nice ladies at the water company today and showed them the letter. They called in the inspector who will check the septic tank and told her about my awkward tenant. I said that 18 July was not very good for me and she offered to change it. it is now the 19th at 9 a.m. That will really drive him loopy when he gets her confirmation of the change. He likes to bully from a distance and hates it if anyone stands up to him.
> A few days ago, in one of his hysterical and threatening letters, he said that he's running and internet business from home, i.e. my house . He says the service is faulty so that he's losing business and he intends to claim his losses from me because, he says, the wiring in my house must be faulty. I'll let him blow off some more hot air, then I'll remind him that running a business from my house is against the terms of his tenancy agreement.
> Di
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Over here his Community Charge would be vastly increased as well. Do you have anything like that over there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is "Community Charge"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the UK, we call it Council Tax. It is what you pay the City Hall to clean and light your streets, clear your garbage etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OR...to do bugger all where we live.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's about what ours does, until the end of the financial year is close, then they spend money like it is going out of fashion :shock:
Click to expand...

The same here, because if they are seen to be able to balance the accounts then they won't get their budgets raised in the next year...I remember at the office, the council had an account with us. They spent like mad in March, because the financial year started in April. AS for paying their accounts, they were the worst of all the customers. It was nothing to wait 6 mths for a bill to be cleared. If their accountholders hung back for 6 mths on the Council tax I bet they'd have plenty to say...They were the pitts.......


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over here his Community Charge would be vastly increased as well. Do you have anything like that over there?
> 
> 
> 
> What is "Community Charge"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the UK, we call it Council Tax. It is what you pay the City Hall to clean and light your streets, clear your garbage etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds the same as our Council Rates
Click to expand...

That's what it'll be....Over here it costs a fortune......Is it for you too? :?:[/quote]

Yep, I think our rates have more than doubled since we have been here[/quote]

when I moved in this house 30 yrs ago my rates were £14. a month. It's 10 x that now. It's laughable really because your house is rated by what it's worth, a,b,c,d...... The higher the rating the more your house is SUPPOSED to be worth. (nobody's ever been round wnywhere to check from the council). My friend/neighbour is a little bit, what shall we say, proud? She was rated a "c"...She didn't like that so they rated her a "b" instead. It costs her lots more money a month than if she'd stayed at "c". Some folks are crazy. Her excuse is that nobody wants to buy a "c" rated house...Bloody silly sausage. I think mines rated "xyz" hahahaha.........[/quote]

I agree, I think I would have been fighting to get the rating lower, not higher :roll:


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Londy I'm going to York next week and visiting the 3 lys's. hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Susan .... You are sounding a little excited, again xx
> Hello Londy, how are you, doing exciting things around the place xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um...going to my nephew's 50th birthday party tomorrow night. Unfortunately, plan A is to have it in the garden. There isn't a plan B yet!!! Oh, and it's raining again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get tanked up girl and you won't care what the weather's like. I had a few sips of a bacardi and coke the other night. OOOO I though I could just drink iy like a fruit drink so I stopped drinking it.. :roll:
Click to expand...

Sadly, I will be driving home so it's fruit drink for me! :hunf: :hunf: :thumbdown:


----------



## grandma susan

DH is making NO progress to get ready to go out....


----------



## grandma susan

has yours started to get on your nerves yet? hahahah


----------



## London Girl

Time for Corrie, catch you later!! xxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Time for Corrie, catch you later!! xxxxxxx


I'm recording it.......then I can watch it in my bed without the adverts...and in PEACE.....


----------



## PurpleFi

Bonsoir mes amies. Ils ne plut pas!!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time for Corrie, catch you later!! xxxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> I'm recording it.......then I can watch it in my bed without the adverts...and in PEACE.....
Click to expand...

Like your new avatar!!!


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> Bonsoir mes amies. Ils ne plut pas!!


whatever :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening Susan, Londyt and morning Xiang, how are you all? Just had caramel ice cream, it's not a patch on butterscotch, but washed it down with some wine and now having coffee.


----------



## grandma susan

Hows your day been Purple? Have you got butterscotch ice cream? We are supposed to be getting an ASDA'a here (in the next village) by Christmsa. Today, it looks like they've rolled into the field to start. It will be a God send. All we have here in co-op, co-op and another co-op...one of them closed. so can you believe out of about 10 shops in the town we have 2 co-ops...differently priced...Roll on (or roll back) ASDA's


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> It's no good me keeping the lace knitting as my avatar...It is no more!!!!! dead, kaputt, stiff!


I love the jay avatar. We have some at home and I'v3 also seen some in the field next to my son's house. xx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's no good me keeping the lace knitting as my avatar...It is no more!!!!! dead, kaputt, stiff!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the jay avatar. We have some at home and I'v3 also seen some in the field next to my son's house. xx
Click to expand...

Do they chirrup in French hahahahahahahaha..... :lol: :lol: I'm so funny and I've had a full day with DH, oh misery of this land....................


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's no good me keeping the lace knitting as my avatar...It is no more!!!!! dead, kaputt, stiff!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the jay avatar. We have some at home and I'v3 also seen some in the field next to my son's house. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do they chirrup in French hahahahahahahaha..... :lol: :lol: I'm so funny and I've had a full day with DH, oh misery of this land....................
Click to expand...

tHANKS for your text, you are welcome here anytime. Not had butterscotch ice cream, but only been to 2 supermarkets so far. So am substituting extra wine to avoid withdrawal symptoms!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Bonsoir mes amies. Ils ne plut pas!!


Good evening to you, also - except it is very early morning here.

Hope the rain stays away for the rest of your visit xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's no good me keeping the lace knitting as my avatar...It is no more!!!!! dead, kaputt, stiff!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the jay avatar. We have some at home and I'v3 also seen some in the field next to my son's house. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do they chirrup in French hahahahahahahaha..... :lol: :lol: I'm so funny and I've had a full day with DH, oh misery of this land....................
Click to expand...

Mais oui! Son's girlfriends little sister, aged 6, is having along conversation with Mr P. Neither can understand each other and they are getting along famously. xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's no good me keeping the lace knitting as my avatar...It is no more!!!!! dead, kaputt, stiff!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the jay avatar. We have some at home and I'v3 also seen some in the field next to my son's house. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do they chirrup in French hahahahahahahaha..... :lol: :lol: I'm so funny and I've had a full day with DH, oh misery of this land....................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tHANKS for your text, you are welcome here anytime. Not had butterscotch ice cream, but only been to 2 supermarkets so far. So am substituting extra wine to avoid withdrawal symptoms!
Click to expand...

That is a very sensible idea, well done - no DT's for you :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonsoir mes amies. Ils ne plut pas!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening to you, also - except it is very early morning here.
> 
> Hope the rain stays away for the rest of your visit xx
Click to expand...

Evening Xiang, It has just stopped raining but it has poured all day and also not very warm. We are going to Bastille Day fireworks tomorrow so I hope it stops for that.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's no good me keeping the lace knitting as my avatar...It is no more!!!!! dead, kaputt, stiff!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the jay avatar. We have some at home and I'v3 also seen some in the field next to my son's house. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do they chirrup in French hahahahahahahaha..... :lol: :lol: I'm so funny and I've had a full day with DH, oh misery of this land....................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tHANKS for your text, you are welcome here anytime. Not had butterscotch ice cream, but only been to 2 supermarkets so far. So am substituting extra wine to avoid withdrawal symptoms!
Click to expand...

Seems like a plan....It's days like this that I wish I liked wine.....


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's no good me keeping the lace knitting as my avatar...It is no more!!!!! dead, kaputt, stiff!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the jay avatar. We have some at home and I'v3 also seen some in the field next to my son's house. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do they chirrup in French hahahahahahahaha..... :lol: :lol: I'm so funny and I've had a full day with DH, oh misery of this land....................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tHANKS for your text, you are welcome here anytime. Not had butterscotch ice cream, but only been to 2 supermarkets so far. So am substituting extra wine to avoid withdrawal symptoms!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a very sensible idea, well done - no DT's for you :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I've have a box of rose in the fridge and four bottles of red that should keep me going (until tomorrow)


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's no good me keeping the lace knitting as my avatar...It is no more!!!!! dead, kaputt, stiff!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the jay avatar. We have some at home and I'v3 also seen some in the field next to my son's house. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do they chirrup in French hahahahahahahaha..... :lol: :lol: I'm so funny and I've had a full day with DH, oh misery of this land....................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tHANKS for your text, you are welcome here anytime. Not had butterscotch ice cream, but only been to 2 supermarkets so far. So am substituting extra wine to avoid withdrawal symptoms!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems like a plan....It's days like this that I wish I liked wine.....
Click to expand...

What's up with DH and hows GSs toe?


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's no good me keeping the lace knitting as my avatar...It is no more!!!!! dead, kaputt, stiff!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the jay avatar. We have some at home and I'v3 also seen some in the field next to my son's house. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do they chirrup in French hahahahahahahaha..... :lol: :lol: I'm so funny and I've had a full day with DH, oh misery of this land....................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mais oui! Son's girlfriends little sister, aged 6, is having along conversation with Mr P. Neither can understand each other and they are getting along famously. xx
Click to expand...

Isn't it always the way.......I remember when DS was about 8 and we went to a campsite and there was a kid in the next tent. I tried toi encourage them to play together. The kid was French, didn't apeak a word of English. I bragged and said I could speak french, I'd only done it for 2 yrs at school....He played happily with the kid and then I said comment alley vous? the kid sayd j'mapelle BEATRIX...Oh dear me.....DS wasn't amused when I told him the kid was a girl and not a boy. i should have known by the beret.......I never proffessed to speak French again....that was the time when I nearly blew a gas cylinder up. All I remember was a few young men coming running towards me and push me out of the way while they undid the cylinder from the fire....I was young and in my prime then...Ah bliss...They'd probably watch me now hahahaha...


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's no good me keeping the lace knitting as my avatar...It is no more!!!!! dead, kaputt, stiff!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the jay avatar. We have some at home and I'v3 also seen some in the field next to my son's house. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do they chirrup in French hahahahahahahaha..... :lol: :lol: I'm so funny and I've had a full day with DH, oh misery of this land....................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tHANKS for your text, you are welcome here anytime. Not had butterscotch ice cream, but only been to 2 supermarkets so far. So am substituting extra wine to avoid withdrawal symptoms!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems like a plan....It's days like this that I wish I liked wine.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's up with DH and hows GSs toe?
Click to expand...

DH is in the huff because (wait for it) GS1 broke his toe through carrying on instead of going to bed...For the Lord's sake that was Wednesday....Gs's toe is very sore and strapped up. I don't know that it's broken but they are adamant it is...He hobbles well......DH is like his bloody mother. Huffy.......I can't stand much more of it...I'm leaving him and getting me a proper man....I might have a bacardi and coke tonight. Infact I might get pi**ed! :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's no good me keeping the lace knitting as my avatar...It is no more!!!!! dead, kaputt, stiff!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the jay avatar. We have some at home and I'v3 also seen some in the field next to my son's house. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do they chirrup in French hahahahahahahaha..... :lol: :lol: I'm so funny and I've had a full day with DH, oh misery of this land....................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tHANKS for your text, you are welcome here anytime. Not had butterscotch ice cream, but only been to 2 supermarkets so far. So am substituting extra wine to avoid withdrawal symptoms!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a very sensible idea, well done - no DT's for you :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've have a box of rose in the fridge and four bottles of red that should keep me going (until tomorrow)
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

he's making me a b and c.......


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's no good me keeping the lace knitting as my avatar...It is no more!!!!! dead, kaputt, stiff!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the jay avatar. We have some at home and I'v3 also seen some in the field next to my son's house. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do they chirrup in French hahahahahahahaha..... :lol: :lol: I'm so funny and I've had a full day with DH, oh misery of this land....................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tHANKS for your text, you are welcome here anytime. Not had butterscotch ice cream, but only been to 2 supermarkets so far. So am substituting extra wine to avoid withdrawal symptoms!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems like a plan....It's days like this that I wish I liked wine.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's up with DH and hows GSs toe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DH is in the huff because (wait for it) GS1 broke his toe through carrying on instead of going to bed...For the Lord's sake that was Wednesday....Gs's toe is very sore and strapped up. I don't know that it's broken but they are adamant it is...He hobbles well......DH is like his bloody mother. Huffy.......I can't stand much more of it...I'm leaving him and getting me a proper man....I might have a bacardi and coke tonight. Infact I might get pi**ed! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

You could come over here ane we could get pi**ed together - I've had lots of practice.


----------



## grandma susan

It's loveley this b and c...a bit strong, but I'll suffer. hahahah


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> he's making me a b and c.......


Sounds good. I'd probably like one if I like bacardi and coke.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> It's loveley this b and c...a bit strong, but I'll suffer. hahahah


You are a martyr


----------



## grandma susan

Talking about getting p****d which we were. Where's lifeline today after her pi**y night out last night? Do you think she's risen today?


----------



## PurpleFi

DH is in the huff because (wait for it) GS1 broke his toe through carrying on instead of going to bed...For the Lord's sake that was Wednesday....Gs's toe is very sore and strapped up. I don't know that it's broken but they are adamant it is...He hobbles well......DH is like his bloody mother. Huffy.......I can't stand much more of it...I'm leaving him and getting me a proper man....I might have a bacardi and coke tonight. Infact I might get pi**ed! :thumbup:[/quote]

But why has that put DH in a huff?


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Talking about getting p****d which we were. Where's lifeline today after her pi**y night out last night? Do you think she's risen today?


oH DIDN'T KNOW (oops caps lock - but cat is sitting on me) she was out what did she get up to?


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's no good me keeping the lace knitting as my avatar...It is no more!!!!! dead, kaputt, stiff!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the jay avatar. We have some at home and I'v3 also seen some in the field next to my son's house. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do they chirrup in French hahahahahahahaha..... :lol: :lol: I'm so funny and I've had a full day with DH, oh misery of this land....................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tHANKS for your text, you are welcome here anytime. Not had butterscotch ice cream, but only been to 2 supermarkets so far. So am substituting extra wine to avoid withdrawal symptoms!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems like a plan....It's days like this that I wish I liked wine.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's up with DH and hows GSs toe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DH is in the huff because (wait for it) GS1 broke his toe through carrying on instead of going to bed...For the Lord's sake that was Wednesday....Gs's toe is very sore and strapped up. I don't know that it's broken but they are adamant it is...He hobbles well......DH is like his bloody mother. Huffy.......I can't stand much more of it...I'm leaving him and getting me a proper man....I might have a bacardi and coke tonight. Infact I might get pi**ed! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

So is he angry with your son or with GS1 - doesn't he know that there is absolutely no point to his anger :shock: :shock:

As for a new man, do you really want to put yourself through that :roll: :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

So is he angry with your son or with GS1 - doesn't he know that there is absolutely no point to his anger :shock: :shock:

As for a new man, do you really want to put yourself through that :roll: :roll:[/quote]

Here, here!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> DH is in the huff because (wait for it) GS1 broke his toe through carrying on instead of going to bed...For the Lord's sake that was Wednesday....Gs's toe is very sore and strapped up. I don't know that it's broken but they are adamant it is...He hobbles well......DH is like his bloody mother. Huffy.......I can't stand much more of it...I'm leaving him and getting me a proper man....I might have a bacardi and coke tonight. Infact I might get pi**ed! :thumbup:


But why has that put DH in a huff?[/quote]

He doesn't like children to be naughty....It's pathetic...He was always the same with DS... Too strict...GS had been wrestling with his brother instead of going to bed and mam stood on his toe while trying to break them up...I ask you...what's to huff about eh? Time someone grew up, not a million miles from my chair..I can't be bothered with him today. I'm just getting madder and madder...I though of going dancing but I don't need to because he's going out....he says if the boys had been doing what they were told it wouldn't have happened!!!!!! I said , Don't you think a broken toe is enough punishment...I think in the days of the french revelution he'd have had front row at the gallows.....


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about getting p****d which we were. Where's lifeline today after her pi**y night out last night? Do you think she's risen today?
> 
> 
> 
> oH DIDN'T KNOW (oops caps lock - but cat is sitting on me) she was out what did she get up to?
Click to expand...

We don't know, she's not been seen or heard of since hahahaha....I reckon it's a hangover...


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> DH is in the huff because (wait for it) GS1 broke his toe through carrying on instead of going to bed...For the Lord's sake that was Wednesday....Gs's toe is very sore and strapped up. I don't know that it's broken but they are adamant it is...He hobbles well......DH is like his bloody mother. Huffy.......I can't stand much more of it...I'm leaving him and getting me a proper man....I might have a bacardi and coke tonight. Infact I might get pi**ed! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> But why has that put DH in a huff?
Click to expand...

He doesn't like children to be naughty....It's pathetic...He was always the same with DS... Too strict...GS had been wrestling with his brother instead of going to bed and mam stood on his toe while trying to break them up...I ask you...what's to huff about eh? Time someone grew up, not a million miles from my chair..I can't be bothered with him today. I'm just getting madder and madder...I though of going dancing but I don't need to because he's going out....he says if the boys had been doing what they were told it wouldn't have happened!!!!!! I said , Don't you think a broken toe is enough punishment...I think in the days of the french revelution he'd have had front row at the gallows.....[/quote]

He might have been operating the gallows :lol:


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's no good me keeping the lace knitting as my avatar...It is no more!!!!! dead, kaputt, stiff!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the jay avatar. We have some at home and I'v3 also seen some in the field next to my son's house. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do they chirrup in French hahahahahahahaha..... :lol: :lol: I'm so funny and I've had a full day with DH, oh misery of this land....................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tHANKS for your text, you are welcome here anytime. Not had butterscotch ice cream, but only been to 2 supermarkets so far. So am substituting extra wine to avoid withdrawal symptoms!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems like a plan....It's days like this that I wish I liked wine.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's up with DH and hows GSs toe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DH is in the huff because (wait for it) GS1 broke his toe through carrying on instead of going to bed...For the Lord's sake that was Wednesday....Gs's toe is very sore and strapped up. I don't know that it's broken but they are adamant it is...He hobbles well......DH is like his bloody mother. Huffy.......I can't stand much more of it...I'm leaving him and getting me a proper man....I might have a bacardi and coke tonight. Infact I might get pi**ed! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is he angry with your son or with GS1 - doesn't he know that there is absolutely no point to his anger :shock: :shock:
> 
> As for a new man, do you really want to put yourself through that :roll: :roll:
Click to expand...

OK you talked me out of a new man...I'm easy pleased....


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> DH is in the huff because (wait for it) GS1 broke his toe through carrying on instead of going to bed...For the Lord's sake that was Wednesday....Gs's toe is very sore and strapped up. I don't know that it's broken but they are adamant it is...He hobbles well......DH is like his bloody mother. Huffy.......I can't stand much more of it...I'm leaving him and getting me a proper man....I might have a bacardi and coke tonight. Infact I might get pi**ed! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> But why has that put DH in a huff?
Click to expand...

He doesn't like children to be naughty....It's pathetic...He was always the same with DS... Too strict...GS had been wrestling with his brother instead of going to bed and mam stood on his toe while trying to break them up...I ask you...what's to huff about eh? Time someone grew up, not a million miles from my chair..I can't be bothered with him today. I'm just getting madder and madder...I though of going dancing but I don't need to because he's going out....he says if the boys had been doing what they were told it wouldn't have happened!!!!!! I said , Don't you think a broken toe is enough punishment...I think in the days of the french revelution he'd have had front row at the gallows.....[/quote]

Perhaps he'll come back in a better mood. xx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> So is he angry with your son or with GS1 - doesn't he know that there is absolutely no point to his anger :shock: :shock:
> 
> As for a new man, do you really want to put yourself through that :roll: :roll:


Here, here!! :thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]

DH doesn't seem to be speaking to anyone at all here...hahahaha...he does this you know...and it's peace for days, but nobody knows what they've done...Bugger him I can't be a***d...I never humoured DS when he was little I'm not going to humour DH...


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about getting p****d which we were. Where's lifeline today after her pi**y night out last night? Do you think she's risen today?
> 
> 
> 
> oH DIDN'T KNOW (oops caps lock - but cat is sitting on me) she was out what did she get up to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't know, she's not been seen or heard of since hahahaha....I reckon it's a hangover...
Click to expand...

And I thought she was a nice sober lady! Perhaps it was an end of term bash.


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> DH is in the huff because (wait for it) GS1 broke his toe through carrying on instead of going to bed...For the Lord's sake that was Wednesday....Gs's toe is very sore and strapped up. I don't know that it's broken but they are adamant it is...He hobbles well......DH is like his bloody mother. Huffy.......I can't stand much more of it...I'm leaving him and getting me a proper man....I might have a bacardi and coke tonight. Infact I might get pi**ed! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> But why has that put DH in a huff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't like children to be naughty....It's pathetic...He was always the same with DS... Too strict...GS had been wrestling with his brother instead of going to bed and mam stood on his toe while trying to break them up...I ask you...what's to huff about eh? Time someone grew up, not a million miles from my chair..I can't be bothered with him today. I'm just getting madder and madder...I though of going dancing but I don't need to because he's going out....he says if the boys had been doing what they were told it wouldn't have happened!!!!!! I said , Don't you think a broken toe is enough punishment...I think in the days of the french revelution he'd have had front row at the gallows.....
Click to expand...

He might have been operating the gallows :lol:[/quote]

He probably made them.....


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is he angry with your son or with GS1 - doesn't he know that there is absolutely no point to his anger :shock: :shock:
> 
> As for a new man, do you really want to put yourself through that :roll: :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Here, here!! :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

DH doesn't seem to be speaking to anyone at all here...hahahaha...he does this you know...and it's peace for days, but nobody knows what they've done...Bugger him I can't be a***d...I never humoured DS when he was little I'm not going to humour DH...[/quote]

The mystery that is man.


----------



## grandma susan

Well girls I'm a going to love and to leave you...Have a brilliant night...I am going to...hahahahaah...


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Well girls I'm a going to love and to leave you...Have a brilliant night...I am going to...hahahahaah...


And I'm going to cos I'm an hour ahead of you and I am rather tired today after all the travelling yesterday. Have a good evening Susan and good day Xiang. Loving chatting to you from across the Channel. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well girls I'm a going to love and to leave you...Have a brilliant night...I am going to...hahahahaah...
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm going to cos I'm an hour ahead of you and I am rather tired today after all the travelling yesterday. Have a good evening Susan and good day Xiang. Loving chatting to you from across the Channel. Lots of love and hugs xxx
Click to expand...

And I am going, cos I should have been sleeping anyway :roll: Night all xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well girls I'm a going to love and to leave you...Have a brilliant night...I am going to...hahahahaah...
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm going to cos I'm an hour ahead of you and I am rather tired today after all the travelling yesterday. Have a good evening Susan and good day Xiang. Loving chatting to you from across the Channel. Lots of love and hugs xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I am going, cos I should have been sleeping anyway :roll: Night all xxx
Click to expand...

Bye Xiang xx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about getting p****d which we were. Where's lifeline today after her pi**y night out last night? Do you think she's risen today?
> 
> 
> 
> oH DIDN'T KNOW (oops caps lock - but cat is sitting on me) she was out what did she get up to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't know, she's not been seen or heard of since hahahaha....I reckon it's a hangover...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I thought she was a nice sober lady! Perhaps it was an end of term bash.
Click to expand...

Hello. I have been here looking on. Yes PV, it waas an end of term bash. Cocktails and then on to restaurant. I went back to work colleague's to sleep. Got back home quite late. I am very tired and not feeling very sociable. Hope to feel better tomorrow, when I've hd a good night sleep. 
Nice to know my absence was noticed. It's lovely to have such friends.


----------



## binkbrice

Hello all I have been still under the weather here no sewing circle as the one lady is in the hospital

Going to finish up this blue glove and start a pink and purple one

GS I hope you enjoy your evening gets better
I saw there was a couple of drive bys smiley and Sharon don't be strangers we do miss you so much

Purly Congrats on the van we have rented those on more than one occasion and they do handle really well

Love and gentle hugs to you all
Binky


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about getting p****d which we were. Where's lifeline today after her pi**y night out last night? Do you think she's risen today?
> 
> 
> 
> oH DIDN'T KNOW (oops caps lock - but cat is sitting on me) she was out what did she get up to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't know, she's not been seen or heard of since hahahaha....I reckon it's a hangover...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I thought she was a nice sober lady! Perhaps it was an end of term bash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello. I have been here looking on. Yes PV, it waas an end of term bash. Cocktails and then on to restaurant. I went back to work colleague's to sleep. Got back home quite late. I am very tired and not feeling very sociable. Hope to feel better tomorrow, when I've hd a good night sleep.
> Nice to know my absence was noticed. It's lovely to have such friends.
Click to expand...

And we can tease you mercilessly ..... Mmmwwwwaaaahahahaha


----------



## linkan

Well hello anyone and everyone  

Today is Dh and my 21st Wedding Anniversary .... Last month was 22 yrs together haha 
We tried to go to dinner together and the restaurant was crowded , I mean it is Friday the 13th , usually OUR lucky day because of the wedded bliss and all right ?! 
WRONG !
He decided that it was too long of a wait , didnt even get out of the car ... I was all dressed up , hair curled (you dont know what i have to do to curl hair that is all the way to my BUM ) toes painted fingers painted ...people clothes on , MAKEUP on ... 
he wore work shorts and a mountain dew t-shirt , we ended up going to WALMART to get him new work boots because his are tore up and got some groceries and came back home  
There may have been tears ... I dont know ..... 

Anyway ... that is my grump for the day , I made a salad with the fresh picked tomatoes Binky brought me and HE went to bed with a frozen pizza !


MEN !!

STUPID .. STUPID ... STUPID 

really they are just dumb as [email protected]**

I love him , but tonight i am not talking to that man .

Sorry to vent all that but WHEW! It felt good to let it go .
I am sitting at the kitchen table knitting on a baby hat that is too cute , I didnt find the needle i wanted at the store but i guess i will just get one tomorrow or something ... My Marla from sewing circle is going to have to have her lungs suctioned out  She is the one in the hospital .. She is diabetic too so her blood sugar is out of control because of the IV fluids and meds they have her on .
Say a little prayer for her will ya ? 

On the bright side , i finished cleaning out my room and it is all ready for the new bedroom set  I did all the work solo as the boys tended to disappear when it was time to do the work ... both of them supposedly tried to scrub a stain off the floor .. of course when i got down on the floor and scrubbed it the stain came out :| 
MEN 
........

Been a long week , but i am happy anyway , I got to put a smile on my sisters face for a change , she is always doing things for me , and i got to give to her for a change and it was awesome to make her sooo happy  
It makes me happy  
My Dad got to pay off a loan with what i paid him back for and THAT made me happy ,  
I got to drive around peeved on my anniversary in my new ride ... so i am still happy  
I love you all  
Thanks for reading (listening) LOL  
Back to reading , i havent gotten caught up yet , i think i saw Purple angry at DH for being angry at GS1 or something along those sorts .. tell him just to get over it .. done is done , no changey no takey backy ... so move forward and isnt it nicer to do so with a smile  ! That will really get him ticked and then you can LAMP him one    TEEHEEHEE  

XOXO 
Lots O' Love ya'll


----------



## linkan

Sorry about the loooooong post ... the jist is DH did dumb thing , I got over it LOL


----------



## linkan

GSusan i like your new avatar  Pretty


----------



## linkan

Welcome back Becca  Hope you had a good time


----------



## linkan

patrican said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thjings are as normal as usual...Not a lot changes here. I think you should share your quilt with us. You do some unique and excellent work. How have you been keeping? I'm youth sitting.....I think I'm only needed here to make lunch hahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you are only needed for lunch - hollow legs at that age. I might get brave enough to post a pic sometime, haha.........I'm still getting used to the thing.
Click to expand...

You are always doing such gorgeous stuff .. show it to us lady , we will love it ! 
You are excellent ya know .. dont forget it !!!


----------



## pearlone

Linky I understand your up settedness with dumb DH. One one of our anniversaries, DH made reservations at this upscale restaurant in NY state. Being a man don't ever ask for directions. Right?? We are all dressed up, it is Dec. 11st, snowning and very cold. DH said We go on the NY state thru way, I said no we don't, we have to go this different way. he took the thruway and we almost ended up in Buffalo. He did call the restaurant finally to ask directions, but by then I was so hungry and a little on the furious aide. We got home late in the dark with no dinner. Had leftover frozen pizza. Was so disgusted with him for not getting directions on how to get there. Didn't think it funny at the tuime, now we laugh about it. So laughter is the best medicine. So Happy Anniversary Darlin and may you and DH come to laugh about your missed dinner.


----------



## linkan

pearlone said:


> Morning. Up very early for us 6 am. Used to sleeping till 7:30 am. Setting here yawning. Off to surgery center for DH test. Running some errands after, then watching DVD on van. We were too tired last evening to do so.
> 
> GS glad to hear Purple had a good crossing and landed safely in France. It is always nice to be needed, even if it's to fix lunch. My GSs used to think I was a pretty good cook. Boys do have hollow legs. Hope his toe is healing and less painful.
> 
> Smiley so nice to hear from you. Glad your computer is fixed. Would love to see your quilt/ Love to look at quilts.Hope you decide to post a picture.
> 
> Xiang hope your DH finds employment quickly. Sorry to hear employers are nasty to applicants. Wonder why they are that way. Here in states the culture used to be from young folks looking for job, what can your company do for me and this is what I am willing to do. Now with jobs so very hard to comeby, hope the attitudes have changed. Never had that attitude with older applicants. Ah youth!!!!
> 
> Londy you need to post a pic of your quilt when finished.You and Smiley are so talented. I would love a thimble full of all your ladies talent.
> 
> Sharon, have missed you so much. Know how busy you must be with Ms. Sophie. Tell her I said hellp. When do the practices start for the Tattoo event??Have a lovely time with DH next week on you drive arounds. Hope to chat with you soon. Take care.
> 
> Lifeline. did you sleep in this morning, and have a cup of tea in bed. Treat yourslf to a very lazy day. How was the outing with co workers last night. Hope you got a little buzz going and relaxed. You so deserve it. Wish your hubby lived close by, need a good handyman to fix a few things.Glad his business is doing so well.
> 
> Well I need to grab some clothes and get myself together for this day. Love you all and will be back later today.Purlyxxxxx


Purly you are such a gem , so thoughtful and kind , when i read your posts they are always so warm and wonderful  thank you for that  
I hope DH is doing well and i hope you got to watch your movie on the van 

Londy and AuntieP .. she is right we would love to see your work , you make such beautiful things 

Purple .. poor lil mans toe  Hope it is feeling some better , i know that hurts poor baby .

GSusan , whatcha doin?  Miss you 

Sharon , i havent gotten to chat with you in ages , tell Miss Sophie hello from me too please 

How did the expert knitting go Purple?

Saxy , hope they got the DH's BP under control , i take Lisinopril and Carvedilol for mine :| Seems to be working so far for me , I am due for bloodwork up because of that soon though ..

Mommaj hope things are going better for everyone on your end  ((hugs))

McPasty where are you ?  ((hugs)) to you too 

Aw heck ((*HUGS*)) to everyone  
Love ya'll , i seem to be all alone so i will read some more and i think i will go watch a movie with ds and dd's boyfriend 

Who did i forget ? ... Oh and God bless Nitzi , Dreamweaver Tammie and Shand

 LOL


----------



## linkan

pearlone said:


> Linky I understand your up settedness with dumb DH. One one of our anniversaries, DH made reservations at this upscale restaurant in NY state. Being a man don't ever ask for directions. Right?? We are all dressed up, it is Dec. 11st, snowning and very cold. DH said We go on the NY state thru way, I said no we don't, we have to go this different way. he took the thruway and we almost ended up in Buffalo. He did call the restaurant finally to ask directions, but by then I was so hungry and a little on the furious aide. We got home late in the dark with no dinner. Had leftover frozen pizza. Was so disgusted with him for not getting directions on how to get there. Didn't think it funny at the tuime, now we laugh about it. So laughter is the best medicine. So Happy Anniversary Darlin and may you and DH come to laugh about your missed dinner.


See ... your a gem , thanks for that i needed it , i am already cooled off some lol 
I dont have the energy to stay mad for long haha 
I feel bad that he isnt feeling good and that is the root of it i guess , but the moron could of told me before i got all dolled up , i am sure we will laugh about it someday too though , he is my better side for sure .. cant be upset with your better side right ?HAHA


----------



## linkan

How are ya Purly ?  When i was writing that book of a post i didnt notice you had popped in  Sorry bout that  
Its so good to see ya


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Did you have that experience


Yes, I did! I was in my twenties. One had a lovely yellow motor boat and we went to the lake a lot. One liked to play scrabble, beat me every time but he was so cute I didnt care. One had left my neighborhood but came back to see me. He took me to a night club which was new to me. I like to dance. He's the one I married. Mistake but who knew then! Most of my life was not that busy. Just happened that way for once. I'm the quiet type. Didn't fool around so hard to date when times were freer. I'm a traditional Catholic. 
Did you ever have that experience?[/quote]

Most of my friends were male, but I only dated one at a time. Although one boyfriend thought I was 2X him, cos he saw me walking with a couple of my mates (boys) and came to the wrong conclusion. I was told by some other friends that although I was the one least likely to get in troublee, everyone *thought* I was trouble - I think it was cos I kept to myself & didn't talk to anyone much :?[/quote]

There was no expectation that the dating was 1 on 1 for either of us. We just went out dancing, liked each others company. The guy I married was divorced and I was giving him ideas on how to get her back. Funny cause neither guy I married likes to dance and I do. Even as a kid I had girls I played party and dolls with and guys I played tag and cowboys and indians with. Do you think it's fun to be just friends with men?


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 11:29 am EDT and 28'C (82'F) and sunny.
> Our furbaby Trevor is doing poorly. We're making an appointment to have all his teeth pulled. He has lymphocytic plasmacytic syndrome. His immune system is attacking the lining of his gums and causing red inflamed gums. This is the 3rd cat we've had who has had this, and so far, we have not had good results for treatment. Trevor has been on anti-biotics several times, on cortisoids (Prednisone and dexamethodrizone(?) )and his gums have not improved, so this is the only alternative. It works in 60% of the cases. I would like better odds.
> On a better note, I got a slipper mostly completed, just have to sew the heel seam up. Working on the 2nd now.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about the ct. Poor chap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. DD is giving me grief because we've gone thru this before and it has not turned out well. But we gotta try. Trevor is such a little teddy bear.
Click to expand...

I'm wishing you all well. It's so hard to see them sick. You want to help so much. Hang in there! Odds are more in his favor than not.


----------



## jollypolly

DenzelsMa said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to go out now, to try and sort a problem caused by some tenants whose main hobby is to cause me difficulties. See you later,
> Di
> 
> 
> 
> We'll send Susan over to lamp 'em one. She's good at that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All assistance welcome. If someone else can whack them I can run over their feet with my wheelchair. I'll get Denzel to chew their ankles.
> Di
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Help is right behind you Di....Just say the word
> :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I may have fixed him. He sent me a letter addressed to him from the water company. In this area they control the use of septic tanks. They had sent an appointment for 18 July at 2 p.m. He put a note with the letter saying it was my business to deal with it, not his, even though the letter referred to the occupant not the owner. He also said that I must change the appointment time to 4 p.m. to suit his convenience. My attitude to that was 'So what did his last servant die of?'
> I went to see the nice ladies at the water company today and showed them the letter. They called in the inspector who will check the septic tank and told her about my awkward tenant. I said that 18 July was not very good for me and she offered to change it. it is now the 19th at 9 a.m. That will really drive him loopy when he gets her confirmation of the change. He likes to bully from a distance and hates it if anyone stands up to him.
> A few days ago, in one of his hysterical and threatening letters, he said that he's running and internet business from home, i.e. my house . He says the service is faulty so that he's losing business and he intends to claim his losses from me because, he says, the wiring in my house must be faulty. I'll let him blow off some more hot air, then I'll remind him that running a business from my house is against the terms of his tenancy agreement.
> Di
Click to expand...

Your comment about his last servant dieing was soooo funny! I'm using that line please with all the difficult people I meet you have spunk. Good for you letting him know he shouldn't be running a business there. He must be unhappy with himself to try and make you unhappy. I'm thinking of renting my house out but friends say it's very challenging and I might not be up to it.


----------



## linkan

Gotta run Dh now needs computer 
Love to all  XOXO


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purple let me know you are OK and I'll pass the message on. Have a good journey and enjoy yourself with your GS...do they have nice yarn out there? Judy I agree with you, and I'm going to have to phone DS to see how GS1 is...
> 
> 
> 
> What was he doing, to break his toe - they aren't that easy to break
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems he wasn't exactly doing as he was told like getting into bed and somehow or other mam stood on his toe. I bet she is mortified. Sometimes boys get so silly and accidents happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kids
> Poor girl, as if she isn't already feeling poorly enough, without accidentally breaking her child's toe - give her a hug from me, next time you see her xxx[/quot
> 
> My friend sue shut the car door on her sons finger and he lost the tip. I'm usually turning around and nearly break my neck trying not to step on the cat who thinks she's my shadow.
Click to expand...


----------



## jollypolly

DenzelsMa said:


> Bedtime for me and two of the furry tribe, Denzel and Alex. It's a good thing that the rest don't try to get in as well or there would be no room for me.
> Nighty night, All
> Di
> PS Denzel was accosted by a young and beautiful Dach bitch today, about three times his size. She was a real floozy but he went all bashful and kept hiding behind my legs.


I heard a funny banjo song..the guy was surprised into marriage and years later wife wants to have kids but he gets her a dog which she babies but it backfires on him cause the dog grows and sleeps between them and bites him if he tries to be near his wife. With the banjo and his story telling style it's very funny.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just going to have my lidl'e magnum BRB...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the mini Magnums available over there? They just came out over here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have had them for quite a while here - I need the real size ones, the mini's just don't seem to calm the need, I have been known to eat 2 or 3 mini Magnums, to soothe the wild Magnum need - whereas if I had a regular sized Magnum, the effect can last for a week or 2 (much cheaper option, for me)  :shock:
Click to expand...

Here a magnum is a hand gun? Is that what you have 2 or 3 of? .


----------



## jollypolly

SaxonLady said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi girls hope Purple has a good time with DS in France, sorry I have been hit and miss last few weeks have been visiting the hospital a lot, Grizzles cousin who we are very close to has been in hospital for about 3 months now and we have just heared he wont be coming home, its just a mater of time now, when his wife is not there he likes me to be there,he says the only time he sleeps is when I get my knitting out,and we have lost Pip aswell took him to a vet and there was nothing they could do so hewas put to sleep yesterday, so Life seems a bit dreary at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a hug for you. Everything always seems to come at once. The fates like it to be over in one go I think.
Click to expand...

I'm sorry for your troubles. It helps me to just take one day at a time. It's nice that you can be there for your relative. Knitting soothes us but I'm glad to hear it soothe others when we knit. Sorry you are without Pip. I have an old cat and fear I'm soon going to be where you are today. We give them love all the days we can.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Londy I'm going to York next week and visiting the 3 lys's. hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> DH has just told me thay cancelled the Great Yorkshire Show for the first time in 150 years. Take your Packamac!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think they went ahead with the Yorkshire Show, but I'm not 100%. I know they cancelled the Cleveland show....Everything's been cancelled round here. Talkings been cancelled in our house. He's been in a moody since he got up....He needs to grow up and get his head out of his a**e :shock:
Click to expand...

Here we call it male PMS. "Pretty Miserable Son of.. "


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just going to have my lidl'e magnum BRB...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the mini Magnums available over there? They just came out over here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have had them for quite a while here - I need the real size ones, the mini's just don't seem to calm the need, I have been known to eat 2 or 3 mini Magnums, to soothe the wild Magnum need - whereas if I had a regular sized Magnum, the effect can last for a week or 2 (much cheaper option, for me)  :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here a magnum is a hand gun? Is that what you have 2 or 3 of? .
Click to expand...

No, it is a chocolate covered Icecream here - I don't own guns


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's no good me keeping the lace knitting as my avatar...It is no more!!!!! dead, kaputt, stiff!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the jay avatar. We have some at home and I'v3 also seen some in the field next to my son's house. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do they chirrup in French hahahahahahahaha..... :lol: :lol: I'm so funny and I've had a full day with DH, oh misery of this land....................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tHANKS for your text, you are welcome here anytime. Not had butterscotch ice cream, but only been to 2 supermarkets so far. So am substituting extra wine to avoid withdrawal symptoms!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems like a plan....It's days like this that I wish I liked wine.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's up with DH and hows GSs toe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DH is in the huff because (wait for it) GS1 broke his toe through carrying on instead of going to bed...For the Lord's sake that was Wednesday....Gs's toe is very sore and strapped up. I don't know that it's broken but they are adamant it is...He hobbles well......DH is like his bloody mother. Huffy.......I can't stand much more of it...I'm leaving him and getting me a proper man....I might have a bacardi and coke tonight. Infact I might get pi**ed! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Seems like guys have two emotions...grumpy or passive. When mine is grumpy, I find things to do, wait til he's passive again and say things like " I think you are right, I see what you mean, could be, sure thing." He figures I'm being sarcastic but can't be sure


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> he's making me a b and c.......


If you picture him wearing a baby bonnet snd fuzzy rabbit slippers would it ease your tension?


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's no good me keeping the lace knitting as my avatar...It is no more!!!!! dead, kaputt, stiff!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the jay avatar. We have some at home and I'v3 also seen some in the field next to my son's house. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do they chirrup in French hahahahahahahaha..... :lol: :lol: I'm so funny and I've had a full day with DH, oh misery of this land....................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tHANKS for your text, you are welcome here anytime. Not had butterscotch ice cream, but only been to 2 supermarkets so far. So am substituting extra wine to avoid withdrawal symptoms!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems like a plan....It's days like this that I wish I liked wine.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's up with DH and hows GSs toe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DH is in the huff because (wait for it) GS1 broke his toe through carrying on instead of going to bed...For the Lord's sake that was Wednesday....Gs's toe is very sore and strapped up. I don't know that it's broken but they are adamant it is...He hobbles well......DH is like his bloody mother. Huffy.......I can't stand much more of it...I'm leaving him and getting me a proper man....I might have a bacardi and coke tonight. Infact I might get pi**ed! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is he angry with your son or with GS1 - doesn't he know that there is absolutely no point to his anger :shock: :shock:
> 
> As for a new man, do you really want to put yourself through that :roll: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK you talked me out of a new man...I'm easy pleased....
Click to expand...

Maybe a young one...young enough to train. Was DH a perfect child?


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is he angry with your son or with GS1 - doesn't he know that there is absolutely no point to his anger :shock: :shock:
> 
> As for a new man, do you really want to put yourself through that :roll: :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Here, here!! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DH doesn't seem to be speaking to anyone at all here...hahahaha...he does this you know...and it's peace for days, but nobody knows what they've done...Bugger him I can't be a***d...I never humoured DS when he was little I'm not going to humour DH...
Click to expand...

The mystery that is man.[/quote]

Wish my hub would not speak. Nooo, he goes around commenting on and on. He does not notice no one is listening. Sweet silence would be appreciated.


----------



## jollypolly

linkan said:


> Well hello anyone and everyone
> 
> Today is Dh and my 21st Wedding Anniversary .... Last month was 22 yrs together haha
> We tried to go to dinner together and the restaurant was crowded , I mean it is Friday the 13th , usually OUR lucky day because of the wedded bliss and all right ?!
> WRONG !
> He decided that it was too long of a wait , didnt even get out of the car ... I was all dressed up , hair curled (you dont know what i have to do to curl hair that is all the way to my BUM ) toes painted fingers painted ...people clothes on , MAKEUP on ...
> he wore work shorts and a mountain dew t-shirt , we ended up going to WALMART to get him new work boots because his are tore up and got some groceries and came back home
> There may have been tears ... I dont know .....
> 
> Anyway ... that is my grump for the day , I made a salad with the fresh picked tomatoes Binky brought me and HE went to bed with a frozen pizza !
> 
> MEN !!
> 
> STUPID .. STUPID ... STUPID
> 
> really they are just dumb as [email protected]**
> 
> I love him , but tonight i am not talking to that man .
> 
> Sorry to vent all that but WHEW! It felt good to let it go .
> I am sitting at the kitchen table knitting on a baby hat that is too cute , I didnt find the needle i wanted at the store but i guess i will just get one tomorrow or something ... My Marla from sewing circle is going to have to have her lungs suctioned out  She is the one in the hospital .. She is diabetic too so her blood sugar is out of control because of the IV fluids and meds they have her on .
> Say a little prayer for her will ya ?
> 
> On the bright side , i finished cleaning out my room and it is all ready for the new bedroom set  I did all the work solo as the boys tended to disappear when it was time to do the work ... both of them supposedly tried to scrub a stain off the floor .. of course when i got down on the floor and scrubbed it the stain came out :|
> MEN
> ........
> 
> Been a long week , but i am happy anyway , I got to put a smile on my sisters face for a change , she is always doing things for me , and i got to give to her for a change and it was awesome to make her sooo happy
> It makes me happy
> My Dad got to pay off a loan with what i paid him back for and THAT made me happy ,
> I got to drive around peeved on my anniversary in my new ride ... so i am still happy
> I love you all
> Thanks for reading (listening) LOL
> Back to reading , i havent gotten caught up yet , i think i saw Purple angry at DH for being angry at GS1 or something along those sorts .. tell him just to get over it .. done is done , no changey no takey backy ... so move forward and isnt it nicer to do so with a smile  ! That will really get him ticked and then you can LAMP him one    TEEHEEHEE
> 
> XOXO
> Lots O' Love ya'll


Congratulations on your anniversary. To stay married so long is an accomplishment. My guy won't wait for restaurants either. its a guy thing! 
Hope you can flip the hurt and finish your day feeling better. My first hub drank and any plans I had my heart set on we're trashed. I got so I'd have a Plan B ..something to do without him set in my mind ahead of time so when things went sour, I had less disappointment. I told second hub about Plan B after many years and he was annoyed that he could not get under my skin. I think I would have driven back to that restaurant and enjoyed a nice meal dressed so nice as you were. It's uncomfortable to eat alone the first time you do it but it gets more comfortable when you've done it a bit.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> jollypolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just going to have my lidl'e magnum BRB...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the mini Magnums available over there? They just came out over here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have had them for quite a while here - I need the real size ones, the mini's just don't seem to calm the need, I have been known to eat 2 or 3 mini Magnums, to soothe the wild Magnum need - whereas if I had a regular sized Magnum, the effect can last for a week or 2 (much cheaper option, for me)  :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here a magnum is a hand gun? Is that what you have 2 or 3 of? .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it is a chocolate covered Icecream here - I don't own guns
Click to expand...

I didn't think it was a gun but wasn't sure what it was! Love chocolate covered ice cream. I'm headed for frig to get one. Ours is called Dove bars. I just thought it funny that the word has a different meaning here.


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jollypolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just going to have my lidl'e magnum BRB...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the mini Magnums available over there? They just came out over here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have had them for quite a while here - I need the real size ones, the mini's just don't seem to calm the need, I have been known to eat 2 or 3 mini Magnums, to soothe the wild Magnum need - whereas if I had a regular sized Magnum, the effect can last for a week or 2 (much cheaper option, for me)  :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here a magnum is a hand gun? Is that what you have 2 or 3 of? .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it is a chocolate covered Icecream here - I don't own guns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't think it was a gun but wasn't sure what it was! Love chocolate covered ice cream. I'm headed for frig to get one. Ours is called Dove bars. I just thought it funny that the word has a different meaning here.
Click to expand...

We have them as well


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about getting p****d which we were. Where's lifeline today after her pi**y night out last night? Do you think she's risen today?
> 
> 
> 
> oH DIDN'T KNOW (oops caps lock - but cat is sitting on me) she was out what did she get up to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't know, she's not been seen or heard of since hahahaha....I reckon it's a hangover...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I thought she was a nice sober lady! Perhaps it was an end of term bash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello. I have been here looking on. Yes PV, it waas an end of term bash. Cocktails and then on to restaurant. I went back to work colleague's to sleep. Got back home quite late. I am very tired and not feeling very sociable. Hope to feel better tomorrow, when I've hd a good night sleep.
> Nice to know my absence was noticed. It's lovely to have such friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And we can tease you mercilessly ..... Mmmwwwwaaaahahahaha
Click to expand...

The mercilessly teasing makes me feel a BIG part of the group. I'm so glad Pearlie suggested I joined. I am feeling much better today. I felt very low yesterday.


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> Sorry about the loooooong post ... the jist is DH did dumb thing , I got over it LOL


So glad you got it off your chest. We love them so much, but sometimes they are a big cause of aggravation.


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about getting p****d which we were. Where's lifeline today after her pi**y night out last night? Do you think she's risen today?
> 
> 
> 
> oH DIDN'T KNOW (oops caps lock - but cat is sitting on me) she was out what did she get up to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't know, she's not been seen or heard of since hahahaha....I reckon it's a hangover...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I thought she was a nice sober lady! Perhaps it was an end of term bash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello. I have been here looking on. Yes PV, it waas an end of term bash. Cocktails and then on to restaurant. I went back to work colleague's to sleep. Got back home quite late. I am very tired and not feeling very sociable. Hope to feel better tomorrow, when I've hd a good night sleep.
> Nice to know my absence was noticed. It's lovely to have such friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And we can tease you mercilessly ..... Mmmwwwwaaaahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mercilessly teasing makes me feel a BIG part of the group. I'm so glad Pearlie suggested I joined. I am feeling much better today. I felt very low yesterday.
Click to expand...

So glad you are feeling better now xx


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about getting p****d which we were. Where's lifeline today after her pi**y night out last night? Do you think she's risen today?
> 
> 
> 
> oH DIDN'T KNOW (oops caps lock - but cat is sitting on me) she was out what did she get up to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't know, she's not been seen or heard of since hahahaha....I reckon it's a hangover...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I thought she was a nice sober lady! Perhaps it was an end of term bash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello. I have been here looking on. Yes PV, it waas an end of term bash. Cocktails and then on to restaurant. I went back to work colleague's to sleep. Got back home quite late. I am very tired and not feeling very sociable. Hope to feel better tomorrow, when I've hd a good night sleep.
> Nice to know my absence was noticed. It's lovely to have such friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And we can tease you mercilessly ..... Mmmwwwwaaaahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mercilessly teasing makes me feel a BIG part of the group. I'm so glad Pearlie suggested I joined. I am feeling much better today. I felt very low yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So glad you are feeling better now xx
Click to expand...

Thank you. How are you? And how are you getting on with the teeth guard?


----------



## lifeline

I'm off now. Saturday jobs to do. Although I don't feel the pressure I normally feel as if it doesn't get done today, it will get done in the week.


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> I'm off now. Saturday jobs to do. Although I don't feel the pressure I normally feel as if it doesn't get done today, it will get done in the week.


Ok, I will catch you next time


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about getting p****d which we were. Where's lifeline today after her pi**y night out last night? Do you think she's risen today?
> 
> 
> 
> oH DIDN'T KNOW (oops caps lock - but cat is sitting on me) she was out what did she get up to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't know, she's not been seen or heard of since hahahaha....I reckon it's a hangover...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I thought she was a nice sober lady! Perhaps it was an end of term bash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello. I have been here looking on. Yes PV, it waas an end of term bash. Cocktails and then on to restaurant. I went back to work colleague's to sleep. Got back home quite late. I am very tired and not feeling very sociable. Hope to feel better tomorrow, when I've hd a good night sleep.
> Nice to know my absence was noticed. It's lovely to have such friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And we can tease you mercilessly ..... Mmmwwwwaaaahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mercilessly teasing makes me feel a BIG part of the group. I'm so glad Pearlie suggested I joined. I am feeling much better today. I felt very low yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So glad you are feeling better now xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. How are you? And how are you getting on with the teeth guard?
Click to expand...

I have my guard now, not sure how long I should be wearing it, but I seem to be clenching my teeth all the time, so I wear it most of the time - seems to be having a good effect. I am about to have a "tension Tamer" tea (a very tasty herbal mix)


----------



## grandma susan

Morning..i have done the silliest senile thing. I've booked to go to York next week and we had tickets to see the queen at Teeside on Wednesday.Dh says he's not bothered and we should just go to York.I can't muti task in my brain any more...How are you all?


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Morning..i have done the silliest senile thing. I've booked to go to York next week and we had tickets to see the queen at Teeside on Wednesday.Dh says he's not bothered and we should just go to York.I can't muti task in my brain any more...How are you all?


Not too bad, just a little tired after the wonderful sleep I didn't have last night :?

I think you might need to start marking your outings, & escapades, on your calendar - then you might not double book :lol:

I have been industrious today, and stuck to my guns about not going anywhere today :thumbup: I completed a hat which my mum began many years ago, and I have started a pair of fingertip less gloves (no thumb tip, either) for DD4 - her hands get cold, so she needs her thumbs free for texting :roll:


----------



## grandma susan

Your'e right about the calendar. I write things on it but didn't with this outing. Blow it, we are going to yourk..anybody want a couple of tickets ? hahaha


----------



## grandma susan

jollypolly said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> he's making me a b and c.......
> 
> 
> 
> If you picture him wearing a baby bonnet snd fuzzy rabbit slippers would it ease your tension?
Click to expand...

NOW>>>>> i like that one!!!!


----------



## grandma susan

jollypolly said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's no good me keeping the lace knitting as my avatar...It is no more!!!!! dead, kaputt, stiff!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the jay avatar. We have some at home and I'v3 also seen some in the field next to my son's house. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do they chirrup in French hahahahahahahaha..... :lol: :lol: I'm so funny and I've had a full day with DH, oh misery of this land....................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tHANKS for your text, you are welcome here anytime. Not had butterscotch ice cream, but only been to 2 supermarkets so far. So am substituting extra wine to avoid withdrawal symptoms!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems like a plan....It's days like this that I wish I liked wine.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's up with DH and hows GSs toe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DH is in the huff because (wait for it) GS1 broke his toe through carrying on instead of going to bed...For the Lord's sake that was Wednesday....Gs's toe is very sore and strapped up. I don't know that it's broken but they are adamant it is...He hobbles well......DH is like his bloody mother. Huffy.......I can't stand much more of it...I'm leaving him and getting me a proper man....I might have a bacardi and coke tonight. Infact I might get pi**ed! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is he angry with your son or with GS1 - doesn't he know that there is absolutely no point to his anger :shock: :shock:
> 
> As for a new man, do you really want to put yourself through that :roll: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK you talked me out of a new man...I'm easy pleased....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe a young one...young enough to train. Was DH a perfect child?
Click to expand...

His mother said he was....


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> jollypolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's no good me keeping the lace knitting as my avatar...It is no more!!!!! dead, kaputt, stiff!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the jay avatar. We have some at home and I'v3 also seen some in the field next to my son's house. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do they chirrup in French hahahahahahahaha..... :lol: :lol: I'm so funny and I've had a full day with DH, oh misery of this land....................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tHANKS for your text, you are welcome here anytime. Not had butterscotch ice cream, but only been to 2 supermarkets so far. So am substituting extra wine to avoid withdrawal symptoms!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems like a plan....It's days like this that I wish I liked wine.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's up with DH and hows GSs toe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DH is in the huff because (wait for it) GS1 broke his toe through carrying on instead of going to bed...For the Lord's sake that was Wednesday....Gs's toe is very sore and strapped up. I don't know that it's broken but they are adamant it is...He hobbles well......DH is like his bloody mother. Huffy.......I can't stand much more of it...I'm leaving him and getting me a proper man....I might have a bacardi and coke tonight. Infact I might get pi**ed! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is he angry with your son or with GS1 - doesn't he know that there is absolutely no point to his anger :shock: :shock:
> 
> As for a new man, do you really want to put yourself through that :roll: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK you talked me out of a new man...I'm easy pleased....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe a young one...young enough to train. Was DH a perfect child?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His mother said he was....
Click to expand...

It's the ones that were perfect children who turn into sods as they get older  :roll: :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a dry but cloudy France. Happy Bastille Day to you all. How is everyone this morning. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Morning Susan, Xiang and Rebecca. xx


----------



## grandma susan

hahahahahahah....I don't care today....I've got jobs to do.so he can do what he wants....He's spoken this morning...Right I'm going to do some jobs, will speak to you all later.....


----------



## grandma susan

woooooooops nearly went there purple, I'll stay a little longer. How did you sleep? Did you see me drop my invitation to see the queen tickets into the conversation..YES we've actually got tickets to probably meet her, but I'm going to York instead, Do you think She'll mind?


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> hahahahahahah....I don't care today....I've got jobs to do.so he can do what he wants....He's spoken this morning...Right I'm going to do some jobs, will speak to you all later.....


Are you going cos I'm here. xx


----------



## grandma susan

do you all realise that you have a friend who was invited to see the queen? We had to park and ride you know...The family are going and the boys will be having a day off school as it's end of term...


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> do you all realise that you have a friend who was invited to see the queen? We had to park and ride you know...The family are going and the boys will be having a day off school as it's end of term...


Hello - I know I'm in France, perhaps you can't see me.


----------



## grandma susan

I've said hello Purple....What do you want? A curtsey? You aren't the Queen hahahahaha


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> woooooooops nearly went there purple, I'll stay a little longer. How did you sleep? Did you see me drop my invitation to see the queen tickets into the conversation..YES we've actually got tickets to probably meet her, but I'm going to York instead, Do you think She'll mind?


Sorry you romped off onto the next page. No please do not curtsey,cos you'll never get up again. Slept very well and had a lie in. I am sure the Queen will miss you, but there are some nice shops in York. How is DH today, are you speaking? xxx


----------



## grandma susan

It's sometimes hard to tell if he's speaking or not!!!!!He seems to be...I told him about the Queen and he said we should go to York to the LYS's, well, maybe he never mentioned the lys's..


----------



## grandma susan

Where's Judi gone? hellooooooooooooooooo Judi.....


----------



## patrican

Morning to Britain, France, America, Canada and a happy good evening to that other one a bit north of me.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Where's Judi gone? hellooooooooooooooooo Judi.....


Did I scare her away?


----------



## PurpleFi

patrican said:


> Morning to Britain, France, America, Canada and a happy good evening to that other one a bit north of me.


Morning Patticake, how are you? I'm being very lazy in France. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Good Morning Anne. I was just talking to your sister and said I was going then Purple arrived, now you have I'll stay another 10 mins....It IS Saturday morning..Did you see I had tickets for the queen? Purple hasn't ....


----------



## patrican

grandma susan said:


> do you all realise that you have a friend who was invited to see the queen? We had to park and ride you know...The family are going and the boys will be having a day off school as it's end of term...


OOooooh - cavorting with the hobnobs now are we??? You'll have to do the wave to everyone while you are in York.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Good Morning Anne. I was just talking to your sister and said I was going then Purple arrived, now you have I'll stay another 10 mins....It IS Saturday morning..Did you see I had tickets for the queen? Purple hasn't ....


Yes I have!!!


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Anne. I was just talking to your sister and said I was going then Purple arrived, now you have I'll stay another 10 mins....It IS Saturday morning..Did you see I had tickets for the queen? Purple hasn't ....
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have!!!
Click to expand...

No you haven't :hunf:


----------



## patrican

I'm very good thanks you muchly - except for being cold - but I am warming up.


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's Judi gone? hellooooooooooooooooo Judi.....
> 
> 
> 
> Did I scare her away?
Click to expand...

She's probably buried in wooly things and pointy sticks.


----------



## PurpleFi

Apparently we are going for a walk with the dogs in a minute so I have to go and get myself ready. This evening we are going to a big firework display in the local town. I'll try and pop back later at some point. How you all have a lovely week end. xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Girls,,,I've got toothache. Oh it's hurting. My left eye tooth. It will have to come out. It has been filled so many times they aren't going to fill it again....I'm such a coward.


----------



## patrican

grandma susan said:


> Girls,,,I've got toothache. Oh it's hurting. My left eye tooth. It will have to come out. It has been filled so many times they aren't going to fill it again....I'm such a coward.


Ouch - poor you :thumbdown:


----------



## PurpleFi

No ret for the wicked. We are off now. Bye. Love you all lots. xxx


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> Apparently we are going for a walk with the dogs in a minute so I have to go and get myself ready. This evening we are going to a big firework display in the local town. I'll try and pop back later at some point. How you all have a lovely week end. xxx


Fireworks are wonderful. Enjoy!! Well I am going to go and wind embroidery thread on spools. This x stitch thing has about 90 :shock: colours in it and I just bought the last lot today. Enjoy your day Purple and Susan. xx


----------



## grandma susan

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently we are going for a walk with the dogs in a minute so I have to go and get myself ready. This evening we are going to a big firework display in the local town. I'll try and pop back later at some point. How you all have a lovely week end. xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Fireworks are wonderful. Enjoy!! Well I am going to go and wind embroidery thread on spools. This x stitch thing has about 90 :shock: colours in it and I just bought the last lot today. Enjoy your day Purple and Susan. xx
Click to expand...

You too Anne..Get your creations together...


----------



## grandma susan

Bye Purple, and Judi...xxx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Morning Susan, Xiang and Rebecca. xx


Hello to you Purple & a happy Bastille day as well, what celebrations are on today, for you?


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Where's Judi gone? hellooooooooooooooooo Judi.....


I haven't gone, I was answering a PM


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's Judi gone? hellooooooooooooooooo Judi.....
> 
> 
> 
> Did I scare her away?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's probably buried in wooly things and pointy sticks.
Click to expand...

I am, but am taking a break to chat


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Girls,,,I've got toothache. Oh it's hurting. My left eye tooth. It will have to come out. It has been filled so many times they aren't going to fill it again....I'm such a coward.
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch - poor you :thumbdown:
Click to expand...

I have been trying to catch up with all of you, then they left.


----------



## London Girl

Hello, Aussie girls! Not often I get the two of you to myself, how ya doin'?


----------



## London Girl

I am trying to summon up the energy to continue digging up my front lawn and planting Seddum there instead. It has been raining overnight (surprise, surprise!) and so the weeds and the sad little bits of grass that are left should pop out quite easily. Anyone up for giving me a hand??


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hello, Aussie girls! Not often I get the two of you to myself, how ya doin'?


Hello, how are you are doing. I am going well


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I am trying to summon up the energy to continue digging up my front lawn and planting Seddum there instead. It has been raining overnight (surprise, surprise!) and so the weeds and the sad little bits of grass that are left should pop out quite easily. Anyone up for giving me a hand??


No, it's too dark to do gardening here :shock: :shock:


----------



## Xiang

Sorry to love & leave you Londy, but I do need to sign off now - enjoy your garden xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan

SAGA of the tow bar. This morning DH went to the car shop armed with driving license, utility bill and log book....and bought a registration plate for £8...Wonderful...When he brought it, it was the old cars registration. He'd taken the wrong log book. So off he went back to the shop, armed with all the information and came back with the correct one at last. So he paid £16 for an £8. registration palte. He wouldn't get it from Halfords because it cost £15.99 and he wasn't going to do that......

Now he's just realised that the brake lights aren't working on the caravan....OMG.....I'm going to knit...I've made some rockie road for DS and DH. Lifeline set me off the other night....Speak to you all later if you're on... I must say though DH has sharp got out of his mood now he's goofed hahahah.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> SAGA of the tow bar. This morning DH went to the car shop armed with driving license, utility bill and log book....and bought a registration plate for £8...Wonderful...When he brought it, it was the old cars registration. He'd taken the wrong log book. So off he went back to the shop, armed with all the information and came back with the correct one at last. So he paid £16 for an £8. registration palte. He wouldn't get it from Halfords because it cost £15.99 and he wasn't going to do that......
> 
> Now he's just realised that the brake lights aren't working on the caravan....OMG.....I'm going to knit...I've made some rockie road for DS and DH. Lifeline set me off the other night....Speak to you all later if you're on... I must say though DH has sharp got out of his mood now he's goofed hahahah.


Did you laugh? I would have really struggled not to split my sides!!!


----------



## grandma susan

hahahahah...I did. hahahaha... If you'd seen his little dface....hahahaha...I'm going to do some knitting now...I've got washing out and it looks like rain...have a brill afternoon..xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:22 am EDT and 22`C (72`F) and sunny. Can we have some of your rain?
Trevor the furbaby came back from his surgery and hid under the bed for the whole night. This morning he came out and vacuumed up 3 dishes of cat food. Woo hoo, he's eating again. 
I'm going over to a new fabric store that they opened in Cobourg called the Stitch Witch to see what they have. I'm hoping they have buttons. Right now I have to drive over 1/2 hour to get buttons.
I see the tow bar SAGA continues. GSusan, you are too funny.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:22 am EDT and 22`C (72`F) and sunny. Can we have some of your rain?
> Trevor the furbaby came back from his surgery and hid under the bed for the whole night. This morning he came out and vacuumed up 3 dishes of cat food. Woo hoo, he's eating again.
> I'm going over to a new fabric store that they opened in Cobourg called the Stitch Witch to see what they have. I'm hoping they have buttons. Right now I have to drive over 1/2 hour to get buttons.
> I see the tow bar SAGA continues. GSusan, you are too funny.


Hi Nitzy! So glad Trevor is feeling better and I guess, therefore, you are too! Yes it's still raining and actually quite cold today. Just going to make lunch, catch you later! x


----------



## nitz8catz

Purple - Happy Bastille day, enjoy the fireworks.

Lifeline - be nice to that hangover. Drink fruit juice and lots of water, it helps.

Patrican and Xiang - stay warm and enjoy your fibres and sticks.

I'm off in search of buttons.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:22 am EDT and 22`C (72`F) and sunny. Can we have some of your rain?
> Trevor the furbaby came back from his surgery and hid under the bed for the whole night. This morning he came out and vacuumed up 3 dishes of cat food. Woo hoo, he's eating again.
> I'm going over to a new fabric store that they opened in Cobourg called the Stitch Witch to see what they have. I'm hoping they have buttons. Right now I have to drive over 1/2 hour to get buttons.
> I see the tow bar SAGA continues. GSusan, you are too funny.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Nitzy! So glad Trevor is feeling better and I guess, therefore, you are too! Yes it's still raining and actually quite cold today. Just going to make lunch, catch you later! x
Click to expand...

Enjoy your lunch. I've be back on later, once I have buttons.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> SAGA of the tow bar. This morning DH went to the car shop armed with driving license, utility bill and log book....and bought a registration plate for £8...Wonderful...When he brought it, it was the old cars registration. He'd taken the wrong log book. So off he went back to the shop, armed with all the information and came back with the correct one at last. So he paid £16 for an £8. registration palte. He wouldn't get it from Halfords because it cost £15.99 and he wasn't going to do that......
> 
> Now he's just realised that the brake lights aren't working on the caravan....OMG.....I'm going to knit...I've made some rockie road for DS and DH. Lifeline set me off the other night....Speak to you all later if you're on... I must say though DH has sharp got out of his mood now he's goofed hahahah.


I will wait for the next installments of this saga ...... hahahahaha


----------



## pearlone

Morning sweet ladies, had to giggle myself when I read GS's DH made a goof after all the non dialogue from yesterday. Men, sometimes can't live with them nor without them. How men can ever think women are tough to deal with amazes me!!LOL. My DH hates it when I'm right about anything he considers male perogatives, I now just laugh it off, it used to upset me. We have made a joke out of it. I really think women should rule the world, we wouldn't have any wars, just some cat fights, which can be easily settled. Don't ya think??????

Londy thanks for all the cute articles you send out. I had a lovely time looking at the pics of babysitters not required. Love babies and furry friends.

GS have a wonderful day at home doing whatever you feel like.Sorry to chuckle at DH misfortunes with the registration etc. but it is so typical of men. Had to chuckle dear.Hope the toothache subsides. I hate the dentist too. I am such a scaredy cat when it comes to that . Let's go together, that way we'll have courage.

Purple happy Bastille Day to you and yours and enjoy all the festivities today.

Polly you sound quite chipper and seem to be doing well. I am so happy that you are. You deserve happiness. Love to read about everyones younger days and what everyone was up to. I do however wonder where all the time went. Time is passing faster the older I get it seems. Or is it just me???

Rebecca, sounds like you had a great evening out with co workers. Know when you had too much fun, we sometimes pay for it the next day, but so what, we only go around once, and it now sounds like you are in the pink. I think all the tenas notice when one or another is missing for a day or so, as we start to be concerned for our missing friends. Especially if they haven't let us know they would be missing. Glad you don't mind being teased a little. You know you are loved, as are all the ladies here.

Xiang sorry to have missed you again. Have fun with wool and needles. Can't wait to see your finished products.Hope your pain from the TMJ subsides soon. Glad to hear the appliance is helping.

Smiley so happy to hear from you. Have you decided to post pic of quilt???Please eeeeeee do so????Anxious to see yours and LOndy's. Hope you are doing well. Do you get snow and cold or is that Judi. I remember JUdi saying you live in different type climate areas. I think Judi's is more desert like??Am I correct????

Hi Linky, Binky,Sharon,Saxy,Di,Jynx,Tammie and Mcpasty. We all need to find a date and time and do a massive get together. I miss you all, and haven't chatted with some of you in quite awhile. I wonder if we could do this????Wow wouldn't we drive admin. crazy trying to keep us at a 100 pages then???LOLLOLLOLhahahahahahahah

Another scorcher today. Supposed to be 90 degrees F here and high humidity. DH and I must learn about new auto with all the gadgets on it, so will have a date with the DVD disc they gave us.Just found out how to turn the a/c down. Also they tied our cellphones in to the car so that we can talk and dial numbers handsfree and just use voice commands. Wow technology is sure grand, but the auto place had to do it and then show us how to work it. Out of our league knowledge wise. I hope to go to the lys later today, but don't know if I'll make it. Neighbor is having a garage sale, and started it at 7 am. All the friggin cars are all over our street and making it hard to get through let alone get out of our own drive way. Our street is very narrow and believe it or not they allow parking on both sides of street.Who ever thought of starting a garage sale at 7 am, usually they start at 8 am. Lots of racket from car doors slamming and auto noises. Am sure I am not only neighbor not happy with this group. Although I have to say, these folks have never had any consideration for anyone else on our street. Well I best get moving while I can. I had planned on sleeping in till 8 am today, but since I am up will get going. Everyone have a lovely day or nite. Hugs all around.Purly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from a dry but cloudy France. Happy Bastille Day to you all. How is everyone this morning. xx


Sounds like the weather isn't any better in France than it is here.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:22 am EDT and 22`C (72`F) and sunny. Can we have some of your rain?
> Trevor the furbaby came back from his surgery and hid under the bed for the whole night. This morning he came out and vacuumed up 3 dishes of cat food. Woo hoo, he's eating again.
> I'm going over to a new fabric store that they opened in Cobourg called the Stitch Witch to see what they have. I'm hoping they have buttons. Right now I have to drive over 1/2 hour to get buttons.
> I see the tow bar SAGA continues. GSusan, you are too funny.


Nitzi, that is such good news for you & Trevor, so good to hear that he is much improved


----------



## Xiang

Good night everyone, I'm off to bed, perchance to sleep, perchance to dream :-D


----------



## grandma susan

SAGA.............brake lights working, we are ready to go on Monday, with or without the Queens permission...It's a good job I didn't buy a new dress. I've been meaning to tell you all about the Queen but I kept forgetting....I still haven't knitted today but I will..


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> SAGA.............brake lights working, we are ready to go on Monday, with or without the Queens permission...It's a good job I didn't buy a new dress. I've been meaning to tell you all about the Queen but I kept forgetting....I still haven't knitted today but I will..


I have almost finished a pair of modified gloves fo DD3. Sould be finish by Monday & posted (along with the hat I completed)

Good that the brake lights are working :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> woooooooops nearly went there purple, I'll stay a little longer. How did you sleep? Did you see me drop my invitation to see the queen tickets into the conversation..YES we've actually got tickets to probably meet her, but I'm going to York instead, Do you think She'll mind?


I think she will be gutted. The sole purpose of her visit was to meet Grandma Susan...


----------



## lifeline

patrican said:


> Morning to Britain, France, America, Canada and a happy good evening to that other one a bit north of me.


Hello


----------



## grandma susan

pearlone said:


> Morning sweet ladies, had to giggle myself when I read GS's DH made a goof after all the non dialogue from yesterday. Men, sometimes can't live with them nor without them. How men can ever think women are tough to deal with amazes me!!LOL. My DH hates it when I'm right about anything he considers male perogatives, I now just laugh it off, it used to upset me. We have made a joke out of it. I really think women should rule the world, we wouldn't have any wars, just some cat fights, which can be easily settled. Don't ya think??????
> 
> Londy thanks for all the cute articles you send out. I had a lovely time looking at the pics of babysitters not required. Love babies and furry friends.
> 
> GS have a wonderful day at home doing whatever you feel like.Sorry to chuckle at DH misfortunes with the registration etc. but it is so typical of men. Had to chuckle dear.Hope the toothache subsides. I hate the dentist too. I am such a scaredy cat when it comes to that . Let's go together, that way we'll have courage.
> 
> Purple happy Bastille Day to you and yours and enjoy all the festivities today.
> 
> Polly you sound quite chipper and seem to be doing well. I am so happy that you are. You deserve happiness. Love to read about everyones younger days and what everyone was up to. I do however wonder where all the time went. Time is passing faster the older I get it seems. Or is it just me???
> 
> Rebecca, sounds like you had a great evening out with co workers. Know when you had too much fun, we sometimes pay for it the next day, but so what, we only go around once, and it now sounds like you are in the pink. I think all the tenas notice when one or another is missing for a day or so, as we start to be concerned for our missing friends. Especially if they haven't let us know they would be missing. Glad you don't mind being teased a little. You know you are loved, as are all the ladies here.
> 
> Xiang sorry to have missed you again. Have fun with wool and needles. Can't wait to see your finished products.Hope your pain from the TMJ subsides soon. Glad to hear the appliance is helping.
> 
> Smiley so happy to hear from you. Have you decided to post pic of quilt???Please eeeeeee do so????Anxious to see yours and LOndy's. Hope you are doing well. Do you get snow and cold or is that Judi. I remember JUdi saying you live in different type climate areas. I think Judi's is more desert like??Am I correct????
> 
> Hi Linky, Binky,Sharon,Saxy,Di,Jynx,Tammie and Mcpasty. We all need to find a date and time and do a massive get together. I miss you all, and haven't chatted with some of you in quite awhile. I wonder if we could do this????Wow wouldn't we drive admin. crazy trying to keep us at a 100 pages then???LOLLOLLOLhahahahahahahah
> 
> Another scorcher today. Supposed to be 90 degrees F here and high humidity. DH and I must learn about new auto with all the gadgets on it, so will have a date with the DVD disc they gave us.Just found out how to turn the a/c down. Also they tied our cellphones in to the car so that we can talk and dial numbers handsfree and just use voice commands. Wow technology is sure grand, but the auto place had to do it and then show us how to work it. Out of our league knowledge wise. I hope to go to the lys later today, but don't know if I'll make it. Neighbor is having a garage sale, and started it at 7 am. All the friggin cars are all over our street and making it hard to get through let alone get out of our own drive way. Our street is very narrow and believe it or not they allow parking on both sides of street.Who ever thought of starting a garage sale at 7 am, usually they start at 8 am. Lots of racket from car doors slamming and auto noises. Am sure I am not only neighbor not happy with this group. Although I have to say, these folks have never had any consideration for anyone else on our street. Well I best get moving while I can. I had planned on sleeping in till 8 am today, but since I am up will get going. Everyone have a lovely day or nite. Hugs all around.Purly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I've been in kinks laughing at you!!!!! I read it out to DH about all the "friggin" cars. hahahaha...


----------



## lifeline

PurpleV said:


> Apparently we are going for a walk with the dogs in a minute so I have to go and get myself ready. This evening we are going to a big firework display in the local town. I'll try and pop back later at some point. How you all have a lovely week end. xxx


I hope you enjoy your walk and the fireworks.


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> SAGA.............brake lights working, we are ready to go on Monday, with or without the Queens permission...It's a good job I didn't buy a new dress. I've been meaning to tell you all about the Queen but I kept forgetting....I still haven't knitted today but I will..
> 
> 
> 
> I have almost finished a pair of modified gloves fo DD3. Sould be finish by Monday & posted (along with the hat I completed)
> 
> Good that the brake lights are working :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I only hope the breaks do.... :roll:


----------



## grandma susan

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> woooooooops nearly went there purple, I'll stay a little longer. How did you sleep? Did you see me drop my invitation to see the queen tickets into the conversation..YES we've actually got tickets to probably meet her, but I'm going to York instead, Do you think She'll mind?
> 
> 
> 
> I think she will be gutted. The sole purpose of her visit was to meet Grandma Susan...
Click to expand...

I hate to NAME DROP.... not everyone here has a ticket to meet her.....Did you have a fantastic night out then Lifeline? Were you sort of pi***d? :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> I am trying to summon up the energy to continue digging up my front lawn and planting Seddum there instead. It has been raining overnight (surprise, surprise!) and so the weeds and the sad little bits of grass that are left should pop out quite easily. Anyone up for giving me a hand??


If it's dry with you I will. I am in and out all day with the laundry. Got so much to catch up with.


----------



## pearlone

Nitzi so happy little Treor is eating and appears to be doing better. Give him a gentle hug and pet from me. Hope you have luck at the new lys finding buttons you like.

GS, how did it come about that you were invited to tea with the Queen? Is York close to where he tea will be held? Perhaps you could do both??? I agree with Rebecca, the Queen will be bitterly disappointed not to see there.


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> SAGA of the tow bar. This morning DH went to the car shop armed with driving license, utility bill and log book....and bought a registration plate for £8...Wonderful...When he brought it, it was the old cars registration. He'd taken the wrong log book. So off he went back to the shop, armed with all the information and came back with the correct one at last. So he paid £16 for an £8. registration palte. He wouldn't get it from Halfords because it cost £15.99 and he wasn't going to do that......
> 
> Now he's just realised that the brake lights aren't working on the caravan....OMG.....I'm going to knit...I've made some rockie road for DS and DH. Lifeline set me off the other night....Speak to you all later if you're on... I must say though DH has sharp got out of his mood now he's goofed hahahah.


I laughed out loud at that. DD wanted to know what I was laughing t


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:22 am EDT and 22`C (72`F) and sunny. Can we have some of your rain?
> Trevor the furbaby came back from his surgery and hid under the bed for the whole night. This morning he came out and vacuumed up 3 dishes of cat food. Woo hoo, he's eating again.
> I'm going over to a new fabric store that they opened in Cobourg called the Stitch Witch to see what they have. I'm hoping they have buttons. Right now I have to drive over 1/2 hour to get buttons.
> I see the tow bar SAGA continues. GSusan, you are too funny.


So glad Trevor is eating again.
Have fun at the fabric store. I'm off next week to a quilting shop to get fabric to line the bags I make.


----------



## pearlone

lifeline said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to summon up the energy to continue digging up my front lawn and planting Seddum there instead. It has been raining overnight (surprise, surprise!) and so the weeds and the sad little bits of grass that are left should pop out quite easily. Anyone up for giving me a hand??
> 
> 
> 
> If it's dry with you I will. I am in and out all day with the laundry. Got so much to catch up with.
Click to expand...

Londy sorry dear I don't do gardening of any kind. I have never liked to garden, but do like a beautiful garden, as long as I don't have to do the work.


----------



## grandma susan

Now then Purley...I'm not EXACTLY invited for tea with the Queen. She is coming to teeside white water rafting. DS has a boat and is a member of the rafting place and pays every year. Well,you had to apply for tickets, so DS and 
DH did and low and behold we got them last week. SO....while the "commoners" just look on, we would be taken by park and ride and get close to her where she will be. Infact I wouldn't have been at all suprised if she's seen me in the crowd and said "I must talk with that lady"!!!!!..I wonder if the Queen knits????????


----------



## lifeline

pearlone said:


> Nitzi so happy little Treor is eating and appears to be doing better. Give him a gentle hug and pet from me. Hope you have luck at the new lys finding buttons you like.
> 
> GS, how did it come about that you were invited to tea with the Queen? Is York close to where he tea will be held? Perhaps you could do both??? I agree with Rebecca, the Queen will be bitterly disappointed not to see there.


Hehehehehehe


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Now then Purley...I'm not EXACTLY invited for tea with the Queen. She is coming to teeside white water rafting. DS has a boat and is a member of the rafting place and pays every year. Well,you had to apply for tickets, so DS and
> DH did and low and behold we got them last week. SO....while the "commoners" just look on, we would be taken by park and ride and get close to her where she will be. Infact I wouldn't have been at all suprised if she's seen me in the crowd and said "I must talk with that lady"!!!!!..I wonder if the Queen knits????????


Well I didn't know that. Has the queen been white water rafting long. I bet she's good at it.


----------



## London Girl

pearlone said:


> Morning sweet ladies, had to giggle myself when I read GS's DH made a goof after all the non dialogue from yesterday. Men, sometimes can't live with them nor without them. How men can ever think women are tough to deal with amazes me!!LOL. My DH hates it when I'm right about anything he considers male perogatives, I now just laugh it off, it used to upset me. We have made a joke out of it. I really think women should rule the world, we wouldn't have any wars, just some cat fights, which can be easily settled. Don't ya think??????
> 
> Londy thanks for all the cute articles you send out. I had a lovely time looking at the pics of babysitters not required. Love babies and furry friends.
> 
> GS have a wonderful day at home doing whatever you feel like.Sorry to chuckle at DH misfortunes with the registration etc. but it is so typical of men. Had to chuckle dear.Hope the toothache subsides. I hate the dentist too. I am such a scaredy cat when it comes to that . Let's go together, that way we'll have courage.
> 
> Purple happy Bastille Day to you and yours and enjoy all the festivities today.
> 
> Polly you sound quite chipper and seem to be doing well. I am so happy that you are. You deserve happiness. Love to read about everyones younger days and what everyone was up to. I do however wonder where all the time went. Time is passing faster the older I get it seems. Or is it just me???
> 
> Rebecca, sounds like you had a great evening out with co workers. Know when you had too much fun, we sometimes pay for it the next day, but so what, we only go around once, and it now sounds like you are in the pink. I think all the tenas notice when one or another is missing for a day or so, as we start to be concerned for our missing friends. Especially if they haven't let us know they would be missing. Glad you don't mind being teased a little. You know you are loved, as are all the ladies here.
> 
> Xiang sorry to have missed you again. Have fun with wool and needles. Can't wait to see your finished products.Hope your pain from the TMJ subsides soon. Glad to hear the appliance is helping.
> 
> Smiley so happy to hear from you. Have you decided to post pic of quilt???Please eeeeeee do so????Anxious to see yours and LOndy's. Hope you are doing well. Do you get snow and cold or is that Judi. I remember JUdi saying you live in different type climate areas. I think Judi's is more desert like??Am I correct????
> 
> Hi Linky, Binky,Sharon,Saxy,Di,Jynx,Tammie and Mcpasty. We all need to find a date and time and do a massive get together. I miss you all, and haven't chatted with some of you in quite awhile. I wonder if we could do this????Wow wouldn't we drive admin. crazy trying to keep us at a 100 pages then???LOLLOLLOLhahahahahahahah
> 
> Another scorcher today. Supposed to be 90 degrees F here and high humidity. DH and I must learn about new auto with all the gadgets on it, so will have a date with the DVD disc they gave us.Just found out how to turn the a/c down. Also they tied our cellphones in to the car so that we can talk and dial numbers handsfree and just use voice commands. Wow technology is sure grand, but the auto place had to do it and then show us how to work it. Out of our league knowledge wise. I hope to go to the lys later today, but don't know if I'll make it. Neighbor is having a garage sale, and started it at 7 am. All the friggin cars are all over our street and making it hard to get through let alone get out of our own drive way. Our street is very narrow and believe it or not they allow parking on both sides of street.Who ever thought of starting a garage sale at 7 am, usually they start at 8 am. Lots of racket from car doors slamming and auto noises. Am sure I am not only neighbor not happy with this group. Although I have to say, these folks have never had any consideration for anyone else on our street. Well I best get moving while I can. I had planned on sleeping in till 8 am today, but since I am up will get going. Everyone have a lovely day or nite. Hugs all around.Purly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Hi Purly, sorry you got woken up early by the garage sale! If I hurry, do think I could get there before it finishes, I love anything like that!!! I have found the pictures of my not-quite-finished quilt, here it is:


----------



## pearlone

I am sure she would have spotted you in the crowd dear heart and said invite her to join us whitewater rafting. I would have thought her too old for something like that, and wouldn't that put her at risk????? I rather doubt if she does. The news people seem to cover every aspect of the Royals lives and I haven't heard them say she knits. Wouldn't it be posh if she did though???


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> woooooooops nearly went there purple, I'll stay a little longer. How did you sleep? Did you see me drop my invitation to see the queen tickets into the conversation..YES we've actually got tickets to probably meet her, but I'm going to York instead, Do you think She'll mind?
> 
> 
> 
> I think she will be gutted. The sole purpose of her visit was to meet Grandma Susan...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate to NAME DROP.... not everyone here has a ticket to meet her.....Did you have a fantastic night out then Lifeline? Were you sort of pi***d? :thumbup:
Click to expand...

No where near as bad as one of my colleagues. She was Brhams and Liszt before we set out. Now ODing on all the chocolate from the children.


----------



## lifeline

Londy, beautiful quilt. I have never attempted anything as wonderful and ambitious as that. Thanks for all the emails. To begin I yhought they were junk and put them in the bin, then realised they were not and fished them back out of the bin. Phew :roll:


----------



## lifeline

pearlone said:


> I am sure she would have spotted you in the crowd dear heart and said invite her to join us whitewater rafting. I would have thought her too old for something like that, and wouldn't that put her at risk????? I rather doubt if she does. The news people seem to cover every aspect of the Royals lives and I haven't heard them say she knits. Wouldn't it be posh if she did though???


Pearlie it's a funny thought to think of the Queen white water rafting isn't it.


----------



## pearlone

Oh Londy, I love the quilt. It has the deep amethyist color and mauve colored flowers in it. It would match the carpeting in our front bedroom. It is just beautiful. I can see it now on the 4 poster bed. It trul is gorgeous. Are you planning on finishing it up soon. I am sure it will be just gorgeous on your bed too. I'll tell the crackers across the street to keep the garage sale going as you will be coming over for it. We have so many types of these sales in the summer. They advertise the addresses in the newspaper and there is usually several columns of places listed. Do come and I'll be happy to take you all around and then we could have a delishious lunch by the lake.


----------



## lifeline

Rain has stopped again. Back out to hang washing, again...


----------



## pearlone

lifeline said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure she would have spotted you in the crowd dear heart and said invite her to join us whitewater rafting. I would have thought her too old for something like that, and wouldn't that put her at risk????? I rather doubt if she does. The news people seem to cover every aspect of the Royals lives and I haven't heard them say she knits. Wouldn't it be posh if she did though???
> 
> 
> 
> Pearlie it's a funny thought to think of the Queen white water rafting isn't it.
Click to expand...

It is hard to imagine. What exactly does she do at this place, if she doesn' t do the rafting???


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Londy, beautiful quilt. I have never attempted anything as wonderful and ambitious as that. Thanks for all the emails. To begin I yhought they were junk and put them in the bin, then realised they were not and fished them back out of the bin. Phew :roll:


Well, I do try to be selective, do let me know if you don't like any I send and I will filter further!! As for the quilt, I saw a picture of one in a Kaleidescope magazine years ago when I first moved to Cornwall and decided to sort of copy it. My previous machine did applique so I decided to go a bit overboard with the roses and leaves and bows. The only trouble was that it came out HUGE so no good to me but I have to finish hand-quilting it before it goes on e-bay! You are very welcome to come and help me finish it, you're only up the road!!!


----------



## London Girl

pearlone said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure she would have spotted you in the crowd dear heart and said invite her to join us whitewater rafting. I would have thought her too old for something like that, and wouldn't that put her at risk????? I rather doubt if she does. The news people seem to cover every aspect of the Royals lives and I haven't heard them say she knits. Wouldn't it be posh if she did though???
> 
> 
> 
> Pearlie it's a funny thought to think of the Queen white water rafting isn't it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hard to imagine. What exactly does she do at this place, if she doesn' t do the rafting???
Click to expand...

I guess she' just going to watch it for a bit then meet some of the rafters? and nod and smile at the crowd then go and have a nice tea with the Mayor!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pearlone

Rebecca save some chocolate for later. Don't want a tummy ache???Love ya!


----------



## London Girl

pearlone said:


> Oh Londy, I love the quilt. It has the deep amethyist color and mauve colored flowers in it. It would match the carpeting in our front bedroom. It is just beautiful. I can see it now on the 4 poster bed. It trul is gorgeous. Are you planning on finishing it up soon. I am sure it will be just gorgeous on your bed too. I'll tell the crackers across the street to keep the garage sale going as you will be coming over for it. We have so many types of these sales in the summer. They advertise the addresses in the newspaper and there is usually several columns of places listed. Do come and I'll be happy to take you all around and then we could have a delishious lunch by the lake.


Ooh, that sound wonderful!! However, I have already had lunch once today so maybe I'll pop over tomorrow? Glad you like the quilt but it is too big for my bedroom - and bed! I bet it would look lovely on your fourposter, that's what it needs really.


----------



## pearlone

It seems alot of bother to stand at the side of river to hope to get a glance of the Queen, then she has tea with the Mayor. Does she not say a few words to the gathered population. Does she hand out awards or anything?????


----------



## London Girl

I have been sat here on my derriere all day but I am now going to get off it and DO something! Won't be back tonight, going to my nephew's 50th birthday bash! Have a good day, afternoon, night, evening wherever you are!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pearlone

Why don't you try to cut your quilt back abit to fit your bed???I'm sure it would be managable to do so.


----------



## pearlone

Bye Londy have a fun time at the birthday bash. I'm truly off now too.


----------



## lifeline

I'm back. Shhh, don't tell anyone but I think I might not need to go out too soon to get it back in. I saw blue sky...


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Londy, beautiful quilt. I have never attempted anything as wonderful and ambitious as that. Thanks for all the emails. To begin I yhought they were junk and put them in the bin, then realised they were not and fished them back out of the bin. Phew :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I do try to be selective, do let me know if you don't like any I send and I will filter further!! As for the quilt, I saw a picture of one in a Kaleidescope magazine years ago when I first moved to Cornwall and decided to sort of copy it. My previous machine did applique so I decided to go a bit overboard with the roses and leaves and bows. The only trouble was that it came out HUGE so no good to me but I have to finish hand-quilting it before it goes on e-bay! You are very welcome to come and help me finish it, you're only up the road!!!
Click to expand...

When can I come?


----------



## lifeline

pearlone said:


> Rebecca save some chocolate for later. Don't want a tummy ache???Love ya!


 :thumbup: :XD: :mrgreen: 
Still got some left. Come and share it with me :-D


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> I have been sat here on my derriere all day but I am now going to get off it and DO something! Won't be back tonight, going to my nephew's 50th birthday bash! Have a good day, afternoon, night, evening wherever you are!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Bye, but I think I'm too late to say good bye.


----------



## London Girl

pearlone said:


> Why don't you try to cut your quilt back abit to fit your bed???I'm sure it would be managable to do so.


Thanks for a good idea sweetie but it has a border which would make it really tricky to alter and also we don't use a quilt anymore as they feel too heavy!


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Londy, beautiful quilt. I have never attempted anything as wonderful and ambitious as that. Thanks for all the emails. To begin I yhought they were junk and put them in the bin, then realised they were not and fished them back out of the bin. Phew :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I do try to be selective, do let me know if you don't like any I send and I will filter further!! As for the quilt, I saw a picture of one in a Kaleidescope magazine years ago when I first moved to Cornwall and decided to sort of copy it. My previous machine did applique so I decided to go a bit overboard with the roses and leaves and bows. The only trouble was that it came out HUGE so no good to me but I have to finish hand-quilting it before it goes on e-bay! You are very welcome to come and help me finish it, you're only up the road!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When can I come?
Click to expand...

You tell me, when _can_ you come? Seriously, I am free most days but I wouldn't _really_ set you to work!! Perhaps we could meet for coffee some time? I will work out a halfway point twixt thee and me


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from a changable Loire Valley. One moment pouring with rain the next bright sunshine. Had a nice walk this morning, then spent the afternoon knitting. Sons girl friend is doing a lovely Disney cross stitch picture for the new baby. How is everybody this evening? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Londy, beautiful quilt. I have never attempted anything as wonderful and ambitious as that. Thanks for all the emails. To begin I yhought they were junk and put them in the bin, then realised they were not and fished them back out of the bin. Phew :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I do try to be selective, do let me know if you don't like any I send and I will filter further!! As for the quilt, I saw a picture of one in a Kaleidescope magazine years ago when I first moved to Cornwall and decided to sort of copy it. My previous machine did applique so I decided to go a bit overboard with the roses and leaves and bows. The only trouble was that it came out HUGE so no good to me but I have to finish hand-quilting it before it goes on e-bay! You are very welcome to come and help me finish it, you're only up the road!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When can I come?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tell me, when _can_ you come? Seriously, I am free most days but I wouldn't _really_ set you to work!! Perhaps we could meet for coffee some time? I will work out a halfway point twixt thee and me
Click to expand...

Find a nice pub and you'll both be happy!!!


----------



## lifeline

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Londy, beautiful quilt. I have never attempted anything as wonderful and ambitious as that. Thanks for all the emails. To begin I yhought they were junk and put them in the bin, then realised they were not and fished them back out of the bin. Phew :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I do try to be selective, do let me know if you don't like any I send and I will filter further!! As for the quilt, I saw a picture of one in a Kaleidescope magazine years ago when I first moved to Cornwall and decided to sort of copy it. My previous machine did applique so I decided to go a bit overboard with the roses and leaves and bows. The only trouble was that it came out HUGE so no good to me but I have to finish hand-quilting it before it goes on e-bay! You are very welcome to come and help me finish it, you're only up the road!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When can I come?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tell me, when _can_ you come? Seriously, I am free most days but I wouldn't _really_ set you to work!! Perhaps we could meet for coffee some time? I will work out a halfway point twixt thee and me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Find a nice pub and you'll both be happy!!!
Click to expand...

Hello. I think that's a good idea.
Sorry to hear you weather is not too good- very much like here by the sounds of it


----------



## PurpleFi

Find a nice pub and you'll both be happy!!![/quote]

Hello. I think that's a good idea.
Sorry to hear you weather is not too good- very much like here by the sounds of it [/quote]

Hello Rebecca, Have you sobered up yet? Sun now shining and birds singing. There was a great white egret on the lake today, so took loads of photos. I;ve sort of done catch up backwards, so Susan the the Queen are not going white water rafting, you've stuffed your face with chocolate, Londy's done a lovely quilt that doesn't fit and Xiang is dreaming. Pearlie wrote a very long message which I have forgotten except to say enjoy the fireworks which we will if it doesn't rain and I've had a few glasses of a very nice ried wine. How are you?


----------



## lifeline

PurpleV said:


> Find a nice pub and you'll both be happy!!!


Hello. I think that's a good idea.
Sorry to hear you weather is not too good- very much like here by the sounds of it [/quote]

Hello Rebecca, Have you sobered up yet? Sun now shining and birds singing. There was a great white egret on the lake today, so took loads of photos. I;ve sort of done catch up backwards, so Susan the the Queen are not going white water rafting, you've stuffed your face with chocolate, Londy's done a lovely quilt that doesn't fit and Xiang is dreaming. Pearlie wrote a very long message which I have forgotten except to say enjoy the fireworks which we will if it doesn't rain and I've had a few glasses of a very nice ried wine. How are you?[/quote]

What a lovely summary you have done. 
I'm good thanks. I wasn't really drunk. I had two glasses of red. At the cocktail bar at the start of the night I had a mocktail, as I knew I would have red wine with my meal. I know I will be ill if I mix drinks and think that is a complete waste. One of my colleagues was Brahms and Liszt when she arrived at the cocktail bar and that's not fun.
Pearlies long message was lovely wasn't it.
Enjoy the fireworks. What time are you going out? Does it get dark with you sooner or latter s you are an hour ahead of us?


----------



## lifeline

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Find a nice pub and you'll both be happy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. I think that's a good idea.
> Sorry to hear you weather is not too good- very much like here by the sounds of it
Click to expand...

Hello Rebecca, Have you sobered up yet? Sun now shining and birds singing. There was a great white egret on the lake today, so took loads of photos. I;ve sort of done catch up backwards, so Susan the the Queen are not going white water rafting, you've stuffed your face with chocolate, Londy's done a lovely quilt that doesn't fit and Xiang is dreaming. Pearlie wrote a very long message which I have forgotten except to say enjoy the fireworks which we will if it doesn't rain and I've had a few glasses of a very nice ried wine. How are you?[/quote]

What a lovely summary you have done. 
I'm good thanks. I wasn't really drunk. I had two glasses of red. At the cocktail bar at the start of the night I had a mocktail, as I knew I would have red wine with my meal. I know I will be ill if I mix drinks and think that is a complete waste. One of my colleagues was Brahms and Liszt when she arrived at the cocktail bar and that's not fun.
Pearlies long message was lovely wasn't it.
Enjoy the fireworks. What time are you going out? Does it get dark with you sooner or latter s you are an hour ahead of us?[/quote]

Forgot to sy, I think my feeling under the weather was more to do with the relaxation at the end of term- nothing to do with the drink :mrgreen:


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Find a nice pub and you'll both be happy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. I think that's a good idea.
> Sorry to hear you weather is not too good- very much like here by the sounds of it
Click to expand...

Hello Rebecca, Have you sobered up yet? Sun now shining and birds singing. There was a great white egret on the lake today, so took loads of photos. I;ve sort of done catch up backwards, so Susan the the Queen are not going white water rafting, you've stuffed your face with chocolate, Londy's done a lovely quilt that doesn't fit and Xiang is dreaming. Pearlie wrote a very long message which I have forgotten except to say enjoy the fireworks which we will if it doesn't rain and I've had a few glasses of a very nice ried wine. How are you?[/quote]

What a lovely summary you have done. 
I'm good thanks. I wasn't really drunk. I had two glasses of red. At the cocktail bar at the start of the night I had a mocktail, as I knew I would have red wine with my meal. I know I will be ill if I mix drinks and think that is a complete waste. One of my colleagues was Brahms and Liszt when she arrived at the cocktail bar and that's not fun.
Pearlies long message was lovely wasn't it.
Enjoy the fireworks. What time are you going out? Does it get dark with you sooner or latter s you are an hour ahead of us?[/quote]

We are an hour ahead of you and the fireworks start around 10.30. Everything happens late here. It's 9.20 and still light.
I only drink wine, safest not to mix drinks. We have my nearly 8 yr old grandson and son's girlfriends little sister who is 6 here at the moment. All chatting away to me in French which I mostly understand except when they speak super fast. Has Ma\rshmallow broken up yet. Give her my love xx


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Find a nice pub and you'll both be happy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. I think that's a good idea.
> Sorry to hear you weather is not too good- very much like here by the sounds of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Rebecca, Have you sobered up yet? Sun now shining and birds singing. There was a great white egret on the lake today, so took loads of photos. I;ve sort of done catch up backwards, so Susan the the Queen are not going white water rafting, you've stuffed your face with chocolate, Londy's done a lovely quilt that doesn't fit and Xiang is dreaming. Pearlie wrote a very long message which I have forgotten except to say enjoy the fireworks which we will if it doesn't rain and I've had a few glasses of a very nice ried wine. How are you?
Click to expand...

What a lovely summary you have done. 
I'm good thanks. I wasn't really drunk. I had two glasses of red. At the cocktail bar at the start of the night I had a mocktail, as I knew I would have red wine with my meal. I know I will be ill if I mix drinks and think that is a complete waste. One of my colleagues was Brahms and Liszt when she arrived at the cocktail bar and that's not fun.
Pearlies long message was lovely wasn't it.
Enjoy the fireworks. What time are you going out? Does it get dark with you sooner or latter s you are an hour ahead of us?[/quote]

Forgot to sy, I think my feeling under the weather was more to do with the relaxation at the end of term- nothing to do with the drink :mrgreen:[/quote]

Know what you mean. You keep going while you have to and then just collapse.


----------



## lifeline

Marshmallow has this week before breaking up. She is so looking forward to it. You will come home speaking perfect French.
How does son's girlfriend like the items you made? I see she is a crafter herself- doing the cross stitch. Crafters normally apreciate other's handmade items.


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Marshmallow has this week before breaking up. She is so looking forward to it. You will come home speaking perfect French.
> How does son's girlfriend like the items you made? I see she is a crafter herself- doing the cross stitch. Crafters normally apreciate other's handmade items.


She loved the bsjs and the booties. I am making some more booties and then I have wool for a little jumper. My grandson and her little sister want to do some knitting.


----------



## lifeline

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marshmallow has this week before breaking up. She is so looking forward to it. You will come home speaking perfect French.
> How does son's girlfriend like the items you made? I see she is a crafter herself- doing the cross stitch. Crafters normally apreciate other's handmade items.
> 
> 
> 
> She loved the bsjs and the booties. I am making some more booties and then I have wool for a little jumper. My grandson and her little sister want to do some knitting.
Click to expand...

Great. Have you got suitable supplies to let them have a go? You will have lots of fun showing them. Does the little sister live with them then?


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marshmallow has this week before breaking up. She is so looking forward to it. You will come home speaking perfect French.
> How does son's girlfriend like the items you made? I see she is a crafter herself- doing the cross stitch. Crafters normally apreciate other's handmade items.
> 
> 
> 
> She loved the bsjs and the booties. I am making some more booties and then I have wool for a little jumper. My grandson and her little sister want to do some knitting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great. Have you got suitable supplies to let them have a go? You will have lots of fun showing them. Does the little sister live with them then?
Click to expand...

Yes, have wool and needles. Little sister lives with her mother and other sister (9) in Brittany but spends the holidays with her father who lives near my son and spends some of the time here with her big sister. Very complicated family. But she is a lovely little girl.


----------



## lifeline

Yes, very interesting family.

Well I'm off to do some knitting on my shawl. I did one row nd put a lifeline in before dinner. Now ready to do more. Came on here whilst having an after dinner cuppa. 
Enjoy the fireworks and I'm sure we'll be on soon to have another chat. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Yes, very interesting family.
> 
> Well I'm off to do some knitting on my shawl. I did one row nd put a lifeline in before dinner. Now ready to do more. Came on here whilst having an after dinner cuppa.
> Enjoy the fireworks and I'm sure we'll be on soon to have another chat. xx


Ok have a good eveniing. I have to go and get ready. Catch up with you at some point. Love and hugs xx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, very interesting family.
> 
> Well I'm off to do some knitting on my shawl. I did one row nd put a lifeline in before dinner. Now ready to do more. Came on here whilst having an after dinner cuppa.
> Enjoy the fireworks and I'm sure we'll be on soon to have another chat. xx
> 
> 
> 
> Ok have a good eveniing. I have to go and get ready. Catch up with you at some point. Love and hugs xx
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

Hope everyone has a good evening/day/morning and I hope to catch you at some point tomorrow. Grandson permitting. Lots of love and hugs from France.


----------



## binkbrice

Well it is my turn to grump a little went to the store and bought a new microwave came home plugged it in.....nothing...plugged it in to a different outlet....nothing..the bleeping thing doesn't work so called the store and they won't have another one until Thursday....aaarrrrggghhh....

Then I had to let the little one down by not letting her spend the night as DS has now come down with this mess and I don't want her to get sick, I know it is for the best I just hate letting her down..(sigh)


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning. Up very early for us 6 am. Used to sleeping till 7:30 am. Setting here yawning. Off to surgery center for DH test. Running some errands after, then watching DVD on van. We were too tired last evening to do so.
> 
> GS glad to hear Purple had a good crossing and landed safely in France. It is always nice to be needed, even if it's to fix lunch. My GSs used to think I was a pretty good cook. Boys do have hollow legs. Hope his toe is healing and less painful.
> 
> Smiley so nice to hear from you. Glad your computer is fixed. Would love to see your quilt/ Love to look at quilts.Hope you decide to post a picture.
> 
> Xiang hope your DH finds employment quickly. Sorry to hear employers are nasty to applicants. Wonder why they are that way. Here in states the culture used to be from young folks looking for job, what can your company do for me and this is what I am willing to do. Now with jobs so very hard to comeby, hope the attitudes have changed. Never had that attitude with older applicants. Ah youth!!!!
> 
> Londy you need to post a pic of your quilt when finished.You and Smiley are so talented. I would love a thimble full of all your ladies talent.
> 
> Sharon, have missed you so much. Know how busy you must be with Ms. Sophie. Tell her I said hellp. When do the practices start for the Tattoo event??Have a lovely time with DH next week on you drive arounds. Hope to chat with you soon. Take care.
> 
> Lifeline. did you sleep in this morning, and have a cup of tea in bed. Treat yourslf to a very lazy day. How was the outing with co workers last night. Hope you got a little buzz going and relaxed. You so deserve it. Wish your hubby lived close by, need a good handyman to fix a few things.Glad his business is doing so well.
> 
> Well I need to grab some clothes and get myself together for this day. Love you all and will be back later today.Purlyxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Purly you are such a gem , so thoughtful and kind , when i read your posts they are always so warm and wonderful  thank you for that
> I hope DH is doing well and i hope you got to watch your movie on the van
> 
> Londy and AuntieP .. she is right we would love to see your work , you make such beautiful things
> 
> Purple .. poor lil mans toe  Hope it is feeling some better , i know that hurts poor baby .
> 
> GSusan , whatcha doin?  Miss you
> 
> Sharon , i havent gotten to chat with you in ages , tell Miss Sophie hello from me too please
> 
> How did the expert knitting go Purple?
> 
> Saxy , hope they got the DH's BP under control , i take Lisinopril and Carvedilol for mine :| Seems to be working so far for me , I am due for bloodwork up because of that soon though ..
> 
> Mommaj hope things are going better for everyone on your end  ((hugs))
> 
> McPasty where are you ?  ((hugs)) to you too
> 
> Aw heck ((*HUGS*)) to everyone
> Love ya'll , i seem to be all alone so i will read some more and i think i will go watch a movie with ds and dd's boyfriend
> 
> Who did i forget ? ... Oh and God bless Nitzi , Dreamweaver Tammie and Shand
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...

Purple she figured out that she had you and GS's grandson's confused after this


----------



## binkbrice

Still not completely back to normal was reading back posts and fell asleep still can't shake the headache that I have with this and the flippin antibiotic they have me on tastes awful not matter what I drink or brushing my teeth can't get rid of the taste YUCK!


----------



## Xiang

*Purly - Xiang sorry to have missed you again. Have fun with wool and needles. Can't wait to see your finished products.Hope your pain from the TMJ subsides soon. Glad to hear the appliance is helping.

Smiley so happy to hear from you. Have you decided to post pic of quilt???Please eeeeeee do so????Anxious to see yours and LOndy's. Hope you are doing well. Do you get snow and cold or is that Judi. I remember JUdi saying you live in different type climate areas. I think Judi's is more desert like??Am I correct????*

Purly, Smiley & I live in the "Temperate" Zone, but she is further south than I am, and so gets different temperature ranges & more rain. I live in the "Arid" part of our Temperate Zone. My area is enclosed by three elements - the sea, the Arid lands and a small range of low level mountains?

This site will give an indication of the range of our climate in South Australia - Xiang sorry to have missed you agai.../lam/climate/levelthree/ausclim/ausclimsa.htm - hope this gives you a better idea of our beautiful country 
:-D


----------



## pearlone

Thanks Judi for the info on your climates. I find it interesting to know about different places. That's why I have liked to travel. Hope to be able to do more of it at some point.

Binky so sorry your new microwave was a broke one. I wonder if the stores see if the small appliances the sell work. I have had the same thing happen in the pst. Hopefully they would give you a little something off for all your hassel. To maintain good customer relations if for no other reason.Hope you and your family are soon recovered from your infection. Sorry medicine tastes so yucky for you.

Purple it sounds like you had a wonderful day.I know you'll love teaching the little ones to knit. It is so nice to know the Mom of new baby appreciates labors of love and enjoys doing cross stitch. 

Hi Rebecca, You need to just kick back and relax for the next week, before you set any work goals for yourself. You deserve a break from any type of work. Have fun with your new shawl project.

DH and I read the booklet and viewed half the DVD.The last half wouldn't run, bad disc. Went out to MacDonald's for supper. Nice to not cook today. Going to work on DD shawl for awhile. Love to all. Purly


----------



## patrican

I have found the pictures of my not-quite-finished quilt, here it is:[/quote]

Wow!!!! That is just stunning Londy. I am in awe. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> SAGA.............brake lights working, we are ready to go on Monday, with or without the Queens permission...It's a good job I didn't buy a new dress. I've been meaning to tell you all about the Queen but I kept forgetting....I still haven't knitted today but I will..
> 
> 
> 
> I have almost finished a pair of modified gloves fo DD3. Sould be finish by Monday & posted (along with the hat I completed)
> 
> Good that the brake lights are working :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only hope the breaks do.... :roll:
Click to expand...

The ideal situation, to have everything, on the car & caravan, working well :thumbup: :thumbup: :roll:


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now then Purley...I'm not EXACTLY invited for tea with the Queen. She is coming to teeside white water rafting. DS has a boat and is a member of the rafting place and pays every year. Well,you had to apply for tickets, so DS and
> DH did and low and behold we got them last week. SO....while the "commoners" just look on, we would be taken by park and ride and get close to her where she will be. Infact I wouldn't have been at all suprised if she's seen me in the crowd and said "I must talk with that lady"!!!!!..I wonder if the Queen knits????????
> 
> 
> 
> Well I didn't know that. Has the queen been white water rafting long. I bet she's good at it.
Click to expand...

That is why her hair is white (everybody thinks she is 84) but she is really a lot younger than that .... Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning sweet ladies, had to giggle myself when I read GS's DH made a goof after all the non dialogue from yesterday. Men, sometimes can't live with them nor without them. How men can ever think women are tough to deal with amazes me!!LOL. My DH hates it when I'm right about anything he considers male perogatives, I now just laugh it off, it used to upset me. We have made a joke out of it. I really think women should rule the world, we wouldn't have any wars, just some cat fights, which can be easily settled. Don't ya think??????
> 
> Londy thanks for all the cute articles you send out. I had a lovely time looking at the pics of babysitters not required. Love babies and furry friends.
> 
> GS have a wonderful day at home doing whatever you feel like.Sorry to chuckle at DH misfortunes with the registration etc. but it is so typical of men. Had to chuckle dear.Hope the toothache subsides. I hate the dentist too. I am such a scaredy cat when it comes to that . Let's go together, that way we'll have courage.
> 
> Purple happy Bastille Day to you and yours and enjoy all the festivities today.
> 
> Polly you sound quite chipper and seem to be doing well. I am so happy that you are. You deserve happiness. Love to read about everyones younger days and what everyone was up to. I do however wonder where all the time went. Time is passing faster the older I get it seems. Or is it just me???
> 
> Rebecca, sounds like you had a great evening out with co workers. Know when you had too much fun, we sometimes pay for it the next day, but so what, we only go around once, and it now sounds like you are in the pink. I think all the tenas notice when one or another is missing for a day or so, as we start to be concerned for our missing friends. Especially if they haven't let us know they would be missing. Glad you don't mind being teased a little. You know you are loved, as are all the ladies here.
> 
> Xiang sorry to have missed you again. Have fun with wool and needles. Can't wait to see your finished products.Hope your pain from the TMJ subsides soon. Glad to hear the appliance is helping.
> 
> Smiley so happy to hear from you. Have you decided to post pic of quilt???Please eeeeeee do so????Anxious to see yours and LOndy's. Hope you are doing well. Do you get snow and cold or is that Judi. I remember JUdi saying you live in different type climate areas. I think Judi's is more desert like??Am I correct????
> 
> Hi Linky, Binky,Sharon,Saxy,Di,Jynx,Tammie and Mcpasty. We all need to find a date and time and do a massive get together. I miss you all, and haven't chatted with some of you in quite awhile. I wonder if we could do this????Wow wouldn't we drive admin. crazy trying to keep us at a 100 pages then???LOLLOLLOLhahahahahahahah
> 
> Another scorcher today. Supposed to be 90 degrees F here and high humidity. DH and I must learn about new auto with all the gadgets on it, so will have a date with the DVD disc they gave us.Just found out how to turn the a/c down. Also they tied our cellphones in to the car so that we can talk and dial numbers handsfree and just use voice commands. Wow technology is sure grand, but the auto place had to do it and then show us how to work it. Out of our league knowledge wise. I hope to go to the lys later today, but don't know if I'll make it. Neighbor is having a garage sale, and started it at 7 am. All the friggin cars are all over our street and making it hard to get through let alone get out of our own drive way. Our street is very narrow and believe it or not they allow parking on both sides of street.Who ever thought of starting a garage sale at 7 am, usually they start at 8 am. Lots of racket from car doors slamming and auto noises. Am sure I am not only neighbor not happy with this group. Although I have to say, these folks have never had any consideration for anyone else on our street. Well I best get moving while I can. I had planned on sleeping in till 8 am today, but since I am up will get going. Everyone have a lovely day or nite. Hugs all around.Purly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Purly, sorry you got woken up early by the garage sale! If I hurry, do think I could get there before it finishes, I love anything like that!!! I have found the pictures of my not-quite-finished quilt, here it is:
Click to expand...

That is definitely a *WOW* from me .... Are the flowers machine embroidered? I don't care either way, it is still beautiful xx


----------



## grandma susan

Morning how is everyone? I've got the boy's staying so I didn'y get on line last night...what's new?


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning sweet ladies, had to giggle myself when I read GS's DH made a goof after all the non dialogue from yesterday. Men, sometimes can't live with them nor without them. How men can ever think women are tough to deal with amazes me!!LOL. My DH hates it when I'm right about anything he considers male perogatives, I now just laugh it off, it used to upset me. We have made a joke out of it. I really think women should rule the world, we wouldn't have any wars, just some cat fights, which can be easily settled. Don't ya think??????
> 
> Londy thanks for all the cute articles you send out. I had a lovely time looking at the pics of babysitters not required. Love babies and furry friends.
> 
> GS have a wonderful day at home doing whatever you feel like.Sorry to chuckle at DH misfortunes with the registration etc. but it is so typical of men. Had to chuckle dear.Hope the toothache subsides. I hate the dentist too. I am such a scaredy cat when it comes to that . Let's go together, that way we'll have courage.
> 
> Purple happy Bastille Day to you and yours and enjoy all the festivities today.
> 
> Polly you sound quite chipper and seem to be doing well. I am so happy that you are. You deserve happiness. Love to read about everyones younger days and what everyone was up to. I do however wonder where all the time went. Time is passing faster the older I get it seems. Or is it just me???
> 
> Rebecca, sounds like you had a great evening out with co workers. Know when you had too much fun, we sometimes pay for it the next day, but so what, we only go around once, and it now sounds like you are in the pink. I think all the tenas notice when one or another is missing for a day or so, as we start to be concerned for our missing friends. Especially if they haven't let us know they would be missing. Glad you don't mind being teased a little. You know you are loved, as are all the ladies here.
> 
> Xiang sorry to have missed you again. Have fun with wool and needles. Can't wait to see your finished products.Hope your pain from the TMJ subsides soon. Glad to hear the appliance is helping.
> 
> Smiley so happy to hear from you. Have you decided to post pic of quilt???Please eeeeeee do so????Anxious to see yours and LOndy's. Hope you are doing well. Do you get snow and cold or is that Judi. I remember JUdi saying you live in different type climate areas. I think Judi's is more desert like??Am I correct????
> 
> Hi Linky, Binky,Sharon,Saxy,Di,Jynx,Tammie and Mcpasty. We all need to find a date and time and do a massive get together. I miss you all, and haven't chatted with some of you in quite awhile. I wonder if we could do this????Wow wouldn't we drive admin. crazy trying to keep us at a 100 pages then???LOLLOLLOLhahahahahahahah
> 
> Another scorcher today. Supposed to be 90 degrees F here and high humidity. DH and I must learn about new auto with all the gadgets on it, so will have a date with the DVD disc they gave us.Just found out how to turn the a/c down. Also they tied our cellphones in to the car so that we can talk and dial numbers handsfree and just use voice commands. Wow technology is sure grand, but the auto place had to do it and then show us how to work it. Out of our league knowledge wise. I hope to go to the lys later today, but don't know if I'll make it. Neighbor is having a garage sale, and started it at 7 am. All the friggin cars are all over our street and making it hard to get through let alone get out of our own drive way. Our street is very narrow and believe it or not they allow parking on both sides of street.Who ever thought of starting a garage sale at 7 am, usually they start at 8 am. Lots of racket from car doors slamming and auto noises. Am sure I am not only neighbor not happy with this group. Although I have to say, these folks have never had any consideration for anyone else on our street. Well I best get moving while I can. I had planned on sleeping in till 8 am today, but since I am up will get going. Everyone have a lovely day or nite. Hugs all around.Purly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Purly, sorry you got woken up early by the garage sale! If I hurry, do think I could get there before it finishes, I love anything like that!!! I have found the pictures of my not-quite-finished quilt, here it is:
Click to expand...

This is a beautiful piece of work..Lovely.


----------



## grandma susan

pearlone said:


> I am sure she would have spotted you in the crowd dear heart and said invite her to join us whitewater rafting. I would have thought her too old for something like that, and wouldn't that put her at risk????? I rather doubt if she does. The news people seem to cover every aspect of the Royals lives and I haven't heard them say she knits. Wouldn't it be posh if she did though???


Purley, of course the Queen would knit poshly. Her needles would be gold.AND you don't really know if she doesn't come on KP....


----------



## grandma susan

pearlone said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure she would have spotted you in the crowd dear heart and said invite her to join us whitewater rafting. I would have thought her too old for something like that, and wouldn't that put her at risk????? I rather doubt if she does. The news people seem to cover every aspect of the Royals lives and I haven't heard them say she knits. Wouldn't it be posh if she did though???
> 
> 
> 
> Pearlie it's a funny thought to think of the Queen white water rafting isn't it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hard to imagine. What exactly does she do at this place, if she doesn' t do the rafting???
Click to expand...

I tghink she is officially openeing it, I don't know...It's been opened for 20 yrs...Oh I don't know why...The olympics are using the course for the white water rafting and canoeing I thinbk...I don't know....


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Morning how is everyone? I've got the boy's staying so I didn'y get on line last night...what's new?


Nothing much is new, how is DS1's toe?


----------



## grandma susan

Hi Judi...I can just hear DH waking up GS1...His toe is strapped and very bruised but he's managing the hobbling a bit better. He'soff on a school trip tomorrow. !!!!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hi Judi...I can just hear DH waking up GS1...His toe is strapped and very bruised but he's managing the hobbling a bit better. He'soff on a school trip tomorrow. !!!!


So when do they break for their holidays - my lot are back at school tomorrow, until October


----------



## grandma susan

They break up on Thursday which is GS2's birthday. DIL breaks up on Friday.....I think (looking out of the window) we might be having Summer today!!!Want some coffee?


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> They break up on Thursday which is GS2's birthday. DIL breaks up on Friday.....I think (looking out of the window) we might be having Summer today!!!Want some coffee?


Love a coffee, can you put some cinnamon in it too please :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

Judi, I've got the flipping toothache again. I'm going to have to buck up the courage and go to the dentists. If it's not one end of my body that's not right then it's the other. while I remember I'm going away tomorrow so I won't be back until Thursday. then I'll be up the boy's for the birthday boy, so it could be Friday when I get back on here....(I don't like that) DS is trying ot talk DH into spending a little money so as I can have KP while I'm away...He's not having much success...hahaha


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Judi, I've got the flipping toothache again. I'm going to have to buck up the courage and go to the dentists. If it's not one end of my body that's not right then it's the other. while I remember I'm going away tomorrow so I won't be back until Thursday. then I'll be up the boy's for the birthday boy, so it could be Friday when I get back on here....(I don't like that) DS is trying ot talk DH into spending a little money so as I can have KP while I'm away...He's not having much success...hahaha


All you need is a Dongle, or whatever they are called over there.

Have you had antibiotics for the tooth, you may have an infection in, or under it :-(


----------



## grandma susan

I've got to go now love...See you later today.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I've got to go now love...See you later today.


Ok, have a good day - I hope your tooth improves xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from the sunny Loire Valley. But rain is promised for this afternoon, so gs and I will be making apple crumble and a cake.
Went to the fireworks last night with son's girlfriend's family. They are all very friendly and we got along great except when girlfriends sisters husband tipped the umbrella all over my trousers. But by the end of it we were all so wet we didn't care and it wasn't cold so that was ok. The fireworks were lovely. Eventually got home about 1.30.am.
Hope you are all ok and having a good week end. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning. Up very early for us 6 am. Used to sleeping till 7:30 am. Setting here yawning. Off to surgery center for DH test. Running some errands after, then watching DVD on van. We were too tired last evening to do so.
> 
> GS glad to hear Purple had a good crossing and landed safely in France. It is always nice to be needed, even if it's to fix lunch. My GSs used to think I was a pretty good cook. Boys do have hollow legs. Hope his toe is healing and less painful.
> 
> Smiley so nice to hear from you. Glad your computer is fixed. Would love to see your quilt/ Love to look at quilts.Hope you decide to post a picture.
> 
> Xiang hope your DH finds employment quickly. Sorry to hear employers are nasty to applicants. Wonder why they are that way. Here in states the culture used to be from young folks looking for job, what can your company do for me and this is what I am willing to do. Now with jobs so very hard to comeby, hope the attitudes have changed. Never had that attitude with older applicants. Ah youth!!!!
> 
> Londy you need to post a pic of your quilt when finished.You and Smiley are so talented. I would love a thimble full of all your ladies talent.
> 
> Sharon, have missed you so much. Know how busy you must be with Ms. Sophie. Tell her I said hellp. When do the practices start for the Tattoo event??Have a lovely time with DH next week on you drive arounds. Hope to chat with you soon. Take care.
> 
> Lifeline. did you sleep in this morning, and have a cup of tea in bed. Treat yourslf to a very lazy day. How was the outing with co workers last night. Hope you got a little buzz going and relaxed. You so deserve it. Wish your hubby lived close by, need a good handyman to fix a few things.Glad his business is doing so well.
> 
> Well I need to grab some clothes and get myself together for this day. Love you all and will be back later today.Purlyxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Purly you are such a gem , so thoughtful and kind , when i read your posts they are always so warm and wonderful  thank you for that
> I hope DH is doing well and i hope you got to watch your movie on the van
> 
> Londy and AuntieP .. she is right we would love to see your work , you make such beautiful things
> 
> Purple .. poor lil mans toe  Hope it is feeling some better , i know that hurts poor baby .
> 
> GSusan , whatcha doin?  Miss you
> 
> Sharon , i havent gotten to chat with you in ages , tell Miss Sophie hello from me too please
> 
> How did the expert knitting go Purple?
> 
> Saxy , hope they got the DH's BP under control , i take Lisinopril and Carvedilol for mine :| Seems to be working so far for me , I am due for bloodwork up because of that soon though ..
> 
> Mommaj hope things are going better for everyone on your end  ((hugs))
> 
> McPasty where are you ?  ((hugs)) to you too
> 
> Aw heck ((*HUGS*)) to everyone
> Love ya'll , i seem to be all alone so i will read some more and i think i will go watch a movie with ds and dd's boyfriend
> 
> Who did i forget ? ... Oh and God bless Nitzi , Dreamweaver Tammie and Shand
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Purple she figured out that she had you and GS's grandson's confused after this
Click to expand...

Never mind, it's my gs that has had chickenpoxs, but has got aeway quite lightly, only a few spots and they don't itch. He has grown so much since I last saw him. He is now up to my shoulder.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon from the sunny Loire Valley. But rain is promised for this afternoon, so gs and I will be making apple crumble and a cake.
> Went to the fireworks last night with son's girlfriend's family. They are all very friendly and we got along great except when girlfriends sisters husband tipped the umbrella all over my trousers. But by the end of it we were all so wet we didn't care and it wasn't cold so that was ok. The fireworks were lovely. Eventually got home about 1.30.am.
> Hope you are all ok and having a good week end. xxx


He just wanted to make sure you were aquatinted with all things french, including the rain :XD: - great to hear that you enjoyed the festivities xx


----------



## Xiang

Never mind, it's my gs that has had chickenpoxs, but has got aeway quite lightly, only a few spots and they don't itch. He has grown so much since I last saw him. He is now up to my shoulder.[/quote]

Did he get sick, at all? When my 2 youngest DD's were little, one got the pustules of Chicken Pox, & the other had the sickness of it - it was quite strange


----------



## mumtoSophy

afternoon

I need help :0


I like the look of this cardi but can't find a pattern anywhere  does anyone have a pattern for one similar please?

preferably in double knitting  on straight needles


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> afternoon
> 
> I need help :0
> 
> I like the look of this cardi but can't find a pattern anywhere  does anyone have a pattern for one similar please?
> 
> preferably in double knitting  on straight needles


Has it got a name, it will be easier to find, & is it for you or Sophy?


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 11:13am EDT and hot and humid.
I've got washing on so I'm running up and down to the machines.
How are you?


----------



## nitz8catz

mumtoSophy said:


> afternoon
> 
> I need help :0
> 
> I like the look of this cardi but can't find a pattern anywhere  does anyone have a pattern for one similar please?
> 
> preferably in double knitting  on straight needles


Hi Sharon
This one is similar
http://www.berroco.com/exclusives/tolland/tolland.html


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to go out now, to try and sort a problem caused by some tenants whose main hobby is to cause me difficulties. See you later,
> Di
> 
> 
> 
> We'll send Susan over to lamp 'em one. She's good at that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All assistance welcome. If someone else can whack them I can run over their feet with my wheelchair. I'll get Denzel to chew their ankles.
> Di
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Help is right behind you Di....Just say the word
> :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I may have fixed him. He sent me a letter addressed to him from the water company. In this area they control the use of septic tanks. They had sent an appointment for 18 July at 2 p.m. He put a note with the letter saying it was my business to deal with it, not his, even though the letter referred to the occupant not the owner. He also said that I must change the appointment time to 4 p.m. to suit his convenience. My attitude to that was 'So what did his last servant die of?'
> I went to see the nice ladies at the water company today and showed them the letter. They called in the inspector who will check the septic tank and told her about my awkward tenant. I said that 18 July was not very good for me and she offered to change it. it is now the 19th at 9 a.m. That will really drive him loopy when he gets her confirmation of the change. He likes to bully from a distance and hates it if anyone stands up to him.
> A few days ago, in one of his hysterical and threatening letters, he said that he's running and internet business from home, i.e. my house . He says the service is faulty so that he's losing business and he intends to claim his losses from me because, he says, the wiring in my house must be faulty. I'll let him blow off some more hot air, then I'll remind him that running a business from my house is against the terms of his tenancy agreement.
> Di
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Over here his Community Charge would be vastly increased as well. Do you have anything like that over there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is "Community Charge"?
Click to expand...

somebody's probably answered this by now, but...it's how we fund the local authorities. Aan annual charge is made on each household, depending on its size.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Over here his Community Charge would be vastly increased as well. Do you have anything like that over there?


What is "Community Charge"?[/quote]

In the UK, we call it Council Tax. It is what you pay the City Hall to clean and light your streets, clear your garbage etc.[/quote]

That sounds the same as our Council Rates[/quote]

ours used to be called that. Maggie Thatcher (excuse my language) messed it up by introducing Poll Tax. We've gone back and now call Rates Community Charge!


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning. Up very early for us 6 am. Used to sleeping till 7:30 am. Setting here yawning. Off to surgery center for DH test. Running some errands after, then watching DVD on van. We were too tired last evening to do so.
> 
> GS glad to hear Purple had a good crossing and landed safely in France. It is always nice to be needed, even if it's to fix lunch. My GSs used to think I was a pretty good cook. Boys do have hollow legs. Hope his toe is healing and less painful.
> 
> Smiley so nice to hear from you. Glad your computer is fixed. Would love to see your quilt/ Love to look at quilts.Hope you decide to post a picture.
> 
> Xiang hope your DH finds employment quickly. Sorry to hear employers are nasty to applicants. Wonder why they are that way. Here in states the culture used to be from young folks looking for job, what can your company do for me and this is what I am willing to do. Now with jobs so very hard to comeby, hope the attitudes have changed. Never had that attitude with older applicants. Ah youth!!!!
> 
> Londy you need to post a pic of your quilt when finished.You and Smiley are so talented. I would love a thimble full of all your ladies talent.
> 
> Sharon, have missed you so much. Know how busy you must be with Ms. Sophie. Tell her I said hellp. When do the practices start for the Tattoo event??Have a lovely time with DH next week on you drive arounds. Hope to chat with you soon. Take care.
> 
> Lifeline. did you sleep in this morning, and have a cup of tea in bed. Treat yourslf to a very lazy day. How was the outing with co workers last night. Hope you got a little buzz going and relaxed. You so deserve it. Wish your hubby lived close by, need a good handyman to fix a few things.Glad his business is doing so well.
> 
> Well I need to grab some clothes and get myself together for this day. Love you all and will be back later today.Purlyxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Purly you are such a gem , so thoughtful and kind , when i read your posts they are always so warm and wonderful  thank you for that
> I hope DH is doing well and i hope you got to watch your movie on the van
> 
> Londy and AuntieP .. she is right we would love to see your work , you make such beautiful things
> 
> Purple .. poor lil mans toe  Hope it is feeling some better , i know that hurts poor baby .
> 
> GSusan , whatcha doin?  Miss you
> 
> Sharon , i havent gotten to chat with you in ages , tell Miss Sophie hello from me too please
> 
> How did the expert knitting go Purple?
> 
> Saxy , hope they got the DH's BP under control , i take Lisinopril and Carvedilol for mine :| Seems to be working so far for me , I am due for bloodwork up because of that soon though ..
> 
> Mommaj hope things are going better for everyone on your end  ((hugs))
> 
> McPasty where are you ?  ((hugs)) to you too
> 
> Aw heck ((*HUGS*)) to everyone
> Love ya'll , i seem to be all alone so i will read some more and i think i will go watch a movie with ds and dd's boyfriend
> 
> Who did i forget ? ... Oh and God bless Nitzi , Dreamweaver Tammie and Shand
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Purple she figured out that she had you and GS's grandson's confused after this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never mind, it's my gs that has had chickenpoxs, but has got aeway quite lightly, only a few spots and they don't itch. He has grown so much since I last saw him. He is now up to my shoulder.
Click to expand...

I didn't have to go back far to get all caught up.

My update: Trevor is doing fine. Gives up grief getting his antibiotics into him. DD holds his front, mum holds his back and I pry his jaw open and try to squirt the liquid down his throat. The last time that we had to do this, DD ended up wearing her winter coat and oven mitts for protection. He's feeling MUCH better. 
It's so hot and muggy here and it hasn't rained for almost a month now. My hollyhocks have gone all crispy. I don't think there's much hope for them now. I've watered them twice but I don't think that was enough. I'll have to buy seeds next year cause I don't think I'm going to get any from this lot.
My tomatoes and beans are ok, cause they are in pots and I've been able to water them.
I finished the slippers that I was working on in the cafeteria in the mornings and found buttons for them at the Stitch Witch. I never got to see the fabrics at the back of the store. They have their sewing machines at the front and I couldn't get past a pushy man trying to sell the machines. They were all Husqavarna's and started at $700. I'd rather buy a cheaper Singer. I have all the attachments for a Singer.


----------



## nitz8catz

Washing machine just sang. I'm off and will be back soon./


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> jollypolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jollypolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just going to have my lidl'e magnum BRB...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the mini Magnums available over there? They just came out over here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have had them for quite a while here - I need the real size ones, the mini's just don't seem to calm the need, I have been known to eat 2 or 3 mini Magnums, to soothe the wild Magnum need - whereas if I had a regular sized Magnum, the effect can last for a week or 2 (much cheaper option, for me)  :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here a magnum is a hand gun? Is that what you have 2 or 3 of? .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it is a chocolate covered Icecream here - I don't own guns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't think it was a gun but wasn't sure what it was! Love chocolate covered ice cream. I'm headed for frig to get one. Ours is called Dove bars. I just thought it funny that the word has a different meaning here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have them as well
Click to expand...

A magnum is a large bottle of champagne. So there!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> woooooooops nearly went there purple, I'll stay a little longer. How did you sleep? Did you see me drop my invitation to see the queen tickets into the conversation..YES we've actually got tickets to probably meet her, but I'm going to York instead, Do you think She'll mind?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry you romped off onto the next page. No please do not curtsey,cos you'll never get up again. Slept very well and had a lie in. I am sure the Queen will miss you, but there are some nice shops in York. How is DH today, are you speaking? xxx
Click to expand...

she mighjt follow you to York again like she did last time


----------



## SaxonLady

sorry I wasn't around yesterday girls, I had to take my 'NAAFI' tent to the local Ex-servicemen's Home Open Day. Others did the cooking but I had to take the money. And it rained. SAXY got WET!!!!! In WORTHING!!! So we put everything away, but had to go back this morning to take the tent down. Youngest GS has now taken it to Kent to the rest of the family. I hope to join them in a few days. It has been a lovely sunny day today and the sun is shining through the window onto me right now.
So all's right with the world. Hope it is where you all are.
Hugs and kisses all round ('cos you're worth it)


----------



## Dreamweaver

Hello ladies... Finally am all caught up...

*Shand* Sorry to hear about Pip.... It is so hard to lose a pet.... Hope the treatment works on the fish. I'm wishing they would have painted my insides with that purple stuff. I think it supposed to kill the fungus on contact...

*Saxy* With the funeral behind you, it really is time you took some time for you.... You need a little restocking of energy before you are off to camp.... be careful of that shoulder on that excursion.

*Purly* New wheels... How nice... All the bells and whistles sure do take some learning but really are wonderful... Love that dark cherry color.... Also, YEAH on the new medication. I know BP meds can be tough to regulate but you know when something is making you miserable... so glad you finally made them listen.......

*Purple V* Sounds like you are having a great visit - other than being a little wet...... It's great that GS is not having a rough time. I remember when my eldest got them.... no big deal, hardly even knew she had them but WOW, when she gave them to second DD... Poor baby was so sick.... Also, congrats on captivating all the ladies at WI before you left. Now you are going to be in high demand.... Glad it went well....

*Susan* Definitely the Queen's loss that you are going to York.... but a knitter's gotta do what a knitter's gotta do.... and yarn stores are calling your name.. hope the weather decideds to cooperate this time around. Sorry to hear GS had managed to mess up his toe.... (when you have that little talk with DS - maybe a mention that all the ruckus all the time doesn't do much for DIL's fibro.... I know that raised voices sure can get on my last nerve and make me feel lousy.)

*Londy* I second the Thank You on all the wonderful tidbits you pass along..... they are terrific..... Your quilt is fabulous. Do you sell other things on R-bay? I also hand quilt, but don't know if I would do it for anyone but me or family.... Hope you had a good time at the birthday bash and that it was dry weather......

*Xiang* Great hat. I haven't tried that stitch yet but it looks terrific. As to I-pad, I haven't even touched it.... to darned many things going on around here right now so I have no time to track down and schedule a class. I *did* pick up an I-tunes card so that I can download some things... Darned if I know where I've stashed it.

*Binky* Don't you just love the Harmony needles? What a fabulous gift. (I'm thinking I want the holder for the tips - easier than the case they came in...though the case is nice to pop in a bag if I'm not sure what I'll need for a traveling project.) Hope the ear infections are rapidly leaving...

*Linky* Glad you are over it but......... men can be so oblivious sometimes. Congratulations of your anniversary...


----------



## pearlone

Morning from a warm but very rainey Pa. I guess we had rain storms during the night, but I slept thru them. DH was up with Daisy who woke up and was shaking in her boots from the storm. DH and her openned the front door and she sat and watched the lightning display with DH.We have a glass window storm door, they sat behind it. Daisy hates the sound of thunder , or boom booms are what we call them. A second storm front went thru later this morning and she climbed up for me to protect her. We certainly needed the rain. Our lawn is dry brown sticks. However a few straggley weeds manage to flourish.

I also need to do laundry, but might wait till tomorrow to start it. Am going to roast beets and get them ready for dinner tonight. Like to relax on Sundays and just loaf around. Think that is what we may do. Need to see if I can skype with DD or DS, and catch up on their week. Hope to be back later. Enjoy your day everyone. Oh, Sharon I might have a pattern very similar to the one you have pictured. I wil check my patterns and post if I do. Love the short sleeved sweater you posted. Bye for now. Purly xxxxx


----------



## Dreamweaver

DH just came in and interrupted me. Needed to find mom's house in AR on the net for a friend..... sure would love someone to buy it.......

*Lifeline* I think a week of doing absolutely nothing is mandatory when changing gears from school term to break. The time goes by so quickly - when do you go back? My GD's have been out sincve June 1 and go back mid/late August....

*JollyPolly* Loved hearing about your earlier dating days.... I was always dating several - or at least flirting - when not committed..... Met DH in second year of high school, but we had some breaks in the relationship -(enough so that I got engaged to someone else!)

I'm still feeling lousy. Dreading the week ahead with interviewing a house cleaner for mom, getting the handyman going, her dental surgery.... DH has a couple Dr. appointments - naturally both on the same day as mom's dental work. They have cancelled my scan because of this infection....

I did get a little yardwork in yesterday,,, just enough to depress me and make me realize that I'm not going to be able to do it all...... I also finished Nemo hat so Rachel could take him to camp today.... (Aquarium night)...

Well, guess I'll go out and try to throw a few plants in the ground.... then try and do a little cleaning inside. I don't even want to pick up needles. Feeling to overwhelmed to make a decision on next project or concentrate on anything.... Wish I could get out of this blue funk..... I think I may just need a good swift kick in the rear!!!


----------



## grandma susan

mumtoSophy said:


> afternoon
> 
> I need help :0
> 
> I like the look of this cardi but can't find a pattern anywhere  does anyone have a pattern for one similar please?
> 
> preferably in double knitting  on straight needles


I'll have a look when I come back..Remind me on next weekend if you haven't got one by then,,,,I know I've got something like it. I'm sure I have....


----------



## grandma susan

We've taken the boys home and they earned their BK.....DS's back is off again. He's hoping to see the acapuncturist tomorrow. He'll never have betterment until he gets the big operation and I can't blame him from putting off. I haven't started to pack for the caravan. I'm tending to leave it until the morning...I'm so tired after having the boys. The feeling when I come home into this very quiet house is terrible. They liven us up and light up our world. It' deadly when I come home....


----------



## SaxonLady

Dreamweaver said:


> DH just came in and interrupted me. Needed to find mom's house in AR on the net for a friend..... sure would love someone to buy it.......
> 
> *Lifeline* I think a week of doing absolutely nothing is mandatory when changing gears from school term to break. The time goes by so quickly - when do you go back? My GD's have been out sincve June 1 and go back mid/late August....
> 
> *JollyPolly* Loved hearing about your earlier dating days.... I was always dating several - or at least flirting - when not committed..... Met DH in second year of high school, but we had some breaks in the relationship -(enough so that I got engaged to someone else!)
> 
> I'm still feeling lousy. Dreading the week ahead with interviewing a house cleaner for mom, getting the handyman going, her dental surgery.... DH has a couple Dr. appointments - naturally both on the same day as mom's dental work. They have cancelled my scan because of this infection....
> 
> I did get a little yardwork in yesterday,,, just enough to depress me and make me realize that I'm not going to be able to do it all...... I also finished Nemo hat so Rachel could take him to camp today.... (Aquarium night)...
> 
> Well, guess I'll go out and try to throw a few plants in the ground.... then try and do a little cleaning inside. I don't even want to pick up needles. Feeling to overwhelmed to make a decision on next project or concentrate on anything.... Wish I could get out of this blue funk..... I think I may just need a good swift kick in the rear!!!


and you tell me to take it easy!


----------



## mumtoSophy

Xiang said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> afternoon
> 
> I need help :0
> 
> I like the look of this cardi but can't find a pattern anywhere  does anyone have a pattern for one similar please?
> 
> preferably in double knitting  on straight needles
> 
> 
> 
> Has it got a name, it will be easier to find, & is it for you or Sophy?
Click to expand...

it's for me! and I found it on the internet but just as a phot no pattern attached and it goes by the name of capped sleeve short cardigan for women! original eh??


----------



## grandma susan

Hi Saxy, how are you this wonderful sunny evening..?? I'm shattered and know I've things to do bwfore we can go in the caravan. The joy sort of goes out of things with me, because I do it all on my own....DH sees to the parking and driving but everything else is up to me...Woe is me...hahahaha........


----------



## mumtoSophy

nitz8catz said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> afternoon
> 
> I need help :0
> 
> I like the look of this cardi but can't find a pattern anywhere  does anyone have a pattern for one similar please?
> 
> preferably in double knitting  on straight needles
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sharon
> This one is similar
> http://www.berroco.com/exclusives/tolland/tolland.html
Click to expand...

thats quite nice nut not keen on the raglan finishes.too holey lol I want a plainish one that i can maybe do a cable on or eyelet pattern on or just leave plain


----------



## grandma susan

I'll skype you and show you what mines like!!!!!


----------



## mumtoSophy

I made a peppermint slice today (just made the recipe up) and here's the results


----------



## mumtoSophy

i did a bad thing today  I squished a pigeon! oops! I had to go collect a guy for hubby and take him to work and the pigeon came out of nowhere and dive-bombed my car and ended up under the front wheel  oops!


----------



## SaxonLady

mumtoSophy said:


> i did a bad thing today  I squished a pigeon! oops! I had to go collect a guy for hubby and take him to work and the pigeon came out of nowhere and dive-bombed my car and ended up under the front wheel  oops!


It's not your fault you met a Kamikaze pigeon.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hi Saxy, how are you this wonderful sunny evening..?? I'm shattered and know I've things to do bwfore we can go in the caravan. The joy sort of goes out of things with me, because I do it all on my own....DH sees to the parking and driving but everything else is up to me...Woe is me...hahahaha........


I know how you feel. I hate loading up the 'mobile knocking shop' to go away, and keep putting it off. Funny how the other half never does it!


----------



## mumtoSophy

grandma susan said:


> I'll skype you and show you what mines like!!!!!


anybody joining the conversations she is talking about a knitting pattern!!! nothing else :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> i did a bad thing today  I squished a pigeon! oops! I had to go collect a guy for hubby and take him to work and the pigeon came out of nowhere and dive-bombed my car and ended up under the front wheel  oops!
> 
> 
> 
> It's not your fault you met a Kamikaze pigeon.
Click to expand...

We have kamikaze peasant here. they wait for the cars and play dare devils...There's often a dead one in the road.


----------



## mumtoSophy

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Saxy, how are you this wonderful sunny evening..?? I'm shattered and know I've things to do bwfore we can go in the caravan. The joy sort of goes out of things with me, because I do it all on my own....DH sees to the parking and driving but everything else is up to me...Woe is me...hahahaha........
> 
> 
> 
> I know how you feel. I hate loading up the 'mobile knocking shop' to go away, and keep putting it off. Funny how the other half never does it!
Click to expand...

  :shock: :shock:


----------



## grandma susan

Sharon, DH is sending you the pattern because somehow or other I've lost the programe for the printer on here hahahaha..


----------



## grandma susan

I haven't got the atience for all this...I like pigeon post....woops, sorry Sharon, pigeon is a dirty word hahahahahaha.DH is sending your pattern to me......


----------



## mumtoSophy

grandma susan said:


> I haven't got the atience for all this...I like pigeon post....woops, sorry Sharon, pigeon is a dirty word hahahahahaha.DH is sending your pattern to me......


ok I'll let you know if it comes through


----------



## SaxonLady

mumtoSophy said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll skype you and show you what mines like!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> anybody joining the conversations she is talking about a knitting pattern!!! nothing else :shock: :shock: :shock:
Click to expand...

OHHHH. You spoiled it.


----------



## grandma susan

He's scanned it and lost it!!!!!!!!!!!!give me bloody strength...


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I haven't got the atience for all this...I like pigeon post....woops, sorry Sharon, pigeon is a dirty word hahahahahaha.DH is sending your pattern to me......


catch that pigeon...catch that pigeon...


----------



## grandma susan

mumtoSophy said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't got the atience for all this...I like pigeon post....woops, sorry Sharon, pigeon is a dirty word hahahahahaha.DH is sending your pattern to me......
> 
> 
> 
> ok I'll let you know if it comes through
Click to expand...

Could be a long night hahahaha..


----------



## grandma susan

We had a little stirring from the scanner. I'll bring the bugger up, it'll be quicker...!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grandma susan

dum dee dee de dum dum dum (me singing),,


----------



## grandma susan

It's still scanning so it's not come to me yet...hahahaah..If you need the loo I suggest you go....OR have a 3 course dinner, dance a while!!!


----------



## mumtoSophy

grandma susan said:


> It's still scanning so it's not come to me yet...hahahaah..If you need the loo I suggest you go....OR have a 3 course dinner, dance a while!!!


i cant even suggest anything as whatsisface usually does they things


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from sunnyFrance. So much for the rain this afternoon, there were about 6 drops. Gs, DS and Mr P were kite flying while GF and I sat and sewed and knitted respectively. Lovely llazy afternoon. Just finished Sunday dinner with apple crumble requested by GF. How is everyone this evening?


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi the 3 Ss.xx


----------



## grandma susan

Are you still up???or have you gone to bed...(yawn yawn)


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> Hi the 3 Ss.xx


evening


----------



## mumtoSophy

grandma susan said:


> Are you still up???or have you gone to bed...(yawn yawn)


folding towels i just brought in off the line


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> Good evening from sunnyFrance. So much for the rain this afternoon, there were about 6 drops. Gs, DS and Mr P were kite flying while GF and I sat and sewed and knitted respectively. Lovely llazy afternoon. Just finished Sunday dinner with apple crumble requested by GF. How is everyone this evening?


Whats a GF....Is it Godfather?


----------



## PurpleFi

Sorry Jynx, Hi I didn't see you there.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening from sunnyFrance. So much for the rain this afternoon, there were about 6 drops. Gs, DS and Mr P were kite flying while GF and I sat and sewed and knitted respectively. Lovely llazy afternoon. Just finished Sunday dinner with apple crumble requested by GF. How is everyone this evening?
> 
> 
> 
> Whats a GF....Is it Godfather?
Click to expand...

Haahaa - Girl friend!!


----------



## grandma susan

Seemingly it's on its way to me.......I think posting it might be a better option hahahaha.


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi the 3 Ss.xx
> 
> 
> 
> evening
Click to expand...

Hi Sharon, How are things in Scotland. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Are you still up???or have you gone to bed...(yawn yawn)


No, I'm an hour ahead of you. :roll:


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening from sunnyFrance. So much for the rain this afternoon, there were about 6 drops. Gs, DS and Mr P were kite flying while GF and I sat and sewed and knitted respectively. Lovely llazy afternoon. Just finished Sunday dinner with apple crumble requested by GF. How is everyone this evening?
> 
> 
> 
> Whats a GF....Is it Godfather?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haahaa - Girl friend!!
Click to expand...

Now how was I supposed to know that? hahahaha..Is she OK then? Do you like? Is this the first time you've met her? Is she good enough for DS? I hope your not thinking I'm being nosey......hahaha


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still up???or have you gone to bed...(yawn yawn)
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm an hour ahead of you. :roll:
Click to expand...

I was talking to Sharon hahaha but it's OK if you answer too....I'm fed up with this pattern sending hahaha


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi the 3 Ss.xx
> 
> 
> 
> evening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Sharon, How are things in Scotland. xx
Click to expand...

rain/wind/cloud/rain/wind/cloud/sun/rain/cloud/wind/rain/cloud/wind

and that was just this morning!

how are things over the channel?


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening from sunnyFrance. So much for the rain this afternoon, there were about 6 drops. Gs, DS and Mr P were kite flying while GF and I sat and sewed and knitted respectively. Lovely llazy afternoon. Just finished Sunday dinner with apple crumble requested by GF. How is everyone this evening?
> 
> 
> 
> Whats a GF....Is it Godfather?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haahaa - Girl friend!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now how was I supposed to know that? hahahaha..Is she OK then? Do you like? Is this the first time you've met her? Is she good enough for DS? I hope your not thinking I'm being nosey......hahaha
Click to expand...

Cos you're being nosey, but that's ok. Yes she is ok, yes I like her, not it's not the first time we've met and she is probably too good for DS. We are getting on very well and have the same sense of humour. How are you?


----------



## grandma susan

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi the 3 Ss.xx
> 
> 
> 
> evening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Sharon, How are things in Scotland. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> rain/wind/cloud/rain/wind/cloud/sun/rain/cloud/wind/rain/cloud/wind
> 
> and that was just this morning!
> 
> how are things over the channel?
Click to expand...

French hahahahaah.....purple I MISS YOU.....


----------



## grandma susan

Between the settee and my chair, this pattern's got lost so it's got no chance of going up to Scotland. hahaha...


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi the 3 Ss.xx
> 
> 
> 
> evening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Sharon, How are things in Scotland. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> rain/wind/cloud/rain/wind/cloud/sun/rain/cloud/wind/rain/cloud/wind
> 
> and that was just this morning!
> 
> how are things over the channel?
Click to expand...

A bit dryer and warmer, but then again we are quite a bit further south than you. The forecast for the rest of the holidays seems quite good, so fingers crossed. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi the 3 Ss.xx
> 
> 
> 
> evening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Sharon, How are things in Scotland. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> rain/wind/cloud/rain/wind/cloud/sun/rain/cloud/wind/rain/cloud/wind
> 
> and that was just this morning!
> 
> how are things over the channel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> French hahahahaah.....purple I MISS YOU.....
Click to expand...

I missed you too xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still up???or have you gone to bed...(yawn yawn)
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm an hour ahead of you. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking to Sharon hahaha but it's OK if you answer too....I'm fed up with this pattern sending hahaha
Click to expand...

I know you were, but I thought I'd butt in. GF is doing some lovely cross stitch.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Between the settee and my chair, this pattern's got lost so it's got no chance of going up to Scotland. hahaha...


I've nearly knitted 2 pair of booties since I've been here.


----------



## grandma susan

It's lost in space....I'm still going to post it to you when I get back....


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll skype you and show you what mines like!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> anybody joining the conversations she is talking about a knitting pattern!!! nothing else :shock: :shock: :shock:
Click to expand...

What knitting pattern?


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Between the settee and my chair, this pattern's got lost so it's got no chance of going up to Scotland. hahaha...
> 
> 
> 
> I've nearly knitted 2 pair of booties since I've been here.
Click to expand...

BP has been round and given me the pattern for ZINGY the edf little flame...GS2 fancy's one.. hahahaha...Do you know what I'm talking about? Sharon I think you've little chance of getting this pattern hahaha...It's taken 35 mins now...Why is it anything I ask him to do for me, never works?


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll skype you and show you what mines like!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> anybody joining the conversations she is talking about a knitting pattern!!! nothing else :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What knitting pattern?
Click to expand...

i posted a pic of a capped sleeve, one button cropped cardi and susan said she had a similar pattern she was going to scan and email it to me but it's lost somewhere between her settee and chair!


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll skype you and show you what mines like!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> anybody joining the conversations she is talking about a knitting pattern!!! nothing else :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What knitting pattern?
Click to expand...

Of a ladies plain top cap sleeves and 1 button at the neck...in 3x3 rib and stocking stitch....(simples)!


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll skype you and show you what mines like!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> anybody joining the conversations she is talking about a knitting pattern!!! nothing else :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What knitting pattern?
Click to expand...

like this one


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Between the settee and my chair, this pattern's got lost so it's got no chance of going up to Scotland. hahaha...
> 
> 
> 
> I've nearly knitted 2 pair of booties since I've been here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BP has been round and given me the pattern for ZINGY the edf little flame...GS2 fancy's one.. hahahaha...Do you know what I'm talking about? Sharon I think you've little chance of getting this pattern hahaha...It's taken 35 mins now...Why is it anything I ask him to do for me, never works?
Click to expand...

EDF is the French electric company, cos I know what it is and it's got adverts all over Waterloo station.


----------



## grandma susan

Purple, I'm going to miss you even more from tomorrow because I'll be cooped up in a one room caravan (unless I go to the loo) with his nibs...


----------



## mumtoSophy

i want to do one in white and i have some raspberry wool too


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll skype you and show you what mines like!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> anybody joining the conversations she is talking about a knitting pattern!!! nothing else :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What knitting pattern?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like this one
Click to expand...

Oooh that;s nice. Would look even better in purple. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Purple, I'm going to miss you even more from tomorrow because I'll be cooped up in a one room caravan (unless I go to the loo) with his nibs...


How absolutely lovely for you! I've got 20 acres in which to loose Mr. P. He was almost taken away by a kite this afternoon!


----------



## grandma susan

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll skype you and show you what mines like!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> anybody joining the conversations she is talking about a knitting pattern!!! nothing else :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What knitting pattern?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like this one
Click to expand...

This pattern I'm trying to send is exactly the same......take a look ate the 3 x 3 rib..it's a sirdar pattern. It might be quicker if I knit the bugger and sent it to you...It's still on it's way to me....


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll skype you and show you what mines like!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> anybody joining the conversations she is talking about a knitting pattern!!! nothing else :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What knitting pattern?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like this one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This pattern I'm trying to send is exactly the same......take a look ate the 3 x 3 rib..it's a sirdar pattern. It might be quicker if I knit the bugger and sent it to you...It's still on it's way to me....
Click to expand...

Where's it coming from outer space?


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll skype you and show you what mines like!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> anybody joining the conversations she is talking about a knitting pattern!!! nothing else :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What knitting pattern?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like this one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh that;s nice. Would look even better in purple. xx
Click to expand...

i want to do a white cotton one and i have a cotton blend raspberry too. I wanted to do the white one for over my summer tops. i had one on yesterday as it was sunny when i left the house to go visit my friends baby  I'll post a pic she is sooo cute


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll skype you and show you what mines like!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> anybody joining the conversations she is talking about a knitting pattern!!! nothing else :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What knitting pattern?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like this one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh that;s nice. Would look even better in purple. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i want to do a white cotton one and i have a cotton blend raspberry too. I wanted to do the white one for over my summer tops. i had one on yesterday as it was sunny when i left the house to go visit my friends baby  I'll post a pic she is sooo cute
Click to expand...

Lovely photos. Love little ones dress. xx


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll skype you and show you what mines like!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> anybody joining the conversations she is talking about a knitting pattern!!! nothing else :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What knitting pattern?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like this one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh that;s nice. Would look even better in purple. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i want to do a white cotton one and i have a cotton blend raspberry too. I wanted to do the white one for over my summer tops. i had one on yesterday as it was sunny when i left the house to go visit my friends baby  I'll post a pic she is sooo cute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lovely photos. Love little ones dress. xx
Click to expand...

it's so cute! a little union jack one


----------



## grandma susan

Sharon it's on it's way in 4 e-mails hahaha


----------



## mumtoSophy

I have it!!! it's arrived in 4 emails!!
thanks Susan  and Albert


----------



## lifeline

Hello every one. I'm just checking in really quickly and then going gain. Hope you are all alright.


----------



## grandma susan

mumtoSophy said:


> I have it!!! it's arrived in 4 emails!!
> thanks Susan  and Albert


Is that what you wanted?????????


----------



## grandma susan

lifeline said:


> Hello every one. I'm just checking in really quickly and then going gain. Hope you are all alright.


It Sundaqy.get off hahahaha...I'll not see you til Friday.....


----------



## grandma susan

Sharon can you read it?


----------



## mumtoSophy

grandma susan said:


> Sharon it's on it's way in 4 e-mails hahaha


that's fab! exactly what i was after! gues what I'm doing later


----------



## mumtoSophy

grandma susan said:


> Sharon can you read it?


yes ive just opened it and i can read it! i'm going to attempt to print it of baahahahahaha i might be a while! :XD:


----------



## grandma susan

mumtoSophy said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharon it's on it's way in 4 e-mails hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> that's fab! exactly what i was after! gues what I'm doing later
Click to expand...

Told you it was the same pattern didn't I? You could do a short sleeved one as well........


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Hello every one. I'm just checking in really quickly and then going gain. Hope you are all alright.


Hi Rebecca. Have you had a good week end? xx


----------



## grandma susan

Listen here my friends. It goes against the grain to say good noght, but, good night..I will see you Friday. UNLESS, DH takes his i-pad and I can get on to an internet cafe hahahaha....love you all..be good....miss you all,,,aurevoir...chiou...


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello every one. I'm just checking in really quickly and then going gain. Hope you are all alright.
> 
> 
> 
> It Sundaqy.get off hahahaha...I'll not see you til Friday.....
Click to expand...

Shhh, don't tell the children...


----------



## lifeline

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello every one. I'm just checking in really quickly and then going gain. Hope you are all alright.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rebecca. Have you had a good week end? xx
Click to expand...

Yes thank you. mainly trying to catch up with the laundry.


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Listen here my friends. It goes against the grain to say good noght, but, good night..I will see you Friday. UNLESS, DH takes his i-pad and I can get on to an internet cafe hahahaha....love you all..be good....miss you all,,,aurevoir...chiou...


Have a lovely time in York. Hope the weather is good for you.


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello every one. I'm just checking in really quickly and then going gain. Hope you are all alright.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rebecca. Have you had a good week end? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes thank you. mainly trying to catch up with the laundry.
Click to expand...

I'm on holiday so I don;t have to do washing. Mind you I did end up doing dinner tonight!


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen here my friends. It goes against the grain to say good noght, but, good night..I will see you Friday. UNLESS, DH takes his i-pad and I can get on to an internet cafe hahahaha....love you all..be good....miss you all,,,aurevoir...chiou...
> 
> 
> 
> Have a lovely time in York. Hope the weather is good for you.
Click to expand...

Oh yes, do have a lovely time in York and buy lots of wool xxx


----------



## mumtoSophy

grandma susan said:


> Listen here my friends. It goes against the grain to say good noght, but, good night..I will see you Friday. UNLESS, DH takes his i-pad and I can get on to an internet cafe hahahaha....love you all..be good....miss you all,,,aurevoir...chiou...


bye and thanks for the pattern


----------



## mumtoSophy

ok pattern printed now to sort some wool out  

I might catch up with you all later


----------



## lifeline

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello every one. I'm just checking in really quickly and then going gain. Hope you are all alright.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rebecca. Have you had a good week end? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes thank you. mainly trying to catch up with the laundry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on holiday so I don;t have to do washing. Mind you I did end up doing dinner tonight!
Click to expand...

Nice to have time off from all those chores.


----------



## lifeline

Right I'm off. It was just a quick visit. Chat soon.


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Right I'm off. It was just a quick visit. Chat soon.


Bye Rebecca, love to Marshmallow. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm off too, got some knitting to sort out. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## Dreamweaver

Susan, hope weather is great so you and DH can do lots of things outside the caravan... Otherwise, I'll be looking for stories about lovely English lady gone biserk and stabbing DH into a bloody pulp with knitting needles......


----------



## PurpleFi

Dreamweaver said:


> Susan, hope weather is great so you and DH can do lots of things outside the caravan... Otherwise, I'll be looking for stories about lovely English lady gone biserk and stabbing DH into a bloody pulp with knitting needles......


Hi Jynx, how are you now? Is your cough any better.?xx


----------



## Dreamweaver

PV - 20 acres....... Wow... Just what does your DS do to afford so much land? Glad you and GF are kindred spirits. It makes for a much easier life. I've not moved an inch today..... Then again, it is only 2:15 in afternoon here. So glad your weather outlook is good since you've had more than enough rain in your life lately...... 

I really must decide on a project - will be with mom at dentist and after all day Wed.... I'm afraid to start a lace project because there will be too many interuptions. Of course, I can always do more purple hats....... You seem to be knitting up a storm. That baby is going to have a whole wardrobe of booties......


----------



## Dreamweaver

I you can believe it, the cough may actually be worse. I don't cough when in bed, that's about it. I'm almost afraid to see what the Dr. sujggests next because i'm going in the wrong direction!!! When are you going to bet MRI report? I assume not until you get home.... That would drive me up the wall. Hope your shoulder is not bothering holiday too much...


----------



## PurpleFi

Dreamweaver said:


> PV - 20 acres....... Wow... Just what does your DS do to afford so much land? Glad you and GF are kindred spirits. It makes for a much easier life. I've not moved an inch today..... Then again, it is only 2:15 in afternoon here. So glad your weather outlook is good since you've had more than enough rain in your life lately......
> 
> I really must decide on a project - will be with mom at dentist and after all day Wed.... I'm afraid to start a lace project because there will be too many interuptions. Of course, I can always do more purple hats....... You seem to be knitting up a storm. That baby is going to have a whole wardrobe of booties......


GFs grandma has knitted a lovely outfit - jacket, leggings, hat and booties. Plus her sister has given her lots of baby clothes. DH bougth his house without a mortgage and the land around is agricultural. He just earns enough to live simply on. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Dreamweaver said:


> I you can believe it, the cough may actually be worse. I don't cough when in bed, that's about it. I'm almost afraid to see what the Dr. sujggests next because i'm going in the wrong direction!!! When are you going to bet MRI report? I assume not until you get home.... That would drive me up the wall. Hope your shoulder is not bothering holiday too much...


Yes I get my MRI report when I see the pain doctor on 3 August. Shoulder is very itchy, but apparently that is due to nerve damage. I'm trying to limit movement as much as possible so it doesn't hurt as I dont want to keep taking pain killers. But at least I can knit with no pain. Sorry your cough is worse, how you can get it sorted. Perhaps the medicines make it worse before it gets better, are you seeing the doctor again soon?


----------



## Dreamweaver

PurpleV said:


> GFs grandma has knitted a lovely outfit - jacket, leggings, hat and booties. Plus her sister has given her lots of baby clothes. DH bougth his house without a mortgage and the land around is agricultural. He just earns enough to live simply on. xx


How nice to have all that land for scenery. It must be very peaceful.... No mortgage is always nice too..... I'm so glad we have not had one for the past several years... What a lucky baby, to have such talented knitters on both sides of the family.... He is going to be a little prince.


----------



## PurpleFi

Dreamweaver said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> GFs grandma has knitted a lovely outfit - jacket, leggings, hat and booties. Plus her sister has given her lots of baby clothes. DH bougth his house without a mortgage and the land around is agricultural. He just earns enough to live simply on. xx
> 
> 
> 
> How nice to have all that land for scenery. It must be very peaceful.... No mortgage is always nice too..... I'm so glad we have not had one for the past several years... What a lucky baby, to have such talented knitters on both sides of the family.... He is going to be a little prince.
Click to expand...

And what's more my grandson is very happy he is going to have a half brother.


----------



## PurpleFi

How nice to have all that land for scenery. It must be very peaceful.... No mortgage is always nice too..... I'm so glad we have not had one for the past several years... What a lucky baby, to have such talented knitters on both sides of the family.... He is going to be a little prince.[/quote]

I'll get round to posting some pictures. But for now I must go and sort out some knitting. Enjoy the rest of your day Jynx. Love and hugs xx


----------



## binkbrice

Hello Purple
Hello Jynx

How are you today?


----------



## Dreamweaver

Yuck, I know that wierd itch when there is nerve damage. Do remember to "drop" your shoulder every once in awhile. It is so easy to start hunching them up when knitting. Dr. said to call after 2 weeks on pills, so I will call on Tues. DD told me that the medication might be rough, as our cells are similar to fungus so the medicine attacks good with bad..... I am just very impatient because I can't accomplish anything and that is getting depressing.... Add that to growing concerns about how to address some of mom's issues....... She fell prey to an infomercial and bought a $200. infrared oven so she could "cook healthy"..... The truth of the matter is she hasn't figured out how to work her convection and regular ovens and is tired of TV dinners. I do have someone coming tomorrow to give a bid on cleaning the house every two weeks. Sure hope the wall to wall furniture and clutter don't drive her away!!!! I just feel so guilty, not wanting to spend more time taking her out to eat and such, but it is not what gerry and i want to do with out time...... Something is going to have to give soon...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Hi Binky,.. Headache under control? I'm just being very lazy for a Sunday afternoon..... Watching the race on TV and trying to get enough energy to either do some yard work, clean or knit.... Don't know what I want to knit next.


----------



## binkbrice

pearlone said:


> Thanks Judi for the info on your climates. I find it interesting to know about different places. That's why I have liked to travel. Hope to be able to do more of it at some point.
> 
> Binky so sorry your new microwave was a broke one. I wonder if the stores see if the small appliances the sell work. I have had the same thing happen in the pst. Hopefully they would give you a little something off for all your hassel. To maintain good customer relations if for no other reason.Hope you and your family are soon recovered from your infection. Sorry medicine tastes so yucky for you.
> 
> Purple it sounds like you had a wonderful day.I know you'll love teaching the little ones to knit. It is so nice to know the Mom of new baby appreciates labors of love and enjoys doing cross stitch.
> 
> Hi Rebecca, You need to just kick back and relax for the next week, before you set any work goals for yourself. You deserve a break from any type of work. Have fun with your new shawl project.
> 
> DH and I read the booklet and viewed half the DVD.The last half wouldn't run, bad disc. Went out to MacDonald's for supper. Nice to not cook today. Going to work on DD shawl for awhile. Love to all. Purly


I returned the microwave today and caved and got the one with the stainless front I didn't want that one because it was 20 dollars more for the same microwave, but I made the sales rep open it and plug it in to make sure it worked before I drove all the way home with it....I got it at Lowes which is where DH works so I didn't push it to much since I did get a discount in the first place but a little more off would have been nice since I have put a total of 100 miles on my car just to get the thing :shock:


----------



## binkbrice

Dreamweaver said:


> Hi Binky,.. Headache under control? I'm just being very lazy for a Sunday afternoon..... Watching the race on TV and trying to get enough energy to either do some yard work, clean or knit.... Don't know what I want to knit next.


Yes headache is gettin way better still don't feel quite right yet though, I know what you mean I am trying to figure out what big project I am going to do next my shawl or a blanket probably both


----------



## Dreamweaver

So why didn't hubby take microwave back? Glad you are feeling a little better anyway. I wish I could say the same. that's part of the problem with picking out a project... don't know how much concentration ability I have right now..... and really *should* be doing some other things...... If you have the yarn for the other blanket, it might be good to do it while you are still in the groove with that pattern.... I do have a shawl pattern I was going to do for mom, just not sure if the yarn I want to eliminate from stash will work up right. I may have to do a dreaded swatch!!


----------



## binkbrice

Dreamweaver said:


> Hello ladies... Finally am all caught up...
> 
> *Shand* Sorry to hear about Pip.... It is so hard to lose a pet.... Hope the treatment works on the fish. I'm wishing they would have painted my insides with that purple stuff. I think it supposed to kill the fungus on contact...
> 
> *Saxy* With the funeral behind you, it really is time you took some time for you.... You need a little restocking of energy before you are off to camp.... be careful of that shoulder on that excursion.
> 
> *Purly* New wheels... How nice... All the bells and whistles sure do take some learning but really are wonderful... Love that dark cherry color.... Also, YEAH on the new medication. I know BP meds can be tough to regulate but you know when something is making you miserable... so glad you finally made them listen.......
> 
> *Purple V* Sounds like you are having a great visit - other than being a little wet...... It's great that GS is not having a rough time. I remember when my eldest got them.... no big deal, hardly even knew she had them but WOW, when she gave them to second DD... Poor baby was so sick.... Also, congrats on captivating all the ladies at WI before you left. Now you are going to be in high demand.... Glad it went well....
> 
> *Susan* Definitely the Queen's loss that you are going to York.... but a knitter's gotta do what a knitter's gotta do.... and yarn stores are calling your name.. hope the weather decideds to cooperate this time around. Sorry to hear GS had managed to mess up his toe.... (when you have that little talk with DS - maybe a mention that all the ruckus all the time doesn't do much for DIL's fibro.... I know that raised voices sure can get on my last nerve and make me feel lousy.)
> 
> *Londy* I second the Thank You on all the wonderful tidbits you pass along..... they are terrific..... Your quilt is fabulous. Do you sell other things on R-bay? I also hand quilt, but don't know if I would do it for anyone but me or family.... Hope you had a good time at the birthday bash and that it was dry weather......
> 
> *Xiang* Great hat. I haven't tried that stitch yet but it looks terrific. As to I-pad, I haven't even touched it.... to darned many things going on around here right now so I have no time to track down and schedule a class. I *did* pick up an I-tunes card so that I can download some things... Darned if I know where I've stashed it.
> 
> *Binky* Don't you just love the Harmony needles? What a fabulous gift. (I'm thinking I want the holder for the tips - easier than the case they came in...though the case is nice to pop in a bag if I'm not sure what I'll need for a traveling project.) Hope the ear infections are rapidly leaving...
> 
> *Linky* Glad you are over it but......... men can be so oblivious sometimes. Congratulations of your anniversary...


She got me the stand holder to and I love it they are so pretty and yes the bag will be nice for traveling with them


----------



## binkbrice

Dreamweaver said:


> So why didn't hubby take microwave back? Glad you are feeling a little better anyway. I wish I could say the same. that's part of the problem with picking out a project... don't know how much concentration ability I have right now..... and really *should* be doing some other things...... If you have the yarn for the other blanket, it might be good to do it while you are still in the groove with that pattern.... I do have a shawl pattern I was going to do for mom, just not sure if the yarn I want to eliminate from stash will work up right. I may have to do a dreaded swatch!!


good luck with the swatch I have never done one, I do have the yarn so I think I will start that soon as it is going to be a gift so need to get it started won't take that long once I get it going


----------



## binkbrice

Dreamweaver said:


> So why didn't hubby take microwave back? Glad you are feeling a little better anyway. I wish I could say the same. that's part of the problem with picking out a project... don't know how much concentration ability I have right now..... and really *should* be doing some other things...... If you have the yarn for the other blanket, it might be good to do it while you are still in the groove with that pattern.... I do have a shawl pattern I was going to do for mom, just not sure if the yarn I want to eliminate from stash will work up right. I may have to do a dreaded swatch!!


Dh doesn't like to make purchases from his own store so that no one can question it so I had to go to a different Lowe'sand it is the opposite way, but it is the same one that he has and he could have saved me all this hassle considering that I don't feel good :roll:


----------



## binkbrice

mumtoSophy said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll skype you and show you what mines like!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> anybody joining the conversations she is talking about a knitting pattern!!! nothing else :shock: :shock: :shock:
Click to expand...

Hahahaha :lol: :lol: :shock:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Employee discounts are a great perk and should be used... My hubby is the other way.... I'm not supposed to buy plants from any other source as it would be disloyal. I agree, except that the nursery doesn't carry all the plants I want and we live a block from another big nursery with lots of variety. I can't even think about it because our owner would see my car in the lot........ 

Glad you did get the microwave replaced though. DD had her coffee pot stop functioning this morning.... of all mornings.... DH out of town, girls needed to be driven to camp..... My DD without coffee is not a pretty picture. Fortunately, a neighbor came to the rescue.......


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> Listen here my friends. It goes against the grain to say good noght, but, good night..I will see you Friday. UNLESS, DH takes his i-pad and I can get on to an internet cafe hahahaha....love you all..be good....miss you all,,,aurevoir...chiou...


Hope you have a good time and buy lots of lovely wool and such nice things..don't forget to pet every single yarn in the store Hahaha...aurevoir...to you too..hehe

Love and gentle hugs


----------



## binkbrice

Dreamweaver said:


> Employee discounts are a great perk and should be used... My hubby is the other way.... I'm not supposed to buy plants from any other source as it would be disloyal. I agree, except that the nursery doesn't carry all the plants I want and we live a block from another big nursery with lots of variety. I can't even think about it because our owner would see my car in the lot........
> 
> Glad you did get the microwave replaced though. DD had her coffee pot stop functioning this morning.... of all mornings.... DH out of town, girls needed to be driven to camp..... My DD without coffee is not a pretty picture. Fortunately, a neighbor came to the rescue.......


yeah i wouldn't be caught in a competitors lot..I still bought it from Lowe's just not his location he is so weird like that I told him if they came up short 170 dollars of making budget I was going to kick him in the shins...Hahaha not really Dh's shins are like kicking a metal rod OUCH!!!


----------



## pearlone

Hi Binky and Jynx.


----------



## pearlone

Jynx sorry you are having such a bad time with medication. Hope your doctor will straighten things out for you soon dear. You have put up with so much, you need to not have medication make you feel even worse. Although the meds they use to treat these type of infections are very hard on your system. I think I would make little hats or washcloths till you feel well enough to decide what you really want to do.

Binky so happy to hear you got the microwave. DH's have their reasons for some of what they ask us to do, even when we see no sense in it. Hope your infection starts to clear up soon and you start feeling better.


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jollypolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jollypolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just going to have my lidl'e magnum BRB...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the mini Magnums available over there? They just came out over here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have had them for quite a while here - I need the real size ones, the mini's just don't seem to calm the need, I have been known to eat 2 or 3 mini Magnums, to soothe the wild Magnum need - whereas if I had a regular sized Magnum, the effect can last for a week or 2 (much cheaper option, for me)  :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here a magnum is a hand gun? Is that what you have 2 or 3 of? .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it is a chocolate covered Icecream here - I don't own guns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't think it was a gun but wasn't sure what it was! Love chocolate covered ice cream. I'm headed for frig to get one. Ours is called Dove bars. I just thought it funny that the word has a different meaning here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have them as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A magnum is a large bottle of champagne. So there!
Click to expand...

We have them, too - tried to drink one by myself, when I was a lot younger :XD: :XD:


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> sorry I wasn't around yesterday girls, I had to take my 'NAAFI' tent to the local Ex-servicemen's Home Open Day. Others did the cooking but I had to take the money. And it rained. SAXY got WET!!!!! In WORTHING!!! So we put everything away, but had to go back this morning to take the tent down. Youngest GS has now taken it to Kent to the rest of the family. I hope to join them in a few days. It has been a lovely sunny day today and the sun is shining through the window onto me right now.
> So all's right with the world. Hope it is where you all are.
> Hugs and kisses all round ('cos you're worth it)


 OMG ..... You didn't SHRINK :shock: :-o did you :XD: :XD:


----------



## pearlone

Hi Xiang, wow I love Champagne, but have never tried to drink a magnum of one, even in my youth. How did you make out with it. I would have had a terrible headache the next morning.

Well I am going to go watch my show on TV.

GS have a wonderful time on your holiday. Hope you and DH have lots of fun. I'll miss you much.


----------



## DenzelsMa

Night night, All. Den, Alex, possibly Emily, and self are going to bed. Is it just us (or should that be 'we'?) who go to bed ridiculously late? I get too absorbed in KP so it's not really my fault, is it?
Best to All,
Di


----------



## Xiang

Dreamweaver said:


> DH just came in and interrupted me. Needed to find mom's house in AR on the net for a friend..... sure would love someone to buy it.......
> 
> *Lifeline* I think a week of doing absolutely nothing is mandatory when changing gears from school term to break. The time goes by so quickly - when do you go back? My GD's have been out sincve June 1 and go back mid/late August....
> 
> *JollyPolly* Loved hearing about your earlier dating days.... I was always dating several - or at least flirting - when not committed..... Met DH in second year of high school, but we had some breaks in the relationship -(enough so that I got engaged to someone else!)
> 
> I'm still feeling lousy. Dreading the week ahead with interviewing a house cleaner for mom, getting the handyman going, her dental surgery.... DH has a couple Dr. appointments - naturally both on the same day as mom's dental work. They have cancelled my scan because of this infection....
> 
> I did get a little yardwork in yesterday,,, just enough to depress me and make me realize that I'm not going to be able to do it all...... I also finished Nemo hat so Rachel could take him to camp today.... (Aquarium night)...
> 
> Well, guess I'll go out and try to throw a few plants in the ground.... then try and do a little cleaning inside. I don't even want to pick up needles. Feeling to overwhelmed to make a decision on next project or concentrate on anything.... Wish I could get out of this blue funk..... I think I may just need a good swift kick in the rear!!!


I think you just need *ONE* complete day off, without having to worry about Dr appointments, house cleaning, shopping or gardening - for anyone. Just a day for yourself, with absolutely no stress - is it at all possible for you to have one of those? I hope so xoxo


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll skype you and show you what mines like!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> anybody joining the conversations she is talking about a knitting pattern!!! nothing else :shock: :shock: :shock:
Click to expand...

So you say ..... Hahahahahaha


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Saxy, how are you this wonderful sunny evening..?? I'm shattered and know I've things to do bwfore we can go in the caravan. The joy sort of goes out of things with me, because I do it all on my own....DH sees to the parking and driving but everything else is up to me...Woe is me...hahahaha........
> 
> 
> 
> I know how you feel. I hate loading up the 'mobile knocking shop' to go away, and keep putting it off. Funny how the other half never does it!
Click to expand...

 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> He's scanned it and lost it!!!!!!!!!!!!give me bloody strength...


Hahahahaha ........ You do have some good days, don't you ... hahahahaha


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> dum dee dee de dum dum dum (me singing),,


And very tuneful too :XD: :XD:


----------



## Xiang

pearlone said:


> Hi Xiang, wow I love Champagne, but have never tried to drink a magnum of one, even in my youth. How did you make out with it. I would have had a terrible headache the next morning.
> 
> Well I am going to go watch my show on TV.
> 
> GS have a wonderful time on your holiday. Hope you and DH have lots of fun. I'll miss you much.


I didn't like it, so shared it with a few others in the group - I was a spirit (Scotch) drinker :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang

DenzelsMa said:


> Night night, All. Den, Alex, possibly Emily, and self are going to bed. Is it just us (or should that be 'we'?) who go to bed ridiculously late? I get too absorbed in KP so it's not really my fault, is it?
> Best to All,
> Di


No, it isn't KP that keeps me going, I am often knitting & watching tv until early hours of the morning. Hope you sleep well


----------



## Dreamweaver

pearlone said:


> Jynx sorry you are having such a bad time with medication. Hope your doctor will straighten things out for you soon dear. You have put up with so much, you need to not have medication make you feel even worse. Although the meds they use to treat these type of infections are very hard on your system. I think I would make little hats or washcloths till you feel well enough to decide what you really want to do.
> 
> Binky so happy to hear you got the microwave. DH's have their reasons for some of what they ask us to do, even when we see no sense in it. Hope your infection starts to clear up soon and you start feeling better.


Thanks.... DD warned me that the medication could be rough but I had hoped to see some improvement. The long 6 months has just finally caught up with me emotionally too and I am one a mess. I think you are right about the knitting and think I will probably be adding to the purple hats for November. I can do those without thinking..... I've also decided to call a cleaning service for a one-time deal and see if I can get back on track with maintenance.... Just can't push through and get anything accomplished right now..... I'm so glad you got your meds changed........

*Nitzi* Great news about Trevor. Since he is eating so well, it sounds like it was a success. (We used to wrap cat in a towel to medicate..... It was still tough, but made it so one person could contain all the paws.....)


----------



## Dreamweaver

Xian said:


> I didn't like it, so shared it with a few others in the group - I was a spirit (Scotch) drinker :thumbup:


I do like champaigne but was always a scotch drinker myself.... as is my one brother... I think we all took after Dad....... One of my favorite songs is "Scotch and Soda" sort of my theme song all through college....... Used to love to go to piano bars and sing along..... Now I'm mostly wine......

As for that day all to myself...... I'm all for that.... just don't happen to have a free one this whole bloody week.... Maybe next Saturday. Not that I did anything productive today, but sit in chair and play on computer but I want no one home, no phone, nadda...... nothing.... without any guilt. Now *that* would be wonderful...... I told DH today that I had come seriously close to just checking into a hospital,,,,, mental ward if necessary, and let someone else deal with me and the rest of it... He knows I'm at the end of my rope when there is no yarn in hand :roll: :!:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Oops, backtracking led to a double post.....


----------



## Xiang

Dreamweaver said:


> Oops, backtracking led to a double post.....


That's ok, you can double post if you like - we will only talk, very quietly, about you - so as not to wake you too early ;-) :-D

As for my escapades - I have worn my Turtleback Jacket a number of times now, & each time I wear it; it seems to have stretched sideways (I think it is because of the way it is knitted). So ...... After fighting with it today .... I am undoing it & will make a different pattern with it ...... I am refining my knitting technique :thumbup: :thumbup: :shock: :roll:


----------



## Xiang

The birds & trees around my area are beginning to act like it is spring - I hope the birds don't start laying their eggs yet - the babies won't survive :thumbdown: 

I do love this weather though :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Oh no..... that jacket looked great..... At least you will get double the pleasure out of that beautiful yarn..... 

I would love to share some of your weather. It is hot and humid around here and is keeping me inside way too much... My blood work even showed a Vitamin D deficiency... I need to get back to walking outside.... just as soon as the cough goes....... 

Right now, I need to get to bed. It is after 2 AM and I'm still sitting with the laptop..... Sometimes my lack of common sense even surprises me...... Night all....


----------



## Xiang

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh no..... that jacket looked great..... At least you will get double the pleasure out of that beautiful yarn.....
> 
> I would love to share some of your weather. It is hot and humid around here and is keeping me inside way too much... My blood work even showed a Vitamin D deficiency... I need to get back to walking outside.... just as soon as the cough goes.......
> 
> Right now, I need to get to bed. It is after 2 AM and I'm still sitting with the laptop..... Sometimes my lack of common sense even surprises me...... Night all....


Night Jynx, I hope you feel better when you wake, later today xoxo


----------



## lifeline

Hello, if anyone is here. I am going to pootle around today. Just done the washing-up and hung some laundry (in-side). Now the rest of the day is mine. Coffee is brewing. Anyone if you are on care for some?

Jynx sorry you are not feeling good. Wish you could have a day frre from worries/cares/pain. That goes for all my lovely friends on CONNECTIONS


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Hello, if anyone is here. I am going to pootle around today. Just done the washing-up and hung some laundry (in-side). Now the rest of the day is mine. Coffee is brewing. Anyone if you are on care for some?
> 
> Jynx sorry you are not feeling good. Wish you could have a day frre from worries/cares/pain. That goes for all my lovely friends on CONNECTIONS


I haven't long had one, but will be happy to share another with you :thumbup: 
I am in the process of undoing my Turtleback - cos it keeps stretching & is annoying the heck out of me. I have already found another jumper/jacket I can make :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline

It's a real shame you decided to un-pick. But if your not happy, it's for the best.
Here comes the coffee.
I'm still working on my shawl. I am on the last chart though, so nearly finished. I'm going out with Londy on Tuesday and am hoping to get some beads to put on it to finish it off.
I am hoping someone will explain again how to put in beds with a crochet hook again.


----------



## Xiang

If it hadn't kept stretching, it would have been ok, but it wasn't quite the right shape, it needed more overlap in front so that I could use a shawl pin if I wanted to wear it closed. I will be making another one, but not ribbed. I have a crochet recipe that I want to try.

Aaahhhh ....... The coffee is delicious .... Thanks :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline

Do you have a shawl pin ready to use? I want to keep a look out for some. I like the idea of usin one.
It looks like besides 'a' bein intermittent, 'g' has also become so.
Well I'm off now to do some knitting. Will chat soon. Have a good night.


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> It's a real shame you decided to un-pick. But if your not happy, it's for the best.
> Here comes the coffee.
> I'm still working on my shawl. I am on the last chart though, so nearly finished. I'm going out with Londy on Tuesday and am hoping to get some beads to put on it to finish it off.
> I am hoping someone will explain again how to put in beds with a crochet hook again.


Have you looked on You Tube, or Purple might be able to explain the technique - not sure if she has don that


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Do you have a shawl pin ready to use? I want to keep a look out for some. I like the idea of usin one.
> It looks like besides 'a' bein intermittent, 'g' has also become so.
> Well I'm off now to do some knitting. Will chat soon. Have a good night.


I have a shawl pin that came with my Rosewood interchangeable needles.

Bye for now, enjoy the rest of your day xoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleV said:


> Hi the 3 Ss.xx


sorry - I left! Hi anyway.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll skype you and show you what mines like!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> anybody joining the conversations she is talking about a knitting pattern!!! nothing else :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What knitting pattern?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like this one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh that;s nice. Would look even better in purple. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i want to do a white cotton one and i have a cotton blend raspberry too. I wanted to do the white one for over my summer tops. i had one on yesterday as it was sunny when i left the house to go visit my friends baby  I'll post a pic she is sooo cute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lovely photos. Love little ones dress. xx
Click to expand...

just what I was thinking.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Listen here my friends. It goes against the grain to say good noght, but, good night..I will see you Friday. UNLESS, DH takes his i-pad and I can get on to an internet cafe hahahaha....love you all..be good....miss you all,,,aurevoir...chiou...


miss you already


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jollypolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jollypolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just going to have my lidl'e magnum BRB...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the mini Magnums available over there? They just came out over here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have had them for quite a while here - I need the real size ones, the mini's just don't seem to calm the need, I have been known to eat 2 or 3 mini Magnums, to soothe the wild Magnum need - whereas if I had a regular sized Magnum, the effect can last for a week or 2 (much cheaper option, for me)  :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here a magnum is a hand gun? Is that what you have 2 or 3 of? .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it is a chocolate covered Icecream here - I don't own guns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't think it was a gun but wasn't sure what it was! Love chocolate covered ice cream. I'm headed for frig to get one. Ours is called Dove bars. I just thought it funny that the word has a different meaning here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have them as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A magnum is a large bottle of champagne. So there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have them, too - tried to drink one by myself, when I was a lot younger :XD: :XD:
Click to expand...

that's a lot of champagne!!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry I wasn't around yesterday girls, I had to take my 'NAAFI' tent to the local Ex-servicemen's Home Open Day. Others did the cooking but I had to take the money. And it rained. SAXY got WET!!!!! In WORTHING!!! So we put everything away, but had to go back this morning to take the tent down. Youngest GS has now taken it to Kent to the rest of the family. I hope to join them in a few days. It has been a lovely sunny day today and the sun is shining through the window onto me right now.
> So all's right with the world. Hope it is where you all are.
> Hugs and kisses all round ('cos you're worth it)
> 
> 
> 
> OMG ..... You didn't SHRINK :shock: :-o did you :XD: :XD:
Click to expand...

wish I had. Unfortunately rain makes things grow.


----------



## SaxonLady

DenzelsMa said:


> Night night, All. Den, Alex, possibly Emily, and self are going to bed. Is it just us (or should that be 'we'?) who go to bed ridiculously late? I get too absorbed in KP so it's not really my fault, is it?
> Best to All,
> Di


it's not a fault. It's being friendly.


----------



## SaxonLady

Dreamweaver said:


> Xian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't like it, so shared it with a few others in the group - I was a spirit (Scotch) drinker :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I do like champaigne but was always a scotch drinker myself.... as is my one brother... I think we all took after Dad....... One of my favorite songs is "Scotch and Soda" sort of my theme song all through college....... Used to love to go to piano bars and sing along..... Now I'm mostly wine......
> 
> As for that day all to myself...... I'm all for that.... just don't happen to have a free one this whole bloody week.... Maybe next Saturday. Not that I did anything productive today, but sit in chair and play on computer but I want no one home, no phone, nadda...... nothing.... without any guilt. Now *that* would be wonderful...... I told DH today that I had come seriously close to just checking into a hospital,,,,, mental ward if necessary, and let someone else deal with me and the rest of it... He knows I'm at the end of my rope when there is no yarn in hand :roll: :!:
Click to expand...

The only way I can drink whisky is in a Whisky sour. Never mind hospital. I often think of checking into a cheap hotel for a few nights in hiding.


----------



## SaxonLady

once again I've caught up and no-one is on.

It's raining, and I have to go and sort out SIL's belongings. O glory! What a depressing day.


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> once again I've caught up and no-one is on.
> 
> It's raining, and I have to go and sort out SIL's belongings. O glory! What a depressing day.


Smiley & I still haven't sorted dad's stuff :XD:

Hopefully will get to chat at some stage :-D


----------



## pearlone

Morning. It is sunny and will be a warm one today.

Saxy sending sunshine your way. Sorry you are the one to tidy and sort SIL belongings. It is a depressing job and at least you should have a little sunshine surrounding you while you do it.

Xiang sorry the turtleback jacket is growing and you had to frog it. As Rebecca stated, you will get double enjoyment out of the beautiful yarn. I wonder if Londy has had hers stretch also???

Hi Rebecca, you are so lucky to meet up with Londy and have a fun day. There is several good tutorials on You tube for putting on jewels with a crochet hook. I have tried a sample piece and it is easy to do. If you can't find it, let me know and I will look it up and send you sites.My DD shawl is slowly coming along. It is nothing fancy like the ones you ladies make, but I am well pleased so far with my results. Next shawl will be a might fancier. Baby steps you know.

Hi Sharon. I see GS sent you the exact pattern you needed. I had gone thru my stash and found 3 patterns I was going to send, but saw GS sent whatyou needed. Hope you have fun knitting it. The colors sound lovely and your friend's baby was adorable.

Went out with SIL and BIL for a quick bite for supper yesterday evening. Neither she nor I felt like cooking. Today I must get myself organized and get some house work done. yuk!!!!Wish I could knit all day, but there comes a time when one must clean. So today is it. Hope to be on later and everyone enjoy whatever it is you are doing.

GS miss you, but have a lovely time.

Love to all Purlyxxx


----------



## Xiang

pearlone said:


> Morning. It is sunny and will be a warm one today.
> 
> Saxy sending sunshine your way. Sorry you are the one to tidy and sort SIL belongings. It is a depressing job and at least you should have a little sunshine surrounding you while you do it.
> 
> Xiang sorry the turtleback jacket is growing and you had to frog it. As Rebecca stated, you will get double enjoyment out of the beautiful yarn. I wonder if Londy has had hers stretch also???
> 
> Hi Rebecca, you are so lucky to meet up with Londy and have a fun day. There is several good tutorials on You tube for putting on jewels with a crochet hook. I have tried a sample piece and it is easy to do. If you can't find it, let me know and I will look it up and send you sites.My DD shawl is slowly coming along. It is nothing fancy like the ones you ladies make, but I am well pleased so far with my results. Next shawl will be a might fancier. Baby steps you know.
> 
> Hi Sharon. I see GS sent you the exact pattern you needed. I had gone thru my stash and found 3 patterns I was going to send, but saw GS sent whatyou needed. Hope you have fun knitting it. The colors sound lovely and your friend's baby was adorable.
> 
> Went out with SIL and BIL for a quick bite for supper yesterday evening. Neither she nor I felt like cooking. Today I must get myself organized and get some house work done. yuk!!!!Wish I could knit all day, but there comes a time when one must clean. So today is it. Hope to be on later and everyone enjoy whatever it is you are doing.
> 
> GS miss you, but have a lovely time.
> 
> Love to all Purlyxxx


Hi Purly, yes it was a shame - the first couple of times that I wore it, it was great but then it started to become a chore just to put it on. I have already begun knitting the replacement jumper and I'm hoping that it doesn't take too long to knit it. It looks like a comfortable jumper - 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/120-12-knitted-jacket-with-rib-in-2-threads-alpaca - and I already need to undo the first row - I didn't cast on enough stitches :roll: :roll:


----------



## binkbrice

Hello Purly! How are you today? 

I knit all afternoon yesterday on the little headband if you all can remember back that far to when I was making it for my cousins baby....well after starting over like 15 times I was determined to finish it in one sitting so that I would not get lost again and I finished...with just one mistake it is so cute so after I put on the buttons I will post a pic of it


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning. It is sunny and will be a warm one today.
> 
> Saxy sending sunshine your way. Sorry you are the one to tidy and sort SIL belongings. It is a depressing job and at least you should have a little sunshine surrounding you while you do it.
> 
> Xiang sorry the turtleback jacket is growing and you had to frog it. As Rebecca stated, you will get double enjoyment out of the beautiful yarn. I wonder if Londy has had hers stretch also???
> 
> Hi Rebecca, you are so lucky to meet up with Londy and have a fun day. There is several good tutorials on You tube for putting on jewels with a crochet hook. I have tried a sample piece and it is easy to do. If you can't find it, let me know and I will look it up and send you sites.My DD shawl is slowly coming along. It is nothing fancy like the ones you ladies make, but I am well pleased so far with my results. Next shawl will be a might fancier. Baby steps you know.
> 
> Hi Sharon. I see GS sent you the exact pattern you needed. I had gone thru my stash and found 3 patterns I was going to send, but saw GS sent whatyou needed. Hope you have fun knitting it. The colors sound lovely and your friend's baby was adorable.
> 
> Went out with SIL and BIL for a quick bite for supper yesterday evening. Neither she nor I felt like cooking. Today I must get myself organized and get some house work done. yuk!!!!Wish I could knit all day, but there comes a time when one must clean. So today is it. Hope to be on later and everyone enjoy whatever it is you are doing.
> 
> GS miss you, but have a lovely time.
> 
> Love to all Purlyxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Purly, yes it was a shame - the first couple of times that I wore it, it was great but then it started to become a chore just to put it on. I have already begun knitting the replacement jumper and I'm hoping that it doesn't take too long to knit it. It looks like a comfortable jumper -
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/120-12-knitted-jacket-with-rib-in-2-threads-alpaca - and I already need to undo the first row - I didn't cast on enough stitches :roll: :roll:
Click to expand...

Judi so sorry you had to take out that lovely jacket but I like this one too

Oh forgot to say hello...Hello


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning. It is sunny and will be a warm one today.
> 
> Saxy sending sunshine your way. Sorry you are the one to tidy and sort SIL belongings. It is a depressing job and at least you should have a little sunshine surrounding you while you do it.
> 
> Xiang sorry the turtleback jacket is growing and you had to frog it. As Rebecca stated, you will get double enjoyment out of the beautiful yarn. I wonder if Londy has had hers stretch also???
> 
> Hi Rebecca, you are so lucky to meet up with Londy and have a fun day. There is several good tutorials on You tube for putting on jewels with a crochet hook. I have tried a sample piece and it is easy to do. If you can't find it, let me know and I will look it up and send you sites.My DD shawl is slowly coming along. It is nothing fancy like the ones you ladies make, but I am well pleased so far with my results. Next shawl will be a might fancier. Baby steps you know.
> 
> Hi Sharon. I see GS sent you the exact pattern you needed. I had gone thru my stash and found 3 patterns I was going to send, but saw GS sent whatyou needed. Hope you have fun knitting it. The colors sound lovely and your friend's baby was adorable.
> 
> Went out with SIL and BIL for a quick bite for supper yesterday evening. Neither she nor I felt like cooking. Today I must get myself organized and get some house work done. yuk!!!!Wish I could knit all day, but there comes a time when one must clean. So today is it. Hope to be on later and everyone enjoy whatever it is you are doing.
> 
> GS miss you, but have a lovely time.
> 
> Love to all Purlyxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Purly, yes it was a shame - the first couple of times that I wore it, it was great but then it started to become a chore just to put it on. I have already begun knitting the replacement jumper and I'm hoping that it doesn't take too long to knit it. It looks like a comfortable jumper -
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/120-12-knitted-jacket-with-rib-in-2-threads-alpaca - and I already need to undo the first row - I didn't cast on enough stitches :roll: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Judi so sorry you had to take out that lovely jacket but I like this one too
> 
> Oh forgot to say hello...Hello
Click to expand...

Hello Bink, I am watching the second series of "Downton Abbey" now - it is quite good.

It looks like I have missed you xx


----------



## linkan

Hello all , I am trying to do catch up before i have to go to therapy  
How is everyone ? 
Sorry about mixing the names up , my brain said one thing and my fingers typed another LOL !! 
I am almost finished with the baby hat to match binkys blankie she made , just two more rows and some stitching and i am gonna try some embroidery technique on it .. we shall see how it goes haha


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning sweet ladies, had to giggle myself when I read GS's DH made a goof after all the non dialogue from yesterday. Men, sometimes can't live with them nor without them. How men can ever think women are tough to deal with amazes me!!LOL. My DH hates it when I'm right about anything he considers male perogatives, I now just laugh it off, it used to upset me. We have made a joke out of it. I really think women should rule the world, we wouldn't have any wars, just some cat fights, which can be easily settled. Don't ya think??????
> 
> Londy thanks for all the cute articles you send out. I had a lovely time looking at the pics of babysitters not required. Love babies and furry friends.
> 
> GS have a wonderful day at home doing whatever you feel like.Sorry to chuckle at DH misfortunes with the registration etc. but it is so typical of men. Had to chuckle dear.Hope the toothache subsides. I hate the dentist too. I am such a scaredy cat when it comes to that . Let's go together, that way we'll have courage.
> 
> Purple happy Bastille Day to you and yours and enjoy all the festivities today.
> 
> Polly you sound quite chipper and seem to be doing well. I am so happy that you are. You deserve happiness. Love to read about everyones younger days and what everyone was up to. I do however wonder where all the time went. Time is passing faster the older I get it seems. Or is it just me???
> 
> Rebecca, sounds like you had a great evening out with co workers. Know when you had too much fun, we sometimes pay for it the next day, but so what, we only go around once, and it now sounds like you are in the pink. I think all the tenas notice when one or another is missing for a day or so, as we start to be concerned for our missing friends. Especially if they haven't let us know they would be missing. Glad you don't mind being teased a little. You know you are loved, as are all the ladies here.
> 
> Xiang sorry to have missed you again. Have fun with wool and needles. Can't wait to see your finished products.Hope your pain from the TMJ subsides soon. Glad to hear the appliance is helping.
> 
> Smiley so happy to hear from you. Have you decided to post pic of quilt???Please eeeeeee do so????Anxious to see yours and LOndy's. Hope you are doing well. Do you get snow and cold or is that Judi. I remember JUdi saying you live in different type climate areas. I think Judi's is more desert like??Am I correct????
> 
> Hi Linky, Binky,Sharon,Saxy,Di,Jynx,Tammie and Mcpasty. We all need to find a date and time and do a massive get together. I miss you all, and haven't chatted with some of you in quite awhile. I wonder if we could do this????Wow wouldn't we drive admin. crazy trying to keep us at a 100 pages then???LOLLOLLOLhahahahahahahah
> 
> Another scorcher today. Supposed to be 90 degrees F here and high humidity. DH and I must learn about new auto with all the gadgets on it, so will have a date with the DVD disc they gave us.Just found out how to turn the a/c down. Also they tied our cellphones in to the car so that we can talk and dial numbers handsfree and just use voice commands. Wow technology is sure grand, but the auto place had to do it and then show us how to work it. Out of our league knowledge wise. I hope to go to the lys later today, but don't know if I'll make it. Neighbor is having a garage sale, and started it at 7 am. All the friggin cars are all over our street and making it hard to get through let alone get out of our own drive way. Our street is very narrow and believe it or not they allow parking on both sides of street.Who ever thought of starting a garage sale at 7 am, usually they start at 8 am. Lots of racket from car doors slamming and auto noises. Am sure I am not only neighbor not happy with this group. Although I have to say, these folks have never had any consideration for anyone else on our street. Well I best get moving while I can. I had planned on sleeping in till 8 am today, but since I am up will get going. Everyone have a lovely day or nite. Hugs all around.Purly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Purly, sorry you got woken up early by the garage sale! If I hurry, do think I could get there before it finishes, I love anything like that!!! I have found the pictures of my not-quite-finished quilt, here it is:
Click to expand...

Oh my gosh Londy !! I *LOVE* your quilt !! It is so beautiful  !!


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> once again I've caught up and no-one is on.
> 
> It's raining, and I have to go and sort out SIL's belongings. O glory! What a depressing day.
> 
> 
> 
> Smiley & I still haven't sorted dad's stuff :XD:
> 
> Hopefully will get to chat at some stage :-D
Click to expand...

But Janet didn't have much. The biggest 'item' is boxes of records going back 50+ years. We now have them at home. Her clothes are packed for the charity shop; I have two big boxes of soft toys at home to sort through. We still have a lot o paperwork to sort through. We 're about half way there with removing it all - but that's just the start!


----------



## SaxonLady

pearlone said:


> Morning. It is sunny and will be a warm one today.
> 
> Saxy sending sunshine your way. Sorry you are the one to tidy and sort SIL belongings. It is a depressing job and at least you should have a little sunshine surrounding you while you do it.
> 
> Xiang sorry the turtleback jacket is growing and you had to frog it. As Rebecca stated, you will get double enjoyment out of the beautiful yarn. I wonder if Londy has had hers stretch also???
> 
> Hi Rebecca, you are so lucky to meet up with Londy and have a fun day. There is several good tutorials on You tube for putting on jewels with a crochet hook. I have tried a sample piece and it is easy to do. If you can't find it, let me know and I will look it up and send you sites.My DD shawl is slowly coming along. It is nothing fancy like the ones you ladies make, but I am well pleased so far with my results. Next shawl will be a might fancier. Baby steps you know.
> 
> Hi Sharon. I see GS sent you the exact pattern you needed. I had gone thru my stash and found 3 patterns I was going to send, but saw GS sent whatyou needed. Hope you have fun knitting it. The colors sound lovely and your friend's baby was adorable.
> 
> Went out with SIL and BIL for a quick bite for supper yesterday evening. Neither she nor I felt like cooking. Today I must get myself organized and get some house work done. yuk!!!!Wish I could knit all day, but there comes a time when one must clean. So today is it. Hope to be on later and everyone enjoy whatever it is you are doing.
> 
> GS miss you, but have a lovely time.
> 
> Love to all Purlyxxx


Hi Purly. I am basking in the sunshine of your good wishes (gosh, what a creep I am!)


----------



## mumtoSophy

hello Linky and Janet


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Hello all , I am trying to do catch up before i have to go to therapy
> How is everyone ?
> Sorry about mixing the names up , my brain said one thing and my fingers typed another LOL !!
> I am almost finished with the baby hat to match binkys blankie she made , just two more rows and some stitching and i am gonna try some embroidery technique on it .. we shall see how it goes haha


Hi Binky and Linky. Hope you're both well.


----------



## SaxonLady

mumtoSophy said:


> hello Linky and Janet


Hi, how are you and Sophy?


----------



## mumtoSophy

I know it's not fun sorting through a loved ones possesions but it has to be done. you never know what you might find  when we sere sorting through Tony's mum's then his dad's stuff there were things that brought back good memories


----------



## mumtoSophy

SaxonLady said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello Linky and Janet
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, how are you and Sophy?
Click to expand...

we are fine

getting housework sorted today and rooms tidied as we hope to go out every day and visit a different county in Scotland and maybe nip over the Border one day this week


----------



## mumtoSophy

SaxonLady said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello Linky and Janet
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, how are you and Sophy?
Click to expand...

how are you??


----------



## linkan

Hello , sorry i was reading catching up on back posts lol and got caught up in it  

How are you two doing?


----------



## linkan

I have to go , the alarm just went off .. I have to jump in the shower before PT :| 

Finally someone is here with me and i have to leave ! grr LOL


----------



## SaxonLady

mumtoSophy said:


> I know it's not fun sorting through a loved ones possesions but it has to be done. you never know what you might find  when we sere sorting through Tony's mum's then his dad's stuff there were things that brought back good memories


She's kept all the cards she was sent in the last 5 years since she moved into where she was. And there are lots of photos. And some of these soft toys I'm not going to be able to part with unless my granchildren 'steal' them. I don't know how many old records there are - thousands.
And I've only packed up half of it to bring home; no time yet to look at it all.


----------



## mumtoSophy

linkan said:


> Hello , sorry i was reading catching up on back posts lol and got caught up in it
> 
> How are you two doing?


we are fine! how is your torture I mean therapy going??
:XD:


----------



## linkan

Hope you are all well , I almost got caught up with the posts !! YAY

Nitzi i think the slippers are adorable , i would wear those *ALL* the time


----------



## SaxonLady

mumtoSophy said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello Linky and Janet
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, how are you and Sophy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we are fine
> 
> getting housework sorted today and rooms tidied as we hope to go out every day and visit a different county in Scotland and maybe nip over the Border one day this week
Click to expand...

At least having Sophy you might stick to that plan. I haven't even started the first on that list!


----------



## mumtoSophy

linkan said:


> I have to go , the alarm just went off .. I have to jump in the shower before PT :|
> 
> Finally someone is here with me and i have to leave ! grr LOL


aw well come back on when you are back!! xxx


----------



## linkan

mumtoSophy said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello , sorry i was reading catching up on back posts lol and got caught up in it
> 
> How are you two doing?
> 
> 
> 
> we are fine! how is your torture I mean therapy going??
> :XD:
Click to expand...

Its same ol' same :| 
At least they dont make me ride the bike ! LOL  
You have been so busy lately , have you been feeling okay ? not over doing it ? I swear i still dont know where you get the energy


----------



## SaxonLady

mumtoSophy said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello Linky and Janet
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, how are you and Sophy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how are you??
Click to expand...

I'm fine, just a little low. Partly because the boys have gone camping and I can't join them until Thursday. It's ever so quiet. They're normally not far away. Now they're in muddy Kent, in a tent.


----------



## linkan

mumtoSophy said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to go , the alarm just went off .. I have to jump in the shower before PT :|
> 
> Finally someone is here with me and i have to leave ! grr LOL
> 
> 
> 
> aw well come back on when you are back!! xxx
Click to expand...

I will , if i have time i will try to come back before i go and then i am only gone an hour so i will check back around 4 pm my time lol ... 
Hopefully the beds will get here today !! 
Love and ((hugs)) 
Talk to you soon !!!!! 
XOXOX


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello Linky and Janet
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, how are you and Sophy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how are you??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm fine, just a little low. Partly because the boys have gone camping and I can't join them until Thursday. It's ever so quiet. They're normally not far away. Now they're in muddy Kent, in a tent.
Click to expand...

More time for knitting and KP


----------



## mumtoSophy

linkan said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello , sorry i was reading catching up on back posts lol and got caught up in it
> 
> How are you two doing?
> 
> 
> 
> we are fine! how is your torture I mean therapy going??
> :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its same ol' same :|
> At least they dont make me ride the bike ! LOL
> You have been so busy lately , have you been feeling okay ? not over doing it ? I swear i still dont know where you get the energy
Click to expand...

i'm having good days and bad  take each day as it comes


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello Linky and Janet
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, how are you and Sophy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how are you??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm fine, just a little low. Partly because the boys have gone camping and I can't join them until Thursday. It's ever so quiet. They're normally not far away. Now they're in muddy Kent, in a tent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More time for knitting and KP
Click to expand...

Or catching up with work.


----------



## mumtoSophy

SaxonLady said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello Linky and Janet
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, how are you and Sophy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how are you??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm fine, just a little low. Partly because the boys have gone camping and I can't join them until Thursday. It's ever so quiet. They're normally not far away. Now they're in muddy Kent, in a tent.
Click to expand...

you're a poet and you don't know it 

that doesn't sound like fun to me but each to their own  you can always come on here and chat with people


----------



## mumtoSophy

ok no one one bye the noo!!


----------



## London Girl

Hello everyone! Don't ask what I've been doing recently that has stopped me coming on here cos I have no idea, just busy busy busy with lots of odds and ends!!! Haven't done catch up so if I've missed anything vital can someone pm me please! Gotta go again, love'n'stuff xxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Hello everyone! Don't ask what I've been doing recently that has stopped me coming on here cos I have no idea, just busy busy busy with lots of odds and ends!!! Haven't done catch up so if I've missed anything vital can someone pm me please! Gotta go again, love'n'stuff xxxxxxx


no, you don't love us anymore


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from the sunny Loire Valley. It;s been lovely today and we have just come in from having dinner in the garden. Not done much today just lazing around knitting, flying kites, watching gs on quad bike, driniking wine. How is everyone?


----------



## PurpleFi

I have been so laid back today that I knitted a 'pair' of baby booties. Well they should have been apair but I missed part of the pattern the second time around so now I have two odd booties. Decided to give up and start a jumper!!
I have sort of done catch up so I am thinking of you around the world and sending you all my love and hugs.x
Tomorrow we collect son's gf's 2 little sisters - one older and one younger than gs so there will be a house full of children. The forecast is good so we can have plenty of outdoors fun.


----------



## lifeline

Looks like I just missed you PV. It sounds like you are having lots of fun. Don't get too tired out with the extra children around.


----------



## Dreamweaver

SaxonLady said:


> The only way I can drink whisky is in a Whisky sour. Never mind hospital. I often think of checking into a cheap hotel for a few nights in hiding.


I always liked Whiskey Stone Sours as my cocktail.... When I worked at the Countr Club, I always had one for a nightcap before heading home......

There was a great e-mail going around that talked about checking into a hotel rather than a hospital or retirement home..... Much more sevice for less money. It was so funny..... As long as I could have room servie and free internet - I'd be a happy camper.


----------



## Dreamweaver

pearlone said:


> Today I must get myself organized and get some house work done. yuk!!!!Wish I could knit all day, but there comes a time when one must clean. So today is it. Hope to be on later and everyone enjoy whatever it is you are doing.
> Love to all Purlyxxx


Truer words were never spoken but I am still procrastinating. I did get a house cleaner hired for mom today and did get her meds for the dental surgery picked up...... Unfortunately, she and I have *very minor* words over putting another D*##* piece of clutter on the floor so I left instead of staying for a visit and came home upset.... That was just enough to take the wind out of my sails and I haven't gotten out of chair to clean just one little room.... I need to just get up and do it...... I have decided to have a service come in for a one-time deal but don't have a free day to schedule it this week and I need to be here to clear clutter. I also found a handyman to do another step layer for her deck and need to get back with him to schedule.. I think I'm going to have him do a couple things around here since Gerry and I came to a screeching halt on the big bedroom project and have now lost all momentum and interest..... We didn't finish the yard either..... And to think, I used to be Wonder Woman.


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Looks like I just missed you PV. It sounds like you are having lots of fun. Don't get too tired out with the extra children around.


I was looking at baby jumper patterns. Having a great time and being very lazy. The chiuldren will all play with one another whicch will leave me mre knittingk sitting and drinking time! How are you? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Dreamweaver said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only way I can drink whisky is in a Whisky sour. Never mind hospital. I often think of checking into a cheap hotel for a few nights in hiding.
> 
> 
> 
> I always liked Whiskey Stone Sours as my cocktail.... When I worked at the Countr Club, I always had one for a nightcap before heading home......
> 
> There was a great e-mail going around that talked about checking into a hotel rather than a hospital or retirement home..... Much more sevice for less money. It was so funny..... As long as I could have room servie and free internet - I'd be a happy camper.
Click to expand...

That sounds like a\ good plan. How are you Jynx and how's the cough? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Well I have been messing around on the internet. Not found any patterns I like. And it is now nearly 11 pm here in France. Going to have a drink and then go to bed. Hope everyone is ok and it has stopped raining on Susan's caravan. Lots of love and hugs to everyone xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Had a pm from Lynn in Montana today. She sends her best wishes to everyone and will catch up with everybody soon. OK off to bed now. Love and hugs xx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! Don't ask what I've been doing recently that has stopped me coming on here cos I have no idea, just busy busy busy with lots of odds and ends!!! Haven't done catch up so if I've missed anything vital can someone pm me please! Gotta go again, love'n'stuff xxxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> no, you don't love us anymore
Click to expand...

I do love you Saxy, honestly!!


----------



## patrican

There was a great e-mail going around that talked about checking into a hotel rather than a hospital or retirement home..... Much more sevice for less money. It was so funny..... As long as I could have room servie and free internet - I'd be a happy camper.[/quote]

I heard that cruise ships were worth considering for the same reason  . Maybe all of us with any stage of angst could just book a room at the same place - then we could party our cares away. :XD:


----------



## Dreamweaver

*Sharon*.... Sounds like a great way to spend some vacation time..... Hope you have really good weather....

*PV* - I'm still coughing but call the Dr. tomorrow... Sounds like you are having some really good relaxing times.

*Lifeline and Londy*..... Have a great day tomorrow.... I am going to go with another KP friend to a nice LYS farther away from home. I don't know what I'm looking for but i'm sure there is something, She has a $75. gift certificate to spend, so we'll have fun no matter what.... I see that a lot of the athletes arrived today. Sounds like a bit of a dust up over security.... HOpe all goes well......

*Xiang* - I do like the new pattern. Of course, you can hardly go wrong with such pretty yarn....

*Purly* - My excuse for today..... I had a long phone call just as I was getting ready to clean and then DH came home.... That's my story and i'm sticking to it..... I will go out before dark and throw some water at the poor plants.....

I'm off to have a glass of wine and plan the evening..... Love to all.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

patrican said:


> I heard that cruise ships were worth considering for the same reason  . Maybe all of us with any stage of angst could just book a room at the same place - then we could party our cares away. :XD:


Now that is a plan and we could pool all our fabric and yarn. I saw a show on some fantastic ships that people actually are living on full-time..... Kind of a nice way to have a new scenery every day......(and duck the drop-in company!!!)


----------



## patrican

Dreamweaver said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that cruise ships were worth considering for the same reason  . Maybe all of us with any stage of angst could just book a room at the same place - then we could party our cares away. :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is a plan and we could pool all our fabric and yarn. I saw a show on some fantastic ships that people actually are living on full-time..... Kind of a nice way to have a new scenery every day......(and duck the drop-in company!!!)
Click to expand...

So - booking details?? I hear they have great kid / teen programmes on these things too - I'm sure my girls would love to join in.


----------



## Dreamweaver

patrican said:


> So - booking details?? I hear they have great kid / teen programmes on these things too - I'm sure my girls would love to join in.


Great..... Our own apprentices... Nice young legs for those quick trips for supplies when in port.... Maybe my GD's could come along for a bit of companionship.... After all, life experiences are great learning opportunities. It could be their semester aboard.....


----------



## patrican

Dreamweaver said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> So - booking details?? I hear they have great kid / teen programmes on these things too - I'm sure my girls would love to join in.
> 
> 
> 
> Great..... Our own apprentices... Nice young legs for those quick trips for supplies when in port.... Maybe my GD's could come along for a bit of companionship.... After all, life experiences are great learning opportunities. It could be their semester aboard.....
Click to expand...

 :lol: Let the imagination runfree - maybe that in itself could be therapeutic. I really do hope you will begin to come through the quagmire soon Jynx.


----------



## pearlone

Saxy you are not a creep. You are a very overworked stressed lady that needs a break to catch your breath. You do so much for others and very little for yourself dear. Now you change your thinking, cause we all love you and want only the best for you.


----------



## patrican

pearlone said:


> Saxy you are not a creep. You are a very overworked stressed lady that needs a break to catch your breath. You do so much for others and very little for yourself dear. Now you change your thinking, cause we all love you and want only the best for you.


Hello Pearly! Saxy is definitely not a creep - she may perhaps creep softly through life helping lots and lots with way too many things - in which case the creeping is something that means something nice.  And that sounded way too complicated. :lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver

patrican
:lol: Let the imagination runfree - maybe that in itself could be therapeutic. I really do hope you will begin to come through the quagmire soon Jynx.[/quote said:


> Thanks for that. I really appreciate it.. I know "this too shall pass" I just wish it would hurry up....... I'm just not used to not being able to "fix it" all. Oldest child syndrome?
> 
> Here comes DH with dinner.... Ya'll take care......


----------



## pearlone

Good evening everyone. Not sure who is here. but hello and good wishes to all. 

Jynx I need to fess up. I did not do household chores like I thought I would and had planned on doing. I just got caught up in other things and the day slipped away. I have hope for tomorrow. Let us know what the doctor has to say. Lots of wishes for a great time at the lys. I'm going to try to get up to ours tomorrow.

Purple sounds as if you are having a ball and getting lots of rest and wine. Yummy. Glad your GS is looking forward to being a big brother. Here in the states they have t shirts that say big brother or sister on them. The kids seem to like them. 

Hi Linky and Binky, hope things are improving health wise for you both. How much more PT do you both have to do. I thought Binky was finished, but maybe I am confused. Love the baby blanket Binky made and I know the baby bonnet will look gorgeous too that you are making Linky. I have been reading up on enterlac. It sounds confusing, but then again I am a visual learner. It does create a pretty pattern with the yarn. I might try to make a dishcloth first, just to get the idea.

Smiley it is so nice to hear from you. You are so right Saxy creeps softly thru life helpimg so many. That woman is a treasure.I'm with you and JYnx lets book a cruise for a semester and everyone bring their yarn, needle and hooks. Wouldn't that be fabulous. Sign me up after I become a millionaire.lol How are things with you sweetie.

Xiang, so sorry your new jumper had to have a small frogging done. It is a lovely pattern and should be nice and cozy when finished. Is it warming up at ypour location. You were worried about little birdies hatching to soon.

Londy and Rebecca have a terrific time at your meet up tomorrow. You are the loviest ladies and I am happy you get to have a great time together. Again, I wish I was there too. Maybe one day. Can always hope.take pics and upload them and let us know about all the fun you had.

Sharon enoy your touring about Scotland. It should be a wonderful time. Tell little tena I send her hugs. Let us know how your sweater comes along. Miss chatting with you.

Off till morning. Love and hugs to all. Purly xx


----------



## patrican

pearlone said:


> Good evening everyone. Not sure who is here. but hello and good wishes to all.
> 
> Jynx I need to fess up. I did not do household chores like I thought I would and had planned on doing. I just got caught up in other things and the day slipped away. I have hope for tomorrow. Let us know what the doctor has to say. Lots of wishes for a great time at the lys. I'm going to try to get up to ours tomorrow.
> 
> Purple sounds as if you are having a ball and getting lots of rest and wine. Yummy. Glad your GS is looking forward to being a big brother. Here in the states they have t shirts that say big brother or sister on them. The kids seem to like them.
> 
> Hi Linky and Binky, hope things are improving health wise for you both. How much more PT do you both have to do. I thought Binky was finished, but maybe I am confused. Love the baby blanket Binky made and I know the baby bonnet will look gorgeous too that you are making Linky. I have been reading up on enterlac. It sounds confusing, but then again I am a visual learner. It does create a pretty pattern with the yarn. I might try to make a dishcloth first, just to get the idea.
> 
> Smiley it is so nice to hear from you. You are so right Saxy creeps softly thru life helpimg so many. That woman is a treasure.I'm with you and JYnx lets book a cruise for a semester and everyone bring their yarn, needle and hooks. Wouldn't that be fabulous. Sign me up after I become a millionaire.lol How are things with you sweetie.
> 
> Xiang, so sorry your new jumper had to have a small frogging done. It is a lovely pattern and should be nice and cozy when finished. Is it warming up at ypour location. You were worried about little birdies hatching to soon.
> 
> Londy and Rebecca have a terrific time at your meet up tomorrow. You are the loviest ladies and I am happy you get to have a great time together. Again, I wish I was there too. Maybe one day. Can always hope.take pics and upload them and let us know about all the fun you had.
> 
> Sharon enoy your touring about Scotland. It should be a wonderful time. Tell little tena I send her hugs. Let us know how your sweater comes along. Miss chatting with you.
> 
> Off till morning. Love and hugs to all. Purly xx


I'm all good thanks. I'm off to start my day - back to the books. Have a good sleep.


----------



## linkan

Well it only took me six hours , but i made it back . 

I finally did it ladies , i got my hair chopped  
Here's is the pic , she took off a good 12 or 13 inches  
It feels sooooo different i keep trying to reach back and bring it around but it wont come around the shoulder LOL


----------



## linkan

Purly i have till August 7th to go , but he will renew it for another 6 weeks after that probably ... Binky is done , but she is going back to the fitness center part to do basically the same stuff for less money lol ... It is working out great for her so she is a trooper and is going to keep going  

I get done and never want to see the place again lol !! oh well ... im silly .

GSusan i miss you , hope your having a good time  Commence talking about her ..... NOW LOL HAHA  JK LOVE YOU ! oops all all caps ..

Purple sounds like you are going to have a house full , but sounds like a good time to be had for all  

MJudi , hope your feeling okay ?

Hiya AuntieP .. Where's the picture of your quilt at woman ? 
LY

Saxy , we think the world of you on here lady , so smile  your loved  

Sharon it was nice to chat with you even for a minute , dont get all sick and sore from over doing it lady :| I know ya will though ... your a trooper too  

Jynx , i was always a fan of the Amaretto sours  yummy ... My oldest sister gave me one once they were her favorite and i have to say they were mine too haha , i dont drink other than a glass of champagne for Thanksgiving and one for Christmas and sometimes a glass for the Anniversary (not this one ) lol ... 
But its just because it is easier for me to just not have it in the house , i use to have wine that i cooked with until i caught dd and her friend trying to sneak it lol ... after that i just dont keep it around :| like that keeps a teen from drinking .... at least it made it harder for her HAHAHA  

Hugs to all 
Lots O' Love 
XOXO


----------



## linkan

Okay no one is around so i guess i will keep knitting 
Love ya'll 
 
XOXO


----------



## Dreamweaver

*Linky*... Nice haircut and still long enough to pull up and off neck... I laughed though..... Way back in the dark ages, I had hair that I could almost sit on..... when I cut it twice in 2 days, I felt like my head was bobbing around.... there was not the weight to hold head up....... it took a bit of getting used to..... I'm not able to find a style that I like for my hair..... I'm really wishing bald or buzzed was an option.. I know you aren't excited about tall the PT but I would take as much as you can get. It really does do wonders and the more strength you build up, the better off you will be.... I am so wanting to get the the fitness center.... Just can't do it with this cough and the leakage problem...... and DH is afraid I would cause a panic evacuation because no one would believe I'm not contagious. I sould like Typhoid Mary......

*Purly* - Thanks for the confession - Now I don't have to feel so guilty...... and I can make the view from the front door look OK for when my friend picks me up tomorrow. Now to get *myself* presentable and figure out what I can wear.

Off to watch the news and take my ineffective seeming pills. I'm actually trying to go to bed at reasonable hours. I don't cough when I'm in bed.......


----------



## patrican

linkan said:


> Okay no one is around so i guess i will keep knitting
> Love ya'll
> 
> XOXO


Geat doo Linky :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Purly i have till August 7th to go , but he will renew it for another 6 weeks after that probably ... Binky is done , but she is going back to the fitness center part to do basically the same stuff for less money lol ... It is working out great for her so she is a trooper and is going to keep going
> 
> I get done and never want to see the place again lol !! oh well ... im silly .
> 
> GSusan i miss you , hope your having a good time  Commence talking about her ..... NOW LOL HAHA  JK LOVE YOU ! oops all all caps ..
> 
> Purple sounds like you are going to have a house full , but sounds like a good time to be had for all
> 
> MJudi , hope your feeling okay ?
> 
> Hiya AuntieP .. Where's the picture of your quilt at woman ?
> LY
> 
> Saxy , we think the world of you on here lady , so smile  your loved
> 
> Sharon it was nice to chat with you even for a minute , dont get all sick and sore from over doing it lady :| I know ya will though ... your a trooper too
> 
> Jynx , i was always a fan of the Amaretto sours  yummy ... My oldest sister gave me one once they were her favorite and i have to say they were mine too haha , i dont drink other than a glass of champagne for Thanksgiving and one for Christmas and sometimes a glass for the Anniversary (not this one ) lol ...
> But its just because it is easier for me to just not have it in the house , i use to have wine that i cooked with until i caught dd and her friend trying to sneak it lol ... after that i just dont keep it around :| like that keeps a teen from drinking .... at least it made it harder for her HAHAHA
> 
> Hugs to all
> Lots O' Love
> XOXO


Looks real nice sis
:thumbup: :thumbup:

And yep as soon as I feel better hopefully weds. I am going to go back with me once I start working out it becomes really addictive I have started riding my bike here at home :-D


----------



## mumtoSophy

morning Patti! you seem to be the only one on!

ive just been woken up by the sun shining through the window 

I need to go and get the picnic sorted.

i made some sausage rolls last night to go in the picnic and I'll go to my local store to get some breadrolls and fillings and we hope to head out around 10pm in 2 and a half hours!

have a good day everyone


----------



## Xiang

Pearlie, in the north of the state we are getting very pleasant temps of 18 to 20 degrees C, and the birds seem to be getting slightly ahead of themselves, with their mating dances. Many of the birds are calling to each other, in preparation for mating - I will need to keep an eye on their nests, as we had one poor little fledgling die after getting tangled in some nylon thread, which was woven into the nest fabric :-( :-( 

It must be too early for anyone to be on yet (it's 5:00pm here), so will check back throughout the evening :thumbup: 

Londy & Lifeline - is it today that you have your outing? Hope you have a great day for it & also maybe find some great bargains xx

Purple - it is great to hear that you are having a wonderful break with your family xx

Saxy - bite your tongue ..... There is no evidence of "creepy" ...... More as Smiley said, but it is too wordy to repeat :shock: :roll: 

Jynx - happy to here that you have days that you do nothing (even if it isn't by design. Also good news about the home help for your mum - well done xx


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Well it only took me six hours , but i made it back .
> 
> I finally did it ladies , i got my hair chopped
> Here's is the pic , she took off a good 12 or 13 inches
> It feels sooooo different i keep trying to reach back and bring it around but it wont come around the shoulder LOL


One of the first things you would have noticed ...... is the lighter feel of your hair :thumbup:

I'm doing ok, lots of knitting & planning. Have almost finished a pair of fingertip less gloves for one of my DD's. There will probably be a few orders for more of them, once the other girls see them. I am hoping to make some pairs for me, to match the new jackets I have in the planning stage ;-)

When it gets a little warmer, I will start on the quilting, again


----------



## Xiang

Last check in for the night, am now concentrating on knitting - have got til August 3rd, to finish this jacket :roll:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:58 am EDT and 27'C (81'F) already. High heat alert, smog alert and they are expecting thunderstorms. 
We had thunderstorms on Sunday, but they didn't produce much rain, only 1/2". My hollyhocks are still crispy.
The hydro went out at work and the generator did NOT come on. The computers run off an emergency battery, but without the generator to run the aircon, it got REALLY hot at work. All the computers were sending out alerts and complaining, and it took until almost lunch before our Works fellas understood we weren't asking them to look at the aircon for the building, which was also out, but we needed them to restart the chillers on the roof so the aircon in the computer room would restart. argggg
I broke another crochet hook last night. I didn't think I was that tense. I'm glad I wasn't using my nice little bamboo knitting needles, I would have snapped them for sure.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Well it only took me six hours , but i made it back .
> 
> I finally did it ladies , i got my hair chopped
> Here's is the pic , she took off a good 12 or 13 inches
> It feels sooooo different i keep trying to reach back and bring it around but it wont come around the shoulder LOL


Wow, such a change. It looks wonderful. You'll notice the difference when you get in the shower and get it wet.


----------



## nitz8catz

Hope GSusan is having fun in the caravan.

Jinx - I always heard that the cough is at it's worst just before it goes, as the phlem (?) is breaking up. Here's hoping.

Purple - Sounds like you're having a wonderful holiday. Keep up the good work 

Saxy - Finish up and join the tent crew in the mud. You need a holiday after all that you have been doing.

Sharon - Hi, and bye again. A picnic sounds delicious. Maybe I'll spread a blanket out in the living room and have one there. It's too hot outside ;-)

Bink - You're going to be so fit, you'll be a new woman. Way to go.

Linky - Love the doo. Looks like you're making a new you too.


----------



## nitz8catz

I wish everyone else a wonderful day, whereever you are, and whatever you are doing. Hope your day includes fibre. :lol:


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! Don't ask what I've been doing recently that has stopped me coming on here cos I have no idea, just busy busy busy with lots of odds and ends!!! Haven't done catch up so if I've missed anything vital can someone pm me please! Gotta go again, love'n'stuff xxxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> no, you don't love us anymore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do love you Saxy, honestly!!
Click to expand...

but from a distance?


----------



## pearlone

Morning to all. Weatherman says it will be 90 degrees F today. It will be warmer here than where we live in Florida. Hope the humidity is not so bad. Trying to get to the lys's today as I need to pick up a few odds and ends. This is a relatively quiet week for us. Thank goodness.

Nitzi sorry to hear your hydro went out at work and took your ac with it. it must have been like working in an oven. I hope you were able to keep hydrated. How long were you without power???You must have been super stressed o break your crochet hook. Get a big cold one and prop your feet up on the couch. You deserve it after the day you had.

Sharon have a great time on your picnic. Your sausages sound delish. Have a wonderful day with your family.

Jynx have fun with your friend at the lys. I know you will have a grand time. All that yarn to check out. Wow. Hope the cough starts improving soon for you.

Linky love your hair cut. Did you donate your hair to locks of love for the folks who need human hair wigs due to cancer treatments. You will feel like your head isn't attached since you lost the weight of the long hair. How does hubby like it??

Binky congrats on going back to the gym to exercise. I should follow your example. It sounds like a fine thing to do from the comfort of my easy chair, I just never seem to make it past the front door.lol

Saxy I expect you are getting ready to go camping tomorrow with your sons. Hope the rain disappears for awhile so you don't have to contend with the mud.

Purple, you sound like you are having a lovely time with family. Know you will come back relaxed and refreshed. Have fun with all the children today.

Xiang, hope your new sweater is taking shape for you and can't wait to see your new fingerless gloves you are making.

Smiley sorry I missed chatting with you. Have a grand time with the books. I certainly admire your ability to home school your children.

Londy and Lifeline hope you are having a lovely day together. let us know what you were up to.

A big hello to Tammie, McPasty, Di and Monte. Hope to chat with you soon. GS hope the weather is nice for you so that you needn't stay inside caravan all day. Hope you have gotten to some yarn shops.

Probably won't be back till much later or tomorrow. Hope everyone has a great day or nite. Hugs to all.


----------



## SaxonLady

pearlone said:


> Saxy you are not a creep. You are a very overworked stressed lady that needs a break to catch your breath. You do so much for others and very little for yourself dear. Now you change your thinking, cause we all love you and want only the best for you.


I don't want to change too much. Whatever I'm here for it isn't self-indulgence (well, not too often anyway!) My brothers do that. My middle brother lives alone and has diabetes, so I make him phone me every Sunday evening to reassure me that he is OK. This time he told me he is at Gatwick - on his way to Canada for 10 days holiday. Last minute decision. I'm seeing the other two next week - they're treating me to the Theatre.


----------



## SaxonLady

pearlone said:


> Good evening everyone. Not sure who is here. but hello and good wishes to all.
> 
> Jynx I need to fess up. I did not do household chores like I thought I would and had planned on doing. I just got caught up in other things and the day slipped away. I have hope for tomorrow. Let us know what the doctor has to say. Lots of wishes for a great time at the lys. I'm going to try to get up to ours tomorrow.
> 
> Purple sounds as if you are having a ball and getting lots of rest and wine. Yummy. Glad your GS is looking forward to being a big brother. Here in the states they have t shirts that say big brother or sister on them. The kids seem to like them.
> 
> Hi Linky and Binky, hope things are improving health wise for you both. How much more PT do you both have to do. I thought Binky was finished, but maybe I am confused. Love the baby blanket Binky made and I know the baby bonnet will look gorgeous too that you are making Linky. I have been reading up on enterlac. It sounds confusing, but then again I am a visual learner. It does create a pretty pattern with the yarn. I might try to make a dishcloth first, just to get the idea.
> 
> Smiley it is so nice to hear from you. You are so right Saxy creeps softly thru life helpimg so many. That woman is a treasure.I'm with you and JYnx lets book a cruise for a semester and everyone bring their yarn, needle and hooks. Wouldn't that be fabulous. Sign me up after I become a millionaire.lol How are things with you sweetie.
> 
> Xiang, so sorry your new jumper had to have a small frogging done. It is a lovely pattern and should be nice and cozy when finished. Is it warming up at ypour location. You were worried about little birdies hatching to soon.
> 
> Londy and Rebecca have a terrific time at your meet up tomorrow. You are the loviest ladies and I am happy you get to have a great time together. Again, I wish I was there too. Maybe one day. Can always hope.take pics and upload them and let us know about all the fun you had.
> 
> Sharon enoy your touring about Scotland. It should be a wonderful time. Tell little tena I send her hugs. Let us know how your sweater comes along. Miss chatting with you.
> 
> Off till morning. Love and hugs to all. Purly xx


Oh I DO like the sound of that cruise....


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Well it only took me six hours , but i made it back .
> 
> I finally did it ladies , i got my hair chopped
> Here's is the pic , she took off a good 12 or 13 inches
> It feels sooooo different i keep trying to reach back and bring it around but it wont come around the shoulder LOL


It must feel muchbetter. Mine once reached to my waist (a long time ago) and I kept getting headaches from the weight, so I cut off 21 inches. I still have it - can't bear to part with it.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Pearlie, in the north of the state we are getting very pleasant temps of 18 to 20 degrees C, and the birds seem to be getting slightly ahead of themselves, with their mating dances. Many of the birds are calling to each other, in preparation for mating - I will need to keep an eye on their nests, as we had one poor little fledgling die after getting tangled in some nylon thread, which was woven into the nest fabric :-( :-(
> 
> It must be too early for anyone to be on yet (it's 5:00pm here), so will check back throughout the evening :thumbup:
> 
> Londy & Lifeline - is it today that you have your outing? Hope you have a great day for it & also maybe find some great bargains xx
> 
> Purple - it is great to hear that you are having a wonderful break with your family xx
> 
> Saxy - bite your tongue ..... There is no evidence of "creepy" ...... More as Smiley said, but it is too wordy to repeat :shock: :roll:
> 
> Jynx - happy to here that you have days that you do nothing (even if it isn't by design. Also good news about the home help for your mum - well done xx


I frequently bite my tongue while I sleep. Did I ever tell you I waas born tongue-tied? I'm getting like my DH who keeps telling the same stories.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Hope GSusan is having fun in the caravan.
> 
> Jinx - I always heard that the cough is at it's worst just before it goes, as the phlem (?) is breaking up. Here's hoping.
> 
> Purple - Sounds like you're having a wonderful holiday. Keep up the good work
> 
> Saxy - Finish up and join the tent crew in the mud. You need a holiday after all that you have been doing.
> 
> Sharon - Hi, and bye again. A picnic sounds delicious. Maybe I'll spread a blanket out in the living room and have one there. It's too hot outside ;-)
> 
> Bink - You're going to be so fit, you'll be a new woman. Way to go.
> 
> Linky - Love the doo. Looks like you're making a new you too.


Physio Thursday, then a funeral, then I can escape to the mud for three days.


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pearlie, in the north of the state we are getting very pleasant temps of 18 to 20 degrees C, and the birds seem to be getting slightly ahead of themselves, with their mating dances. Many of the birds are calling to each other, in preparation for mating - I will need to keep an eye on their nests, as we had one poor little fledgling die after getting tangled in some nylon thread, which was woven into the nest fabric :-( :-(
> 
> It must be too early for anyone to be on yet (it's 5:00pm here), so will check back throughout the evening :thumbup:
> 
> Londy & Lifeline - is it today that you have your outing? Hope you have a great day for it & also maybe find some great bargains xx
> 
> Purple - it is great to hear that you are having a wonderful break with your family xx
> 
> Saxy - bite your tongue ..... There is no evidence of "creepy" ...... More as Smiley said, but it is too wordy to repeat :shock: :roll:
> 
> Jynx - happy to here that you have days that you do nothing (even if it isn't by design. Also good news about the home help for your mum - well done xx
> 
> 
> 
> I frequently bite my tongue while I sleep. Did I ever tell you I waas born tongue-tied? I'm getting like my DH who keeps telling the same stories.
Click to expand...

One of my nephews was born tongue tied

It's ok to tell the same stories - that way, we will eventually remember the whole thing.

I only bite my langue in my sleep, now, if I don't put my mouth guard in - it has also stopped me clenching & grinding my teeth


----------



## Dreamweaver

Good Morning All........ Just popped on to check e-mails and see I never logged off last night... :roll: 
Sharon's sausage rolls are making me hungry and a day trip sounds wonderful... I really enjoyjust driving and looking at the scenery......

*Nitzi* - Sure hope that thing about coughs getting worse before they get better is true :!: I'm ready..... Don't know how you can stand working with no air...... Back in the Dark Ages, in Chicago, before air, there was a temp/humidity index and they would have to release us if it reached a certain number.

*Xiang* - Sounds like the mouth guard is a big success. That jaw clenching can make your whole body tense and stressed... It must be geat to break the cycle ......

*Saxy *- I sure understand not wanting to part with that hair.... I wish I had saved mine just to remember that it was long, light and lush all those years ago....... Sorry you have yet another funeral.

*Pury* It's about time you had a slow week..... Enjoy.... Sounds like a lot of us are hittingthe yarn stores today... Happy Hunting...

I'm off to find clothes that fit, make a stab at styling hair and arm myself with a couple patterns for yarn..... What I really need is a #3 needle for lace work but I think I'll do better on-line...... Catch-up tonight.


----------



## linkan

pearlone said:


> Trying to get to the lys's today as I need to pick up a few odds and ends. This is a relatively quiet week for us. Thank goodness.
> 
> Nitzi You must have been super stressed o break your crochet hook. Get a big cold one and prop your feet up on the couch. You deserve it after the day you had.
> 
> Sharon have a great time on your picnic. Your sausages sound delish. Have a wonderful day with your family.
> 
> Jynx have fun with your friend at the lys. I know you will have a grand time. All that yarn to check out. Wow. Hope the cough starts improving soon for you.
> 
> *Linky love your hair cut. Did you donate your hair to locks of love for the folks who need human hair wigs due to cancer treatments. You will feel like your head isn't attached since you lost the weight of the long hair. How does hubby like it??*
> 
> Binky congrats on going back to the gym to exercise. I should follow your example. It sounds like a fine thing to do from the comfort of my easy chair, I just never seem to make it past the front door.lol
> 
> Saxy I expect you are getting ready to go camping tomorrow with your sons. Hope the rain disappears for awhile so you don't have to contend with the mud.
> 
> Purple, you sound like you are having a lovely time with family. Know you will come back relaxed and refreshed. Have fun with all the children today.
> 
> Xiang, hope your new sweater is taking shape for you and can't wait to see your new fingerless gloves you are making.
> 
> Smiley sorry I missed chatting with you. Have a grand time with the books. I certainly admire your ability to home school your children.
> 
> Londy and Lifeline hope you are having a lovely day together. let us know what you were up to.
> 
> A big hello to Tammie, McPasty, Di and Monte. Hope to chat with you soon. GS hope the weather is nice for you so that you needn't stay inside caravan all day. Hope you have gotten to some yarn shops.
> 
> Probably won't be back till much later or tomorrow. Hope everyone has a great day or nite. Hugs to all.


Thanks everyone for the compliments  
It does feel soooo much lighter and Saxy i use to get headaches from mine too .
Yes i donated it to Locks Of Love  You have to have at least 10 inches to donate here and i gave 13  the stylist told me it takes 27 locks to make one wig and mine completed that so she had enough to send off for a wig to be made  
Binky and I always donate , it seems we let our hair get too long before we go for a cut lol ... so there is usually enough to donate when we do go haha 

Jynx sorry about the cough  i hope it is improving for you , i am the opposite though , mine is always worse when i go to bed and lay down ... Hot tea with lemon always help to calm it down 

Saxy , hope you get to join your tenters soon and have some fun in the mud 

Nitzi sorry to hear that you had to work in the heat  Hope that tomorrow is much much better 

Sharon , have a wonderful family picnic ..sounds like so much fun and sounds yummy too !

Purple hope you are having fun with all the family 

GSusan .. miss you :|

Binky ... did you call PT and let them know when you are coming in ? dont forget .... and call me with a time for friday too ... I need to go to Joanns and maybe hancocks today , what are you doing today ? wanna go ?

MommaJ hope you get the jacket done  Did you post a pic of the fingerless gloves yet ? I bet you will have lots of orders  !!

hello to everyone else , hope to hear from all of ya soon  
XOXO


----------



## lifeline

Dreamweaver said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> So - booking details?? I hear they have great kid / teen programmes on these things too - I'm sure my girls would love to join in.
> 
> 
> 
> Great..... Our own apprentices... Nice young legs for those quick trips for supplies when in port.... Maybe my GD's could come along for a bit of companionship.... After all, life experiences are great learning opportunities. It could be their semester aboard.....
Click to expand...

This is looking like a great plan. I could bring DD along. It looks like she will have great company.


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> Well it only took me six hours , but i made it back .
> 
> I finally did it ladies , i got my hair chopped
> Here's is the pic , she took off a good 12 or 13 inches
> It feels sooooo different i keep trying to reach back and bring it around but it wont come around the shoulder LOL


How pretty. :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl

Hi everyone, I'm back!!! Had a wonderful day out in London with Lifeline today, we hit John Lewis, BHS and All the Fun of the Fair. Here is my fabric and yarn haul from ATFOTF!!!


----------



## London Girl

How is everybody, hope you're all ok?! Just going to do some catching up, BRB!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Well it only took me six hours , but i made it back .
> 
> I finally did it ladies , i got my hair chopped
> Here's is the pic , she took off a good 12 or 13 inches
> It feels sooooo different i keep trying to reach back and bring it around but it wont come around the shoulder LOL


That's so pretty, a really nice job done there, I'm sure you won't regret it and if you do, you can always grow it some more! Any 'before' pics? x


----------



## Dreamweaver

lifeline said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> So - booking details?? I hear they have great kid / teen programmes on these things too - I'm sure my girls would love to join in.
> 
> 
> 
> Great..... Our own apprentices... Nice young legs for those quick trips for supplies when in port.... Maybe my GD's could come along for a bit of companionship.... After all, life experiences are great learning opportunities. It could be their semester aboard.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is looking like a great plan. I could bring DD along. It looks like she will have great company.
Click to expand...

Oh yes,,,,,, Please join us..... Safety in numbers. I'm betting the young ones would make the ship a lively place and keep us in stitches..... knitting and laughing...... How was the yarn store? My ride is just on the way so I'll be ducking out in a minute.... We need Saxy to keep them a little in line!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! Don't ask what I've been doing recently that has stopped me coming on here cos I have no idea, just busy busy busy with lots of odds and ends!!! Haven't done catch up so if I've missed anything vital can someone pm me please! Gotta go again, love'n'stuff xxxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> no, you don't love us anymore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do love you Saxy, honestly!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but from a distance?
Click to expand...

I'm much better from a distance but I love you to the moon and back, if that's far enough!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lifeline

Hello everyone. I did catch-up and the dinner was ready. Here I am again now. 

I had a lovely day with Londy. I bought a lot and would love to show you my haul, but can't find the cable to connect the camera to the computer. DH has to show me how to use the card and as I have asked him twice already this week I'm thinking he won't want to do it again for a while. Maybe ask DS latter.

My first find was a lovely pair of sandals to go with the dress for the wedding I'm going to soon. The are a great match for colour. They have a bit of a heal to them, which I will have to get used to.

Then we went off to John Lewis. I got some turquoise Merino to make a rectangular shwl and some blue Debbie Bliss to make an Alexandra shawl.

I got a few other bits and pieces, but those are the best bits.

It was great to spend the day with Londy. I felt we got on very well and hope we can do it again soon.


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Hi everyone, I'm back!!! Had a wonderful day out in London with Lifeline today, we hit John Lewis, BHS and All the Fun of the Fair. Here is my fabric and yarn haul from ATFOTF!!!


Your material looks even better opened up. You got a good deal there.


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I'm back!!! Had a wonderful day out in London with Lifeline today, we hit John Lewis, BHS and All the Fun of the Fair. Here is my fabric and yarn haul from ATFOTF!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Your material looks even better opened up. You got a good deal there.
Click to expand...

I sure did!!!


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Hello everyone. I did catch-up and the dinner was ready. Here I am again now.
> 
> I had a lovely day with Londy. I bought a lot and would love to show you my haul, but can't find the cable to connect the camera to the computer. DH has to show me how to use the card and as I have asked him twice already this week I'm thinking he won't want to do it again for a while. Maybe ask DS latter.
> 
> My first find was a lovely pair of sandals to go with the dress for the wedding I'm going to soon. The are a great match for colour. They have a bit of a heal to them, which I will have to get used to.
> 
> Then we went off to John Lewis. I got some turquoise Merino to make a rectangular shwl and some blue Debbie Bliss to make an Alexandra shawl.
> 
> I got a few other bits and pieces, but those are the best bits.
> 
> It was great to spend the day with Londy. I felt we got on very well and hope we can do it again soon.


I'll drink to that, peppermint tea please!!! x


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. I did catch-up and the dinner was ready. Here I am again now.
> 
> I had a lovely day with Londy. I bought a lot and would love to show you my haul, but can't find the cable to connect the camera to the computer. DH has to show me how to use the card and as I have asked him twice already this week I'm thinking he won't want to do it again for a while. Maybe ask DS latter.
> 
> My first find was a lovely pair of sandals to go with the dress for the wedding I'm going to soon. The are a great match for colour. They have a bit of a heal to them, which I will have to get used to.
> 
> Then we went off to John Lewis. I got some turquoise Merino to make a rectangular shwl and some blue Debbie Bliss to make an Alexandra shawl.
> 
> I got a few other bits and pieces, but those are the best bits.
> 
> It was great to spend the day with Londy. I felt we got on very well and hope we can do it again soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll drink to that, peppermint tea please!!! x
Click to expand...

Yay :thumbup:


----------



## mumtoSophy

back from my jolly jaunt in the countryside today

here are a few pics!


----------



## mumtoSophy

some more


----------



## mumtoSophy

more..


----------



## lifeline

Love your pictures Sharon.

Were you able to buy wool at the wool center?


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from a very warm Loire Valley. Went shopping this morning with sons GF and then spent the rest of the day in the garden knitting. GFs 2 younger sisters arrived today. So now we have three children here, two of which are sleeping in the tent tonight. I started a baby jumper and have done the front and the back up to the armhole. Nice simple knitting. How is everyone today. Had text from Susan and she has bought some wool in York. xx


----------



## lifeline

Evening PV. I am good. I too bought wool today. (see above post)
It was on my trip out with Londy. We had a great time. Went to the shop in Carnaby street and John Lewis. Also bought sandals to go with dress for wedding.


----------



## PurpleFi

Angela, love the haircut.

Sharon photos are great. We have been there.

Londy and Rebecca sounds as if yoyu had a great time.

Nitzi, sorry you've been having electric and crochet hook problems.

Saxy, Pearlie, Jynx, Patticake and Xiang hope you are all ok.

Hello everyone else. Have I missed anything important.


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Evening PV. I am good. I too bought wool today. (see above post)
> It was on my trip out with Londy. We had a great time. Went to the shop in Carnaby street and John Lewis. Also bought sandals to go with dress for wedding.


Sounds as if you had a great time. How's the weather in London?


----------



## lifeline

Thanks for the update on Susan, PV. 

It sounds like you are having a good time with DS and all in France.


----------



## lifeline

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening PV. I am good. I too bought wool today. (see above post)
> It was on my trip out with Londy. We had a great time. Went to the shop in Carnaby street and John Lewis. Also bought sandals to go with dress for wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds as if you had a great time. How's the weather in London?
Click to expand...

It was really quite warm today. Then it rained just after I got home (but only for a little bit)


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Thanks for the update on Susan, PV.
> 
> It sounds like you are having a good time with DS and all in France.


Not doing much but having a good time. How's Marshmallow?


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening PV. I am good. I too bought wool today. (see above post)
> It was on my trip out with Londy. We had a great time. Went to the shop in Carnaby street and John Lewis. Also bought sandals to go with dress for wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds as if you had a great time. How's the weather in London?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was really quite warm today. Then it rained just after I got home (but only for a little bit)
Click to expand...

Glad the weather is getting better in the UK. Susan said it was warm and sunny in York.


----------



## lifeline

I am gld the weather is good for Susan. She really needs this break.
Marshmallow is good. Just desperate for it to be the end of term.


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> I am gld the weather is good for Susan. She really needs this break.
> Marshmallow is good. Just desperate for it to be the end of term.


She can't have many days left now. Tell her to hang on in there.
I'm off now as it's getting on for 11 pm here and the children will be up at the crack of dawn. If not earlier! Catch up with you at some point. Lots of love and hugs xx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am gld the weather is good for Susan. She really needs this break.
> Marshmallow is good. Just desperate for it to be the end of term.
> 
> 
> 
> She can't have many days left now. Tell her to hang on in there.
> I'm off now as it's getting on for 11 pm here and the children will be up at the crack of dawn. If not earlier! Catch up with you at some point. Lots of love and hugs xx
Click to expand...

Yes, she breaks up Friday.
Have a good night's sleep.


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am gld the weather is good for Susan. She really needs this break.
> Marshmallow is good. Just desperate for it to be the end of term.
> 
> 
> 
> She can't have many days left now. Tell her to hang on in there.
> I'm off now as it's getting on for 11 pm here and the children will be up at the crack of dawn. If not earlier! Catch up with you at some point. Lots of love and hugs xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, she breaks up Friday.
> Have a good night's sleep.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I will. Night night x


----------



## lifeline

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am gld the weather is good for Susan. She really needs this break.
> Marshmallow is good. Just desperate for it to be the end of term.
> 
> 
> 
> She can't have many days left now. Tell her to hang on in there.
> I'm off now as it's getting on for 11 pm here and the children will be up at the crack of dawn. If not earlier! Catch up with you at some point. Lots of love and hugs xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, she breaks up Friday.
> Have a good night's sleep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I will. Night night x
Click to expand...

Night, night.


----------



## binkbrice

Hello everyone sounds like we all needed a wool fix I bought some absolutely lovely yarn yesterday and have already got a real good jump on the project that it is for

Londy and lifeline sounds so wonderful the time you had today
Sharon lovely pictures looks awesome
Purple glad you are enjoying your time off
Dd had a relapse yesterday so had to take her back to doc today her meds are making her dizzy
Hope you all enjoy the rest of your day or evening

Love and gentle hugs 
Binky


----------



## lifeline

Binky, I hope your DD starts to feel better soon.


----------



## London Girl

Sharon, lovely pics! Is the clock made out of beads or sweeties? Either way , it's great, so glad you had a nice day!! Purple, we missed you in London today, were your ears burning? :lol: Good that you are relaxing and getting lots of knitting in!!


----------



## pearlone

Hello everyone, I guess it was a day to get yarn. I got my swap box in the mail and got some lovely yarns. One is from France. I thought of Purple when I unwrapped it. I also recieved ribbon yarn. I have read on the forum folks using it, but haven't tried it myself. Now I will get the opportunity to do so.

Having a not so hot day. Binky hope your DD feels much improved soon. Lifeline and I know what it is like to be dizzy. Nasty experience.

Oh Sharon gorgeous pics. My fav is the one with the creek and overhanging trees. Found the clock tp be very ingeniuous. Yes, were you able to buy wool at the center???Looks like you had a gorgeous day for your outing.

Purple thanks for update on GS. Glad she has gotten some wool in York, and that the weather is behaving.
It sounds as if you are having a terrific time visiting with family. Glad your weather is sunny and nice also. Miss you both.

Londy and Lifeline, sounds like you both had a super shopping day. Love the prints and yarn s in your pic Londy. Rebecca can't wait to see your shoes for the wedding. Did you ladies have lunch out???A glass of wine or so.

Off for dinner that DH cooked. hamburgers and baked beans. Later.


----------



## Xiang

Dammit, I am up early (for me) and I have missed everyone :-( :roll: 

Oh well, I shall go and get ready for the day, & then do a catchup later. I will try and catch someone as the Northern hemisphere wakes again. Hope everyone sleeps well xoxo


----------



## Dreamweaver

Just doing a quick catch-up and see that most everyone had a great day......... Love all the pictures. I went to lunch with a KP friend and we went to another yarn store.... $$$$$$ and we were looking at some of the stock and seeing age and wondering if they may be in trouble....... She had a $75. gift certificate and so I bought a couple cute sheep pins and a #3 circular for lace..... It wasn't that expensive - a Hiya Hiya stainless. I wanted to try a square or triangular wood but their size selection was lousy...... We used up the whole thing - but I passed on yarn.... It was too expensive - without a particular project in mind..... 

Got home with only a few minutes to call Dr. I left message with his nurse and they are to call me, but didn't tonight and I will be with mom all day tomorrow for dental surgery.... 

Dear brother is now coming the 26th and says that the other brother had not planned to pick mom up that week-end.... Well, mom sure thinks he is.... Left them both messages to call and straighten it out with her, but not until after this surgery.... she is apprehensive anyway and I don't need her upset..... Took her medication to take tonight. In less than an hour, she could not remember wich one or where she had put it....... 

Home for dinner and BFF calls to cancel Thurs... He MIL (96) came down with pneumonia Sun, is in hospital, needs to go to rehab and then into skilled nursing facility so she has been coordinating all that.... Her Ruby dog, who lives for my treats on Thurs. was to specialist today for consultation..... Poor baby is having surgery tomorrow....... $3,400. worth..... It has been a very interesting day.........

Binky - sorry DD is having a problem.... Hope that gets straightened out pronto.... Good for you on the exercise. I really want to do that too...... Just no way with this cough and mom..... but I'm determined so will start doing some things here in house in preparation.......

Missed a call from a darling KP friend from another state who called to check on me today...... Sure was sweet of her. I'll have to call her on Thurs.... since I'll be home instead of knitting out..... 

Must go find something to take tomorrow. I did recieve the ruffle yarn for one of GD's today.... but I don't think that will fill up the whole day...... Catch you all tomorrow night.....


----------



## binkbrice

Dreamweaver said:


> Just doing a quick catch-up and see that most everyone had a great day......... Love all the pictures. I went to lunch with a KP friend and we went to another yarn store.... $$$$$$ and we were looking at some of the stock and seeing age and wondering if they may be in trouble....... She had a $75. gift certificate and so I bought a couple cute sheep pins and a #3 circular for lace..... It wasn't that expensive - a Hiya Hiya stainless. I wanted to try a square or triangular wood but their size selection was lousy...... We used up the whole thing - but I passed on yarn.... It was too expensive - without a particular project in mind.....
> 
> Got home with only a few minutes to call Dr. I left message with his nurse and they are to call me, but didn't tonight and I will be with mom all day tomorrow for dental surgery....
> 
> Dear brother is now coming the 26th and says that the other brother had not planned to pick mom up that week-end.... Well, mom sure thinks he is.... Left them both messages to call and straighten it out with her, but not until after this surgery.... she is apprehensive anyway and I don't need her upset..... Took her medication to take tonight. In less than an hour, she could not remember wich one or where she had put it.......
> 
> Home for dinner and BFF calls to cancel Thurs... He MIL (96) came down with pneumonia Sun, is in hospital, needs to go to rehab and then into skilled nursing facility so she has been coordinating all that.... Her Ruby dog, who lives for my treats on Thurs. was to specialist today for consultation..... Poor baby is having surgery tomorrow....... $3,400. worth..... It has been a very interesting day.........
> 
> Binky - sorry DD is having a problem.... Hope that gets straightened out pronto.... Good for you on the exercise. I really want to do that too...... Just no way with this cough and mom..... but I'm determined so will start doing some things here in house in preparation.......
> 
> Missed a call from a darling KP friend from another state who called to check on me today...... Sure was sweet of her. I'll have to call her on Thurs.... since I'll be home instead of knitting out.....
> 
> Must go find something to take tomorrow. I did recieve the ruffle yarn for one of GD's today.... but I don't think that will fill up the whole day...... Catch you all tomorrow night.....


Aahhh Jynx I loooovvve my hiya hiya stainless needles they are great for the little mittens that i make, I do hope they straighten things out with your Mom wouldn't want her to be disappointed


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> Dammit, I am up early (for me) and I have missed everyone :-( :roll:
> 
> Oh well, I shall go and get ready for the day, & then do a catchup later. I will try and catch someone as the Northern hemisphere wakes again. Hope everyone sleeps well xoxo


Sorry you missed everybody :thumbdown: But I hope you have a nice day :thumbup:


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, backtracking led to a double post.....
> 
> 
> 
> That's ok, you can double post if you like - we will only talk, very quietly, about you - so as not to wake you too early ;-) :-D
> 
> As for my escapades - I have worn my Turtleback Jacket a number of times now, & each time I wear it; it seems to have stretched sideways (I think it is because of the way it is knitted). So ...... After fighting with it today .... I am undoing it & will make a different pattern with it ...... I am refining my knitting technique :thumbup: :thumbup: :shock: :roll:
Click to expand...

Sad because it is very pretty and you worked hard on it.


----------



## jollypolly

mumtoSophy said:


> more..


Wonderful areas. You take nice pictures, so clear and centered. Cute couple!


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Hi everyone, I'm back!!! Had a wonderful day out in London with Lifeline today, we hit John Lewis, BHS and All the Fun of the Fair. Here is my fabric and yarn haul from ATFOTF!!!


The blue plaid is my favorite! Nice collection.


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, backtracking led to a double post.....
> 
> 
> 
> That's ok, you can double post if you like - we will only talk, very quietly, about you - so as not to wake you too early ;-) :-D
> 
> As for my escapades - I have worn my Turtleback Jacket a number of times now, & each time I wear it; it seems to have stretched sideways (I think it is because of the way it is knitted). So ...... After fighting with it today .... I am undoing it & will make a different pattern with it ...... I am refining my knitting technique :thumbup: :thumbup: :shock: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad because it is very pretty and you worked hard on it.
Click to expand...

No, not sad - it would have been sad if I had just put it in a drawer & left it. The jacket I am making now will be much more suited to me & warmer, cos it is a more closed knit. The other one was a bit breezy for me.

I don't mind undoing something, especially if it can't be worn comfortably :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:58 am EDT and 27'C (81'F) already. High heat alert, smog alert and they are expecting thunderstorms.
> We had thunderstorms on Sunday, but they didn't produce much rain, only 1/2". My hollyhocks are still crispy.
> The hydro went out at work and the generator did NOT come on. The computers run off an emergency battery, but without the generator to run the aircon, it got REALLY hot at work. All the computers were sending out alerts and complaining, and it took until almost lunch before our Works fellas understood we weren't asking them to look at the aircon for the building, which was also out, but we needed them to restart the chillers on the roof so the aircon in the computer room would restart. argggg
> I broke another crochet hook last night. I didn't think I was that tense. I'm glad I wasn't using my nice little bamboo knitting needles, I would have snapped them for sure.


I know how that feels, I broke one of my interchangeables (unfortunately I sat on it :roll: ) now I need to buy some new tips :XD:


----------



## patrican

Xiang said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:58 am EDT and 27'C (81'F) already. High heat alert, smog alert and they are expecting thunderstorms.
> We had thunderstorms on Sunday, but they didn't produce much rain, only 1/2". My hollyhocks are still crispy.
> The hydro went out at work and the generator did NOT come on. The computers run off an emergency battery, but without the generator to run the aircon, it got REALLY hot at work. All the computers were sending out alerts and complaining, and it took until almost lunch before our Works fellas understood we weren't asking them to look at the aircon for the building, which was also out, but we needed them to restart the chillers on the roof so the aircon in the computer room would restart. argggg
> I broke another crochet hook last night. I didn't think I was that tense. I'm glad I wasn't using my nice little bamboo knitting needles, I would have snapped them for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> I know how that feels, I broke one of my interchangeables (unfortunately I sat on it :roll: ) now I need to buy some new tips :XD:
Click to expand...

Could have been nasty. :shock:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hi everyone, I'm back!!! Had a wonderful day out in London with Lifeline today, we hit John Lewis, BHS and All the Fun of the Fair. Here is my fabric and yarn haul from ATFOTF!!!


Good haul, well done, you xx.

I am only buying yarn, or fabric, for specific projects now - there will only be a stash if there is anything left over from the projects :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Good evening from a very warm Loire Valley. Went shopping this morning with sons GF and then spent the rest of the day in the garden knitting. GFs 2 younger sisters arrived today. So now we have three children here, two of which are sleeping in the tent tonight. I started a baby jumper and have done the front and the back up to the armhole. Nice simple knitting. How is everyone today. Had text from Susan and she has bought some wool in York. xx


I just new she wouldn't be able to resist :lol: :shock: :roll:


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:58 am EDT and 27'C (81'F) already. High heat alert, smog alert and they are expecting thunderstorms.
> We had thunderstorms on Sunday, but they didn't produce much rain, only 1/2". My hollyhocks are still crispy.
> The hydro went out at work and the generator did NOT come on. The computers run off an emergency battery, but without the generator to run the aircon, it got REALLY hot at work. All the computers were sending out alerts and complaining, and it took until almost lunch before our Works fellas understood we weren't asking them to look at the aircon for the building, which was also out, but we needed them to restart the chillers on the roof so the aircon in the computer room would restart. argggg
> I broke another crochet hook last night. I didn't think I was that tense. I'm glad I wasn't using my nice little bamboo knitting needles, I would have snapped them for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> I know how that feels, I broke one of my interchangeables (unfortunately I sat on it :roll: ) now I need to buy some new tips :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could have been nasty. :shock:
Click to expand...

Could have been, but thankfully it wasn't :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone, I guess it was a day to get yarn. I got my swap box in the mail and got some lovely yarns. One is from France. I thought of Purple when I unwrapped it. I also recieved ribbon yarn. I have read on the forum folks using it, but haven't tried it myself. Now I will get the opportunity to do so.
> 
> Having a not so hot day. Binky hope your DD feels much improved soon. Lifeline and I know what it is like to be dizzy. Nasty experience.
> 
> Oh Sharon gorgeous pics. My fav is the one with the creek and overhanging trees. Found the clock tp be very ingeniuous. Yes, were you able to buy wool at the center???Looks like you had a gorgeous day for your outing.
> 
> Purple thanks for update on GS. Glad she has gotten some wool in York, and that the weather is behaving.
> It sounds as if you are having a terrific time visiting with family. Glad your weather is sunny and nice also. Miss you both.
> 
> Londy and Lifeline, sounds like you both had a super shopping day. Love the prints and yarn s in your pic Londy. Rebecca can't wait to see your shoes for the wedding. Did you ladies have lunch out???A glass of wine or so.
> 
> Off for dinner that DH cooked. hamburgers and baked beans. Later.


We did have a lovely lunch that we both enjoyed but sadly, it was not a place that served wine or we certainly would have had a glass or two!! I now have to figure out what to do with my new fabric and yarn stash. ooh, isn't life hard?!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I'm back!!! Had a wonderful day out in London with Lifeline today, we hit John Lewis, BHS and All the Fun of the Fair. Here is my fabric and yarn haul from ATFOTF!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The blue plaid is my favorite! Nice collection.
Click to expand...

Thanks, the revers of that one is shades of beige and quite usable on that side too so I may go for a bag or something that can be turned inside out!!!


----------



## London Girl

I really just dropped by to say good morning etc but I am off for a regular health check now, hoping for a clean bill of health!! Catch yas later xxxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> jollypolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I'm back!!! Had a wonderful day out in London with Lifeline today, we hit John Lewis, BHS and All the Fun of the Fair. Here is my fabric and yarn haul from ATFOTF!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The blue plaid is my favorite! Nice collection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, the revers of that one is shades of beige and quite usable on that side too so I may go for a bag or something that can be turned inside out!!!
Click to expand...

Hello Londy, A bag should look really good


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I really just dropped by to say good morning etc but I am off for a regular health check now, hoping for a clean bill of health!! Catch yas later xxxxx


Hope you do come back with good results xx


----------



## Xiang

Hhmmmmm...... seems like everyone is occupied, so I am off to continue with my jacket. Bye for now xx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> I really just dropped by to say good morning etc but I am off for a regular health check now, hoping for a clean bill of health!! Catch yas later xxxxx


Hope your check-up goes well.


----------



## lifeline

Hi. I just dropped in to post a question in the main section. Can anyone here help?http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-96316-1.html Wool arrived this morning to make this for DD for the wedding.


----------



## lifeline

It certainly looks like it's been a week for us all to buy yarn. It's great isn't it :mrgreen: :XD:


----------



## London Girl

All ok at the doc's, cholesterol still a bit high at 6 but otherwise no problems! Colosal mix up with DH's meds that has been going on for months, due to the electronic prescription service between dic's and pharmacy just not working, hey ho! Off to lunch and cinema shortly, going to see Seeking a Friend for the end of the World, will give you a review later!! Adult BSJ finished now, got some buttons yesterday, will post a pic later when they are on. It's come out alright, if a little bit large but I don't think it does anything for me, see what you all think!! Laters ! xxx


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> It certainly looks like it's been a week for us all to buy yarn. It's great isn't it :mrgreen: :XD:


Really great :thumbup: :thumbup: and I might need to buy some more Noro yarn, for my jacket :roll:


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pearlie, in the north of the state we are getting very pleasant temps of 18 to 20 degrees C, and the birds seem to be getting slightly ahead of themselves, with their mating dances. Many of the birds are calling to each other, in preparation for mating - I will need to keep an eye on their nests, as we had one poor little fledgling die after getting tangled in some nylon thread, which was woven into the nest fabric :-( :-(
> 
> It must be too early for anyone to be on yet (it's 5:00pm here), so will check back throughout the evening :thumbup:
> 
> Londy & Lifeline - is it today that you have your outing? Hope you have a great day for it & also maybe find some great bargains xx
> 
> Purple - it is great to hear that you are having a wonderful break with your family xx
> 
> Saxy - bite your tongue ..... There is no evidence of "creepy" ...... More as Smiley said, but it is too wordy to repeat :shock: :roll:
> 
> Jynx - happy to here that you have days that you do nothing (even if it isn't by design. Also good news about the home help for your mum - well done xx
> 
> 
> 
> I frequently bite my tongue while I sleep. Did I ever tell you I waas born tongue-tied? I'm getting like my DH who keeps telling the same stories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of my nephews was born tongue tied
> 
> It's ok to tell the same stories - that way, we will eventually remember the whole thing.
> 
> I only bite my langue in my sleep, now, if I don't put my mouth guard in - it has also stopped me clenching & grinding my teeth
Click to expand...

would that stop me snoring?


----------



## SaxonLady

Dreamweaver said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> So - booking details?? I hear they have great kid / teen programmes on these things too - I'm sure my girls would love to join in.
> 
> 
> 
> Great..... Our own apprentices... Nice young legs for those quick trips for supplies when in port.... Maybe my GD's could come along for a bit of companionship.... After all, life experiences are great learning opportunities. It could be their semester aboard.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is looking like a great plan. I could bring DD along. It looks like she will have great company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes,,,,,, Please join us..... Safety in numbers. I'm betting the young ones would make the ship a lively place and keep us in stitches..... knitting and laughing...... How was the yarn store? My ride is just on the way so I'll be ducking out in a minute.... We need Saxy to keep them a little in line!
Click to expand...

I'm having a job keeping myself in line!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! Don't ask what I've been doing recently that has stopped me coming on here cos I have no idea, just busy busy busy with lots of odds and ends!!! Haven't done catch up so if I've missed anything vital can someone pm me please! Gotta go again, love'n'stuff xxxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> no, you don't love us anymore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do love you Saxy, honestly!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but from a distance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm much better from a distance but I love you to the moon and back, if that's far enough!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

actually you're much better so close that I can hug you. My GSs always use the moon and back saying.


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Hello everyone. I did catch-up and the dinner was ready. Here I am again now.
> 
> I had a lovely day with Londy. I bought a lot and would love to show you my haul, but can't find the cable to connect the camera to the computer. DH has to show me how to use the card and as I have asked him twice already this week I'm thinking he won't want to do it again for a while. Maybe ask DS latter.
> 
> My first find was a lovely pair of sandals to go with the dress for the wedding I'm going to soon. The are a great match for colour. They have a bit of a heal to them, which I will have to get used to.
> 
> Then we went off to John Lewis. I got some turquoise Merino to make a rectangular shwl and some blue Debbie Bliss to make an Alexandra shawl.
> 
> I got a few other bits and pieces, but those are the best bits.
> 
> It was great to spend the day with Londy. I felt we got on very well and hope we can do it again soon.


you can't NOT get on with Londy, and I wish I had been with you.


----------



## SaxonLady

mumtoSophy said:


> more..


wonderful evocative pictures. Thanks for sharing your day out with us!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening PV. I am good. I too bought wool today. (see above post)
> It was on my trip out with Londy. We had a great time. Went to the shop in Carnaby street and John Lewis. Also bought sandals to go with dress for wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds as if you had a great time. How's the weather in London?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was really quite warm today. Then it rained just after I got home (but only for a little bit)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad the weather is getting better in the UK. Susan said it was warm and sunny in York.
Click to expand...

apparently the jet stream is moving back to where it should be and summer is coming back to normal by next week. Whatever normal is!


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly looks like it's been a week for us all to buy yarn. It's great isn't it :mrgreen: :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Really great :thumbup: :thumbup: and I might need to buy some more Noro yarn, for my jacket :roll:
Click to expand...

Go for it :XD:


----------



## lifeline

SaxonLady said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. I did catch-up and the dinner was ready. Here I am again now.
> 
> I had a lovely day with Londy. I bought a lot and would love to show you my haul, but can't find the cable to connect the camera to the computer. DH has to show me how to use the card and as I have asked him twice already this week I'm thinking he won't want to do it again for a while. Maybe ask DS latter.
> 
> My first find was a lovely pair of sandals to go with the dress for the wedding I'm going to soon. The are a great match for colour. They have a bit of a heal to them, which I will have to get used to.
> 
> Then we went off to John Lewis. I got some turquoise Merino to make a rectangular shwl and some blue Debbie Bliss to make an Alexandra shawl.
> 
> I got a few other bits and pieces, but those are the best bits.
> 
> It was great to spend the day with Londy. I felt we got on very well and hope we can do it again soon.
> 
> 
> 
> you can't NOT get on with Londy, and I wish I had been with you.
Click to expand...

Well we shall have to have a get together one day. Maybe when PV is back.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:



> I really just dropped by to say good morning etc but I am off for a regular health check now, hoping for a clean bill of health!! Catch yas later xxxxx


we're hoping with you.


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. I did catch-up and the dinner was ready. Here I am again now.
> 
> I had a lovely day with Londy. I bought a lot and would love to show you my haul, but can't find the cable to connect the camera to the computer. DH has to show me how to use the card and as I have asked him twice already this week I'm thinking he won't want to do it again for a while. Maybe ask DS latter.
> 
> My first find was a lovely pair of sandals to go with the dress for the wedding I'm going to soon. The are a great match for colour. They have a bit of a heal to them, which I will have to get used to.
> 
> Then we went off to John Lewis. I got some turquoise Merino to make a rectangular shwl and some blue Debbie Bliss to make an Alexandra shawl.
> 
> I got a few other bits and pieces, but those are the best bits.
> 
> It was great to spend the day with Londy. I felt we got on very well and hope we can do it again soon.
> 
> 
> 
> you can't NOT get on with Londy, and I wish I had been with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we shall have to have a get together one day. Maybe when PV is back.
Click to expand...

Yes, all of us. We could create a riot.


----------



## lifeline

SaxonLady said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. I did catch-up and the dinner was ready. Here I am again now.
> 
> I had a lovely day with Londy. I bought a lot and would love to show you my haul, but can't find the cable to connect the camera to the computer. DH has to show me how to use the card and as I have asked him twice already this week I'm thinking he won't want to do it again for a while. Maybe ask DS latter.
> 
> My first find was a lovely pair of sandals to go with the dress for the wedding I'm going to soon. The are a great match for colour. They have a bit of a heal to them, which I will have to get used to.
> 
> Then we went off to John Lewis. I got some turquoise Merino to make a rectangular shwl and some blue Debbie Bliss to make an Alexandra shawl.
> 
> I got a few other bits and pieces, but those are the best bits.
> 
> It was great to spend the day with Londy. I felt we got on very well and hope we can do it again soon.
> 
> 
> 
> you can't NOT get on with Londy, and I wish I had been with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we shall have to have a get together one day. Maybe when PV is back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, all of us. We could create a riot.
Click to expand...

Yay :thumbup: :XD: :mrgreen:


----------



## lifeline

Saxy, I hope you are alright. I'm afraid I'm off now. I popped in to see if ny one had responded to my earlier post. One person responded and thinks the same s me. Oh and i had correct my maths on there. I got 94-16=82, when actually it's 78 :XD:


----------



## pearlone

Morning from a sl overcast Pa. heard some distant rumbling this orning. Not sure if rain will happen or not. Feel some better this morning. I forgot that I took med on Monday evening, and had a headache and no energy yesterday.Will be whipping thru house today. I wish I was closer so I could go shopping with you Lifeline, Saxy, Purple,Londy and everyone. Will try to meet up with Nitzi in August, still don't know if I'll be able to or not. Getting very close to yarn sale.

Hope everyone has a great day or evening doing things that please you.

Londy glad you had a good health report except for the cholesterol. Do you take a statin for it??I agree with you a reversible purse for your new fabric sounds great.

Lifeline, I wish I could help with your pattern, but I am rather new to this hawl business, however, when I worked it out, 16 sounds correct and 78 would be your number to co. Lovely pattern. When is the wedding????Will you have shawl done in time. You ladies are speed demons, I'm slowwwwww. The shawl for my DD is coming along. I am up to about 3 feet in length. Only 2 or 3 more feeet to go. I found some hair accessories that look just like shawl pins. Was thinking if I can find the right color and style. I'll pick one up for her to wear with shawl. They are alot less expensive than some shawl pins I've seen advertised.

Saxy, I know the 4 of you ladies could create quite the riot in London shopping. You all would make headlines.I would be so proud of you. Have any of you ladies noticed any congestion due to the Olympians coming in. Heard on the news a bus of olympians were on a bus and it, took the driver 4 hours to find the Olympic village from the airport. 

Jynx hope all goes well for your Mom and her dental surgery.Glad you were able to get your needles and such at the yarn shop yesterday. I could not imagine paying $75.00 for one skein of yarn or even more than that. DH and I are on the thrifty side. Hope brothers work things out with your Mom.

Xiang how is new jacket going together for you. Can't wait to see your fingerless gloves. I'm sure all your DDs will want a pair.

Worried about DS in S. Korea. He states they are projecting a tyhoon to hit there on Friday or so. I hate when bad weather hits. I worry about my kids.Hope they have safety plans in effect for folks.

Well off to do my chores that have waited so patiently for me to get to them. Try to get back later. Hugs to all.


----------



## pearlone

Londy can't wait to see a pic of your jacket. It doesn't sound like you are too pleased with it??? Been meaning to ask if your turtleback jacket stretched sideways like Judi's did after several wearings?????Have a fun lunch and enjoy your movie. Will wait for your review.


----------



## pearlone

Hi Polly nice to hear from you. How are things going. Are you into any new projects lately. Did you finish up your pillows. Bet they are cute.


----------



## pearlone

I'm truly off now. Bye!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady

pearlone said:


> Morning from a sl overcast Pa. heard some distant rumbling this orning. Not sure if rain will happen or not. Feel some better this morning. I forgot that I took med on Monday evening, and had a headache and no energy yesterday.Will be whipping thru house today. I wish I was closer so I could go shopping with you Lifeline, Saxy, Purple,Londy and everyone. Will try to meet up with Nitzi in August, still don't know if I'll be able to or not. Getting very close to yarn sale.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day or evening doing things that please you.
> 
> Londy glad you had a good health report except for the cholesterol. Do you take a statin for it??I agree with you a reversible purse for your new fabric sounds great.
> 
> Lifeline, I wish I could help with your pattern, but I am rather new to this hawl business, however, when I worked it out, 16 sounds correct and 78 would be your number to co. Lovely pattern. When is the wedding????Will you have shawl done in time. You ladies are speed demons, I'm slowwwwww. The shawl for my DD is coming along. I am up to about 3 feet in length. Only 2 or 3 more feeet to go. I found some hair accessories that look just like shawl pins. Was thinking if I can find the right color and style. I'll pick one up for her to wear with shawl. They are alot less expensive than some shawl pins I've seen advertised.
> 
> Saxy, I know the 4 of you ladies could create quite the riot in London shopping. You all would make headlines.I would be so proud of you. Have any of you ladies noticed any congestion due to the Olympians coming in. Heard on the news a bus of olympians were on a bus and it, took the driver 4 hours to find the Olympic village from the airport.
> 
> Jynx hope all goes well for your Mom and her dental surgery.Glad you were able to get your needles and such at the yarn shop yesterday. I could not imagine paying $75.00 for one skein of yarn or even more than that. DH and I are on the thrifty side. Hope brothers work things out with your Mom.
> 
> Xiang how is new jacket going together for you. Can't wait to see your fingerless gloves. I'm sure all your DDs will want a pair.
> 
> Worried about DS in S. Korea. He states they are projecting a tyhoon to hit there on Friday or so. I hate when bad weather hits. I worry about my kids.Hope they have safety plans in effect for folks.
> 
> Well off to do my chores that have waited so patiently for me to get to them. Try to get back later. Hugs to all.


I'm too far away from London to notice any problems.


----------



## London Girl

pearlone said:


> Londy can't wait to see a pic of your jacket. It doesn't sound like you are too pleased with it??? Been meaning to ask if your turtleback jacket stretched sideways like Judi's did after several wearings?????Have a fun lunch and enjoy your movie. Will wait for your review.


Hi Dear!! I didn't keep the Turtleback long enough to find out if it stretched sideway but I made my sleeves a lot shorter than the pattern so it might not have been so noticable, I'll ask the friend I gave it to!!
Here is the adult BSJ. It was fun to make but it is too big and quite heavy. Having said that, I might be glad of it come the winter!! It looks as if the bottom edges aren't level but they are, it's just the picture.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning from a sl overcast Pa. heard some distant rumbling this orning. Not sure if rain will happen or not. Feel some better this morning. I forgot that I took med on Monday evening, and had a headache and no energy yesterday.Will be whipping thru house today. I wish I was closer so I could go shopping with you Lifeline, Saxy, Purple,Londy and everyone. Will try to meet up with Nitzi in August, still don't know if I'll be able to or not. Getting very close to yarn sale.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day or evening doing things that please you.
> 
> Londy glad you had a good health report except for the cholesterol. Do you take a statin for it??I agree with you a reversible purse for your new fabric sounds great.
> 
> Lifeline, I wish I could help with your pattern, but I am rather new to this hawl business, however, when I worked it out, 16 sounds correct and 78 would be your number to co. Lovely pattern. When is the wedding????Will you have shawl done in time. You ladies are speed demons, I'm slowwwwww. The shawl for my DD is coming along. I am up to about 3 feet in length. Only 2 or 3 more feeet to go. I found some hair accessories that look just like shawl pins. Was thinking if I can find the right color and style. I'll pick one up for her to wear with shawl. They are alot less expensive than some shawl pins I've seen advertised.
> 
> Saxy, I know the 4 of you ladies could create quite the riot in London shopping. You all would make headlines.I would be so proud of you. Have any of you ladies noticed any congestion due to the Olympians coming in. Heard on the news a bus of olympians were on a bus and it, took the driver 4 hours to find the Olympic village from the airport.
> 
> Jynx hope all goes well for your Mom and her dental surgery.Glad you were able to get your needles and such at the yarn shop yesterday. I could not imagine paying $75.00 for one skein of yarn or even more than that. DH and I are on the thrifty side. Hope brothers work things out with your Mom.
> 
> Xiang how is new jacket going together for you. Can't wait to see your fingerless gloves. I'm sure all your DDs will want a pair.
> 
> Worried about DS in S. Korea. He states they are projecting a tyhoon to hit there on Friday or so. I hate when bad weather hits. I worry about my kids.Hope they have safety plans in effect for folks.
> 
> Well off to do my chores that have waited so patiently for me to get to them. Try to get back later. Hugs to all.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too far away from London to notice any problems.
Click to expand...

I really hope your DS stays safe, we do worry so but that's what parent and grandparents are for! Don't make yourself ill with worrying dear, he wouldn't want that. I am probably the nearest of all of us to the Olympic site but I have to say I haven't noticed too much congestion here yet but it's still early days so I will brace myself for the onslaught!!! I do take statins but have only been on them for a couple of months so there is still time for more improvement, I have to go back for another test in 6 months.xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Well, we are supposed to be comfortably in the cinema now but things didn't quite go to plan. We have a thing here called Orange Wednesday. If you have Orange as your mobile phone provider, you can get half price cinema entry on Wednesdays by texting Orange. They then text back with a reference number which you quote at the box office. I left it a little late to text today and the number did not come back until we had given up and got on the bus home!! If we had been desperate to see the film, we would have paid the full price of £12.20 but we weren't that bothered. We did however have lunch, go to the library and return an item for a refund so it wasn't a complete waste!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening PV. I am good. I too bought wool today. (see above post)
> It was on my trip out with Londy. We had a great time. Went to the shop in Carnaby street and John Lewis. Also bought sandals to go with dress for wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds as if you had a great time. How's the weather in London?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was really quite warm today. Then it rained just after I got home (but only for a little bit)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad the weather is getting better in the UK. Susan said it was warm and sunny in York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> apparently the jet stream is moving back to where it should be and summer is coming back to normal by next week. Whatever normal is!
Click to expand...

Hello Saxy!! Yes, DS told me that this morning but I'll believe it when I see it!!!


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Hi. I just dropped in to post a question in the main section. Can anyone here help?http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-96316-1.html Wool arrived this morning to make this for DD for the wedding.


That is really pretty dear, good luck with it!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! Don't ask what I've been doing recently that has stopped me coming on here cos I have no idea, just busy busy busy with lots of odds and ends!!! Haven't done catch up so if I've missed anything vital can someone pm me please! Gotta go again, love'n'stuff xxxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> no, you don't love us anymore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do love you Saxy, honestly!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but from a distance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm much better from a distance but I love you to the moon and back, if that's far enough!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually you're much better so close that I can hug you. My GSs always use the moon and back saying.
Click to expand...

Aaawww Saxy, thank you!!!! XXXXXXX


----------



## London Girl

Ok, I've been talking to myself for too long so I'll pop along for now and hope to catch some of you later! Love and Hugs xxxxx


----------



## lifeline

pearlone said:


> Morning from a sl overcast Pa. heard some distant rumbling this orning. Not sure if rain will happen or not. Feel some better this morning. I forgot that I took med on Monday evening, and had a headache and no energy yesterday.Will be whipping thru house today. I wish I was closer so I could go shopping with you Lifeline, Saxy, Purple,Londy and everyone. Will try to meet up with Nitzi in August, still don't know if I'll be able to or not. Getting very close to yarn sale.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day or evening doing things that please you.
> 
> Londy glad you had a good health report except for the cholesterol. Do you take a statin for it??I agree with you a reversible purse for your new fabric sounds great.
> 
> Lifeline, I wish I could help with your pattern, but I am rather new to this hawl business, however, when I worked it out, 16 sounds correct and 78 would be your number to co. Lovely pattern. When is the wedding????Will you have shawl done in time. You ladies are speed demons, I'm slowwwwww. The shawl for my DD is coming along. I am up to about 3 feet in length. Only 2 or 3 more feeet to go. I found some hair accessories that look just like shawl pins. Was thinking if I can find the right color and style. I'll pick one up for her to wear with shawl. They are alot less expensive than some shawl pins I've seen advertised.
> 
> Saxy, I know the 4 of you ladies could create quite the riot in London shopping. You all would make headlines.I would be so proud of you. Have any of you ladies noticed any congestion due to the Olympians coming in. Heard on the news a bus of olympians were on a bus and it, took the driver 4 hours to find the Olympic village from the airport.
> 
> Jynx hope all goes well for your Mom and her dental surgery.Glad you were able to get your needles and such at the yarn shop yesterday. I could not imagine paying $75.00 for one skein of yarn or even more than that. DH and I are on the thrifty side. Hope brothers work things out with your Mom.
> 
> Xiang how is new jacket going together for you. Can't wait to see your fingerless gloves. I'm sure all your DDs will want a pair.
> 
> Worried about DS in S. Korea. He states they are projecting a tyhoon to hit there on Friday or so. I hate when bad weather hits. I worry about my kids.Hope they have safety plans in effect for folks.
> 
> Well off to do my chores that have waited so patiently for me to get to them. Try to get back later. Hugs to all.


Hi Pearlie. It sounds like you are getting on with your shwl rel well. Is it a rectangle? Two more feet sounds like it's going to be very big.

I hope your son is okay in S.Korea. Is it easy to keep in contact?

The shawl for DD shouldn't take too long. I've already done a few rows and as I'm not at work, I should be able to zip along with it. I decided to go with cutting out 16 stitches. It is working out correctly. But I had to adjust the way to work the opening panel. I hope it doesn't look strange. :?


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Londy can't wait to see a pic of your jacket. It doesn't sound like you are too pleased with it??? Been meaning to ask if your turtleback jacket stretched sideways like Judi's did after several wearings?????Have a fun lunch and enjoy your movie. Will wait for your review.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dear!! I didn't keep the Turtleback long enough to find out if it stretched sideway but I made my sleeves a lot shorter than the pattern so it might not have been so noticable, I'll ask the friend I gave it to!!
> Here is the adult BSJ. It was fun to make but it is too big and quite heavy. Having said that, I might be glad of it come the winter!! It looks as if the bottom edges aren't level but they are, it's just the picture.
Click to expand...

That's a lovely picture. And the buttons in alternate colours looks good. You should keep it.


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pearlie, in the north of the state we are getting very pleasant temps of 18 to 20 degrees C, and the birds seem to be getting slightly ahead of themselves, with their mating dances. Many of the birds are calling to each other, in preparation for mating - I will need to keep an eye on their nests, as we had one poor little fledgling die after getting tangled in some nylon thread, which was woven into the nest fabric :-( :-(
> 
> It must be too early for anyone to be on yet (it's 5:00pm here), so will check back throughout the evening :thumbup:
> 
> Londy & Lifeline - is it today that you have your outing? Hope you have a great day for it & also maybe find some great bargains xx
> 
> Purple - it is great to hear that you are having a wonderful break with your family xx
> 
> Saxy - bite your tongue ..... There is no evidence of "creepy" ...... More as Smiley said, but it is too wordy to repeat :shock: :roll:
> 
> Jynx - happy to here that you have days that you do nothing (even if it isn't by design. Also good news about the home help for your mum - well done xx
> 
> 
> 
> I frequently bite my tongue while I sleep. Did I ever tell you I waas born tongue-tied? I'm getting like my DH who keeps telling the same stories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of my nephews was born tongue tied
> 
> It's ok to tell the same stories - that way, we will eventually remember the whole thing.
> 
> I only bite my tongue in my sleep, now, if I don't put my mouth guard in - it has also stopped me clenching & grinding my teeth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> would that stop me snoring?
Click to expand...

Not sure, but DH hasn't made any comments about me keeping him awake, lately. Have you seen anyone about this, there may actually be something simple that can be done to help minimise, or prevent, the snoring


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Londy can't wait to see a pic of your jacket. It doesn't sound like you are too pleased with it??? Been meaning to ask if your turtleback jacket stretched sideways like Judi's did after several wearings?????Have a fun lunch and enjoy your movie. Will wait for your review.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dear!! I didn't keep the Turtleback long enough to find out if it stretched sideway but I made my sleeves a lot shorter than the pattern so it might not have been so noticable, I'll ask the friend I gave it to!!
> Here is the adult BSJ. It was fun to make but it is too big and quite heavy. Having said that, I might be glad of it come the winter!! It looks as if the bottom edges aren't level but they are, it's just the picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a lovely picture. And the buttons in alternate colours looks good. You should keep it.
Click to expand...

Londy, I agree with Lifeline - it looks great on you & the colour really suits you

Pearly - you are allowed to worry, but I am sure there will be a contingency plan if the Typhoon does hit.


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Londy can't wait to see a pic of your jacket. It doesn't sound like you are too pleased with it??? Been meaning to ask if your turtleback jacket stretched sideways like Judi's did after several wearings?????Have a fun lunch and enjoy your movie. Will wait for your review.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dear!! I didn't keep the Turtleback long enough to find out if it stretched sideway but I made my sleeves a lot shorter than the pattern so it might not have been so noticable, I'll ask the friend I gave it to!!
> Here is the adult BSJ. It was fun to make but it is too big and quite heavy. Having said that, I might be glad of it come the winter!! It looks as if the bottom edges aren't level but they are, it's just the picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a lovely picture. And the buttons in alternate colours looks good. You should keep it.
Click to expand...

Thanks dear. I must admit it would be useful to take to Cornwall in October and it does look suitably nautical!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening everyone. Just back from the lake. Going to make some pizzas for the children. Did quite a bit of knitting today and ........................................THIS


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Londy can't wait to see a pic of your jacket. It doesn't sound like you are too pleased with it??? Been meaning to ask if your turtleback jacket stretched sideways like Judi's did after several wearings?????Have a fun lunch and enjoy your movie. Will wait for your review.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dear!! I didn't keep the Turtleback long enough to find out if it stretched sideway but I made my sleeves a lot shorter than the pattern so it might not have been so noticable, I'll ask the friend I gave it to!!
> Here is the adult BSJ. It was fun to make but it is too big and quite heavy. Having said that, I might be glad of it come the winter!! It looks as if the bottom edges aren't level but they are, it's just the picture.
Click to expand...

Love the jacket, it looks great. Well done, now you can help me sort out mine!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Off to do some cookiing. Will pop back later. Susan wanted to knbow if I thought the Queen would miss her, so I said she would probably prefer to be shopping in York for wool.. Bye for now. By the way very hot and sunny today. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleV said:


> Off to do some cookiing. Will pop back later. Susan wanted to knbow if I thought the Queen would miss her, so I said she would probably prefer to be shopping in York for wool.. Bye for now. By the way very hot and sunny today. xx


Glad you like the jacket, it's growing on me!! I never like my own work!! Looks like you had a brilliant day, did you have a got on the jetski? Glad the weather is good for you, still dismal here
:thumbdown: xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Off to do some cookiing. Will pop back later. Susan wanted to knbow if I thought the Queen would miss her, so I said she would probably prefer to be shopping in York for wool.. Bye for now. By the way very hot and sunny today. xx
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you like the jacket, it's growing on me!! I never like my own work!! Looks like you had a brilliant day, did you have a got on the jetski? Glad the weather is good for you, still dismal here
> :thumbdown: xxx
Click to expand...

Yes that's me in the photo with DS! :roll:


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Londy can't wait to see a pic of your jacket. It doesn't sound like you are too pleased with it??? Been meaning to ask if your turtleback jacket stretched sideways like Judi's did after several wearings?????Have a fun lunch and enjoy your movie. Will wait for your review.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dear!! I didn't keep the Turtleback long enough to find out if it stretched sideway but I made my sleeves a lot shorter than the pattern so it might not have been so noticable, I'll ask the friend I gave it to!!
> Here is the adult BSJ. It was fun to make but it is too big and quite heavy. Having said that, I might be glad of it come the winter!! It looks as if the bottom edges aren't level but they are, it's just the picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a lovely picture. And the buttons in alternate colours looks good. You should keep it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks dear. I must admit it would be useful to take to Cornwall in October and it does look suitably nautical!
Click to expand...

Yay :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline

PurpleV said:


> Good evening everyone. Just back from the lake. Going to make some pizzas for the children. Did quite a bit of knitting today and ........................................THIS


Fantastic. Looks fun.

Is that DS?


----------



## lifeline

PurpleV said:


> Off to do some cookiing. Will pop back later. Susan wanted to knbow if I thought the Queen would miss her, so I said she would probably prefer to be shopping in York for wool.. Bye for now. By the way very hot and sunny today. xx


LOL :mrgreen:


----------



## lifeline

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening everyone. Just back from the lake. Going to make some pizzas for the children. Did quite a bit of knitting today and ........................................THIS
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic. Looks fun.
> 
> Is that DS?
Click to expand...

Just seen your post to Londy. That has answered the DS question.


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening everyone. Just back from the lake. Going to make some pizzas for the children. Did quite a bit of knitting today and ........................................THIS
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic. Looks fun.
> 
> Is that DS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just seen your post to Londy. That has answered the DS question.
Click to expand...

Evening Rebecca,
I wasn't going to have a go, but DS persuaded me that it would be ok and he would go gently. He then proceeded to go at top speed all round the lake. It was great fun, may have to try it again. Hope you had a good day. xx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening everyone. Just back from the lake. Going to make some pizzas for the children. Did quite a bit of knitting today and ........................................THIS
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic. Looks fun.
> 
> Is that DS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just seen your post to Londy. That has answered the DS question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evening Rebecca,
> I wasn't going to have a go, but DS persuaded me that it would be ok and he would go gently. He then proceeded to go at top speed all round the lake. It was great fun, may have to try it again. Hope you had a good day. xx
Click to expand...

It sounds really exhilarating. (wow amazed my self by spelling exhilarating correctly)


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening everyone. Just back from the lake. Going to make some pizzas for the children. Did quite a bit of knitting today and ........................................THIS
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic. Looks fun.
> 
> Is that DS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just seen your post to Londy. That has answered the DS question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evening Rebecca,
> I wasn't going to have a go, but DS persuaded me that it would be ok and he would go gently. He then proceeded to go at top speed all round the lake. It was great fun, may have to try it again. Hope you had a good day. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds really exhilarating. (wow amazed my self by spelling exhilarating correctly)
Click to expand...

Give yourself a gold star for spelling! Sorry I disappeared onto ebay to buy a new toy for DH!!


----------



## lifeline

You are aloud to wander. Did you find what you wanted? It's not a jet ski is it?
I've been catching up with all my watched topics. I have so many at the moment. Do you find sometimes there seems to be nothing you think worth commenting on and then other times there's lots of interesting things?


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> You are aloud to wander. Did you find what you wanted? It's not a jet ski is it?
> I've been catching up with all my watched topics. I have so many at the moment. Do you find sometimes there seems to be nothing you think worth commenting on and then other times there's lots of interesting things?


Yes it does go a bit like that. Bought Mr P a flight simulator for various aircraft so he can practice. He has several model aircraft that he hasn't flown for years and DS has got him back into it again.


----------



## lifeline

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are aloud to wander. Did you find what you wanted? It's not a jet ski is it?
> I've been catching up with all my watched topics. I have so many at the moment. Do you find sometimes there seems to be nothing you think worth commenting on and then other times there's lots of interesting things?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does go a bit like that. Bought Mr P a flight simulator for various aircraft so he can practice. He has several model aircraft that he hasn't flown for years and DS has got him back into it again.
Click to expand...

That sounds fun. Will he get it while you are in France?


----------



## lifeline

Oooooh, you've just changed your avatar. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are aloud to wander. Did you find what you wanted? It's not a jet ski is it?
> I've been catching up with all my watched topics. I have so many at the moment. Do you find sometimes there seems to be nothing you think worth commenting on and then other times there's lots of interesting things?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does go a bit like that. Bought Mr P a flight simulator for various aircraft so he can practice. He has several model aircraft that he hasn't flown for years and DS has got him back into it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds fun. Will he get it while you are in France?
Click to expand...

No, it's being delivered hom in about 6-8 days. So he will get it when we get home.
DD completed on her house today, so they are officially homeless. But the contract is already to sign on their new house ande they hope to complete by the end of the summer. Apparently our house is now completely full with their stuff and we are booked into the old folks home when we return. I hope she was joking when she said that!!


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Oooooh, you've just changed your avatar. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thought I needed a new image!!
GFs little sister aged 6 said Tu es tres cool Nanna!


----------



## lifeline

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are aloud to wander. Did you find what you wanted? It's not a jet ski is it?
> I've been catching up with all my watched topics. I have so many at the moment. Do you find sometimes there seems to be nothing you think worth commenting on and then other times there's lots of interesting things?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does go a bit like that. Bought Mr P a flight simulator for various aircraft so he can practice. He has several model aircraft that he hasn't flown for years and DS has got him back into it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds fun. Will he get it while you are in France?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's being delivered hom in about 6-8 days. So he will get it when we get home.
> DD completed on her house today, so they are officially homeless. But the contract is already to sign on their new house ande they hope to complete by the end of the summer. Apparently our house is now completely full with their stuff and we are booked into the old folks home when we return. I hope she was joking when she said that!!
Click to expand...

Lets hope she was. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## lifeline

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh, you've just changed your avatar. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I needed a new image!!
> GFs little sister aged 6 said Tu es tres cool Nanna!
Click to expand...

She is quite right   

(sunglasses to go with the cool Nana image)


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are aloud to wander. Did you find what you wanted? It's not a jet ski is it?
> I've been catching up with all my watched topics. I have so many at the moment. Do you find sometimes there seems to be nothing you think worth commenting on and then other times there's lots of interesting things?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does go a bit like that. Bought Mr P a flight simulator for various aircraft so he can practice. He has several model aircraft that he hasn't flown for years and DS has got him back into it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds fun. Will he get it while you are in France?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's being delivered hom in about 6-8 days. So he will get it when we get home.
> DD completed on her house today, so they are officially homeless. But the contract is already to sign on their new house ande they hope to complete by the end of the summer. Apparently our house is now completely full with their stuff and we are booked into the old folks home when we return. I hope she was joking when she said that!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets hope she was. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
Click to expand...

Well they do have 10 days to get thing straight. Oh, and they blew up the tumble dryer!


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh, you've just changed your avatar. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I needed a new image!!
> GFs little sister aged 6 said Tu es tres cool Nanna!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is quite right
> 
> (sunglasses to go with the cool Nana image)
Click to expand...

Couldn't wear the sunglasses on jet ski - they would have fallen off! Will have to get one of those strappy things to hold them on!


----------



## lifeline

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are aloud to wander. Did you find what you wanted? It's not a jet ski is it?
> I've been catching up with all my watched topics. I have so many at the moment. Do you find sometimes there seems to be nothing you think worth commenting on and then other times there's lots of interesting things?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does go a bit like that. Bought Mr P a flight simulator for various aircraft so he can practice. He has several model aircraft that he hasn't flown for years and DS has got him back into it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds fun. Will he get it while you are in France?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's being delivered hom in about 6-8 days. So he will get it when we get home.
> DD completed on her house today, so they are officially homeless. But the contract is already to sign on their new house ande they hope to complete by the end of the summer. Apparently our house is now completely full with their stuff and we are booked into the old folks home when we return. I hope she was joking when she said that!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets hope she was. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well they do have 10 days to get thing straight. Oh, and they blew up the tumble dryer!
Click to expand...

Ohhh nooo. Mind you that's not difficult in the great atempt to get the washing dry :thumbdown: Maybe she will replace it or get it fixed for you.

We once blew a row of machines at the lauderette. We filled it too full in a n atempt to save money. We ended up with singed clothes.


----------



## PurpleFi

Ohhh nooo. Mind you that's not difficult in the great atempt to get the washing dry :thumbdown: Maybe she will replace it or get it fixed for you.

We once blew a row of machines at the lauderette. We filled it too full in a n atempt to save money. We ended up with singed clothes. [/quote]

She has already said she will get a new one. She's good like that. Mind you it was on it's last legs and Mr P had already repaired it once. Perhaps we will get home to find all new appliances!


----------



## lifeline

I'm off now. I want to get some more rows of the wrap I started for Marshmallow done tonight. Have a nice rest of the evening. Sleep well. And thanks for kepping us updated on Susan. Send her my love.


----------



## lifeline

PurpleV said:


> Ohhh nooo. Mind you that's not difficult in the great atempt to get the washing dry :thumbdown: Maybe she will replace it or get it fixed for you.
> 
> We once blew a row of machines at the lauderette. We filled it too full in a n atempt to save money. We ended up with singed clothes.


She has already said she will get a new one. She's good like that. Mind you it was on it's last legs and Mr P had already repaired it once. Perhaps we will get home to find all new appliances![/quote]

hahahaha That would be real apreciation of use of the house lol


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> I'm off now. I want to get some more rows of the wrap I started for Marshmallow done tonight. Have a nice rest of the evening. Sleep well. And thanks for kepping us updated on Susan. Send her my love.


I will text Susan in the morning. Hope is has recovered from not seeing the Queen. Night night, love to Marshmallow. lOVE AND HUGS (OOPS CAPS LOCK) XX


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm off to bed soon as all this fresh air and jet skiing has worn me out. Good night/day/evening/afternoon to all my lovely friends. Love and hugs xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Off to do some cookiing. Will pop back later. Susan wanted to knbow if I thought the Queen would miss her, so I said she would probably prefer to be shopping in York for wool.. Bye for now. By the way very hot and sunny today. xx
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you like the jacket, it's growing on me!! I never like my own work!! Looks like you had a brilliant day, did you have a got on the jetski? Glad the weather is good for you, still dismal here
> :thumbdown: xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes that's me in the photo with DS! :roll:
Click to expand...

OMG so it IS, you look like a teenager!! ten out of ten for looking so super under stress!! You brave girl!!!


----------



## pearlone

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Londy can't wait to see a pic of your jacket. It doesn't sound like you are too pleased with it??? Been meaning to ask if your turtleback jacket stretched sideways like Judi's did after several wearings?????Have a fun lunch and enjoy your movie. Will wait for your review.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dear!! I didn't keep the Turtleback long enough to find out if it stretched sideway but I made my sleeves a lot shorter than the pattern so it might not have been so noticable, I'll ask the friend I gave it to!!
> Here is the adult BSJ. It was fun to make but it is too big and quite heavy. Having said that, I might be glad of it come the winter!! It looks as if the bottom edges aren't level but they are, it's just the picture.
Click to expand...

Oh Londy, I love the colors you chose and your button technique is adorable. The white buttons really stand out.You look like a model in your picture. Great pic of you and gorgeous jacket. I can only hope when I get to making this jacket it is even a quarter as nice. Think, I will try this jacket after I finish scarf and shawl. Question. I have knit squares for an afghan for DD. Now what is the nicest way to connect all the squares together. I have tried a couple things I saw on the internet and didn't like how it looked, so ripped them out. Any suggestions. What would you think of a crochet braid join????Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## London Girl

pearlone said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Londy can't wait to see a pic of your jacket. It doesn't sound like you are too pleased with it??? Been meaning to ask if your turtleback jacket stretched sideways like Judi's did after several wearings?????Have a fun lunch and enjoy your movie. Will wait for your review.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dear!! I didn't keep the Turtleback long enough to find out if it stretched sideway but I made my sleeves a lot shorter than the pattern so it might not have been so noticable, I'll ask the friend I gave it to!!
> Here is the adult BSJ. It was fun to make but it is too big and quite heavy. Having said that, I might be glad of it come the winter!! It looks as if the bottom edges aren't level but they are, it's just the picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Londy, I love the colors you chose and your button technique is adorable. The white buttons really stand out.You look like a model in your picture. Great pic of you and gorgeous jacket. I can only hope when I get to making this jacket it is even a quarter as nice. Think, I will try this jacket after I finish scarf and shawl. Question. I have knit squares for an afghan for DD. Now what is the nicest way to connect all the squares together. I have tried a couple things I saw on the internet and didn't like how it looked, so ripped them out. Any suggestions. What would you think of a crochet braid join????Any suggestions appreciated.
Click to expand...

Glad you like the jacket dear and though I say it myself, the photo came out ok!!! Any help you need with yours, I will be happy to give but don't do as many stripes as me, it took me ages to darn all the ends in!!! I always think the joining makes or breaks an Afghan. Leave it with me, I have a book in my sewing room, the American Aran Afghan I think it is and I love the way they joined the squares. I am going to bed now but will look in the morning!! Lotsa love, J xxxxxxx


----------



## pearlone

Purple I can't believe you got on the jet ski. Hope your joints will be okay with this. You are a happenin Nana that is for sure. How did your shoulder do? It is wondeful of your DD and SIL to replace your dryer. Hope you don't end up in the old folks home when you return to UK.LOL We'd find you where ever you were and rescue you and your DH. Couldn't have our Purple MIA. Glad you all are enjoying yourselves. Continue to have fun and don't act your age.LOL Love you . Tell GS we are happy to hear she is enjoying herself, but did hear the Queen had sent out investigators to find her. She missed her at the white water rafting.


----------



## pearlone

Lifeline, I know your DD's shawl will look stunning. Can't wait to see the finished work. How do you like your vacation time so far. It must be a relief to do what you want when you want. Hope you are sleeping in and getting extra rest. Tomorrow is Marshmallow's last day of school. I'm sure she can't wait for this term to end.


----------



## pearlone

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Londy can't wait to see a pic of your jacket. It doesn't sound like you are too pleased with it??? Been meaning to ask if your turtleback jacket stretched sideways like Judi's did after several wearings?????Have a fun lunch and enjoy your movie. Will wait for your review.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dear!! I didn't keep the Turtleback long enough to find out if it stretched sideway but I made my sleeves a lot shorter than the pattern so it might not have been so noticable, I'll ask the friend I gave it to!!
> Here is the adult BSJ. It was fun to make but it is too big and quite heavy. Having said that, I might be glad of it come the winter!! It looks as if the bottom edges aren't level but they are, it's just the picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Londy, I love the colors you chose and your button technique is adorable. The white buttons really stand out.You look like a model in your picture. Great pic of you and gorgeous jacket. I can only hope when I get to making this jacket it is even a quarter as nice. Think, I will try this jacket after I finish scarf and shawl. Question. I have knit squares for an afghan for DD. Now what is the nicest way to connect all the squares together. I have tried a couple things I saw on the internet and didn't like how it looked, so ripped them out. Any suggestions. What would you think of a crochet braid join????Any suggestions appreciated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you like the jacket dear and though I say it myself, the photo came out ok!!! Any help you need with yours, I will be happy to give but don't do as many stripes as me, it took me ages to darn all the ends in!!! I always think the joining makes or breaks an Afghan. Leave it with me, I have a book in my sewing room, the American Aran Afghan I think it is and I love the way they joined the squares. I am going to bed now but will look in the morning!! Lotsa love, J xxxxxxx
Click to expand...

Thanks Londy. I agree if the joining isn't good all that work was for not. I will not give a gift I have made if it does meet with my approval. Thanks for your help. I will make less stripes in my jacket. Although I really like yours.


----------



## pearlone

Off for now. Need to get the garlic bread in the oven. Lasagna nite. Hugs to all.


----------



## patrican

Good morning / evening / afternoon,

Jumping in at the end before I begin at the beginning. :lol: 

What?? Our Purple on a jetski.....now why does that not surprise me. You go girl. Was it better than or as good as rollerskates? :XD: Speed on water, I'm sure it was a sight to behold.

Ooohh! Ooohh! News flash. My 15 yo has been jumping around in great excitement for the last 2 days as she has just been accepted into her very first real job. Not sure when she'll start......but Yippee for her anyway. :thumbup: 
Now I'm off to do some catch up.


----------



## patrican

pearlone said:


> Off for now. Need to get the garlic bread in the oven. Lasagna nite. Hugs to all.


Hi & bye Purley.


----------



## patrican

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, I guess it was a day to get yarn. I got my swap box in the mail and got some lovely yarns. One is from France. I thought of Purple when I unwrapped it. I also recieved ribbon yarn. I have read on the forum folks using it, but haven't tried it myself. Now I will get the opportunity to do so.
> 
> Having a not so hot day. Binky hope your DD feels much improved soon. Lifeline and I know what it is like to be dizzy. Nasty experience.
> 
> Oh Sharon gorgeous pics. My fav is the one with the creek and overhanging trees. Found the clock tp be very ingeniuous. Yes, were you able to buy wool at the center???Looks like you had a gorgeous day for your outing.
> 
> Purple thanks for update on GS. Glad she has gotten some wool in York, and that the weather is behaving.
> It sounds as if you are having a terrific time visiting with family. Glad your weather is sunny and nice also. Miss you both.
> 
> Londy and Lifeline, sounds like you both had a super shopping day. Love the prints and yarn s in your pic Londy. Rebecca can't wait to see your shoes for the wedding. Did you ladies have lunch out???A glass of wine or so.
> 
> Off for dinner that DH cooked. hamburgers and baked beans. Later.
> 
> 
> 
> We did have a lovely lunch that we both enjoyed but sadly, it was not a place that served wine or we certainly would have had a glass or two!! I now have to figure out what to do with my new fabric and yarn stash. ooh, isn't life hard?!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

I'm sure whatever you decide to make will be wonderful.


----------



## patrican

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Londy can't wait to see a pic of your jacket. It doesn't sound like you are too pleased with it??? Been meaning to ask if your turtleback jacket stretched sideways like Judi's did after several wearings?????Have a fun lunch and enjoy your movie. Will wait for your review.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dear!! I didn't keep the Turtleback long enough to find out if it stretched sideway but I made my sleeves a lot shorter than the pattern so it might not have been so noticable, I'll ask the friend I gave it to!!
> Here is the adult BSJ. It was fun to make but it is too big and quite heavy. Having said that, I might be glad of it come the winter!! It looks as if the bottom edges aren't level but they are, it's just the picture.
Click to expand...

I think it looks great Londy. Definitely looks warm and cosy. :thumbup:


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> Good evening everyone. Just back from the lake. Going to make some pizzas for the children. Did quite a bit of knitting today and ........................................THIS


Now that looks fun! No sedate grannies here. :XD:


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are aloud to wander. Did you find what you wanted? It's not a jet ski is it?
> I've been catching up with all my watched topics. I have so many at the moment. Do you find sometimes there seems to be nothing you think worth commenting on and then other times there's lots of interesting things?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does go a bit like that. Bought Mr P a flight simulator for various aircraft so he can practice. He has several model aircraft that he hasn't flown for years and DS has got him back into it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds fun. Will he get it while you are in France?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's being delivered hom in about 6-8 days. So he will get it when we get home.
> DD completed on her house today, so they are officially homeless. But the contract is already to sign on their new house ande they hope to complete by the end of the summer. Apparently our house is now completely full with their stuff and we are booked into the old folks home when we return. I hope she was joking when she said that!!
Click to expand...

No, no - don't let them book you into the old fogies home - it's supposed to be a cruise ship or one of the posh hotels remember?? Cruise ship preferrable so it can call in at all ports to pick up the rest of us.


----------



## patrican

All caught up - now I'm off to add a few more stitches to my very colourful eagle before the two juniors get out of their beds. Have a wonderful 24 hours everyone and hope all of you only receive good news about anything. Love and hugs to all. Smiley / Patticake xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Good evening everyone. Just back from the lake. Going to make some pizzas for the children. Did quite a bit of knitting today and ........................................THIS


Wow ....... Go you ...... Thought you were NEVER going to get on one .... It looks like a huge amount of fun xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh, you've just changed your avatar. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I needed a new image!!
> GFs little sister aged 6 said Tu es tres cool Nanna!
Click to expand...

How sweet is she :lol: and how true xx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Londy can't wait to see a pic of your jacket. It doesn't sound like you are too pleased with it??? Been meaning to ask if your turtleback jacket stretched sideways like Judi's did after several wearings?????Have a fun lunch and enjoy your movie. Will wait for your review.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dear!! I didn't keep the Turtleback long enough to find out if it stretched sideway but I made my sleeves a lot shorter than the pattern so it might not have been so noticable, I'll ask the friend I gave it to!!
> Here is the adult BSJ. It was fun to make but it is too big and quite heavy. Having said that, I might be glad of it come the winter!! It looks as if the bottom edges aren't level but they are, it's just the picture.
Click to expand...

I love it looks really good on you and yes you will probably appreciate come this winter


----------



## binkbrice

Purple that looks so fun 
Everyone hope you have a nice night or day


----------



## Dreamweaver

*PV* Terrific picture.... and such fun.... I am a speed demon and love to go fast and feel the wind. Looks like you had a grand time and all that fresh air.......

*Londy*Another terrific picture. I *love* all the stripes in your jacket and the great buttons. You may feel it is a little big, but it doesn't look sloppy.... just nice and comfy. The sleeves turned out well. Did you end up adding to them from the provisional cast-on? I think I remember you sayingthat..... Love your hair.... Wish mine would look like that.... Glad to hear you had a good report. I take a statin but numbers still aren't as good as I would like. Maybe I need to move my butt????

*Smiley* Yeah to DD on the job!!!! Nothing like having your own money... 16 year old GD applied for summer work but didn't get a call back.... I know her heart wasn't really in it and her school schedule too heavy to allow much, if any, work once classes start again... but a little spending money would have been nice.....

It is much later than I thought. Best get to bed. I just needed a little KP time to decompress. I'll not bore you with the details but just say that the dentist experience was an absolute nightmare for everybody. I *will not* be going through anything like that again. Mom was in bed for the night when we left a couple hours ago, but her phones and TV lost signal while were there and I can't get a technician out until after 4 tomorrow....... I may go to knit for afternoon.... as friend may need help getting her dog out of the car coming from the vet's after surgery and I volunteered before all mom's stuff went out. I also have to cancel my one a month meeting Sat. in order to take mom back to dentist for a spot check on Sat... DH may fill in for me - if he isn't working. BTW, he was diagnosed with "trigger finger" this morning and is going to have cortizone shots in all the joints of his hand.... I have seen so many on KP talk about this.... Can't believe it is him instead of me!!!! The Dr. did call me today but I wasn't home so will check in with him in the morning....
Night all!


----------



## lifeline

patrican said:


> Good morning / evening / afternoon,
> 
> Jumping in at the end before I begin at the beginning. :lol:
> 
> What?? Our Purple on a jetski.....now why does that not surprise me. You go girl. Was it better than or as good as rollerskates? :XD: Speed on water, I'm sure it was a sight to behold.
> 
> Ooohh! Ooohh! News flash. My 15 yo has been jumping around in great excitement for the last 2 days as she has just been accepted into her very first real job. Not sure when she'll start......but Yippee for her anyway. :thumbup:
> Now I'm off to do some catch up.


What great news for DD. I hope she enjoys it.


----------



## lifeline

pearlone said:


> Lifeline, I know your DD's shawl will look stunning. Can't wait to see the finished work. How do you like your vacation time so far. It must be a relief to do what you want when you want. Hope you are sleeping in and getting extra rest. Tomorrow is Marshmallow's last day of school. I'm sure she can't wait for this term to end.


I am having lots of late mornings. DH brings me a cup of tea when he hears me moving into the bathroom. So I am being a little spoiled. I am spending the days doing lots of knitting. DD is really looking forwrd to no school after Friday.


----------



## London Girl

patrican said:


> Good morning / evening / afternoon,
> 
> Jumping in at the end before I begin at the beginning. :lol:
> 
> What?? Our Purple on a jetski.....now why does that not surprise me. You go girl. Was it better than or as good as rollerskates? :XD: Speed on water, I'm sure it was a sight to behold.
> 
> Ooohh! Ooohh! News flash. My 15 yo has been jumping around in great excitement for the last 2 days as she has just been accepted into her very first real job. Not sure when she'll start......but Yippee for her anyway. :thumbup:
> Now I'm off to do some catch up.


Hi dear, good for your daughter!! What will she be doing? I hope it is something that will keep her busy and earn her lots of money, yay!!


----------



## London Girl

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening everyone. Just back from the lake. Going to make some pizzas for the children. Did quite a bit of knitting today and ........................................THIS
> 
> 
> 
> Now that looks fun! No sedate grannies here. :XD:
Click to expand...

Yeh, I wanna go!!!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh, you've just changed your avatar. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I needed a new image!!
> GFs little sister aged 6 said Tu es tres cool Nanna!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How sweet is she :lol: and how true xx
Click to expand...

Mine just says "Grandma, you're bonkers"!!!!


----------



## London Girl

Dreamweaver said:


> *PV* Terrific picture.... and such fun.... I am a speed demon and love to go fast and feel the wind. Looks like you had a grand time and all that fresh air.......
> 
> *Londy*Another terrific picture. I *love* all the stripes in your jacket and the great buttons. You may feel it is a little big, but it doesn't look sloppy.... just nice and comfy. The sleeves turned out well. Did you end up adding to them from the provisional cast-on? I think I remember you sayingthat..... Love your hair.... Wish mine would look like that.... Glad to hear you had a good report. I take a statin but numbers still aren't as good as I would like. Maybe I need to move my butt????
> 
> *Smiley* Yeah to DD on the job!!!! Nothing like having your own money... 16 year old GD applied for summer work but didn't get a call back.... I know her heart wasn't really in it and her school schedule too heavy to allow much, if any, work once classes start again... but a little spending money would have been nice.....
> 
> It is much later than I thought. Best get to bed. I just needed a little KP time to decompress. I'll not bore you with the details but just say that the dentist experience was an absolute nightmare for everybody. I *will not* be going through anything like that again. Mom was in bed for the night when we left a couple hours ago, but her phones and TV lost signal while were there and I can't get a technician out until after 4 tomorrow....... I may go to knit for afternoon.... as friend may need help getting her dog out of the car coming from the vet's after surgery and I volunteered before all mom's stuff went out. I also have to cancel my one a month meeting Sat. in order to take mom back to dentist for a spot check on Sat... DH may fill in for me - if he isn't working. BTW, he was diagnosed with "trigger finger" this morning and is going to have cortizone shots in all the joints of his hand.... I have seen so many on KP talk about this.... Can't believe it is him instead of me!!!! The Dr. did call me today but I wasn't home so will check in with him in the morning....
> Night all!


Hi Jynx! Sorry about the dentist trip, that sounds really awful for everyone involved. I've kind of been there with my late MIL and even 30 years later the memory is still extremely clear and makes me shudder. Thanks for the nice comments about my jacket, yes, I did do the sleeve extensions from the prov cast on, went really easy, don't ever want to make another one though!! Sorry about DH fingers, hope the treatment isn't too painful and does the trick. Hope life looks a little rosier by the time you read this, we're always here to share, even if we're not online!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Londy can't wait to see a pic of your jacket. It doesn't sound like you are too pleased with it??? Been meaning to ask if your turtleback jacket stretched sideways like Judi's did after several wearings?????Have a fun lunch and enjoy your movie. Will wait for your review.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dear!! I didn't keep the Turtleback long enough to find out if it stretched sideway but I made my sleeves a lot shorter than the pattern so it might not have been so noticable, I'll ask the friend I gave it to!!
> Here is the adult BSJ. It was fun to make but it is too big and quite heavy. Having said that, I might be glad of it come the winter!! It looks as if the bottom edges aren't level but they are, it's just the picture.
Click to expand...

just look at you, so cute and cuddly and warm. I love the colours.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening PV. I am good. I too bought wool today. (see above post)
> It was on my trip out with Londy. We had a great time. Went to the shop in Carnaby street and John Lewis. Also bought sandals to go with dress for wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds as if you had a great time. How's the weather in London?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was really quite warm today. Then it rained just after I got home (but only for a little bit)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad the weather is getting better in the UK. Susan said it was warm and sunny in York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> apparently the jet stream is moving back to where it should be and summer is coming back to normal by next week. Whatever normal is!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Saxy!! Yes, DS told me that this morning but I'll believe it when I see it!!!
Click to expand...

well, they keep saying it. Unfortunately it doesn't hold out too good for my weekend in the mud! I have Physio at 1300, a funeral at 1540, then we're off to Kent to get wet.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Off to do some cookiing. Will pop back later. Susan wanted to knbow if I thought the Queen would miss her, so I said she would probably prefer to be shopping in York for wool.. Bye for now. By the way very hot and sunny today. xx
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you like the jacket, it's growing on me!! I never like my own work!! Looks like you had a brilliant day, did you have a got on the jetski? Glad the weather is good for you, still dismal here
> :thumbdown: xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes that's me in the photo with DS! :roll:
Click to expand...

I thought it was, then that the hair was too long. You really don't like acting your age do you? A sprightly youngster having a joy ride. Well done you!


----------



## SaxonLady

patrican said:


> Good morning / evening / afternoon,
> 
> Jumping in at the end before I begin at the beginning. :lol:
> 
> What?? Our Purple on a jetski.....now why does that not surprise me. You go girl. Was it better than or as good as rollerskates? :XD: Speed on water, I'm sure it was a sight to behold.
> 
> Ooohh! Ooohh! News flash. My 15 yo has been jumping around in great excitement for the last 2 days as she has just been accepted into her very first real job. Not sure when she'll start......but Yippee for her anyway. :thumbup:
> Now I'm off to do some catch up.


well done her. Wonderful news.


----------



## SaxonLady

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are aloud to wander. Did you find what you wanted? It's not a jet ski is it?
> I've been catching up with all my watched topics. I have so many at the moment. Do you find sometimes there seems to be nothing you think worth commenting on and then other times there's lots of interesting things?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does go a bit like that. Bought Mr P a flight simulator for various aircraft so he can practice. He has several model aircraft that he hasn't flown for years and DS has got him back into it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds fun. Will he get it while you are in France?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's being delivered hom in about 6-8 days. So he will get it when we get home.
> DD completed on her house today, so they are officially homeless. But the contract is already to sign on their new house ande they hope to complete by the end of the summer. Apparently our house is now completely full with their stuff and we are booked into the old folks home when we return. I hope she was joking when she said that!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, no - don't let them book you into the old fogies home - it's supposed to be a cruise ship or one of the posh hotels remember?? Cruise ship preferrable so it can call in at all ports to pick up the rest of us.
Click to expand...

The Queen Elizabeth is offering £400 off their Carribean cruise .


----------



## SaxonLady

Dreamweaver said:


> *PV* Terrific picture.... and such fun.... I am a speed demon and love to go fast and feel the wind. Looks like you had a grand time and all that fresh air.......
> 
> *Londy*Another terrific picture. I *love* all the stripes in your jacket and the great buttons. You may feel it is a little big, but it doesn't look sloppy.... just nice and comfy. The sleeves turned out well. Did you end up adding to them from the provisional cast-on? I think I remember you sayingthat..... Love your hair.... Wish mine would look like that.... Glad to hear you had a good report. I take a statin but numbers still aren't as good as I would like. Maybe I need to move my butt????
> 
> *Smiley* Yeah to DD on the job!!!! Nothing like having your own money... 16 year old GD applied for summer work but didn't get a call back.... I know her heart wasn't really in it and her school schedule too heavy to allow much, if any, work once classes start again... but a little spending money would have been nice.....
> 
> It is much later than I thought. Best get to bed. I just needed a little KP time to decompress. I'll not bore you with the details but just say that the dentist experience was an absolute nightmare for everybody. I *will not* be going through anything like that again. Mom was in bed for the night when we left a couple hours ago, but her phones and TV lost signal while were there and I can't get a technician out until after 4 tomorrow....... I may go to knit for afternoon.... as friend may need help getting her dog out of the car coming from the vet's after surgery and I volunteered before all mom's stuff went out. I also have to cancel my one a month meeting Sat. in order to take mom back to dentist for a spot check on Sat... DH may fill in for me - if he isn't working. BTW, he was diagnosed with "trigger finger" this morning and is going to have cortizone shots in all the joints of his hand.... I have seen so many on KP talk about this.... Can't believe it is him instead of me!!!! The Dr. did call me today but I wasn't home so will check in with him in the morning....
> Night all!


DH should knit - to exercise his fingers!


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> *PV* Terrific picture.... and such fun.... I am a speed demon and love to go fast and feel the wind. Looks like you had a grand time and all that fresh air.......
> 
> *Londy*Another terrific picture. I *love* all the stripes in your jacket and the great buttons. You may feel it is a little big, but it doesn't look sloppy.... just nice and comfy. The sleeves turned out well. Did you end up adding to them from the provisional cast-on? I think I remember you sayingthat..... Love your hair.... Wish mine would look like that.... Glad to hear you had a good report. I take a statin but numbers still aren't as good as I would like. Maybe I need to move my butt????
> 
> *Smiley* Yeah to DD on the job!!!! Nothing like having your own money... 16 year old GD applied for summer work but didn't get a call back.... I know her heart wasn't really in it and her school schedule too heavy to allow much, if any, work once classes start again... but a little spending money would have been nice.....
> 
> It is much later than I thought. Best get to bed. I just needed a little KP time to decompress. I'll not bore you with the details but just say that the dentist experience was an absolute nightmare for everybody. I *will not* be going through anything like that again. Mom was in bed for the night when we left a couple hours ago, but her phones and TV lost signal while were there and I can't get a technician out until after 4 tomorrow....... I may go to knit for afternoon.... as friend may need help getting her dog out of the car coming from the vet's after surgery and I volunteered before all mom's stuff went out. I also have to cancel my one a month meeting Sat. in order to take mom back to dentist for a spot check on Sat... DH may fill in for me - if he isn't working. BTW, he was diagnosed with "trigger finger" this morning and is going to have cortizone shots in all the joints of his hand.... I have seen so many on KP talk about this.... Can't believe it is him instead of me!!!! The Dr. did call me today but I wasn't home so will check in with him in the morning....
> Night all!
> 
> 
> 
> DH should knit - to exercise his fingers!
Click to expand...

Good afternoon from the sunny Loire Valley. Had text from Susan, she had rain last night but good this morning and she was packing up to go home. Just been shopping and made rice krispie and chocolate cakes with the kids. Off to do some lunch now and then maybe a walk and some knitting later. Thanks for nice comments about photo, it was great fun and we will be going again. It was faster than roller skating and wetter too. Hope everyone iws ok, will try and do catch up later but at the moment I am being hassled by straving kids including DS and Mr P. Love you all lots. xxx


----------



## Xiang

Hi Saxy - how are you, do you have nice weather today? Winter is starting to make itself felt here, so am trying to get at least one jumper or jacket finished for me :roll: 

DH got a little upset with me tonight, cos I need to buy some more yarn to finish the Noro jacket, and the cheapest prices I have found is in the US, so will be ordering tomorrow. Have promised that I won't be buying anymore yarn until I have saved enough for whatever project the yarn is needed for :XD: ....... Luckily I have enough projects on the drawing board to keep me going for awhile :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Londy can't wait to see a pic of your jacket. It doesn't sound like you are too pleased with it??? Been meaning to ask if your turtleback jacket stretched sideways like Judi's did after several wearings?????Have a fun lunch and enjoy your movie. Will wait for your review.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dear!! I didn't keep the Turtleback long enough to find out if it stretched sideway but I made my sleeves a lot shorter than the pattern so it might not have been so noticable, I'll ask the friend I gave it to!!
> Here is the adult BSJ. It was fun to make but it is too big and quite heavy. Having said that, I might be glad of it come the winter!! It looks as if the bottom edges aren't level but they are, it's just the picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just look at you, so cute and cuddly and warm. I love the colours.
Click to expand...

Thanks sweetie, it actually looks better in the picture than in the mirror :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> *PV* Terrific picture.... and such fun.... I am a speed demon and love to go fast and feel the wind. Looks like you had a grand time and all that fresh air.......
> 
> *Londy*Another terrific picture. I *love* all the stripes in your jacket and the great buttons. You may feel it is a little big, but it doesn't look sloppy.... just nice and comfy. The sleeves turned out well. Did you end up adding to them from the provisional cast-on? I think I remember you sayingthat..... Love your hair.... Wish mine would look like that.... Glad to hear you had a good report. I take a statin but numbers still aren't as good as I would like. Maybe I need to move my butt????
> 
> *Smiley* Yeah to DD on the job!!!! Nothing like having your own money... 16 year old GD applied for summer work but didn't get a call back.... I know her heart wasn't really in it and her school schedule too heavy to allow much, if any, work once classes start again... but a little spending money would have been nice.....
> 
> It is much later than I thought. Best get to bed. I just needed a little KP time to decompress. I'll not bore you with the details but just say that the dentist experience was an absolute nightmare for everybody. I *will not* be going through anything like that again. Mom was in bed for the night when we left a couple hours ago, but her phones and TV lost signal while were there and I can't get a technician out until after 4 tomorrow....... I may go to knit for afternoon.... as friend may need help getting her dog out of the car coming from the vet's after surgery and I volunteered before all mom's stuff went out. I also have to cancel my one a month meeting Sat. in order to take mom back to dentist for a spot check on Sat... DH may fill in for me - if he isn't working. BTW, he was diagnosed with "trigger finger" this morning and is going to have cortizone shots in all the joints of his hand.... I have seen so many on KP talk about this.... Can't believe it is him instead of me!!!! The Dr. did call me today but I wasn't home so will check in with him in the morning....
> Night all!
> 
> 
> 
> DH should knit - to exercise his fingers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good afternoon from the sunny Loire Valley. Had text from Susan, she had rain last night but good this morning and she was packing up to go home. Just been shopping and made rice krispie and chocolate cakes with the kids. Off to do some lunch now and then maybe a walk and some knitting later. Thanks for nice comments about photo, it was great fun and we will be going again. It was faster than roller skating and wetter too. Hope everyone iws ok, will try and do catch up later but at the moment I am being hassled by straving kids including DS and Mr P. Love you all lots. xxx
Click to expand...

You carry on having a wonderful time for al of us!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are aloud to wander. Did you find what you wanted? It's not a jet ski is it?
> I've been catching up with all my watched topics. I have so many at the moment. Do you find sometimes there seems to be nothing you think worth commenting on and then other times there's lots of interesting things?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does go a bit like that. Bought Mr P a flight simulator for various aircraft so he can practice. He has several model aircraft that he hasn't flown for years and DS has got him back into it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds fun. Will he get it while you are in France?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's being delivered hom in about 6-8 days. So he will get it when we get home.
> DD completed on her house today, so they are officially homeless. But the contract is already to sign on their new house ande they hope to complete by the end of the summer. Apparently our house is now completely full with their stuff and we are booked into the old folks home when we return. I hope she was joking when she said that!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, no - don't let them book you into the old fogies home - it's supposed to be a cruise ship or one of the posh hotels remember?? Cruise ship preferrable so it can call in at all ports to pick up the rest of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Queen Elizabeth is offering £400 off their Carribean cruise .
Click to expand...

Are you going? If you're going, I'm coming too!!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Londy can't wait to see a pic of your jacket. It doesn't sound like you are too pleased with it??? Been meaning to ask if your turtleback jacket stretched sideways like Judi's did after several wearings?????Have a fun lunch and enjoy your movie. Will wait for your review.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dear!! I didn't keep the Turtleback long enough to find out if it stretched sideway but I made my sleeves a lot shorter than the pattern so it might not have been so noticable, I'll ask the friend I gave it to!!
> Here is the adult BSJ. It was fun to make but it is too big and quite heavy. Having said that, I might be glad of it come the winter!! It looks as if the bottom edges aren't level but they are, it's just the picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just look at you, so cute and cuddly and warm. I love the colours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks sweetie, it actually looks better in the picture than in the mirror :roll: :roll: :roll:
Click to expand...

That's because you look at yourself differently to how everyone else does


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Hi Saxy - how are you, do you have nice weather today? Winter is starting to make itself felt here, so am trying to get at least one jumper or jacket finished for me :roll:
> 
> DH got a little upset with me tonight, cos I need to buy some more yarn to finish the Noro jacket, and the cheapest prices I have found is in the US, so will be ordering tomorrow. Have promised that I won't be buying anymore yarn until I have saved enough for whatever project the yarn is needed for :XD: ....... Luckily I have enough projects on the drawing board to keep me going for awhile :thumbup:


the sun is shining
the sky is blue
you love me
and I love you.
what more on earth could a girl want?

yep- more wool. Go for it.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are aloud to wander. Did you find what you wanted? It's not a jet ski is it?
> I've been catching up with all my watched topics. I have so many at the moment. Do you find sometimes there seems to be nothing you think worth commenting on and then other times there's lots of interesting things?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does go a bit like that. Bought Mr P a flight simulator for various aircraft so he can practice. He has several model aircraft that he hasn't flown for years and DS has got him back into it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds fun. Will he get it while you are in France?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's being delivered hom in about 6-8 days. So he will get it when we get home.
> DD completed on her house today, so they are officially homeless. But the contract is already to sign on their new house ande they hope to complete by the end of the summer. Apparently our house is now completely full with their stuff and we are booked into the old folks home when we return. I hope she was joking when she said that!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, no - don't let them book you into the old fogies home - it's supposed to be a cruise ship or one of the posh hotels remember?? Cruise ship preferrable so it can call in at all ports to pick up the rest of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Queen Elizabeth is offering £400 off their Carribean cruise .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you going? If you're going, I'm coming too!!
Click to expand...

£999 for an inside cabin, not much more for an outer. I certainly would if I had the money.


----------



## lifeline

Hello anyone who's on. Had a morning of knitting and planning on something very much the sme this afternoon. Having a break for lunch right now.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone. I'm back if only passing through!!! Anything importants happened? Is everybody well? It's peed down through the nights but the days have been quite nice and warm. Until we get home and the moment you hit that NE coast it's a couple of overcoats colder....GS2's birthday today so I'v egot to get myself up there by 5. I've a message to do first though....I can't catch up 20 pages...Purley where's your up to date stories?


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Londy can't wait to see a pic of your jacket. It doesn't sound like you are too pleased with it??? Been meaning to ask if your turtleback jacket stretched sideways like Judi's did after several wearings?????Have a fun lunch and enjoy your movie. Will wait for your review.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dear!! I didn't keep the Turtleback long enough to find out if it stretched sideway but I made my sleeves a lot shorter than the pattern so it might not have been so noticable, I'll ask the friend I gave it to!!
> Here is the adult BSJ. It was fun to make but it is too big and quite heavy. Having said that, I might be glad of it come the winter!! It looks as if the bottom edges aren't level but they are, it's just the picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just look at you, so cute and cuddly and warm. I love the colours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks sweetie, it actually looks better in the picture than in the mirror :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because you look at yourself differently to how everyone else does
Click to expand...

Yes, I have been told that before......!


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Well it only took me six hours , but i made it back .
> 
> I finally did it ladies , i got my hair chopped
> Here's is the pic , she took off a good 12 or 13 inches
> It feels sooooo different i keep trying to reach back and bring it around but it wont come around the shoulder LOL


Love your hair girl...And I like how you donate it... :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Saxy - how are you, do you have nice weather today? Winter is starting to make itself felt here, so am trying to get at least one jumper or jacket finished for me :roll:
> 
> DH got a little upset with me tonight, cos I need to buy some more yarn to finish the Noro jacket, and the cheapest prices I have found is in the US, so will be ordering tomorrow. Have promised that I won't be buying anymore yarn until I have saved enough for whatever project the yarn is needed for :XD: ....... Luckily I have enough projects on the drawing board to keep me going for awhile :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> the sun is shining
> the sky is blue
> you love me
> and I love you.
> what more on earth could a girl want?
> 
> yep- more wool. Go for it.
Click to expand...

Hehehehe!!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are aloud to wander. Did you find what you wanted? It's not a jet ski is it?
> I've been catching up with all my watched topics. I have so many at the moment. Do you find sometimes there seems to be nothing you think worth commenting on and then other times there's lots of interesting things?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does go a bit like that. Bought Mr P a flight simulator for various aircraft so he can practice. He has several model aircraft that he hasn't flown for years and DS has got him back into it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds fun. Will he get it while you are in France?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's being delivered hom in about 6-8 days. So he will get it when we get home.
> DD completed on her house today, so they are officially homeless. But the contract is already to sign on their new house ande they hope to complete by the end of the summer. Apparently our house is now completely full with their stuff and we are booked into the old folks home when we return. I hope she was joking when she said that!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, no - don't let them book you into the old fogies home - it's supposed to be a cruise ship or one of the posh hotels remember?? Cruise ship preferrable so it can call in at all ports to pick up the rest of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Queen Elizabeth is offering £400 off their Carribean cruise .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you going? If you're going, I'm coming too!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> £999 for an inside cabin, not much more for an outer. I certainly would if I had the money.
Click to expand...

Yeh, same here I guess. My neighbour and I have a sort of plan to do some sort of cruise sometime in the future but we are both so worried about pushing the other one into it, we haven't even looked at brochures yet!!!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. I'm back if only passing through!!! Anything importants happened? Is everybody well? It's peed down through the nights but the days have been quite nice and warm. Until we get home and the moment you hit that NE coast it's a couple of overcoats colder....GS2's birthday today so I'v egot to get myself up there by 5. I've a message to do first though....I can't catch up 20 pages...Purley where's your up to date stories?


Well, Becca and I had a great day out, Purple has been round the lake on a jetski, Jynx is tearing her hair out, I finished my adult BSJ, Purly is sewing up an Afghan, Patticake's daughter has a job, Linky (I thinky) had her haircut, it looks fab. More in a minute!!!....... Xiang is cold and is finishing acouple of items.......Saxy wants to go on a cruise but is going to wallow in mud instead.....Jynx's DH has to have injections for trigger finger and Lifeline is having lots of lovely lie-ins!!!


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. I'm back if only passing through!!! Anything importants happened? Is everybody well? It's peed down through the nights but the days have been quite nice and warm. Until we get home and the moment you hit that NE coast it's a couple of overcoats colder....GS2's birthday today so I'v egot to get myself up there by 5. I've a message to do first though....I can't catch up 20 pages...Purley where's your up to date stories?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Becca and I had a great day out, Purple has been round the lake on a jetski, Jynx is tearing her hair out, I finished my adult BSJ, Purly is sewing up an Afghan, Patticake's daughter has a job, Linky (I thinky) had her haircut, it looks fab. More in a minute!!!....... Xiang is cold and is finishing acouple of items.......Saxy wants to go on a cruise but is going to wallow in mud instead.....Jynx's DH has to have injections for trigger finger and Lifeline is having lots of lovely lie-ins!!!
Click to expand...

There's not much happened then? :roll: Well, as far as I'm concerned DH is still quiet..We went to the Mecca Bingo the other night. We'd never ever been before so enrolled last week. OMG...we couldn't keep up..hahaha....We never won anything. I was watching some women feeding the machines with £'s and never flickering...I thought it might have brought a smile to smilers face, but I was wrong...It's still miserable.. hahaha..Anyway he's not fussy to go again..(now why aren't I suprised?)I've got to go and get somne medicine from the hosp because I've got a CT scan next week. Don't know what this medicine is but if it's obeariam (sp) meal, or yet ANOTHER laxative they can stuff it ...I've had enough...


----------



## pearlone

Morning everyone. I am here for a quick boot scoot. I over slept again. Can't figure out why I do that. Think it could be because I keep staying up later and later. Need to change my timing.On my way to have manicure and hair do at the beauty shop.

GS welcome home dear. You have been missed. Glad you had some fun on your get away. I love casinos and bingo halls. Sorry your DH didn't have fun there. Have a lovely evening with your family. Tell GS2 happy birthday from me.
Hope the medicine for your scan isn't a laxative.

Smiley tell DD congrats on her new job. Hope she makes lots of money.

Purple sounds like you and DH are having a wonderful time.Love the new avatar. You are very adventerous being on the jet ski. Very young at heart. Good for you.

Saxy enjoy your weekend away with your family. I understand mud is very good for the complexion, or so I have been told. LOL. I know you will have a good time, you are there with those you love.

Sorry girls, I need to run, will try to get back on a little later. Love to you all and enjoy whatever it is you are doing wherever you are.Later.


----------



## grandma susan

Purley, it's lovely to be amongst you all...I have to go in half an hour. When I'm in the caravan I usually sleep quite well, but this time we both had probs...The only reason I didn't sleep was DH's snoring, but I've not said anything because I snore too...I got a couple of blouses when I wee away, and a flippinf dress, Why I've bought this dress I don't know I'm sure...I'll have to wear it over trousers. I'm glad you've got a lazier week. All these hosp appts. wear me out...I've got one next week, then that's it,,,no more...I'm not playing anymore.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. I'm back if only passing through!!! Anything importants happened? Is everybody well? It's peed down through the nights but the days have been quite nice and warm. Until we get home and the moment you hit that NE coast it's a couple of overcoats colder....GS2's birthday today so I'v egot to get myself up there by 5. I've a message to do first though....I can't catch up 20 pages...Purley where's your up to date stories?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Becca and I had a great day out, Purple has been round the lake on a jetski, Jynx is tearing her hair out, I finished my adult BSJ, Purly is sewing up an Afghan, Patticake's daughter has a job, Linky (I thinky) had her haircut, it looks fab. More in a minute!!!....... Xiang is cold and is finishing acouple of items.......Saxy wants to go on a cruise but is going to wallow in mud instead.....Jynx's DH has to have injections for trigger finger and Lifeline is having lots of lovely lie-ins!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's not much happened then? :roll: Well, as far as I'm concerned DH is still quiet..We went to the Mecca Bingo the other night. We'd never ever been before so enrolled last week. OMG...we couldn't keep up..hahaha....We never won anything. I was watching some women feeding the machines with £'s and never flickering...I thought it might have brought a smile to smilers face, but I was wrong...It's still miserable.. hahaha..Anyway he's not fussy to go again..(now why aren't I suprised?)I've got to go and get somne medicine from the hosp because I've got a CT scan next week. Don't know what this medicine is but if it's obeariam (sp) meal, or yet ANOTHER laxative they can stuff it ...I've had enough...
Click to expand...

Oh bless you! I don't go to bingo but I used to go with my mum, daughter and a few other 'girls' and we used to have a brilliant time, maybe it's not for blokes? Mind you, I could never keep up either!! I hope your medicine is yummy (although that seems most unlikely!) and what do they need a scan for if they give you stuff that turns you inside out? Tell me that and tell me no more!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Hello from a sunny and very hot Texas. I'm sitting waiting for a call to see if I'm here or there.... I *should* put on clothes and go check on mom...sure don't want to because I don't want to cancel my plans for another day.... bad girl....

*GS* Welcome Home... So glad you had good daytime weather.... I actually like the sound of rain at night.
I'm with you on not playing Dr. anymore. They cancelled my scan for a month due to cough and that Dr. said another MONTH on medication that is making me feel even worse... Still have a call in to make sure I am not contagious and to see if I need to be doing anything differently...

A new dress ---- everyone needs *one*dress for a few occasions.... Dark tights/hose under help me feel as comfortable as when in slacks...... Hope you are off having a piece of birthday cake and getting lots of welcome home hugs from the boys...

*Saxy* You are probably gone to Kent by now,,,,, Have a great little holiday, med and all.... Told DH about knitting... He is an artist and woodworker, but I get a big picture of 10 thumbs!!!!!

*PV* Great idea for Mr. P. for birthday... My dad was a pilot at 15, (youngest ever in his day) and never lost his love of it. He spent *hours* on compter with the flight simulators..... Real time could keep him out of mom's hair the whole day!!!! Sorry to hear the tumbler gave up..... I couldn't live without a dryer.... and there are just the two of us for laundry.....

Hate this darned ruffle yarn and the pattern wants the scarf in all purl..... Not happening, it will be all knit. Maybe if I were a continental knitter, but I'm not.... Pulled it all out and started over......

{b]Xiang[/b] Sure do understand DH being a little upset because of job situation, but I know you are being frugal in other areas and yarn is a necessity, given that it helps you cope with everything and produces something... What US source are you using?

Best go do a couple things before I get called away for the day. Catch-uo with you all tonight in my evening.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from the warm Loire Valley. I have had three children helping me cook dinner today. They were all extremely helpful. Have had a nice lazy day and done some knitting. Probably do more of the same tomorrow. How is everyone? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Off to do some cookiing. Will pop back later. Susan wanted to knbow if I thought the Queen would miss her, so I said she would probably prefer to be shopping in York for wool.. Bye for now. By the way very hot and sunny today. xx
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you like the jacket, it's growing on me!! I never like my own work!! Looks like you had a brilliant day, did you have a got on the jetski? Glad the weather is good for you, still dismal here
> :thumbdown: xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes that's me in the photo with DS! :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG so it IS, you look like a teenager!! ten out of ten for looking so super under stress!! You brave girl!!!
Click to expand...

I was fine, didn't have my glasses on so I couldn't see where I was going anyway!!


----------



## PurpleFi

pearlone said:


> Purple I can't believe you got on the jet ski. Hope your joints will be okay with this. You are a happenin Nana that is for sure. How did your shoulder do? It is wondeful of your DD and SIL to replace your dryer. Hope you don't end up in the old folks home when you return to UK.LOL We'd find you where ever you were and rescue you and your DH. Couldn't have our Purple MIA. Glad you all are enjoying yourselves. Continue to have fun and don't act your age.LOL Love you . Tell GS we are happy to hear she is enjoying herself, but did hear the Queen had sent out investigators to find her. She missed her at the white water rafting.


I really enjoyed the jet skiing and will give it another go. My shoulder wasn't to bad, I just hung on to DSs waist and went with the flow!! Haven't heard from DD today = probably been busy trying to sort out their stuff which is now at our house.


----------



## PurpleFi

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening everyone. Just back from the lake. Going to make some pizzas for the children. Did quite a bit of knitting today and ........................................THIS
> 
> 
> 
> Now that looks fun! No sedate grannies here. :XD:
Click to expand...

Congrats to your DD on her job. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening everyone. Just back from the lake. Going to make some pizzas for the children. Did quite a bit of knitting today and ........................................THIS
> 
> 
> 
> Wow ....... Go you ...... Thought you were NEVER going to get on one .... It looks like a huge amount of fun xx
Click to expand...

Sort of got bullied into it. Didn;t need much persuading really. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Ok I'm off to bed. Have a good evening/night/morning/day everyone. Lots of love and hugs xx


----------



## patrican

London Girl said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning / evening / afternoon,
> 
> Jumping in at the end before I begin at the beginning. :lol:
> 
> What?? Our Purple on a jetski.....now why does that not surprise me. You go girl. Was it better than or as good as rollerskates? :XD: Speed on water, I'm sure it was a sight to behold.
> 
> Ooohh! Ooohh! News flash. My 15 yo has been jumping around in great excitement for the last 2 days as she has just been accepted into her very first real job. Not sure when she'll start......but Yippee for her anyway. :thumbup:
> Now I'm off to do some catch up.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi dear, good for your daughter!! What will she be doing? I hope it is something that will keep her busy and earn her lots of money, yay!!
Click to expand...

She'll be working at one of the fast food places - Red Rooster - not sure if they are just here or overseas as well, but it seems a little less frenzied than the others. All we have to do now is get her paperwork filled out and a uniform then she is away. :thumbup:


----------



## linkan

Hello anyone home ? 

Thought i would jump on and say a quick hello .. sitting here sewing up a lil hat and needed a break from it lol ... 


i have too much to catch up on , anything serious going on ?


----------



## linkan

Hey AuntieP congrats to dd on the job !!!   Tell her way to go  ! 

Having a little money in your pocket for the first time makes ya go a little nuts at first .. after the first two checks is she going to start saving it for anything special ? 

My dd is trying to save hers for a car and for her own apartment


----------



## linkan

Okay no one around ? 

I guess i will get back to sewing up this seam lol .

then i get to start knitting another one !!   
OR i guess i could work on ds's sweater again since i have made so much progress on it lately  

Either way i am gonna knit some so i am happy  
Love and hugs all 
XOXO


----------



## patrican

linkan said:


> Hey AuntieP congrats to dd on the job !!!   Tell her way to go  !
> 
> Having a little money in your pocket for the first time makes ya go a little nuts at first .. after the first two checks is she going to start saving it for anything special ?
> 
> My dd is trying to save hers for a car and for her own apartment


Will tell her all about everyone's well wishes and she will send everyone her thanks in Tigger bounces. :XD:


----------



## patrican

Hello Linky :!: :!:


----------



## linkan

patrican said:


> Hello Linky :!: :!:


Hiya AuntieP , i am glad to be here with ya , but its storming like crazy here now so i think i better sign off and shut down computer , there is crazy lightning and hail going on here right now ... just started ......
we need the rain , but whew ! its a kicker of a storm !


----------



## patrican

linkan said:


> Hello anyone home ?
> 
> Thought i would jump on and say a quick hello .. sitting here sewing up a lil hat and needed a break from it lol ...
> 
> i have too much to catch up on , anything serious going on ?


Umm all I can remember is that we are all booking on to a cruise as Purple's family have taken over her house. Instead of the old folk's home we all thought a cruise would suit better. Purple has taken out some of her "angst" by tearing around on a jetski in full throttle :shock: :XD: .

Grandma Susan is back from wherever she and Dh took there travelling home.

Jynx and Pearlie have been tired I think and ?? having various appointments

Oh I don't know - have already lost it all somewhere in my head...

Hello anyway. :lol:


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Saxy - how are you, do you have nice weather today? Winter is starting to make itself felt here, so am trying to get at least one jumper or jacket finished for me :roll:
> 
> DH got a little upset with me tonight, cos I need to buy some more yarn to finish the Noro jacket, and the cheapest prices I have found is in the US, so will be ordering tomorrow. Have promised that I won't be buying anymore yarn until I have saved enough for whatever project the yarn is needed for :XD: ....... Luckily I have enough projects on the drawing board to keep me going for awhile :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> the sun is shining
> the sky is blue
> you love me
> and I love you.
> what more on earth could a girl want?
> 
> yep- more wool. Go for it.
Click to expand...

_*YIPPEE KIYAY*_ I am just so happy ..... I have ordered the yarn for the completion of my Noro Jacket (free from Ravelry) ..... Just need to be patient now & wait for the package to arrive :thumbup: :thumbup: encourage ment is always happily received :lol: :lol: and now I will be buying yarn as I need it, for specific projects :?

My life is good and filled with good friends & I love you all :-D


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Londy can't wait to see a pic of your jacket. It doesn't sound like you are too pleased with it??? Been meaning to ask if your turtleback jacket stretched sideways like Judi's did after several wearings?????Have a fun lunch and enjoy your movie. Will wait for your review.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dear!! I didn't keep the Turtleback long enough to find out if it stretched sideway but I made my sleeves a lot shorter than the pattern so it might not have been so noticable, I'll ask the friend I gave it to!!
> Here is the adult BSJ. It was fun to make but it is too big and quite heavy. Having said that, I might be glad of it come the winter!! It looks as if the bottom edges aren't level but they are, it's just the picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just look at you, so cute and cuddly and warm. I love the colours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks sweetie, it actually looks better in the picture than in the mirror :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because you look at yourself differently to how everyone else does
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I have been told that before......!
Click to expand...

And now that I have said it ........ You just know it is the *TRUTH* .... Hahahahahaha


----------



## Xiang

Dreamweaver said:


> Hello from a sunny and very hot Texas. I'm sitting waiting for a call to see if I'm here or there.... I *should* put on clothes and go check on mom...sure don't want to because I don't want to cancel my plans for another day.... bad girl....
> 
> *GS* Welcome Home... So glad you had good daytime weather.... I actually like the sound of rain at night.
> I'm with you on not playing Dr. anymore. They cancelled my scan for a month due to cough and that Dr. said another MONTH on medication that is making me feel even worse... Still have a call in to make sure I am not contagious and to see if I need to be doing anything differently...
> 
> A new dress ---- everyone needs *one*dress for a few occasions.... Dark tights/hose under help me feel as comfortable as when in slacks...... Hope you are off having a piece of birthday cake and getting lots of welcome home hugs from the boys...
> 
> *Saxy* You are probably gone to Kent by now,,,,, Have a great little holiday, med and all.... Told DH about knitting... He is an artist and woodworker, but I get a big picture of 10 thumbs!!!!!
> 
> *PV* Great idea for Mr. P. for birthday... My dad was a pilot at 15, (youngest ever in his day) and never lost his love of it. He spent *hours* on compter with the flight simulators..... Real time could keep him out of mom's hair the whole day!!!! Sorry to hear the tumbler gave up..... I couldn't live without a dryer.... and there are just the two of us for laundry.....
> 
> Hate this darned ruffle yarn and the pattern wants the scarf in all purl..... Not happening, it will be all knit. Maybe if I were a continental knitter, but I'm not.... Pulled it all out and started over......
> 
> [/b]Xiang[/b] Sure do understand DH being a little upset because of job situation, but I know you are being frugal in other areas and yarn is a necessity, given that it helps you cope with everything and produces something... What US source are you using?
> 
> Best go do a couple things before I get called away for the day. Catch-uo with you all tonight in my evening.


*Jynx* the site I found the best price on is http://www.knittingyarn-wool.com/. I have put the order in, and am now waiting for delivery ..... Approximately a fortnight


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening everyone. Just back from the lake. Going to make some pizzas for the children. Did quite a bit of knitting today and ........................................THIS
> 
> 
> 
> Wow ....... Go you ...... Thought you were NEVER going to get on one .... It looks like a huge amount of fun xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sort of got bullied into it. Didn;t need much persuading really. xx
Click to expand...

That is something I have wanted to do for a long time, but don't know anyone with a jet ski :-(


----------



## Xiang

DH has gone, with his sister, to visit their mother - so I am having some (much missed) alone time, and doing a LITTLE housework, and some knitting - keep an eye out for pics of gloves & hat, cos the gloves are almost complete :thumbup: :thumbup: , then it will be onto another UFO - goodness, I am getting really industrious now :XD: :XD: 

Catch you later xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

I can now, happily, announce that I have finished WIP #1, and here are the photos for comment :-D


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> I can now, happily, announce that I have finished WIP #1, and here are the photos for comment :-D


Really like both hat and gloves. The hat looks very cosy. Did you do the gloves on DPNs?


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can now, happily, announce that I have finished WIP #1, and here are the photos for comment :-D
> 
> 
> 
> Really like both hat and gloves. The hat looks very cosy. Did you do the gloves on DPNs?
Click to expand...

No - I have huge tangles when I use them, I have only used circulars until now. I have a couple of sets of tiny DPN's that I will be using for some other projects though, so I will need to learn how to use them without arguing with them :roll: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a warm but drizzly Loire Valley. I am having great dificuloty typing as I have been sat on by a black cat. How is everyone today? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening everyone. Just back from the lake. Going to make some pizzas for the children. Did quite a bit of knitting today and ........................................THIS
> 
> 
> 
> Wow ....... Go you ...... Thought you were NEVER going to get on one .... It looks like a huge amount of fun xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sort of got bullied into it. Didn;t need much persuading really. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is something I have wanted to do for a long time, but don't know anyone with a jet ski :-(
Click to expand...

Come on over and join us. Love the hat and gloves. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Linky :!: :!:
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya AuntieP , i am glad to be here with ya , but its storming like crazy here now so i think i better sign off and shut down computer , there is crazy lightning and hail going on here right now ... just started ......
> we need the rain , but whew ! its a kicker of a storm !
Click to expand...

Hope the storm soon clears Angela. We are having a bit of rain in France here today. xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Saxy - how are you, do you have nice weather today? Winter is starting to make itself felt here, so am trying to get at least one jumper or jacket finished for me :roll:
> 
> DH got a little upset with me tonight, cos I need to buy some more yarn to finish the Noro jacket, and the cheapest prices I have found is in the US, so will be ordering tomorrow. Have promised that I won't be buying anymore yarn until I have saved enough for whatever project the yarn is needed for :XD: ....... Luckily I have enough projects on the drawing board to keep me going for awhile :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> the sun is shining
> the sky is blue
> you love me
> and I love you.
> what more on earth could a girl want?
> 
> yep- more wool. Go for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*YIPPEE KIYAY*_ I am just so happy ..... I have ordered the yarn for the completion of my Noro Jacket (free from Ravelry) ..... Just need to be patient now & wait for the package to arrive :thumbup: :thumbup: encourage ment is always happily received :lol: :lol: and now I will be buying yarn as I need it, for specific projects :?
> 
> My life is good and filled with good friends & I love you all :-D
Click to expand...

Aaaww, love you too girlie and so happy you're happy! Hope you get your yarn really soon! Lifeline and I were looking at the Noro in John Lewis on Tuesday and I was very tempted. Instead I bought the Kuka Magic Wool that was in my pic and am now knitting the feather and fan scarf for someone for Christmas, hope I have enough!!


----------



## PurpleFi

patrican said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello anyone home ?
> 
> Thought i would jump on and say a quick hello .. sitting here sewing up a lil hat and needed a break from it lol ...
> 
> i have too much to catch up on , anything serious going on ?
> 
> 
> 
> Umm all I can remember is that we are all booking on to a cruise as Purple's family have taken over her house. Instead of the old folk's home we all thought a cruise would suit better. Purple has taken out some of her "angst" by tearing around on a jetski in full throttle :shock: :XD: .
> 
> Grandma Susan is back from wherever she and Dh took there travelling home.
> 
> Jynx and Pearlie have been tired I think and ?? having various appointments
> 
> Oh I don't know - have already lost it all somewhere in my head...
> 
> Hello anyway. :lol:
Click to expand...

Hi Patticake, We could all go cruising on jet skis! Might be difficult to knit at the same time though.


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Londy, How you doing. We're having a great time here.


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can now, happily, announce that I have finished WIP #1, and here are the photos for comment :-D
> 
> 
> 
> Really like both hat and gloves. The hat looks very cosy. Did you do the gloves on DPNs?
Click to expand...

I agree, both are gorgeous although hard to look at when I am so warm at the moment (HF in progress!!)


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can now, happily, announce that I have finished WIP #1, and here are the photos for comment :-D
> 
> 
> 
> Really like both hat and gloves. The hat looks very cosy. Did you do the gloves on DPNs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, both are gorgeous although hard to look at when I am so warm at the moment (HF in progress!!)
Click to expand...

Come on over and jump in our lake!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can now, happily, announce that I have finished WIP #1, and here are the photos for comment :-D
> 
> 
> 
> Really like both hat and gloves. The hat looks very cosy. Did you do the gloves on DPNs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, both are gorgeous although hard to look at when I am so warm at the moment (HF in progress!!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on over and jump in our lake!
Click to expand...

That'd do it! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang

Wouldn't it be great if we could just jump over the big lake in a very short time ....... I would be there in a flash :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can now, happily, announce that I have finished WIP #1, and here are the photos for comment :-D
> 
> 
> 
> Really like both hat and gloves. The hat looks very cosy. Did you do the gloves on DPNs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, both are gorgeous although hard to look at when I am so warm at the moment (HF in progress!!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on over and jump in our lake!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That'd do it! :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

We are going jet skiing again on Sunday and will be having lunch at ther lake with the extended family, that's atound 20 at the last count. Going out for a meal tonight.


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> Wouldn't it be great if we could just jump over the big lake in a very short time ....... I would be there in a flash :thumbup:


That would be fantastic. How are you today Xiang. xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can now, happily, announce that I have finished WIP #1, and here are the photos for comment :-D
> 
> 
> 
> Really like both hat and gloves. The hat looks very cosy. Did you do the gloves on DPNs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, both are gorgeous although hard to look at when I am so warm at the moment (HF in progress!!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on over and jump in our lake!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That'd do it! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are going jet skiing again on Sunday and will be having lunch at ther lake with the extended family, that's atound 20 at the last count. Going out for a meal tonight.
Click to expand...

You will be so fit when you get back home - you will be running rings around your DD's family :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

If I can get this cat to shift off my lap I shall go and make a lemon drizzle cake and my gs is going to make some chocolate and rice krispies cakes. Bye for now. Catch you all later. Lot of love and hugs to all my lovely friends. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can now, happily, announce that I have finished WIP #1, and here are the photos for comment :-D
> 
> 
> 
> Really like both hat and gloves. The hat looks very cosy. Did you do the gloves on DPNs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, both are gorgeous although hard to look at when I am so warm at the moment (HF in progress!!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on over and jump in our lake!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That'd do it! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are going jet skiing again on Sunday and will be having lunch at ther lake with the extended family, that's atound 20 at the last count. Going out for a meal tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will be so fit when you get back home - you will be running rings around your DD's family :lol:
Click to expand...

Not doing quite so much walking and swimming as normal, just being rather lazy.


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-97256-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

